# 1122.08 GALLON TANK PROJECT!!!



## TheFishGuy

I finally got off my butt and hung some drywall on the wall that seperates the fish room from the rec room!
Here's the 240...









The 185...









Both...









And now the location of the monster tank... Need some stuff??









That was a shot of the opposite side of the basement... The new monster tank will not only be in the wall... it will be the wall. The room it will be in will be 14' x 7'. The tank it's self will be 12'x5'x30" tall, 1122.08 gallons. I will only have 2' of work space behind the tank. The tank will be constructed of 2x4 walls 12" oc. the walls will be 3/4" plywood. I will not be using fiberglass, I will be using 1/8 plexiglass to seal the tank. The front pane of GLASS will be 3/4" thick and 10' long.

Filtration.... There will be four 3" bulkheads which will drain water into 5 gallon pails full of prefilter to get any "big" stuff. From there the water will flow into a 75 gallon full of bio media. The water will be forced out at the bottom of the 75 flowing upwards through the bio media then spilling over all four edges into a plastic rubbermaid tub. The tub will act as a sump tank with two waterfall pumps returning water back to the monster. I would like to recreate a rainstorm with the return lines and was planning on using shower heads... What do you think so far of my ideas. Any suggestions are welcome... Also should I keep this thread going, or should I wait till it's done and tell the story then?


----------



## iceblue

Sounds awesome. Makes my 350g project sound whimpy. I really like the idea of the return water raining back into the tank. With moisture loving plants and some imagination you could have a piece of the Rain Forest right in your basement. :wink: By all means keep this post updated. I,m sure it will get tons of hits.

How are you handling the humidity in the basement? That much water flying around could certainly be a problem.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## hoamskilet

Suddenly my 125 in wall project seems lame. Definitely keep us updated with pics


----------



## dr. greenthumb

deffinetly keep the thread up,cant wait for ya to start that,as the rest said my 130 don't seem as big anymore


----------



## orcy

what ideas for heating that much water? regular heaters in the sump? or a spa type heater/pump?


----------



## mike_cichlids

do you have more details on how you are going to seal the plywood. You said 1/8th acrylic... how exactly? This sounds much more easier then fiberglass


----------



## chefkeith

It sounds like to me he's building an acrylic tank inside of a plywood shell. Acrylic cement will bond all the acrylic together making it waterproof. The plywood doesn't need to be sealed by anything more than paint since it won't be in contact with any water.


----------



## 20 20

Definately post as you build, these threads are fun to follow along! I do think you are going to regret only having 2 feet of space to work in, you might want to consider cutting the width from 5 feet to 4 feet, to give you an extra foot of space. With two feet of space to work in and a 5 foot wide tank, you'll have an extremely hard time reaching the front of the tank.

Edit: I just thought of something else. If the inside of your tank is 5 feet, the back wall will be 4 inches or more, giving you less than 2 feet to work in.


----------



## 20 20

Plexiglass, or acrylic? I'm not sure how you'd seal plexiglass. And 've heard that getting glass to bond to either one of them doesn't work well, even with silicon. Unless you know something I don't (which is HIGHLY likely! :lol: ), you might want to look into that.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How are you handling the humidity in the basement?


The home dumpster sells sheets of a composite material that you'd use to line the walls in a public restroom or use as a tub surround. I plan on lining the entire room and ceiling with it, sealing it with silicone. Luckily the basement has a floor drain in every corner.... so if there's ever a problem I've got it covered.



> what ideas for heating that much water? regular heaters in the sump? or a spa type heater/pump?


Heat will be supplied by heating the room the same way I'm heating the fish room. The room is only going to be 14'x7' and an 8' section of electric baseboard heat will be installed under the tank. It will be wired in with a GFI breaker... again in case of a leak... The walls and ceiling will be insulated so the room can stay at 80.

While lying in bed last nite I was thinking about this little project and realized the dimentions I gave will be the outside dimentions. So actual gallonage is 900.2. Inside dimentions in inches are 135.25 long and 51.25 wide. OOPS, 900 gallons is still pretty darn big...



> do you have more details on how you are going to seal the plywood. You said 1/8th acrylic... how exactly? This sounds much more easier then fiberglass


No not yet, but the way I figure is the plywood/2x4 walls are going to be what takes the pressure, so why not build a box that fits tight inside tha happens to be waterproof. After I posted this I started to go back to the original idea of using pond liner. The only thing is I've got to test sealing a piece of glass to it. So this evening I'm going to mock it up with a small plywood box and a small piece of glass to see if silicone seals it. If it does then that's the route I'm going to take. If it doesn't I'm going to go to a pool store and get a small chunk of pool liner and try that. I'm also going to get some answers on what they use to seal the lights underwater in pools and try that sealant. Thanks for the interest so far.... Should I change the topic to 900 gallon project?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Plexiglass, or acrylic?


Rumor has it they're the same thing... I've got a couple of glass tanks that I fixed by siliconing plexi to them... they don't leak. The idea is the pressure of the water will actually cause the glass to seal... Not the silicone...


----------



## Hurriken

Did your wife go out of town? Holy cow! The amount of time I spend setting up a 10g my wife would flip if I tried something like that.


----------



## tekjunky

Hello...my wife has beed very good about the time i have spent setting up my 125...started building mine about 6 weeks ago. But i did promis her that i would make it up to her when its complete.

Tekjunky


----------



## lomax

not sure about the plexi idea, you will find you have to weld the plexi as silicone does not work on it. then you are stuck with using plexi on the front as glass will not weld to plexi and silicone will not stick to plexi.

2nd you will need to get the plexi very tight into the box, even 1/100 of an inch could kill you as you fill it if there is any type of room it will burst at the seam or crack under pressure. best bet would be to glue the plexi to the plywood and then weld the seams, but you will have to ask the plexi tank builders if this is possible as i have not read of it being done yet. if you use thicker plexi it will handle more of a gap but then you are not saving much money then.

better to use all glass to line the plywood box, then you can use silicone on the seam.

FORGET the idea of a pond liner, i could get silicone to stick to the liner but when it gets wet and as you fill the tank the liner will stretch just a little and the silicone will come louse. there maybe a better sealer like some kind of liquid rubber that would work but i never found any that i knew was fish safe.

I have a idea that could work but it is untried

make the plywood box, then cover it like you are making a shower. you use the cement board, and use the mesh tape at the seams with a good Portland cement mixed with some of those fiber additives. do a good scratch coat and let dry then do a few finish coats like you were doing stucco. last you paint it with a drylock waterproofing paint.

you could do a cement background at the same time, just have to test how good the cement sealer is before committing to such a big tank.

I will be doing a 2000g tank in my new house that i a planing, but i will have cement walls pored for it.


----------



## dogofwar

Aquayne built a tank like you're describing but instead of PVC he used panels of the stuff you used to surround a tub and epoxy putty to seal the joints. I think he cemented the panels to the plywood.

PM him to find out more...

Moderator note - thread temporarily locked until June CF newsletter comes out.


----------



## TheFishGuy

As far as the plexiglass goes I considered making three inch pieces to cover the joints and to insure a proper seal, but I think I'm going to scrap the whole Idea of a plexi lined tank though. Now as far as the pond liner goes... I planned on taking into consideration the stretch factor by coating the liner in colored concrete and then using concrete sealer to seal it. A good friend of mine is owner of a landscaping firm, Patties Landscaping. They do million dollar water features and I was talking to him about the pond liner idea. He said to first line the box with 8 mil plastic. He also suggested 2" of play sand on the floor of the plywood box then line the box with pond liner. He said to attach it well after letting it go over the top. Then he said to mix the concrete thick and line it with that. At that point they seal it with concrete sealer. He also said it's important for their water features not to have the slightest leak or the feature will start to sink in the ground. So I'm thinking if the pond liner is lined with concrete it won't have any room to stretch. Of course I'd have to leave the pond liner exposed where the glass would be mended to it, so in those areas I would leave a wrinkle in the liner. The best part of this whole idea is he might be able to just give me a piece big enough. I've also got a ton of material (wood) already so construction can start for very little to no money. I want this to be the most inexpensive large tank possible, but at the same time I don't want to cut any corners.

The plan is to frame it the same way I'd frame a house. The only difference is I'm going to have everything on 1' centers. The supporting walls will be 2x6, framed like a typical wall with two top plates and a treated bottom plate, all of which I have or have available to me. The floor of the tank will be framed like a floor of a house. It's a 5' span and I'll be using 2x8's for floor joists then I'll deck it with 3/4" plywood. The walls of the tank will be out of 2x4's 1' on center like everything else with two top plates and one bottom plate. The walls will then be lined with 3/4" plywood. Then the above described "sealing" will take place and the glass will be set. 2x4 prop sticks will hold the glass into place and it's at that point the top braces will be installed. The top braces will be aluminum "U" channels 2' on center.... Moisture resistant. The pond liner was my original idea, but then I thought of the plexiglass and thought it'd work.

The more I think about it... the more I'm leaning towards pond liner.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok... Wait just a second... Now I'm back to plexiglass AAHHH!!!!! I just got off the phone with a co worker and was telling him about the fact that if I don't get the plexiglass tight against the plywood the flex of it all might cause the plexi seams to break.... Then he says... why don't we use my sprayer and laminate the plexiglass to the plywood... So now I'm thinking I should go back to the plexi glass idea and use plexi glass for the front of the tank too.... instead of glass... That's down the road a ways though, I've got to get it framed first :lol:


----------



## orcy

could you use that really flexible plexy sheet. that way you could make the joins in the middle of the walls, and add another bit over the top if necessary. it would give you all rould corners, but as long as the plexy is flexible enough, they wont be too big. else i spose you could get sheets bent at a 90 degrees for the corners, and then use extra sheets across the joins in the missle of the wall, instead of the corners.

just thoughts that may help. i dont like the idea of joining in the corners for the obvious reasons, so having a solid corner and joins elswhere seems like a stronger plan


----------



## TheFishGuy

Just had to add this... I tell my wife "You do realize this is all investigatory right?"
She says.
"Yeah Right."
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Apon more research and talking to my brother who works for Sherwin Williams. He says to just use a 2 part epoxy paint and it'll seal it. The name of the product is "Epoxide HS Tank Lining". He says to just follow the directions, then goes on furthur to say do two extra coats for good measure. Apparently this is what pros use in making secondary holding tanks.

I like this... But am still undecided... BTW, this is the first tank I've ever built. So all you DIYers who've built tanks I want to hear from you on what you'd do different...
Thanks TFG


----------



## Slash314

I think you should defenitely have a glass front. I don't have anything backing that up, except it looks better and doesn't stain as easy or scratch as easy. If you have to use something esle, then you have to use something esle but you know my opinion :lol:.


----------



## lomax

the epoxy paint works fine but does not last forever. my only fear with that stuff it i always make a background in place that i can not remove so i like to do a way overkill on the sealing.

the idea of glueing the plexi down it goo it is jut the seams that need to be welded. this is no easy thing you need to read up on how to weld plexi, it is not a glue but the plexi melts into each other so two pieces become one.

i had an idea, if you can find 1/4 temperd glass to line the back floor and sides. 1/4 is used in stormdoors and windows all the time so any glass place shoud be able to get it and they may have some old stuff that you can get very cheap. i would just glue it to the plywood and then silicone all the seam just like a normal tank. you could use untempered but it will be much weeker.

the weakest part of the pondliner plan is how to seal around the glass front, it you cement it and seal it then put the glass in the line will not be doing anything. if the water gets thru the cement it will leak out around the glass front. better to skip the liner and just do the cement right on the plywood, and do a few good coats of the sealer.


----------



## chefkeith

Links for reference-

http://www.gcas.org/articles/info_1000_ ... tanks.html
http://www.anythingfish.com/Todds%20ray ... shTank.htm
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... tank_1.php
http://www.wizardscave.com/aquarium.html
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... php?t=1777
http://www.spitfirechallenge.ca/monster ... sanity.htm

If it was me for a tank that size, I'd skip using wood altogether. I'd go with all cement or cinderblock and cement.


----------



## iceblue

Well Fish guy, it looks like you might be changing your project on a daily basis with all this info coming in. :lol:

Thanks for the threads Chefkieth. I think I would agree that something that big would actually be easier and stronger using concrete or block.

I found an interesting method of attaching an acrylic front piece using silicone at one of the websites provided by Chefkieth. www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1777

Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I know I'm indecisive... but the end result is usually a good one. As far as the concrete/block thiing goes... Well... I'm a carpenter, so I'm going with wood and sealer. The tank will still be lined with 1/8" plexiglass so the finish isn't scratched. I like sand, and BIG rocks in my tanks, so I have to make sure the finish can never get scratched. Good news as far as starting construction though... I don't have to work this saturday so I'm cleaning the basement out and getting material. One thing I plan on doing is keeping a running tally of how much this project costs. BTW, thanks for the interesting sites to look at... Those guys are more nuts than me!!









Cost: $0.00 so far :lol:


----------



## jozak78

lomax said:


> I will be doing a 2000g tank in my new house that i a planing, but i will have cement walls pored for it.


i hope you post for that


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> 1122.08 gallons


Thats it :lol: quite frankly im disappointed in you, just kidding. once you move em all into the monster ill be more than willing to take the 240 off your hands :lol: 
BTW i didn't find this thread on my own because dialup makes it a chore to browse  , but definately keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H

only 900 Gal? why bother?...

Completely kidding...

I gave a stab at a 540 Gal indoor pond before I got the Rubbermaid. Since I have the Rubbermaid and not the 540 obviously... it was a failed attempt. The structural box was the easy part (for me) and I designed/built it with a ton of overkill (I work for an Engineering firm, they brainwashed me). My problem came with sealing it. First I tried 2 different pond liners. The first found a tiny gap between boards and the weight of the water pushed it in and it failed. When I say tiny gap I mean the width of 2, maybe 3 sheets of paper. So I used wood sealer to fill all the tiny gaps, and the second time I don't know if it was a sharp edge on the filler (I only lightly sanded it, but thought good enough) or what, but it also failed.

I got frustrated and changed approaches. This time I glued fiberglass shower walls to the sides and bottom and sealed all the corners and seams with boat patch stuff. Followed the directions not cutting any corner. 3 times I sealed it and it failed. I think the sealant was simply too brittle and the pressure of 500+ gallons of water caused a minor bow somewhere and it broke the seal.

After 4 months, $500, a bunch of hours and way too much frustration


----------



## Slash314

I don't know the first thing to constructing a tank, but my opinion is this, if you have seen a bigger tank than your making then it's possible; just a little encouragement. In the words of a very wise man "Never give up, never surrender." (Tim Allen, Galaxy Quest) :lol:


----------



## lomax

if you have read any of my LOOOONG posts you can see that there is a lot of trial and error. Just do a search, i have done a 600 and a 750 gallon tank so far and i always like to push the edge. last one came out perfect, but sadly i am selling my house so the tank had to go.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> if you have read any of my LOOOONG posts you can see that there is a lot of trial and error.


That's funny, because the first thing that popped in my head was... Hey, I've got four floor drains :lol: :lol:

Unfortunately I had to work today because the weather was good and it was the wise thing to do, but good news, I got a free snowmobile out of it, so when I sell it that'll be more money for the project.

Nutcase is kind of convincing me to do something different for strength, so I think I'm going to go with two layers of plywood for the box. And I'm going to put three coats of the sealer on all the plywood before installing it. Both sides and all the edges. I'm also going to use finish grade poplar plywood, non warping, good strong smooth material to work with. The one problem is it's very expensive. I guess I'll have to get a lot for the snowmobile :lol: As far as material (wood) the plywood should be the only thing I'll have to buy.


----------



## Toby_H

one of my strong considerations when re-planning a similar set up was to use 2x6's, stacked flat with interlocking corners and a steel rod as well as screws holding each board on top of the previous. This would allow you to use much less expensive plywood and since you seem to have access to lumber inexpensively this might be worth considering.

Just trying to keep ideas flowing...


----------



## chefkeith

Free building materials / free snowmobile. Are you getting the 5 finger discount?


----------



## Toby_H

he's a crack dealer... it's not free just one sided trades...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> one of my strong considerations when re-planning a similar set up was to use 2x6's, stacked flat with interlocking corners and a steel rod as well as screws holding each board on top of the previous.


Now that's nuts... nutcase Hmmnn, why do you have that name again???

Tell you engineer friends they need to lay off smelling the ink in their stamper that says "field verify" I know they keep extra ink around just for that stamp..... :lol: :lol: :lol: Let's see, we don't know what to do here... lets let the guys building it figure it out.... b#$t holes  


> Free building materials / free snowmobile. Are you getting the 5 finger discount?


We do a lot of insurance work and I tend to have a field day in the dumpsters, Funny you mention the snowmobile, cuz for the first time in my adult life I want it to snow :lol: :lol: Please shoot me :lol: So if it's stealing to take things out of the dumpster.... then I'm a thief :lol: :lol:



> he's a crack dealer... it's not free just one sided trades..


I would never deal/use a drug named after a part of my A$$.....

My wife thinks I'm going to take her out to dinner with the money from the snowmobile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> My wife thinks I'm going to take her out to dinner with the money from the snowmobile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Uh-oh, let the domestic drama commence...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nah.... We'll got to McDonalds :lol: :lol: :lol:

I told her this exact thing... "My catfish is getting big so if you value your geophagus I'd suggest you'd better let me build this tank"

Iknow, I'm a jerk, only my mother could love me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toby_H

TheFishGuy said:


> I know, I'm a jerk, only my mom could love me :lol: :lol:


...not true... your catfish loves you!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Only when he's getting fed..... I started to clean out the basement, but the baby woke up so now I've got to wait till my wife gets home to retreat back to the dungeon


----------



## 20 20

Ya gonna have that Big Mac waiting for her?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice! Actually... she's bringing food home for me!


----------



## 20 20

So, she's gonna bring you food, and you're gonna retreat back into the dungeon?

Should be interesting... Better be a **** nice tank when you're done!

_PS: I still think you are gonna need more room behind it..._


----------



## Burtle

Just read this and TheFishGuy I would like to donate a fish if you ever get it up. And you cover shipping. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> PS: I still think you are gonna need more room behind it...


You're absolutely correct, I cleaned the whole area out last nite and I need to make the tank smaller from front to back. I don't want to shrink the rec room area down any smaller than 12'. So I'm stuck with a 7' wide room to work with. Outside dimentions will HAVE to be 3' 10". Then inside finish will then be 3'. I can make it longer though and use two panes of glass for the front and have a supporting member in the middle. Outside dimentions for length will be 14'6" making the inside finish at 13'8". That's it now, those are the final numbers. I'll go figure the gallonage....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, this is it, I swear these are the final numbers;

Inside finish dimentions are *13'8"x3'x30"*

*766.75 Gallons*

*2982.67 Liters*

*6747.4 Pounds* (Water weight)

*41.24 Square Feet*

*163.57333333 Pounds per square foot*

Just to recap, the stand will be made out of 2x6 1'oc.
The floor of the tank will be 2x8 1'oc.
The walls will be 2x4 1'oc. 
The inside will be lined with two layers of 3/4" plywood.



> Just read this and TheFishGuy I would like to donate a fish if you ever get it up. And you cover shipping. Laugh Out Loud


What do ya have??


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, this is it, I swear these are the final numbers;


Famous last words! :wink:

Actually, I like those dimensions a lot better. Too bad about needing a center support for the front glass, are you sure you need one?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's an update... I've found a place for all the junk, 25% went in the trash, some went into the fish room. Here's a recent photo;


----------



## Toby_H

hmmm... if I had that space I'd have a U shaped pond with an recliner in the middle of the U facing the window in the pic and a flat screen TV beneath it...

I know I know... but I don't have it you do and your building it your way... darn selfish bas..........

lol, best wishes on the project and definitely keep us posted!! Those of us too chicken $hit to buy a house are living vicariously through you!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got a dilema now.... I just finished making a material list, if I were to buy all of the lumber new, the glass and sealer. The pumps, the plumbing, and well everything you can think of.... This whole project including the finishing of the room with heat and green board topped with bathtub liner is going to cost the same as buying a 12'x36x30" tall all glass tank from glasscages.com. Here's the problem... I'd need to mock up the tank out of wood to see if I can even get it downstairs.... HELP!! My only saving grace is that I've got most of the material already. On the other hand... An a glass tank comes with a warranty...


----------



## lomax

i never move a plywood tank that big, i has to be built in place. you can do most of the sealing on the plywood before it is put togather, moving puts so much stress on the tank. i made my 700g for under 600$, this is not including the glass cost as i reused glass from a 150g tank. my 600g was only 550$ with the glass cost, both these costs include the stand and hood construction.

3450$ ! i looked at glasscages cost ! OMG that is expensive i put a whole bathroom in for that much. and you still need to spend $ on a stand and lighting and pluming heating ect. and the cost to finish the room. If the tank is to be built into the wall most of the glass is wasted anyway.


----------



## 20 20

If you have a walk-out basement, with a straight shot to where you want to put the tank, and the door is wide enough, then sure, you can get the tank in. If you gotta go down stairs or around corners, or both, I can't imagine it would fit. I wouldn't even consider trying it, if it were up to me.


----------



## Toby_H

1189 Gallons got $200...

http://www.patiostore.com/sunpool.html

LOL


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I was taking inventory of the lumber I have, I'm pretty sure the only thing I've got to buy lumber wise is the sheeting. The sheeting alone is $40 a sheet, but I'm using birch finish grade, the same thing we use for making paint grade cabinets.

I see your point aboutthe cost of an all glass tank, I'm still going to make it, and I'll still keep you all updated. I was just having doubts, but I'll get over it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Give it up... I'm not doing a pond... I own a house... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've been doing a lot of research about this whole thing, everything I'm finding says not to do a plywood tank over 8' long. None of those sites mention anything about doing two layers of plywood or using 2x4 walls as rienforcement. Tell me your thoughts, IMHO I think it's going to be fine. So reassure me...PLEASE, simply because I don't keep reptiles anymore, and don't want to have a big reptile cage...

For those of you wondering why I started this thread so early in the game...
I want to hear feedback from all of you and hear your ideas...

Hopefully I'll get started on it this week end. Hopefully...


----------



## Slash314

During the Steelers Superbowl???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ha... I've got a TV downstairs, and I might add I just received final approval from my better half to go ahead with the project! Baby steps people, baby steps...


----------



## Slash314

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Ha... I've got a TV downstairs, and I might add I just received final approval from my better half to go ahead with the project! Baby steps people, baby steps...


Congrats!


----------



## lomax

i did a plywood tank just a bit over 8 foot, the only problem is the seams. i set mine into 4x4s like a window. this gave me 101 inches for the inside lenght. what i would do is get all your plywood ready and do a few coats of your sealer on the inside face of the outside layer of plywood and on both sides of the inside layer. then if you are using epoxy i would coat the top side of the bottom plywood and the bottom of the inside and sick them togather wet and put a ton of weight on them. this would be like making your own long picece of plywood :lol: if you plan on using epoxy paint or some other sealer that does not glue as well, then just use some dock glue or poly glue and cover both side of the plywood with it and weight it down. i think screwing it is possible from the bottom piece but i am not sure if i like that as it would be only safe it you were useing at least 1 inch thick plywood for each layer.

use a board on the seams so they are glued down real good and be very sure the seams are very well supported from below !!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for the suggestions lomax... I was actually planning on laminating the plywood together overlaping the seams. The edges of the plywood will be sealed with a 2 part epoxy from Sherwin Williams. The layer below will also be sealed but only where the seam is. Then everything is going to be laminated with waterproof nontoxic glue, but at the seam I'll be using silicone. As you said I planned on buttoning up the seam on the top side with another layer of 3/4. This thing is not allowed to leak... or my wife will have a certain part of my anatomy on a platter. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I sold the snowmobile yesteray... Don't get excited like I did. I'll never see the money from it... I'll explain, when I first hatched this idea of building a monster tank I said I was going to fund it by either selling the free things that I get or selling fish or tanks and money from side jobs. This way I could justify the enormous cost of the project. Well I sold the snowmobile for $100. Good start to the project I thought, but the first $10 went to a plumbing leak in the house. The next $15 went to my daughters cheerleading camp T-shirt. Then $20 spent at the basketball game. So as you can see, there's no such thing as extra money. With that I'm sorry to say their will be no tank. The unfortunate reality is that with rising costs of... well just about everything, there's never going to be such things as side jobs or free money. I'm sorry if you all feel as if you've been lead on, because that's how I feel...


----------



## chefkeith

Atleast we learned how a clean basement looks.


----------



## 20 20

Ah, well, life happens. Nice to dream, though.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey Chefkieth, those water bridges are awsome...

As far as the tank project goes.... I still might pull it off, we'll see....


----------



## lomax

if you are not in a hurry, the project does not have to be very expensive.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's the plan, and actually my wife is the one who convinced me to not give up on it. "Do a little at a time" She says, the problem with that is I've got this pesky catfish that gets huge and I refuse to give him up. The problem is When I get to point where I can't stand looking at it unfinished, I'll pout until I get my way.... This method seems to work...

Off the subject a little, here's a link to the diy filter I want to make for this tank. I just want to make it four times the size...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=104326


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a couple of updates since my mental crash :lol:

This is a pile of lumber I had to bring in from the cold so it could thaw before I needed it.. It's cold here in north east ohio :x 









I started with the bottom plates this after noon. I'm fastening them to the floor using tapcons... The 10 gallon tank is there to show a size comparison...









I'm in the process of building the walls of the stand as week speak. Here's a corner and the layout drawn on the wall to give me an idea of the hieghts I wanted. Basicly the glass is 30" from the floor on average. I say on average because the basement floor is 4" out of level in 14'. I'll have another picture later...


----------



## Slash314

Good to see you back in the game


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well here's the stand... Kind of... since it'll be permanently attached to the tank it's self is it still a stand? Also I've decided to use 2x10's as the "floor joists" simply because I've got about 20... twenty footers. So I'll use those, I think it's a little over kill but what are ya gonna do? The walls you see here are constructed as typical 2x6 wall for a home except for one thing... Instead of 16" centers these are on 12" centers. I used 3" drywall screws for some stupid reason... I should have used my gun. Oh well.....








I'll keep a running tab....

I had to buy the treated 2x6 (2-14' and an 8') and the tapcons @.33 each. I also got two 5# boxes of 3" drywall screws. One of which has about 30 left in it.... 
Total investment so far;

*$68.19*


----------



## bell

keep it up, once the basic structure is in place it's all "finishing" work


----------



## 20 20

This is gonna be a fun thread to follow! 

You gonna put any support in the center of the tank? Lengthwise, I mean?


----------



## TheFishGuy

No ,the floor joists will run the short way. Tomorrow I'll be bringing in the 2x10's to thaw. We just got nailed with 8" of that nasty white stuff :x I hate snow!!!!!! I'm going to keep posting pics with the 10 gallon, I thought it was a good way to show the size of this thing


----------



## ox777

A tank this big, it seems to me it would be worth looking into reinforced concrete construction. I'm guessing your on a concrete slab. You could build form work in sections to save on wood costs, plus you could use alot of the wood you currently have, and all it could be reused later. This might even allow you to make the tank as big as you originally hoped. Concrete prices have been going up recently, china's bought most of it, so this may or may not be cost effective, but defintely worth looking into. Also look at concrete masonry units (CMU's), those concrete building blocks they build walmarts and most everything else out of now. They use them because they are the cheapest building material. I'm sure they could hold water back if waterproofed. All you have to do is design a way for the concrete to meet the glass. that would have to be custom poured. Anyways, do some more research before you get too far along. it just doesn't make much sense to me to make a plywood tank that big.


----------



## 20 20

Ah, floor joists, now I get it. Sounds good!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I understand your concern ox777, but making things out of wood is what I do, and it's what I know. I'm a carpenter by trade, and by the laws of pounds per square foot and the bracing that's going to be involved I don't think I'm gonna have a problem. Thanks for your ideas and concerns though.... Like you I also don't want it to leak!


----------



## 20 20

Can you get a shot from the side, showing how wide the tank is, and how much room you're gonna have behind it?


----------



## illy-d

Are you going to put the sump filter under the tank? That would free up room behind the tank, but by using 12" centres on your stand you may have made it difficult to access.

I can't wait to see how this thing proceeds - you are making incredible headway! It seems like only last week I was reading this thread and you were torn between whether or not to proceed with the DIY or just get a glass tank! Now you already have the foundation in place!

Good Job!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Can you get a shot from the side, showing how wide the tank is, and how much room you're gonna have behind it?


I'll get a picture later tonite, I've got to do the family thing first then stock the next bunch of lumber from out side... That should be fun.... The frame work is 3'10" from front to back. The inside finish will be 3' the walls will be 2 layers of 3/4 plywood rienforced by a 2x4 wall 1' oc. There's 3' of space behind the tank. 


> Are you going to put the sump filter under the tank?


Nope... it's going to be on the left when looking at the ank from the front. There's a floor drain back there so water changes will be easy. Also the filling faucet will be directly above the tank so all I'll have to do is turn one valve and the water will be 80 degrees. The water heater is directly to the right of the tank so plumbing it will be easy...


> Good Job!


Thanks!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok here's some shots of the lumber I brought in and set on the short walls to thaw. I pre cut them quickly outside since the lumber was 20' long. They're proped up this way to drip dry and I'll hit it again tomorrow. 

















In this shot I pulled an old chair up to the front so you all can get an idea of where the glass is going to start. It's going to start at about the arm rest, maybe a couple inches up from that, but you get the idea.... and the ever present 10 gallon for size comparison.


----------



## Slash314

How big is it going to be, I am asking this because things have changed so much with this project... :lol:


----------



## ox777

Wood skills are the primary skill you need for concrete work. Most form work is done with wood, but many underestimate the craft involved in making the form. Bad form could leave you with bad concrete, or even worse, concrete all over the floor. Think of it like building a wood tank for the concrete tank that goes inside. A beauty of concrete lies in the formwork that's removed afterwards.

Now I understand You've already come pretty far in design and construction of the project, so I'm not trying to make you start over, but rather evaluate the design a bit further. Hopefully the wood tank will hold and last a long time, which I think is very possible, especially if you are already an experienced woodworker. But I've seen well built wood tanks on here before fail. You might be able to build a wood tank faster than a concrete tank, but which do you think it going to be easier to seal and test for leaks? Which one do you think will hold water longer? In other similar scaled construction projects, water holding tanks, basements etc, concrete is almost always used over wood. And construction guys really know how to make things economically. If using wood and sealing it were cheaper, they would use it.

Wood has it's merits. It's easy to make non-water proof connections, it's light weight, it has an aethestic. Problem is few of these characteristics are helping you with your tank. In my personal opinion, you'll be fighting with wood more than you will be working with it.

Your enthusiasm for woodwork only strengthens the case for concrete poured in place tank design. You could design the formwork so once it's removed, the pieces with already mimic the dimensions of your tank could be used for a nice wood hood, and maybe even a bench or sofa, just the right size, in front of the tank.

Now with all that said, keep up the good work. looks great. but if I were doing this project, I think I would still prefer to start over from this point with a concrete design then continue forward. But take this how you will. I've never built a tank before but have some experience in construction and am currently enrolled in one of the top construction and design schools. That's what I'm basing my advice on.


----------



## 20 20

That looks like just about the perfect height!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How big is it going to be, I am asking this because things have changed so much with this project... Laugh Out Loud


The inside water filled finished dimentions are 13' 10" from left to right. 36" from front to back, and 30" from top to bottom.


> Wood skills are the primary skill you need for concrete work. Most form work is done with wood, but many underestimate the craft involved in making the form. Bad form could leave you with bad concrete, or even worse, concrete all over the floor. Think of it like building a wood tank for the concrete tank that goes inside. A beauty of concrete lies in the formwork that's removed afterwards.


Yeah... I know... I've done a few nice forms, mostly for footers though :lol:


> You might be able to build a wood tank faster than a concrete tank, but which do you think it going to be easier to seal and test for leaks? Which one do you think will hold water longer? In other similar scaled construction projects, water holding tanks, basements etc, concrete is almost


Ok, I'm going to pick this apart... so forgive me... I realize that a concrete tank would prbably last longer and I've thought of that. I keep a detailed log of all my tanks, that's why every five year this tank is going to be resealed just for good measure. According to my brother (the Sherwin williams brother) this isn't going to have to be done. But I like to cover my a$$. So the tank will get drained, and let to sit and completely re-dry then get coated a couple of more times and re-siliconed then get filled up again after a couple of days. As far as similar scaled construction projects... Yes lots of water holding devices like cisterns and septic tanks are concrete... But we have a saying in the trades.... Concrete cracks and sky lights leak.... Besides more and more holding tanks are going the way of plastic due to it's flexibility. As far as basements go... it's noit the concrete or the sealers why they don't leak... It's the gravel back fill. When water seeps through the ground and it gets closer to the house, it hits the gravel back fill and drops straight down to the footer drains which takes it away. In theory your basement walls should never even get damp.


> I've never built a tank before but have some experience in construction and am currently enrolled in one of the top construction and design schools. That's what I'm basing my advice on


I appreciate the advice, I really do, but I've thought this out for many many years on how I'd do this and to be honest with you I'm not going to change my mind  You advice is reasonable and if I didn't have such a hate for concrete I'd probably follow it. I've been a carpenter for over ten years and before that was an excavater for a year or so. I'm 31 and have kept fish for over twenty years and bred cichlids for 15. Just about every tank I own I've had to reseal or replace glass in. The first time was a mess, I didn't do anything right. I was young and didn't do research. This time my research tells me that people are building tanks out of 3/4 plywood 6' long without any bracing. I even read an article about a guy who built a tank 8' by 3' by 3' and didn't brace it with any frame work. The only reason why a plywood tank would leak is the flex of the wood breaking the seal in the corners. (back to bottom being the weakest) That's why I'm building walls 1' on center and using lumber that's way oversized for the project. Not to mention I'll be laminating two layers of plywood together. That's inch and a half thick plywood screwed glued and tatooed. This thing ain't gonna move. As the frame work goes together you'll see how rediculously strong it's going to be. By the way I've got a back up plan.... If it fails three times my neighbor is going to come over and gel coat it then seal the gel coat (whatever that means) :lol: :lol:

Don't worry... it won't fail  Thanks again but there just isn't room for concrete in my plans  


> That looks like just about the perfect height!


Sitting viewing is supposed to be anywhere frm 26 to 34 inches at the bottom. So since my floor is rediculously out of level due to the floor drains in each corner, I picked a happy medium of 30" in the middle of the tank. Incidently... Standing viewing is any where from 36 to 42 inches at the bottom.

I have one question for ox777.... Are you going to school to be an architect or engineer? If so I've got some advice for you... Work in the trades for five years after you graduate. There's nothing more annoying than an architect that shows up to the job and says "So, how ya guys gonna build this?" This comming out of his mouth after handing the homeowner a $12,000.00 print for a 600 square foot pool house addition. Don't be like that....Please!!!


----------



## j rice

I have one question for ox777.... Are you going to school to be an architect or engineer? If so I've got some advice for you... Work in the trades for five years after you graduate. There's nothing more annoying than an architect that shows up to the job and says "So, how ya guys gonna build this?" This comming out of his mouth after handing the homeowner a $12,000.00 print for a 600 square foot pool house addition. Don't be like that....Please!!![/quote]

[/b] I will second that comment.
the best project manager or architect will be the one that has worked with his tools for a while and has made a living at it.


----------



## iceblue

Some of the brightest Architects and Engineers I've known spent thier summer months working in the field of thier endevor and some a few years after graduating. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Can you ship em up this way? Without their "field verify" stamp :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joefish

It looks to be comeing along nicely.. IMO i would also go with a wood base.. down the road more then likely people move from place to place and it would be much better in the end to have to rip out a wood base verses a concrete base for you and or the new owners that may or may not want it there..


----------



## TheFishGuy

Exactly.


----------



## illy-d

> Some of the brightest Architects and Engineers I've known spent thier summer months working in the field of thier endevor and some a few years after graduating.


Therefore the Master says: 
"Only he who is the lowest servant of the kingdom, 
is worthy to become its ruler. 
He who is willing tackle the most unpleasant tasks, 
is the best ruler in the world."

The best warriors 
do not use violence. 
The best generals 
do not destroy indiscriminately. 
The best tacticians 
try to avoid confrontation. 
The best leaders 
becomes servants of their people.

This is called the virtue of non-competition. 
This is called the power to manage others. 
This is called attaining harmony with the heavens.

- Lao Tzu, Author of Tao Te Ching


----------



## TheFishGuy

Very interesting illy....

Work was called off for me today and half of tomorrow... So guess what I did! I've got all the floor joists installed today and tomorrow I'm going to work on the actual tank walls. Typically in building a house I'd deck it next but I've got a different strategy planned. I want to do all the sheeting at the same time. I don't want to be walking and crawling all over the sheeting on the floor of the tank. Here's some shots of the floor joists.....

















And the ever present ten gallon....


----------



## Joefish

:lol: I like how the 10gal allways finds its way into the pics..

It looks like you got a few things done with your time off.

looking forward to more of the progress..

joe


----------



## Burtle

Now you'll be able to snorkel with the fish. While youre at it you can do a waterchange or somethin. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Now you'll be able to snorkel with the fish.


Oh, I plan on it!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's some more frozen lumber for your viewing pleasure... This is as far as I'm gonna get today, I've got meetings and estimates the rest of the day.

















It may seem like a lot of lumber for the walls, but instead of the traditional one bottom plate and two top plates. There will be two plates on the bottom. Not to mention this crazy idea of putting everything on one foot centers. The reason for this is because of the two layers of plywood for the floor of the tank. If I were to only use one bottom plate there wouldn't be a bottom plate for the wall plywood to attach to. future pictures will explain it in detail. And that pesky metal post you're always seeing in these pictures will be incorperated in the corner of the wall to look like a wooden lamp post.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm getting ready to walk out the door and thought I'd ask a couple of questions to the DIY people out there. 
1.) I need back ground ideas for this monster. I like natural looking tanks so a back ground of some sorts is a must. I'm open to any and all suggestions. I've never made a diy background but am willing to try anything.

2.) I'd like to make some kind of huge under gravel jet system. My subrtate will be sand so I plan on coating any pipe work with silicone then sprinkling sand on it so when these little buggers start to decorate the tank you (hopefully) won't notice any pipes. I'm toying with putting a tub in line of the return line where a couple of rio pumps will sit to run the ugj's. Since the return lines will be above the tank I thought I could suspend a plastic storage container up there where the return water would fill it half way or so where a bunch of holes will be drilled in the container in order to create a rainfall affect. I thought I could put a pump in there to run the ugj system. What do you think? I really don't want to have a pump in the tank but I could if you think that idea is for the birds.


----------



## Trammel

I tried making one of those styrfoam backgrounds and it looked like ****. So I threw about $75 bucks down the drain. I have seen plenty here that are great but I just don't have the talent to pull it off.
With this size of a tank you might be able to use real rocks. Though the weight would be up there.

I would like to suggest a couple of ideas. Instead of a bucket or container with holes drilled in it for a rain fall effect. Maybe try a 1/2" pvc pipe running the length of your tank with 1/8" holes about every 6" to 12"? The other thought was see if the misters that home depot sales would work. Though I think the misters would need much more pressure :-?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've done the spray bar thing and I like it alot. I plan on doing that in this tank also. THe reasone for the storage container is to keep the pump out of the tank. There's going to be more than one return line so I thought I could do that with just one of them. As far as the background goes I'm still open for ideas... keep in mind I'd like it to be removeable, why I don't know :lol: There's a product in the trades that looks like stone that's used to face off chimneys and walls on houses. I thought about using that stuff too. As far a weight goes... I think I've already gone overboard on that :lol:


----------



## Trammel

Yes, The front post of my house has that on it. It's like slate rock stacked together and it comes in like 1' peice. The corners are cool looking to. That's a great idea for my next tank :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's the stuff!!!


----------



## vi3tb0i

looks great


----------



## Slash314

I was brainstorming on ideas for the water affect and...What do you think.... of...a..............Waterfall  . I think it would be awesome to see the fish coexist with the waterfall. Am I right or am I right :lol:


----------



## fincity1

This is soon enough to add to your building material ideas. I see where lots of diy tanks are built with plywood covered in fiberglass. An idea I'll use when I get to build mine. But, how about this. Take a sheet of melamine (particle board covered with a very smooth surface like formica ). I know you know what it is but for eveybody else.....and wax it with a mold release and coat it with your choice of color of gelcoat. Then build it up with fiberglass resin and matting. This would peel off the melamine and give you a thin sheet of fiberglass. Take this and coat the unfinished side of it and one side of the tank plywood and laminate the two together like putting formica on a counter top. This gives you plywood to work with that has one side with a finished waterproof surface. Lots of things to consider that will use good common sense to pull it off. The melamine is 4 ft wide, wider than your tank is tall. Once you've cut the plywood for the walls, the thin sheet of fiberglass can be made wider and trimmed to fit later after it sets up. But, at only 8 ft long, you'll have to seam two sheets of melamine together using your good skills ( you don't want the joint to transfer to the finished side of the fiberglass ). From there, all of the custom made plywood pieces would go together, maybe even using fiberglass resin as a water-proof glue to join everything together along with the normal (?) tank building techniques.This idea may not be the best thing since the Wright brothers put wings on a bicycle, but I like getting into projects that I don't have a dime invested in like eveybody else. Good luck and may God bless. 8)


----------



## Craiger7

The tank's lookin' awesome! I wouldn't say you're going overboard. I'd say you want to sleep at night knowing everything's gonna be alright. :wink:

If you're going to error, error on the side of caution. There's too many that don't. Keep up the great work.


----------



## dogofwar

"Since the return lines will be above the tank I thought I could suspend a plastic storage container up there where the return water would fill it half way or so where a bunch of holes will be drilled in the container in order to create a rainfall affect."

That's how most of my tanks are set up: with a pump (or powerhead) in the tank feeding a "trickle filter" above the tank. Gravity rains the water back down into the tank. Most of them half a sponge filter or floss pre-filter.

I use the "under-the bed" (long and not that tall) Rubbermaid storage containers as covers for the back half of my tanks (instead of a piece of glass). You could put a couple of those on the far left and right ends of your tank and fill them with a layer each of floss and bio balls.

I made a previous version with taller Rubbermaids and they tend to warp over time. The clear under-the-bed storage containers allow easier cleaning as well.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks all for your advice and ideas! I like the under the bed storage containers better than what I've got. I haven't been able to do anything on the tank today because I'm taking care of the kids while the wife is shopping. That's the best thing about having kids.... You don't have to go shopping with your wife anymore  Hopefully I'll get something done a little later. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## j rice

all of those idea's sound good.
i think you should incorporate that 10 gallon tank in there some how, since it keeps apearing in all of your photos.

keep it going looks good so far :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: That's a good idea... I'll have to think about it... Any way, I got three out of four 2x4 walls built today. I'd finish them and install them but I'm taking my wonderfully understanding wife out to dinner tonite. No not to McDonalds either.... At any rate, by the end of tomorrow I'll have the 2x4 walls installed and we'll all get a pretty good idea of the size this beast is gonna be... I'm excited  8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi guys, all the framing is done!! Here's some pics. Also I just got a call from my boss and work is called off for tomorrow and tuesday. So I might get even more done... We'll see if my loving, caring, beautiful, understanding wife will let me get some plywood :lol: 

























This last picture is taken from where I'd be sitting when the couch gets put down there;


----------



## Slash314

Yesssssssss...Its really coming along. The funny thing is everyone on this thread probably feels like they're helping you build it. :lol: I know I do. I can't wait to see how our work turns out :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

By the way, she says she enjoyed dinner


----------



## Slash314

Last nights??? :lol: Keep feeding her well and the tank will be done before no time. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes last nights :lol:


----------



## 20 20

Holy ****, that IS a beast!!


----------



## orcy

can anyone say "over-engineered" :lol:

looks great in that position, cant wait till its finished so we can all drool about doing one ourselves


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, I know... it's a little much... That's the reason why I'm not going to laminate two layers of 3/4 together. I'm going to do one layer and where the "but" seams are gonna be I'll just seal them from the inside with a piece of 3/4. Don't know if I mentioned that I got a price on the glass... $300 per piece is what they're gonna cost. I also need seven sheets of 3/4 birch @ $38.99 each. I'm going to get a case of silicone and the two part epoxy is going to be $169.94.

300
300 
272.93
46.56
169.94

=1089.43
tax 76.26
=$1165.69

That's what it'll cost to get it to hold water. I've got the body filler and the fasteners. I'm giving myself a budget of $300 for the filter system, hopefully I won't come anywhere near that. All in all to finish the whole room the way I want it and to complete the project I'm thinking about $2000 from here on out. Anyone want to give me $2000??


----------



## TheFishGuy

I guess b.i.r.c.h. is a bad word?????? That's 7 sheets of b.i.r.c.h. :lol:


----------



## Slash314

As soon as someone gives me 2000 :lol: . Im proud of you fishguy, your sticking to your guns. I can't wait to see it finished. Are you getting all new fish or putting old ones in??? Or both??? Can I see the list of fish your putting in that bad boy.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> We'll see if my loving, caring, beautiful, understanding wife will let me get some plywood


Is she reading over the sholder :lol: :?: :lol: Anyway yeah you've actually come a long way in a short time :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Are you getting all new fish or putting old ones in??? Or both??? Can I see the list of fish your putting in that bad boy.


To start with, the tank is being built for one fish... Yes, one fish... this guy...









After him the list will come from my stock...
Basicly anything that gets over 10"
oscars
midas
red devil
blackbelt
possibly texas
possibly jd's
black shark
big pleco's
It all depends on the growth of the TSN, if it starts to eat 10" fish then they'll have to come out. It's hard to give a defined list, I tend to move my fish around a lot.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd really like to get some big cichlids like dovi or jags, but I'm not sure I want to deal with their c.r.a.p.


----------



## Slash314

You must really love that cat.


----------



## Frick

For the idea of using the DIY bucket filters, were you planning on use 1 large 20-30 gallon bucket or 4-6 5-gallon buckets. If you went with multiple buckets you could install ball valves to cut off an individual bucket making it easier to clean out the buckets.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was planning on using 4 buckets as prefilters. That's a good idea, but cost is a factor so I'll probably just shut the tank down when it's time to clean the prefilters. Either that or just use a rubber pipe connector so the pipe is flexible enough to pull out of the top of the pail. It'll be a work in progress...



> You must really love that cat. Smile


You can't say "cat"... You've got to say "catfish"... I hate cats :lol: :lol: It's not so much "love" but the fact that I decided to get it knowing I'd have to provide it a huge home.... Which meant that some day I'd have to get or build a huge tank


----------



## 20 20

OK, it's been two days...

I'm expecting to see water in this tank now...


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Well as I like to say... Life's what happens when you're making other plans... our furnace blower died... so any "extra $$" has to go towards that. Don't worry, I've got plans to shmooze my wife for more $$


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: Well as I like to say... Life's what happens when you're making other plans... our furnace blower died... so any "extra $$" has to go towards that. Don't worry, I've got plans to shmooze my wife for more $$


Eh, I feel your pain, my heat pump died in December. Shmoozing, eh? Taking her to Long John Silver this time, I bet!


----------



## TheFishGuy

No, When I take her out I do it in style.... We went to Kmart after dinner Saturday :lol:


----------



## Slash314

Always going the extra mile eh Fish Guy :lol:


----------



## Slash314

Always going the extra mile eh Fish Guy :lol:


----------



## Slash314

Always going the extra mile eh Fish Guy :lol:


----------



## bell

Slash314 said:


> Always going the extra mile eh Fish Guy :lol:


you can say that again


----------



## 20 20

I think he meant to say that Fish Guy goes THREE extra miles. ONE extra mile would only be to Walmart.


----------



## 20 20

_Ba Da Boom... 

Now hopefully we can get back to that monster of a tank!_


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, she's the one that wanted to go!! I wanted to go to the pet store!!!


----------



## lomax

looking good so far, i built mine much cheaper as i dumpster dived for the wood :lol: it helps working in the trades, i got tons of 4x4 so i planed the tank design around those.

did you ever look at my fiberglass background post? it is fastest for a big tank and you could glue them up on a thin piece of plexi so they could be removed. styro cement would be very heavy as you need to overcome the flotation of the styrofoam. also removeing the cement background would crack it unless your backer is strong enough to not flex. I riped down my tank and removed the background, it is still intact even tho i was not even tring to save it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Can you give me a link? The kid next door is going to school for auto body and loves to work with fiberglass... I'll have him make something, he's got a natural talent, and if and when I'm done with my tank and it leaks... I'm calling him over to fiberglass the thing :lol:


----------



## lomax

this my post that shows the background

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=15


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's pretty cool, maybe I can get my neighbor to do it for me :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

So since I'm lazy... I had a revelation... Why not do the walls in stainless steel? :lol: :lol: I called and got a price of $525.00 for a 4x8 sheet!! :lol: I think I'll still use plywood! I'm trying to figure out a way to make some extra $$ to get some more things done on it. We'll see what happens this week. Also I've been consulting just about everyone I know on this thing and still doing tons of research. So I know it looks as if I'm not doing anything, but I am, really I am!!


----------



## j rice

ask us what the problem is, maybe we can be of some help. I wish i did'nt live 80 miles away or i would throw my tools in the truck and give you a hand :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's not so much a problem, but the fact that if this thing fails... leaks or the glass isn't thick enough... I'm screwed, so I'm still in the pursuit of figuring out a full proof, leak proof plan. My brother (SW man) tells me the two part epoxy will work, the people I work with have approved my design for strength, but I'm still having doubts. My wife has made passing comments like... "Well if it doesn't work then we'll make cubbies out of it for the kids to play in. So it's not like I'm scared of the female rath, she trusts me that it'll work, I just don't trust me. The other factor is I'm out of money, life has gotten in the way for the moment. Kids, furnace, work is slow ARGH!!!

I'll gladly accept donations to fufill my dream of being able to swim with my fish


----------



## PhysicsBoy

It was a pleasure reading your progress on your project. Like any project costs/time/effort are always higher than one expects going into it.

All said and done, when you get it finished...you will finish...you've come this far...YOU are going to have a lot of self gratification on a job well done.

My $.02 is to stick with the two part epoxy for potable water. Glass front.

To help you a bit perhaps...

Aquatic Ecosystems is a name you should familiarize yourself with. They sell epoxy too, and they have knowlege/comfort for you that you will put to use.

http://aquaticecosystems.com/

I've heard epoxy is very strong, and durable...I actually have 4 gallons of the stuff sitting in my basement to finish my project. It's too cold to paint, and to top it off...don't want to do in the house if I don't have to as the fumes are toxic, etc.

Anyway, glass will adhere better to wood/paint from what I've read compared to plexiglass. Also, if you are looking for an ideal glass thicknes...this may help. It's an excel file...make sure to put in metric units. This guy that designed this is Warren Stillwell, and I feel confident he knows his stuff. Here'a link to some glass information he wrote too.

http://www.fnzas.org.nz/uploads/media/GlassThicknessCE_01.xls

http://www.fnzas.org.nz/articles/technical/glass_complete/

My tanks are not as large as yours...but after getting the box completed...I'm going to paint 2-3 coats of epoxy on the tank. I believe from what I've read, you want to be careful putting on too much (I read Sherwin Williams info.), and it suggested a limit as to thickness...as if it gets too thick, it loses effectiveness (bonding, I don't know...but look for it on the sheet...you can get this from you brother in law or whomever you mentioned earlier).

I bought Aquatic Ecosystems paint...like $50-55/gallon, and they have many different colors to choose from. At the least, I would give them a call. They told me it was durable enough...they use it in many saltwater setups, etc. It will last the touches of plecos rasping away, etc. at it. I still have my doubts, but talking w/ them gave me much more confidence in their product, and 2 part epoxy for potable water in general.

Anyway...I got two colors of paint...so, I could tell between coats how well it applied. I got a white for between coats. Perhaps I'll do 4 coats, but we'll see. Anyway after you get the paint on..you'll sand up the area where the glass will adhere to (make sure glass is clean!!) Apply a nice bead of silicone...and make sure to provide adequate pressure to glass, etc. so it bonds well (your likely going to use 2X4's w/ cloths on the ends or some type of pipe clamp...I dunno, but make sure it's tight. I wouldn't take them off...only AS you fill up the tank.

For more information on this process...and another EXCELLENT site is GARF.

http://www.garf.org/ On the left side of the page...go to DIY...tank building...and then enter in some dimensions. They don't make tanks as big as yours, but their design and construction will help you. Enter the dimensions as 96" long X 24" wide X 24" tall. Make sure and read it from top to bottom...I liked the parts about autobody putty, etc. I don't know if I'll need it, or not...but ideas, etc. are there for you to apply.

Anyway, it's important to note...I would ensure your piece of glass rests on the bottom of the tank. Seal is not holding glass...the water will do this (helps seal it too). I would get the edges rounded over to avoid fish getting scratched, etc. Allow ample time for silicone to cure properly...it will be thick, so I'd give it time just to make sure.

Also, I had more pictures, etc. but this is the general article, etc. of this guys 1700g shark tank. His process is very similar to yours...and mine for that matter. He went w/ 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood. Chefkeith also provided this link earlier.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_1700g_tank_1.php

If you read these sites I gave (I'd read the shark one, and garf first), and call Aquatic Eco...I think you'll have more security about what you want to do. Heck, I might even apply some of what you learn along the way to do my tanks.

I do know I used liquid nails for my tanks instead of a resourcenol? glue (couldn't find it). I also opted to use fiberglass w/o the matting. I had a reaction between my glue and fiberglass resin (should have made a better attempt at wiping it away from the corners...and 2...might not have used the fiberglass resin). Using fiberglass resin w/ or w/o the matting was my big debate. I believe it is waterproof, or very near it, but it isn't necessarily safe for fish. It was my attempt at adding to the seal, at a fraction of the cost ($20-$25/gallon). I heard pretty good things about it, and it's how they do boats (w/ paint on top of the fiberglass...that is wood boats). If you add matting to the fiberglass resin...you'll add strength to the tank (read the shark tank, and you'll hear it was a pain to work with...but to each their own). Probably the best thing that helped me decide paint was boats...think of the beating they take hitting the waves, etc. AND, it has to be fishsafe as they are in water!!

Anyway, if you are interested...my process w/ my tanks. I will be building a larger one here soon. My link to my DIY 180's (hopefully the pics work...had a problem today w/ my hosting). Certainly I've learned some things. I would have dadoed? my stand. Also look at my pictures where I sanded the fiberglass resin...has been a pain...it's hard, and doesn't said easily. I want to get down to the glue area, etc.

http://physicsboy.gotdns.com/180tank.htm

I've blabbed a lot...probably erratic, but hopefully I gave you some helpful pointers. I'd be happy to offer any help.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks! I've been to the garf site and have read the 1700gallon shark article twice :lol: But I will definately give Aquatic Ecosystems a call. Five gallons of the SW product is $170. I was told it would be enough, but that SW doesn't give warranty to the product in tanks smaller than 1000 gallons. That didn't help my confidence! Thanks for all the info, I appreciate it. You wouldn't happen to have their number would you?


----------



## PhysicsBoy

TheFishGuy said:


> You wouldn't happen to have their number would you?


Phone and Hours of Operation
Phone: 1-877 Fish-Stuf (347-4788)
Fax: (407) 886-6787 
Mon-Thu 8am - 7pm
Fri 8am - 5pm
Sat 10am - 2pm

BTW, they sell many things aside from paint. The guy that built the shark tank bought a lot of supplies from the, and used their knowledge base to help construct his aquarium. They will send you a catolog if you inquire.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Interesting.... But at work today I had another idea. Have you ever heard of melamine? It comes in 5/8 or 3/4 sheets. 3/4 sheets are $27 and its got a thin layer of laminate on both sides. Since my tank is framed, why couldn't I use that? I'd liquid nails it to the studs and floor joists so there'd be no holes from fastening. Then silicone the inside corners like an all glass tank. Since the only exposed meterial would be the laminate, it'd be water proof. The only thing I'd do is reinforce the floor with a layer of plywood under the melamine so when I was walking in the tank the floor would have great support. I'm thinking of making a test box with a glass front. Say the size of a 125, then I could use the 125 as a breeder for the bigger cichlids. I'd put glass on the front to test it also.... What do you think? The only reason I came up with this is because we made cabinets out of melamine today and a big light bulb apeared above my head. Someone earlier in this thread mentioned melamine, I don't know why I didn't think of it then... Whoever that person was please chime in and tell me what you think... 
Thanks for all the support guys, you're awsome!


----------



## orcy

is melamine really waterproof is my only concern. if it is, then its a great idea. I wonder how silicone and glass will stick to it.

but hey, considering its cheap, just make the biggest tank you can from a single sheet to test the theory.


----------



## j rice

I was not the one who thought of that.

But I dont see a reason why it would not. At first I thought of it deforming from water pressure, but I belive you have the studs @ 12" oc, so you are good there.
The only thing I can come up with is to epoxy just the edges of the melamine just in case.

I know from experience that melamine is tough stuff especially if it was 3/4". So build the breeder box like you say and test it for a couple weeks.
It's all down hill from here you are going to have this thing done before you know it. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I thought of sealing the edges, but if water is going to ever get to the edges it's failed any way... Right? We use a router to cut the melamine so there's no chipping, I figured I still use the router to cut, but then at the seams do a half lap with a router. I might be able to get the melamine from the home dumpster cheaper than 27 a sheet. Not sure, I've got to check. I came home all excited trying to explain to my wife what my plan is, and she just says... "you're the professional, don't ask me!" I'll pick up a sheet tomorrow and get some silicone from the dumpster. Also here's what I made for myself the last time we were using melamine at work... BTW it comes in all kinds of colors, white being the cheapest.... This is a stand I made for two 55's. It's trimmed in cherry... It resides in our living room:


----------



## Slash314

So your stand is made out of melamine???


----------



## orcy

what about the join in the floor? can you get oversize sheets in 12x6? i know we can get 12 foot long sheets, but not sure if you can get them wider too?


----------



## j rice

I just had another thought, would the corners be the weakest part? Because the water pushing in both directions trying to split it apart?
just a extra couple 2x's for more support may do it. 
Like I said though just a thought, not trying to tell you how to build it.

I seen that tank and stand under your profile it looks pretty nice!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, that stand is made out of black melamine and cherry for accents...

The inside dimention of the floor of the tank is 37" x 14 foot. Their would be one "butt" seam. At that seam The melamine would have a half lap joint, then be covered with a piece of glass and silicone...

The inside corners of the framing are framed like a typical 2x4 wall, there's an inch and a half of land for the sheeting. The only extra support I'm thinking of adding is another layer of plywood underneath to support my fat $%& when I walk in it. Melamine is very strong when stood up, but laying flat it's not very strong. Grant it my floor joist are 1' oc. which means the melamine would have to span 10 1/2". Not very much, but I want to be sure there isn't a problem since I plan on getting in it to move decor and clean it.

Ok, here's the deal, I was in bed and wasn't able to sleep, I figured out a cut list from a sheet of melamine to make the biggest tank I could. The tank will be 81 1/2" long, 18" from front to back and 15" tall. Melamine comes in sheets 97"x 49". There will be very little scrap. I'm buying the sheet and the silicone tomorrow and I'm going to put it together also. It won't take long to rip it up, and it won't take long to screw it together. All that'd be left to do is bring it home and silicone it. I'm not going to put glass in it untill it's proven. Honestly I really can't think of any reason why this won't work. I also forgot to say that if this does work, then the bottom of the tank will get lined with 1/8" plexiglass in order to protect the melamine from getting scratched. I'm going to be using sand for a substrate and decor will not be anything all that exciting much to my wifes chagrin... I want the fish to have a ton of swim space. I've got some nice sized boulders I'm going to use and some huge plastic plants, but that'll be the extent of it. I'll keep you all posted on the small tank, with pics of course :lol: By the way those dimentions I gave for the small tank are the inside dimentions which calculates out to 95.26 US gallons. Plenty big enough to breed my oscars in  The area is a little over 10 square feet. Ok, I can sleep now :lol:


----------



## umnchuck

You say you're running low on the budjet... why not build and sell some of those stands?


----------



## TheFishGuy

There's $300 in material in that stand..... Plus a day and a half of labor. Would you pay $600 for that stand? That would be me making $25 an hour. If you work for less than that, you might as well not work  The only way I'd make money on building stands is if I could go into production and buy huge quantities of material to get a price break. It's just not feasable when people can pay half for something like that at the store... Ya can't build anything today, overhead is too expensive unless you go into production. It's very frustrating because I hear that a lot about the things I make. Kitchen cabinets cost three times as much to make then finish -vs- buying them from the home dumpster....


----------



## fincity1

Me again, my earlier post about melamine was about using it as a flat mold to make a water proof layer to laminate onto plywood. Basically, wax the surface with a mold release, lay down some gelcoat. Then build up with resin and matting. This gives you a thin fiberglass sheet you peel off of the melamine and using resin to laminate it to the precut plywood components of your tank. This gives you a prefinished surface without all the sanding and finishing for a slick, easy to clean tank interior. A little more costly than just using melamine, but, under constant water pressure, would the melamine surface be water permeable enough to allow enough moisture to eventually reach the core material and create a total failure? Again, let me just say how much I like getting into a big project that I don't have a dime invested. You gotta keep it going or we won't have any fun!


----------



## orcy

if this works out with melanine, i'm so gonna start designing a 300 for my living room.

hows construction going on the test tank?


----------



## frank1rizzo

orcy said:


> hows construction going on the test tank?


Its only been one day since he thought of it... boy you guys are slave drivers!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> just using melamine, but, under constant water pressure, would the melamine surface be water permeable enough to allow enough moisture to eventually reach the core material and create a total failure?


This is exactly my concern, hence the test tank, which by the way is finished! It took me and the guy who works for me about ten minutes to unload the sheet from my truck, bring it into the house we're working on and rip it up to the sizes that came to me in a vision last nite :lol: I got home at 4:00 and 5:30 was the next time I looked at the clock (on the way home from getting bologna, wheat bread and a pack of cancer lights) The tank was finished before I went on the grocery store run.

I bought a can of acetone to clean the melamine before siliconing, three tubes of silicone(GE I) non mildue resistant, a one pound box of 1 3/4" drywall screws and one sheet of melamine. Total= $48.92 at the home dumpster. The sheet was a dollar cheaper there then at my own supplier, and we were right by the home dump today... Here's all the pieces and tools and supplies:









Next I hade to lay out where I was going to pre drill, I pre drilled from what was going to be the inside of the tank walls 3/8" in from the edges and every 4". Way over kill in my opinion but since I didn't use any silicone or glue at the joints I wanted to screw the heck out of it.

























After pre drilling I flipped all the pieces over to counter sink the holes. This is a necessary thing to do with melamine as it will crack and split very easy. When I started to assemble I only put every fourth screw in simply because it's easier later to turn the box up and screw down, plus you can pre load all the rest of the screws, making things go much quicker.
























Here's that pesky ten gallon :lol: 









The end caps are put in-between, screwed from both front and back and also from the bottom. Screws cannot be put right on the edge or the melamine will split, I came in 1 3/4" from the edge with the first drilled hole...

















Here's the three top braces, pre cut at work :lol: , I pre drilled them so they wouldn't split, marked where they went on the box then set em aside.

















I didn't want them in the way for siliconing. Before silicone came the cleaning of all the surfaces, first with the vacumn, then a rag then the acetone in the corners. I used the back side of a spoon to smooth the silicone and push it into the corners. After all the siliconing was complete (1 1/2 tubes) I put the top braces on, one in the middle, then one in between the end and the middle. Now it's sitting in the basement drying and getting everyone in the house stoned :lol: 

















And here's where I plan on filling it tomorrow after work.... I figure it's a good spot, the floor slopes to the corner of the basement where a floor drain is. Also putting the thing on the floor joists gives me a clear line of site to check for leaks, it's been my experience that... well I pretty much suck with silicone, but this is the first time I've ever cleaned the surface with what you're supposed to clean it with :lol:

Here it is with the 10 gallon on top of it, inside the monster:









Not bad for an hour and a halfs worth of time, it'll be easy to cut the holes for the glass next month. I plan on keeping it filled for a month, then when I cut the hole for the glass I'll have a good idea if this idea is going to work. The way I figure is that thin layer of melamine on the press board has got to be better than an epoxy paint. I could be wrong, I usually am.  My other theory is this, if it's gonna fail at the joints... it's gonna fail at the joints (meaning the inside corners). So what difference does it make if it's plywood or press board with melamine on it? The only way the melamine won't work is if the melamine layer is not going to hold up to the water. If it doesn't then I'll have to use the two part epoxy from SW. Since the melamine is cheaper than the b.i.r.c.h. finish grade I'm still going to use it because it's a nice smooth surface, I'll just have to rough it up if it comes to that. Sooo.... What do you think??


----------



## TheFishGuy

I forgot to add that I smeared silicone on the exposed edges of the melamine all around the top and sides. This will hopefully water prrof it. Hopefully  I figured since I had half a tube left I'd use it up, since Lord only knows when I'll need silicone again and once atube is open that's it for it


----------



## ChrisH

This is my favorite thread. It's like a good movie, I can't wait to see what is going on next. 
Great project, you really get me thinking about building a bigger tank. By the way, where is Orwell Ohio? I am close to Lima Ohio, and would love to see this in person if it is at all close. Good Luck
Chris


----------



## orcy

ChrisH said:


> This is my favorite thread. It's like a good movie, I can't wait to see what is going on next.


i couldn't agree more. I cant wait to see what happens with the mealmine tank. if it all works out i might have to build a couple of small ones (30-50gallon) for fry tanks. they wouldn't even need glass in the front.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> if it all works out i might have to build a couple of small ones (30-50gallon) for fry tanks. they wouldn't even need glass in the front.


No kidding! This is cheap! We'll see how well the filling goes this after noon...

Orwell is in north east ohio... 44076, Map quest it  As a matter of fact our doors are always welcome to visitors if anyone wants to stop by. I'm always willing to show off :lol:


----------



## PICJIM

How did the melamine work?

I used to work for a cabinet maker who used it to make the boxes for his cabinets. He acctually tested some of the boxes to see if they would hold water, you know in case a jar or something broke. His cabinets would ussually hold for about a week, but he never went to the lenghts that you have to keep it from leaking.

Another thought I had is that while sheets of melamine are tough, the vinyl coating isn't ussualy all that durable. Your decorations or fish may mange to chip the coating? Do you have a back-up plan? these were just some concerns that came to mind, I just read your thread this morning and was wondering if you had considered this. I'm not trying to rain on your parade, but I just wanted to know if you had considered these points before you got to far. If it works I may change my plans for my in home tank.

Best of luck! Jim


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

What about Formica on top of plywood that flake board scares me. If it gets wet it is like a sponge. Formica is a lot stronger. and it is some what cheap and easy to use. and I think the silicon holds well on it (but check into that). I was thinking of it for my sump.

link to them:

http://www.formica.com/publish/site/na/us/en/index/laminate/grades_and_finishes.html


----------



## ShortBus

I would play it a lot safer 
I would go with Â½ cdx or Â¾ luan plywood {both less than $20.00 a sheet} doubled up with off set lap joints 
I would cut them to size, coat them on all sides with epoxy 
Then bond them together with epoxy and over lapping the joints 
On the inside epoxy and cloth then epoxy paint 
On the outside rap it with box beams for strength, middle and top
Overkill like your stand, Overkill yes but leaks suck
Great project
Ken


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How did the melamine work?


I had to wait 24 hours to fill it and I haven't filled it yet, I'm going to do that when I'm done checking my email....



> Another thought I had is that while sheets of melamine are tough, the vinyl coating isn't ussualy all that durable. Your decorations or fish may mange to chip the coating? Do you have a back-up plan?


Yes, I plan on covering the entire floor of the tank with 1/8" plexi glass. Possibly up the sides too, but I don't think up the sides is necessary. Also my other back up plan is to go over the melamine with the two part epoxy if when I cut the holes for the glass in the test tank I see wetness on the cross section.



> What about Formica on top of plywood that flake board scares me. If it gets wet it is like a sponge. Formica is a lot stronger. and it is some what cheap and easy to use. and I think the silicon holds well on it (but check into that). I was thinking of it for my sump.


We also considered mica, but I believe the longest length you can get is 12', As far as the press board goes, my theory is this. If it's going to fail at the joints, it's going to fail at the joints no matter what it's made of, plywood or press board. I'm going to look into mica a little more just to see what they think. The one thing I'm concerned about is the safety of the fish using laminant glue... I'm afraid it could be toxic to livestock, that's the only reason why I didn't look furthur into it. The funny part about all this is I just hate painting, and sanding :lol:

Ok, off to fill the test tank.... I'll post a pic just to prove it :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, the tank is full and seems to be just fine so far. A little nerve racking, but it's full. I had a canister filter laying around so I threw it on it to keep the water from sitting still....

Starting to fill...









No drips on the floor!!!









A little over half full and going strong!









FULL!!!!!

















Well as far as over kill goes... I'm pretty sure the framing is already there :lol: I'm just looking for an easy way to get it done, I nix'd the plan for two layers of plywood seeing as my 2x4's are one foot on center with a double top plate. The wall studs are only 25 1/2" long. Trust me when I say they're not going to move. If I half lap the joints and then silicone a piece of glass over the joint, I really don't see a way it can leak. By using melamine I'm hoping to skip the pain of painting then sanding then painting then sanding. Money is also an issue, and lately it's hard to fing plywood under $20, the cost of plywood and lumber isn't going to come down, it's only going to go up. If the melamine coating holds up, then this is going to change a lot of things. So far I haven't heard of or met anyone who's tried this. So I figured I would. I appreciate your input and concern, I have the same concerns!!


----------



## boviefish

Amazing, I honestly didnt think it would hold water. I thought the idea was sound, but i didnt believe that material was basically waterproof. If this holds up for at least 24hrs im sold. Forget epoxy. Ill never build a tank with that stuff again.

I hope iKea doesnt get any ideas... 

good job :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm giving it a month!! Then I'll cut the holes for the glass. I've got some glass laying around and I think I'll be able to cut three windows in... In a month :lol:


----------



## orcy

a month. man, thats such a long time. but i guess you cant rush these things.

did you get any bowing at all in the middle of the front or back?

well, its got a canister now. why not chuck a heater in there and start cycling. give it a real test for a month.


----------



## TheFishGuy

No bowing what's so ever, and believe me I watched! Funny you mention fish... Because I actually thought about it. I've got two giant plecos that I could care less about :lol: I was going to throw them in, but getting them out of the 185 won't be fun :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I got the inside dimentions wrong. It's 82"x18"x14 1/2" 92.65 gallons  And so far, no leaks!! Again, I don't suggest people go out and build one of these because it hasn't been proven! The proof will be in a month!!! I can't stress it enough!!


----------



## illy-d

You mentioned Plecos - that creates a bit of a concern. I have heard of certain Pleco species not being reccommended for Acrylic tanks. I would assume it is because their aggressive rasping can scratch the Acrylic...

If they can scratch Acrylic, can the Melamine withstand their wrath, er... 'Rasp'??? :-?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Don't know? Never thought about that, but rest assured, there won't be any in the monster tank!


----------



## redzebra24

what is that stuff u made that second tank out of? how much is it, and where an i get it??


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Again, I don't suggest people go out and build one of these because it hasn't been proven! The proof will be in a month!!! I can't stress it enough!!


That's my quote from two posts ago.... Let me make the mistakes :lol:

It's melamine, and if you've never worked with it before I don't suggest you start with something like a fish tank. There's a lot of specific things that need to be done in order to not disrupt the structural integrity of the melamine....

You are refering to the white material I used correct?? If so go back a couple of pages in this thread and read it very very carefully


----------



## lomax

this is close to what has been done before with kit counter top laminate. my only fear is that the lamination is so very thin, that it could work for years till one day you get a scratch from a rock tipping over and in hours the whole thing melts. i had the same thing with the elasto seal, it held water for over a month but as soon as i jumped in and started to place rocks it got riped and started to leak. how thick is the coating? how easy is it to scratch?

i would stick to using this as a sump or a spare holding tank even after a month of testing. or do some banging around with rocks, rub the bottom with sand and see it the coating holds upm if it can take the abuse then it could be a break thu!


----------



## 20 20

I actually think the proof will be in 4 or 5 years, but that's just me. Scaredy cat, yep, that's me. Good thing there are brave people like TheFishGuy to test these things out!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Again guys..... I plan on lining the tank with 1/8" plexiglass to ensure no scratching!! Simply because that's my fear also. Through my research on plywood tanks it's been suggested to line the tank, or the bottom at a bare minimum. I'll just silicone the plexiglass into place, that way IT can't even move! I'm pumped, I really think this is going to be a break through. Now as far as a viewing area in a tank that's just made out of the melamine it's self, I'd be afraid fo leaving less than 3" around the glass. If the melamine is reinforced, like in the monster tank, then no problem. Melamine is not strong when lying flat, it breaks easily, so it needs support. In this small tank I don't see any deflection at all. But again it's only 80 some inches long, not 14 feet! I'm almost willing to take this small tank apart at the end of the test just to see if it worked, but I think when I cut the holes for the glass that will answer all our questions.

Thanks again for all the support and suggestions!! You guys are great!
Here's a little reminder of the project at hand:









I thought you guys might like this picture. This is looking through the 240 in the wall at the monster tank on the other side of the room, the framing was still under construction:


----------



## Dragonslayer73

OK question, My spelling sucks but what about using furmica??? Like double layer or single layer. I mean there are all kinds patterns color lots of choices you could maybe use it with the stuff you used glue it to the board before you put it together so there is no chance of water getting under it and can silicone the edges?? don't know just thought of it.


----------



## iceblue

I've been doing complete kitchen remodels for a while now and have seen these pressboard coatings completely fail underneath sinks with leaks. (During tear-out) I'm glad your planning on putting in an 1/8" skin of plexiglass. You won't regret it in the long run. Mtc 

I wish my wife was half as understanding about the "need" for a larger tank. Buy yours some roses and a night on the town. :thumb:


----------



## frank1rizzo

iceblue said:


> Buy yours some roses and a night on the town. :thumb:


No money left for that... its all going into the killer tank. :lol:


----------



## iceblue

Careful your wife doesn't put you on the fish list to be added to the tank. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Laminant glue might be toxic for fish. I'm sorry, in one of my latest posts I was saying mica, which is carpenter lingo for formica. Problem is (besides the laminant glue being toxic) the longest length it comes in is 12 feet (that I know of). So that means, no mater what I use, I'm gonna have a butt seam to deal with. Melamine comes in an array of colors, if you order from the right place. I talked with the ya hoo's at the home dumpster today, they can't get different colors. So basicly that's one more thing that won't be available when the dumpster puts everyone else out of buisiness :lol: . BUT, I did open two accounts at the home depot today, one was a commercial account and the other was a consumer account. I got the commercial account because I got 10% off my first 100 dollar purchase, and a free 10" saw blade. Here's the kicker.... I opened the consumer account five minutes later because purchases totaling over $300 have deffered payments for six months!!

I'M GOIN' SHOPPIN' BABY!!!!!! I'm going to get everything in one trip (besides the glass of course). But I first want to wait to see if this melamine experiment pans out. So far so good and it's been 28 hours with out a problem, not a single drip. BUT, we have to see what happens when I cut into it for the glass a month from now. If you guys are on the edge of your seat, imagine how I feel. The issue of money is no longer an issue! Summer is the time when all I do is work and the money is good. Winter is when I sit around typing to you guys and wasting time building giant tanks and fish rooms :lol:

Thanks guys, you're awsome, and I know, I complain about the home depot, but they're the moorons who gave me WAAAY too much credit :lol:


----------



## Trammel

You could use silicone and make your own custom background with Stone Veneer. Remember the stuff they use on the outside of the house.
http://www.stoneyard.com/vn/vn-thin-rock.html


----------



## Rich9521

I hate to put in a shameless plug, but I can get different colors of melamine at Lowes. I am the Sales Manager there.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I hate to put in a shameless plug, but I can get different colors of melamine at Lowes. I am the Sales Manager there.


 :lol: How much?? I've got accounts there too :lol:


----------



## chefkeith

One concern I have is that after about a 6 months, mold/mildew growth may creap underneath the silicon. I imagine algae can creap underneath the silicon too.

Another concern is that the cutouts in the front of the tank where the glass will be joined could be a weak spot. The cutouts might need to be reinforced somehow.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, we don't have to worry about it anymore, the melamine failed at 42 hours. I was up at 7:30 this morning and everything was fine, a friend stoped an hour or so ago and we were scrutinizing it. We found that the melamine coating was starting to blister. The blisters are small, but proof that melamine is not designed for constant submersion. Oh well, I guess my girls will have a nice big cabinet in there room! :lol: I suppose at this point I'm giving up on finding something "new and improved". I'm going back to the plywood and two part epoxy. I was thinking about using the melamine but now I'm not so sure about applying epoxy to it. What if it breaks down the melamine.... I guess now all I have to do is find out where I can find glass a little cheaper than $300 a piece.

Nothing ventured nothing gained! I guess deep down I had a feelong it wasn't going to work, but it was fun trying! It's just a bump in the road!


----------



## frank1rizzo

sorry to hear.


----------



## lomax

you are following the same road i went down :lol: we both have jobs that get slow in the winter too, i am mostly a house painter but do some remodeling now.

It is fun to try new ideas, as long as it does not get you down when they fail.

I have tried bondo resin, elasto seal, a liquid rubber i can not remember the name of, truck bed liner, and pond liner. After all that i went and did fiberglassing as i know how to do that as i have worked on boats before and that is proven to work.

my next tank will be built the same time my new home is and will be pored with the sab. I just have to figure out how to seal it!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm currently making a meterial list of things I can get at the home depot, I'm just going to get everything at once. I just made this decision firmly about five minutes ago when I got my lawyer bill :lol: I wasn't as bad as I thought! :lol: This tank will live... I guarantee it!!


----------



## frank1rizzo

A lawyer bill that was less than expected   

Be grateful your not in Los Angeles.


----------



## TheFishGuy

So, does anyone know where I can get glass in north east ohio?


----------



## Slash314

well atleast you found out that melamine wasn't going to work earlier than later


----------



## orcy

****, i am a little dissapointed at the melamine failing. i had faith. oh well, these things happen. well, good luck with the rest of it, now that you've got a line of credit, and slower than usuall work, i guess things may continue at a better pace now.

cant wait to see how it all works out


----------



## chefkeith

About a year ago, when I was planning a U-shaped 900g tank, the cheapest glass place I found by me (Detroit area) is Clinton Glass (586) 463-8679. They gave me a quote of $80.70 for a sheet of 72" x 24" x 1/2". Some places charged as much as $160 for the same piece of glass.

After pricing everything out, I estimated that the 900g built out of plywood/glass would of cost about $900.

Building the 900g U shaped tank completely out of Cell-Cast Acrylic would cost about $1250. Only $350 more. I was going to go the Acrylic route since it only cost a little more and that I had built 3 other acrylic tanks previosly.

This plan is still on my back-burner though. I first have to convert my garage into a fishhouse. This Winters natural gas bills have stalled the plan. Who would of though that gas heating would of gotten this expensive? If I lived in warmer weather, nothing would be stopping me from building my dream tanks.

reason for edit- to correct bad math.


----------



## slubyz

I was at Lowe's today and noticed they had sheets of 1/4" fiberglass in 4x8'. I would imagine you could find some larger. This would work great. Just line the tank with plywood and then glue the fiberglass sheets to the plywood. silicone the corners and you have a tank. Check it out.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's an awsome price for the glass, I got a price of $300 for piece 73" x 30" x 1/2". I can't believe glass went up that much in a year. They must have misquoted me????


----------



## chefkeith

You should be able to easily find glass for alot less than $300. A 72x24x24, 180g tank, uses 1/2" glass for the front and back. You can get a new 180g tank for about $400 and just use that glass. You can probably find a used tank with 1/2" glass for even cheaper.


----------



## chefkeith

I'll have to correct myself on the glass prices. I looked back at an old post of mine from last year-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=69021
It turns out that the $80 sheet of glass was only 3/8" thick.


----------



## mikmaze

I havent read through this whole thing but I used a great product a few years ago while building an outdoor fountain. Liquid neoprene . comes in a gallon can I think it had an additive to use, don't remember. I used it to seal up a precast structure that had seems at the joints and at the base. three years and not one call to fix a leak, this fountain is in NY state subject to bitter freesing cold inthe winter and blazing hea in the summer. You could give the inside of the tank 2 coats to ensure waterproof finish and it comes in black to disapear in the background of your tank.


----------



## Trammel

Couldn't you simply purchase the 1/8" or 1/4 inch pexiglass that home depot sales and line the inside of this tank you made?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Couldn't you simply purchase the 1/8" or 1/4 inch pexiglass that home depot sales and line the inside of this tank you made?


This was my original plan, but was talked out of it due to mending factors and seam breakage in the corners unless it was perfectly tight in the corner. Even if it was a way from the corner an 1/8 it would burst. That's why I've even up on unproven ways, but I'll probably investigate this liquid neoprene thing.


----------



## mikmaze

dang, the store I bought mine at has its website under construction, I was going to link you the item so you could look at it, if I find it elsewhere I will edit and link for you.


----------



## Toby_H

slubyz said:


> I was at Lowe's today and noticed they had sheets of 1/4" fiberglass in 4x8'. I would imagine you could find some larger. This would work great. Just line the tank with plywood and then glue the fiberglass sheets to the plywood. silicone the corners and you have a tank. Check it out.


I tried this on a 450 Gallon that never held water. Silicone wouldn't adhere to the fiberglass and the only thing that works well with it is fiberglass resin (available as a boat repair patch). The problem with this is the fiberglass resin is very brittle and any flex in the tank during filling (which is unavoidable) and the seal breaks.

FishGuy...
I think I sent you a link a guy in my local fish club posted about the tank he built. He used HardiPlank / HardiBacker board. Might be worth looking into...

Here's the article, I'm not sure if you have to join the forum to read it... if so sorry 
http://pvelasco.net/CAASBBS/viewtopic.p ... sc&start=0


----------



## orcy

that idea of the hardi-board is a winner in my book.

i'm definately gonna try and make a small outdoors tank/pond for the water lillies using this idea. perhaps 4x4x2.


----------



## bean

*** made large holding tanks with fiberglass using layers of resin soaked fiber matting on the seams. it worked for me.

this has turned into a great thread! i look foward to the finish! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You never cease to impress me nutcase, I'll definately investigate the hardi plank. We sided a house two years ago using all hardi plank products. Hitatchi sells a blade for it, but common blades seem to work just as well. I've got the day off so maybe my son and I will take a ride up to the depot and check it out. If I still line the tank with 3/4" sheeting it should be plenty strong enough, and if I still go with the initial plan of sealing the butt joints with silicone and glass... this might just be what I'm looking for.

By the way I finally did some calling around for glass... I found it for $205 a piece. My wife still tells me not to get excited... TOO LATE!!!!


----------



## Rich9521

We had a piece at Lowes that was sealed in water from Hardi tht was dated 2.5 yrs ago. Someone broke the little display and it was absolutly perfect after drying. The stuff is amazing but sadly only comes in 385 sheets in either 1/2 inch or 5/16. Sealing the joints atractivly might also be a challenge but if a background covers them up...


----------



## TheFishGuy

We used the same exact material for soffit on the house we sided a couple of years ago.... Hardi plank makes perfect sense, it's not super easy to work with, but I know it's water proof, plus sealing it with drylock is awsome. We're going on a scouting trip to finalize numbers for everything I'll need. When I return I'll share the damage... For now here's a couple of pics of theat house we did 


































This was a century home that we completely gutted and remodeled down to the studs, as a matter of fact the only original things left in the house were the studs and the floors. There were numerous additions, we even added a second floor. It was the only level floor in the house :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok folks... Grand total to get the tank up and running using the hardi sheets and drylok method including glass is $1151.34. That also includes the plumbing for the filter system. I'd still need to get the electrical ran and finish bulding the walls of the room, insulate, and line it with a moisture proof material. So rough guestimate to finish the room it's in I'd say another $1000.00 But none of that can really get done until I get the new breaker panel in and start re-doing the electrical in the whole house. We bought a fixer upper  I gave my wife the estimatew but have not received a reply from her.... She's to busy playing with her birthday gift....

















That's right folks, I walked in the door, handed her a lab puppy and all in one breath I said... "I love you honey, happy birthday, by the way it'd be about a grand to finish the big tank... What do ya think?" :lol: :lol: :lol: I know I stooped pretty low


----------



## orcy

i used a similar theory last time i brought a new canister. "look honey, i cleaned the kitchen and bathroom and toilet, by the way, i got a new filter for the fishtank too..."


----------



## Slash314

:lol: :lol: :lol: looks like were dealing with pros here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redzebra24

lol i like ur style


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, whatever works


----------



## dagamore

I for one have used that puppy trick befor, now i have 3 great dogs (two rotties, and a husky), but the wife has not complined about the fishtanks or the new gun safe, so its all good


----------



## Blackadder

Is there a UK equivalent to 'Hardi Sheet' and Drylock ? It'd be useful to know.....!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm not sure about a uk version, your best bet might be to go to a local lumber yard and explain to them what James hardi products are...


----------



## Gryph

My husband, unfortunately, has become immune to that tactic. When I tried it to get a new light strip for my tank, he gestured around us and said, "We have a house full of junk. It's eBay dot com, baby. Bet you can raise the money for it."

He did have a point, however. And now, we have far less junk, and I have a really nice light strip. (This tactic of his failed when he watched me pining over 125 gallon tanks at Valentine's day. :wink: )


----------



## Toby_H

TheFishGuy said:


> You never cease to impress me nutcase


I get that all the time...

...and good darn move with the puppy...


----------



## Slash314

You never cease to amaze me nutcase. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Nice :lol: I still feel I deserve a little more :lol: Seeing as I gave up model trains, a harley, a 1972 442 (hugger orange I might add) and a bunch of various remote controle toys :lol: Boys will be boys, but I decided it was time to concentrate on one hobby, I've always had fish, but this time around I'm gonna do it in style!


----------



## Slash314

huhhhh...you never cease to amaze me fishguy :roll: ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ricardo755

I've enjoyed following the progress but now have a question or three. I went to Home Depot today and saw two products. One is "Hardipanel" which comes in 4x8 sheets and looks like T11 ($22.80 per sheet for 3/8"). The other is "Hardibacker" and come in 3x5 sheets ($9.96 per sheet for 1/2"). Which are you using and how are you applying the Dry-Lock? Are you confident that the product and method you choose will stand up and really be water-tight? Are you then covering it with glass or plexi to protect it or are you allowing the water of the tank right up against the Dry-Lock sealed material? Thanks for clarifying as I am facing the same decision on a tank I'm starting.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually what I'll be using is a nother version of hardi panel. It's their 5/16" soffit material which comes in 4x8 or 4x10 sheets. It comes in a smooth or rough texture. I'll be getting the smooth 4x8 sheets. 1/2" plywood will be going against the studs for support of the concrete board. Then the concrete board will be glued via liquid nails to the plywood. Before it's installed I'm going to paint it with a minimum of three coats of drylok (latex)on the face and all edges. It states right on the can that if it's being used for sealing a fish pond to let it cure for a week. Since I'll have a box already (full support) I'm going to install the floor first. I'll liquid nails the first sheet into place then silicone the butt edge and install the next piece. I expect the silicone will ooze up at the joint so I'd wipe it clean. Next I'll install the back wall, siliconing the edge where it meets the floor and the butt seam of course. Remember this tank is 14 feet long so I'll have no choice but to have a butt seam. The front wall will be next following the same protocal. Then the side walls will go in. The next step for me would be to install the glass, after the glass is in place I'm going to go over the whole inside with another coat of drylok. Thank God they sell it in five gallon pails :lol: I'm going to let that cure for an entire week like they recomend, then silicone a piece of 6" wide glass over the two but seams. Then silicone will be ran into every inside corner, along the edges of the glass seams and along the edges of the fronth glass. I'm going to let it sit for 48 hours then start filling. Durring those 48 hours I'll keep myself busy by running some power, installing my new breaker box and doing the plumbing for the filter and for the filling of the tank. I plan on running dedicated water lines to this thing so I'll never have to mess with a hose. Also the bulheads will be ten inches from the surface so when a thirty percent water change is required all I'll have to do is turn the valve at the bottom of one of the bulkheads to drain water right into the floor drain. And no, the tank won't drain 30% in the case of a power outages. I'll post a picture of the scematic of the plumbing a little later. I've got to warn you though, it might be hard to read. I do drawings for plumbers to show how there drains are going to run. it's actually very easy after you've done one or two.... I'll post a little later

-Peace, TFG


----------



## illy-d

I'm excited about this - you're almost there!!!

I just came up with an idea: Why don't you let each person that has followed and contributed to this thread select 1 fish for you to add to your tank? - it's only fair as we already have an emotional investment in this project of yours!

I would like you to add 1 big dominant Green Terror male for me - 1 with a nice nuchal bump and briliant colours! (you can get him young and grow him out)

(IMO An adult male GT is the most stunning of the large SA cichlids - and Frontosa's are the most stunning large Africans!)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok here's a scematic of the plumbing...










Water will flow through the bulkheads (Shower drains) into 2" pipe. The water then takes an imediate turn up to a "T" fitting, which when set properly will justify the waters surface level. The first bucket set up on the left will have "T" where normally a "90" would be, this is for draining 30% of the water out effortlessly. There will be a valve on it so when I'm ready to do the water change all I've got to do is turn the valve and unplug the pump. From the "T" (which esentially acts as a "90") the water flows to a five gallon pail filled with pre filter media (Sponges). From there the water goes from through another bulkhead (shower drain) back into 2" pipe down to a sanitary 2" x 3" "T". So after the water goes through the buckets it goes into a 3" pipe taking it to the 75 gallon which will be filled to the rim with biological media. The 75 will be siting in a tub of some sorts (haven't decided what yet) so when the water overflows into the "tub" it'll get pumped back into the tank by a 5000 gallon an hour waterfall pump. I'm going to incorporate a spray bar, but the amount of water that's going to be pumped through might be to much. So somewhere in the spray bar I'm installing a "T" then after the "T" will be a "valve" <---- sorry, i was having fun with the quotes  Any way.... on top of the valve will be a secondary spray bar and the valve will control pressure in the firstondary spray bar... Yes, as you may have guessed I'm off work again today and bored out of my mind!!! I'd like to go get all the material for this but my wife is pregnant... again... and kind of emotional so I think it's wise to not bring up the monster tank 

This is basicly the same set up as my 185, but four times the size. Some of you may have seen the thread:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=104326

I love you honey  

(She reads this on occasion so I've got to cover my [email protected]# 

I'm excited about this - you're almost there!!!

I just came up with an idea: Why don't you let each person that has followed and contributed to this thread select 1 fish for you to add to your tank? - it's only fair as we already have an emotional investment in this project of yours!

I would like you to add 1 big dominant Green Terror male for me - 1 with a nice nuchal bump and briliant colours! (you can get him young and grow him out)

(IMO An adult male GT is the most stunning of the large SA cichlids - and Frontosa's are the most stunning large Africans!)

Interesting idea, and my wife couldn't agree more... So are you talking about something like this???
Again... click on the pic to enlarge....








That's buster... he's in the 75 with five young gt's one of which, as I saw when taking this picture, is his mate! They've got free swimming fry back there!! We've had buster for about two years and is one of my wifes favorites. So you see, since I need that 74 for the filter, buster's got to go somewhere!! Any one else have a suggestion??? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry, I don't know why the pics are so giant...


----------



## illy-d

Awesome looking fish! That is exactly what I had in mind!

About your drain set-up: I like the 30% water change idea and I also noticed you have a drain near the bottom in case you have to empty the tank - good thinking!

In theory couldn't you put bulk heads in graduated increments allowing you to drain water to any level?

I'm not suggesting that you do this, I am just thinking out loud as one day I plan on setting up a large Discus tank - from what I have read Discus often require large water changes so having a set-up that drains directly into a floor drain like yours would be ideal. For my future set-up I am just contemplating having bulkheads at 25%, 50%, 75% - in addition to the bottom drain... Is it feaseable?

Also, with this type of set-up (sumps in general I guess) do you have to be concerned with the return pump being too powerful for the overflows? i.e. Is it possible to have water returning to the tank at a greater rate than it is leaving? Thus creating a flood scenario? Beacuse in theory your entire system including the plumbing and sump will have a greater volume of water than your tank correct?


----------



## orcy

would you be better off running a drip tray through the bio tank rather than running the water straight in? then you could put a bulkhead in each corner of the 75 to drain the water to the sump pump.

otherwise it looks like its all ready to come together. cant wait to see how it looks as it gets put together.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm going to edit the pics...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, that's better, I'll reload the pics after I post...

As far as the 25%, 50%, and 75%. Sounds like a good idea to me, I don't think I'll have the room vertically to do that. I might think about it though, all though I rarely do a change more than 30%, and this tank will not be over stocked in the least bit. Now as far as a drip tray goes... Well this filter is modeled after a pond bio filter, I'll be encouraging the growth of the media by releasing the water from the bottom of the 75 so it rises through the media then spills over the edge. I've got the same thing going on in my 240 and it works awsome. When this method is used in ponds the lid of the tub is left off to encourage algae growth in the bio filter. I just use a grow light 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got the GREEN!!!!!!! The boss has given me the green light to get the materials to do the tank!!! Our anniversary is in august, so she said she'd get me the glass for our anniversary! She said she's going to set money aside a little at a time and I can contribute with side jobs. So basicly... anyone need work done? :lol: If work is slow this comming week again I'm going to get a lot done... Wheeeeeee Hooooo!!!!!!


----------



## iceblue

A little bit of honey goes a lot further than just saying "Honey".

Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Craiger7

Ummm.....wow! :thumb:


----------



## orcy

nice. cant wait to see the results. but does this mean that you have to wait till august for the Glass? thats gonna be a long wait if you have a couple of slow weeks and the tank is just sitting there, waiting for glass.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, I'm just a little excited :lol: To bad I've got a really busy week end ahead of me... It's my sons first B-day sunday so we're having a party. That means I've got to help clean. Well to me it means clean all the tanks, straighten up the fish room, and make the basement presentable :lol: I just gave the new puppy a bath and flea dipped em and put front line on him. I only saw three fleas durring the whole fleasco :lol: I hate fleas, so I went to war with em 

I'll go get the stuff monday no matter if I work or not, atleast it'll be here...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> nice. cant wait to see the results. but does this mean that you have to wait till august for the Glass? thats gonna be a long wait if you have a couple of slow weeks and the tank is just sitting there, waiting for glass. Smile


I don't see waiting till august, but summer is a very very busy time, so I'm probably not going to have much time to work on it any way. The plan is to be ready for only glass. This way on a week end, all I'll have to do is install the glass and silicone everything. And the next weekend, it's time to sit down with a six pack and start fillin'.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey all.... I'm committed now! Or is it I should be committed??? I got everything this afternoon, all I need now is time. It seems I'm going to be getting busy again. I'm not sure if I'm happy about that or not :lol: Total spent at the depot: $782.65 That brings the total to......
68.19 way back when
48.92 failed tank experiment

*$899.76*

All that's left to get is a small handfull of fittings they didn't have, the glass, the baseboard heater and the pumps. I've got a lot of work ahead of me untill I need the glass, and of course I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## Slash314

This forum has come back to life....I am sure that I speak for everyone when I say, welcome back FishGuy.


----------



## Fishthoughts

> make the plywood box, then cover it like you are making a shower. you use the cement board, and use the mesh tape at the seams with a good Portland cement mixed with some of those fiber additives. do a good scratch coat and let dry then do a few finish coats like you were doing stucco. last you paint it with a drylock waterproofing paint.


This may work... I built a shower in the basement out of this stuff and tiled the shower and so far no problems... That's a nice idea max!


----------



## Fishthoughts

Where's Orwell ohio? Im in cleveland, and *** got to see this thing!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> This may work... I built a shower in the basement out of this stuff and tiled the shower and so far no problems... That's a nice idea max!


The concrete board you guys are talking about is a little different than what I'm using. The material is hardi panel, used for soffit when siding a house with hardi plank. It is made out of concrete but it's only 5/16" thick. I'm not using the mesh tape and portland, I'm going to paint the edges and use silicone...



> Where's Orwell ohio? Im in cleveland, and I've got to see this thing!


I'm due east about an hour. Rt. 322 & Rt. 45 is orwell. Tour times are 6pm to 9pm est. Monday through Friday :lol: I'll save you some time since there isn't much to see at the moment but a big plywood box... Here's a few pics of the mornings events:

























I can't do any plumbing untill the hardi panel is installed. I've got to drill holes through both the plywood and hardi panel. The hardi panel isn't due in till next week sometime, when it comes in I've been informed I need to take the drylok back and get it tinted blue. Since my wife is the coolest person in the world I figured I'd let her choose the color  As nutcase says, I'm lucky to have a woman who gives me freedom. 

I had to get fuel cells for my nail gun this morning so the total is now:

*$917.81*


----------



## maciver

I recently helped my stepfather repair a leaking 900+ gallon tank in a clients home... This tank was built in a basement in Texas. The tank was 3 sided concrete on a modified slab. The bottom of the tank was 18 inches tall with a 2inch pvc pipe and fitting in the center cemented in and running out thru the floor for draining and water changes. His house was built on a slope so his basement on 3 sides is underground and 1 side partially. The tank had a plexi front piece reinforced with concrete pillers every 3 feet. This tank failed in the front due to his home settling causing the concrete to crack slightly. This tank was 6 years old... It could have been prevented if the man had used a different blend of concrete, the mix was too brittle, we ended up using a concrete sprayer for pools to shoot a 1/2 inch layer of pool concrete on it and for the last 3 months it has been cured and seems alot better now. We textured the back wall some with left over mix for an additional charge making some tunnels and caves too. The client liked the setup so much he is currantly planning an inground tank too. He is looking into excavating a pool sized area from the side of the hill between his house and hill allowing him to add a door to the basement to an enclosed walkway, he wants to walk out his basement door to a large seaworld style viewing area. He has 18 tanks as of now, including one with a very large tame catfish.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Awsome, My house is 87 years old, I'm pretty sure it's done all the settling it'll do :lol: That center brace that goes to the ceiling will be removed since the floors like to move a lot, I don't want anything in this thing moving!! Of course there will be braces going from the front to back, but those can't go in till last....


----------



## TheFishGuy

So let me tell you about my interesting day.... First I had to go clean my mothers house because it's on the market and I'm currently working on it... Then, the day takes a turn for the worse, it starts to rain :x So as I'm cleaning up to leave my exceptionally super cool wife calls to tell me the hardi board is in... I put her on hold and did the happy dance... You know the one, we've all done it at some point or another. The reason I was so happy is because all I was going to do the rest of the day was play video games... One problem though, I was 10 minutes from the depot and 30 minutes from home. I wanted to get that five gallon pail of drylok tinted blue. Then it came to me as if my wife was telling me.... Why don't I just buy another five gallons, tint that, then the next time I know I'm going to the depot I'll return the other one... Brilliant! So I get to the depot and go straight to the drylok, take it to the paint counter and tell them to make it blue. I turned to lean on the counter and saw the customer service counter right across the main isle. I told the yahoo at the paint counter To hold his pants on and I'd be right back. I went to customer service and arranged the pick up at the pro desk. The girl at customer service wanted me, so she called down to the pro desk and had them get it ready for me.... :lol: Oh, maybe that was a dream..... Any way, Adult a.d.d. took over for a moment... Ok so now I'm on my way home and it's raining, I'm bumbed because I really need to cut this stuff out side because it's very dusty. Just as I was thinking that a ray of sunshine burst through the clouds and I heard a booming voice...  Oh wait, that was my stereo, I was jammin because I was in a good mood....

To make a long story short :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I got home and got all the pieces cut to line the tank and realized I had some nice scrap pieces left.... Hmmmmnnnnn..... What should I do with those :lol: :lol: I think we all know the answer to that! I've got two pieces 24" by 69" (cut outs for the glass) and five rips 17 1/2" by 8'. I think I know where my sump tank is coming from.... OOHHH YEAH!!! Since the 75 is going to be filled to the rim with bio media, then the water's going to spill over the edges.... It's now going to spill over the edges into a tank that's 24" from front to back, 69" from left to right, and 17 1/2" from top to bottom. The 17 1/2" rips were the scrap from the wall pieces.... Trust me folks, there will be no scap, I'll be makin' tanks silly!!!!!! I'm going to start painting the pieces after I eat dinner.... I'll post later too... Another reason why I'm so excited is because building the filter system is going to be a lot of fun.... Here's a pic of all th scrap... How many tanks you think I'll get out of it? 









I had a good day  Hopefully I'll have a good evening and get a first coat on everything!!

Peace-TFG


----------



## TheFishGuy

First coat is on!! It's like painting with peanut butter mixed with sand :lol:

I like it  I've got plenty of it too


----------



## orcy

starting to look nice. a couple more days and it will be starting to look like a real fishtank 

can you take a photo of the paint. i need to know what i'm looking for when i walk around the hardware store

cheers


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sure....










It's also sold in one gallon cans. It's white, but you can have it tinted to grey beige or blue. I believe one gallon covers 200 square feet. So 100 square feet doing two coats which is what the directions say. I'm doing four coats, two before instalation and two after. The reason for that is to fill any gaps with it, and to coat the edges when I drill through. It's supposedly made out of portland or hydrolic cement. It expands as it dries. On the container it says to let it cure for one week if using in a fish pond. I think this thing could be constituted as a pond :lol: If you can't find it in your beautiful country, let me know and I'll get it for you and help set up shipping. It costs $90 for a five gallon pail or $20 a gallon. Let me know, I'd be glad to help you out!


----------



## dogofwar

This looks like it's really coming together.

Is the plan to cement the sheets of waterproofer hardiboard to the inside of the wood frame and then silicone the seams?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Not cement, but liquid nails. I'm going to start with the floor pieces silicone at the but seam then chock them down. I'll do the back next, siliconing at the bottom seam to the floor of the tank and also at the but seam. The eccess silicone is going to get wiped off, and when the glass comes everything will get siliconed at once. Then the front two pieces will be installed in the same fashon. The sides will be cut and go in last due to the fact that I'm not sure exactly what they're going to be yet because of the liquid nails. It's going to be slow going installing these pieces because I'm using liquid nails they've got to be chocked in place. So four days, bottom, back, front, sides in that order.... yee haa... I've got time though, I haven't convinced my wife of the rush order on glass yet :lol:


----------



## PICJIM

Hey man lookin' good. I've been working 14 hour days every day for a while so I havent ben able to look at the progress. Again, it looks really nice. I may have to try som of your shmoozing tactics on my wife. lol! Anyways, I can't wait to see the direction this thing takes.
Good luck!
Jim


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, I'll get a second coat on this morning, and I think I've decided to do a third coat before instalation. The less I've got to crawl around in there the better.


----------



## 20 20

I might have missed this, but do you know for sure that silicon will adhere to Drylok? I read other DIY threads where people tried other materials, only to have the silicon fail after putting it all together. Just wondering...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, the GE silicone I works very well... Accoeding to the guy that runs the paint department I souldn't even need silicone at any of the joints. I'm still going to use use it though... I got the second coat on and so far all I've used is a gallon. Which means I'll have plenty of drylok for making smaller tanks.

Since there's going to be a lot of down time on the project I'm going to make some small tanks out of the scrap. Should I start another thread for those or just keep entertaining you all on this one? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, Whilst I'm waiting to do another coat I decided to do some experimenting with my prefilter idea... So here it is...
When I went to the depot one time I saw these little wire mesh trash cans. I picked one up and thought it would be usefull for something but wasn't sure just what.... Then I put it in a bucket.... Ohh Yeah, it fit perfect, only the rim of the trash can touches and it sets right on top, it's like it was made for it! So my idea was to line the trash can with some foam packaging from some cabinet doors and it'd make a perfect prefilter. First I had to make sure the shower drain was going to work, so I cut the hole in the bottom, installed the shower drain plugged it with a cap and filled the bucket. No leaks!!

I used an empty 30 tall to test everything:

















Here's the trash can:

















I put a powerhead in the tank and ran some water through... works nice, but there's going to be a lot more flow than this little powerhead, but it seems as if using 2" pipe was a good idea, as it'll be able to handle a lot more volume. When I took the cap off the 2" pipe after I filled the bucket it drained in about 4 seconds :lol: 

















Next it was time to cut the foam to fit, I laid the foam on the floor and rolled the can on it and traced the top and bottom and cut out the shape, I cut this one a little short but it still works and it gave me a pattern to work off of...

















I rolled it up, then unrolled it in the trash can, it worked nicely...

















The water test went better than I expected, I added another powerhead for more water flow, it think this is going to work just fine...

























Here's a few shots of just the trash can out of the bucket, it still has the foam in it...

























Ok, back to painting....


----------



## 20 20

Glad the silicon of glass to Drylok is OK, just trying to think of any little issues before they get to be big issues for you. 

Oh, and you're having lots more fun than I am this fine Saturday. 70 and sunny outside, and I'm inside tearing my washing machine apart. It started to leak a little while running. So, I spent 3 hours pulling it apart, couldn't find anything wrong with it, no hoses leaking, etc, so, after all that, I need to buy a new one anyway.

Rather be building a fish tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> just trying to think of any little issues before they get to be big issues for you.


I do appreciate it, if anyone else can think of anything that maybe I haven't then please chime in!!

It is pretty nice out isn't it.... I want to start glueing some of this stuff in... I'm slightly excited, but I think I'll wait till tomorrow, I've got a lot to do this afternoon.

The third coat is on and I put it on very thick. Seeing as it won't be touching water for a while I figured why not. The first two coats got their final roll from the roller vertically. This last coat I applied vertically then finished horizontally. I still have over half a bucket left!! Can't wait to build some more holding tanks. There won't be any glass in them, just a box for water and cichlids. Like nutcases indor pond...


----------



## spaznout0329

No, its not nice out! Its storming here!!!!!

Sounds like you're comming along w/ that thing! How much longer do you anticipate before its finished? It seems like it hasn't taken you very long so far


----------



## TheFishGuy

The glass and the pumps will be the only thing holding me back due to money. The only reason I got away with all this stuff is because the home depot card has 0 payments for 6 months when you spend over $300. I'm currenty working on the next list...

Heater
panel box
wire
breakers
maybe drywall??
a door to get into the tank room
door knob
lights
probably more fittings
plexiglass to line the bottom
anything else you can think of??


----------



## Bad-Daddio

> anything else you can think of??


well, you seem to be well on top of the materials list...
how about bleachers and a concession stand to accommodate all of us who would like to come check this thing out when it's done?

or, considering the logistics of having us all over, how about a webcam set up so we can tune in 24/7?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd be happy to throw a bash when it's finished, to bad only two people would show up :lol:

Man that last coat I put on is till wet :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

Is your goal to turn your house into the Orwell, OH Aquarium? If so, I think you're well on your way!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Why not, I've got more fish than the cleveland aquarium... Oh wait there isn't one :-?


----------



## spaznout0329

Well if there isn't a Cleveland aquarium, doesn't that mean that you have more fish than them? Is there a Columbus or Cincinnati Aquarium?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Dunno?


----------



## spaznout0329

No there's not on in Cincy cuz Newport is right across the river in KY. I'm a moron.....

Anyway, good job on the monster tank!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, hopefully in the next few days I'll have the lining in and we'll have some final gallonage numbers.... Paint is still wet....


----------



## Slash314

I have a small and big question...first off, have you ever been to that zoo that has three different rain forests where the animals co-exists??? The fish tank there is awesome, it has pacu, turtles, some kind of crocadilian, and other fish all rolled into one tank. I am going to go there  . Second I am curious (and I am sure others are too) what is the setup going to be like??? Sand, gravel, driftwood, etc.??? The tank is looking good Fishguy.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I have a small and big question...first off, have you ever been to that zoo that has three different rain forests where the animals co-exists??? The fish tank there is awesome, it has pacu, turtles, some kind of crocadilian, and other fish all rolled into one tank. I am going to go there Grin


If you are refering to the rainforest at the cleveland zoo, then yes, I was actually invited to unveiling many years ago. the funny thing is at the time I had a better more impressive collection of reptiles. They didn't have the crok yet.... And I definately had more fish :lol: We have a membership to the zoo, which includes the pittsburgh zoo and aquarium....



> Second I am curious (and I am sure others are too) what is the setup going to be like??? Sand, gravel, driftwood, etc.??? The tank is looking good Fishguy.


Substrate will be sand, decore will be large boulders with a few hiding spots for smaller fish in the center and on each end. A couple of large fake plants and that's it. This tank is for swim space.... Ligthing will be dimmable...


----------



## waveform

Slash314 said:


> I have a small and big question...first off, have you ever been to that zoo that has three different rain forests where the animals co-exists??? The fish tank there is awesome, it has pacu, turtles, some kind of crocadilian, and other fish all rolled into one tank. I am going to go there  . Second I am curious (and I am sure others are too) what is the setup going to be like??? Sand, gravel, driftwood, etc.??? The tank is looking good Fishguy.


The central park zoo in new york city has a really nice aviary with some impressive piranhas and crocs, birds, turtles, etc all in the same place.


----------



## orcy

starting to look goo mate. finally convinced the missus that i need to build an outdoor pond for water lilys and gold fish. think i'm gonna use the method of cement sheet on a frame. went looking for drylok today, but apparently it doesn't exist in Australia, but i did find some other stuff that you mix directly with cement that will make a paintable, completely watertight pond. and its potable water safe. I think 36widex48longx42deep should make a decent outside pond and water feature.

but this is about your tank, and its starting too make me think you will be finished in no time. cant wait to see how it all turns out.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, I'm glad you found something, shipping prbably would have been out of hand :lol:

Why not go bigger? It's outside, go 8'x4'x4' with a nice stream comming down to it with a small water fall...

This is what I based my bio-filter on.... 
http://www.skippysstuff.com/biofiltr.htm

It's for a pond, thought you might like to see it for your back yard project...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey just a couple more "views" and we'll pass the silicone sticky :lol: :lol:

Thanks for all the support all!!

Especially you honey


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Especially you honey


Oh, you're goood, REAL goood! :lol:


----------



## Slash314

Just to let you guys know (speaking of Pittsburgh zoo) I plan on going to Penn state beaver for two years for zoology, and am going to attempt to get a job at the Pittsburgh zoo for practice. Then I plan to go to Penn state maine to get my PHD and do my own research or be a proffesor.  I plan on obviously researching fish. I want to do research on the south american waters, since not much more is known about them. You guys might here about a fish called the Elias. :lol: I plan on staying on this site forever so If this happens you guys will be hearing about it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I had similar dreams when in high school, I wonder what happened...



> Oh, you're goood, REAL goood! Laugh Out Loud


Learn from me young grass hopper and to will have all you desire :lol:


----------



## illy-d

I have a concern/suggestion about your bucket pre-filter.

1) The trash can is only supported by the rim correct? If the foam media starts to get just a little bit clogged it could in theory slow the water flow enough to start filling the trash can with water. This additional weight could cause the trash can to slip into the bucket.

How about supporting the trash can from beneath with a cross section or length of PVC pipe?

Also, I gotta say that having the foam pre-filter contained in this trash can is going to make it a lot easier to clean than your other set-up (which is still pretty brilliant). Simply stop the water flow to that pre-filter, remove the trash can and media from the 5 gallon pail, rinse, and return!

Are you going to retro fit this new pre-filter to your other set-up?


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's an interesting concern. What I'll do is put a bag inside the trash can and fill it with water. I really think it should hold with out a problem though. The rim of the trash can sits on top of the bucket rim... If the foam is slowly getting clogged it's got a lot more surface to clog befor it would fill. Also I'm going to be back there every day to check on everything. And If I go on vacation for a week I don't see it clogging in that short amount of time, especially since no one will be feeding the fish... I'll test it though to see if it can hoold the weight.

I don't think I'll be changing the other one over, It seems to do the job, this new one is designed for a lot more volume and doesn't have charcoal in it. I haven't decided if I'm going to do charcoal in this new set up....


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> I had similar dreams when in high school, I wonder what happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're goood, REAL goood! Laugh Out Loud
> 
> 
> 
> Learn from me young grass hopper and to will have all you desire :lol:
Click to expand...

'Young' grasshopper? Don't think so, bet I've got a few years on ya. My wife hasn't fallen for that type of 'line' for years. :lol: Don't worry, yours will learn, too. When she does, you'll need an education into the next phase of life. At that point, YOU, young grasshopper, can come and learn from ME! 

_But at that point you'll still have bigger tanks than me..._


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ah, my wife already knows I'm full of poo poo and it never works really. All I've got to say is man did I do good the second time around :lol: BTW, I'm 31 but feel like I'm 81 :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, I've still got that melamine tank... Should I try using the drylok on it??? What do you guys think?


----------



## orcy

if you've got extra it cant hurt, can it?

i spose it depends how badly it failed, but i reckon its worth a go.


----------



## redzebra24

try it, try it :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

What happened was the melamine started to blister. So I figure if the water isn't touching it then....... I'll still give it a month :lol: :lol: Just to piss you guys off :lol:


----------



## Craiger7

Aw....come on, man. You know you want to! It's just a little tank. We'll let you know if you're starting to get out of control.....honest! :wink:

Is that enough peer pressure? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:

You want to hear something funny, at the moment I've got 15 tanks set up totaling 895 gallons. I just finished doing 30% water changes across the board. It took me an hour and forty five minutes... Durring all that I realized that I'll be doubling that... My wife's right, I am nuts :lol: Atleast water changes will be effortless in the monster tank... Turn one valve, let it drain 30% out. Come back and turn another valve and start fillin'


----------



## Matt B.

wow this looks great so far...cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## fishpimpette

What is with that 10g tank in every pic?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

I think its for a reference, so we can see kind of picutre how HUGE that tank really is! But I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Craiger7

Nope....you're right. :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Initially it was in there to compare size since just about everyone knows how big a ten gallon is. Now I make it a point to try and get it in every shot.... I'm good like that....


----------



## dr. greenthumb

lookin good,i am makeing a similar setup for my 110G but on a lot smaller scale,don't know if this was already asked but what are you puttin in it,dolphins :lol:


----------



## fishpimpette

Maybe its just me...but I dont need to see the 10g I can see how big you diy is!! :lol:  :lol: :lol: 
BTW- your son looks just like you! 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

> what are you puttin in it,dolphins Laugh Out Loud


So far the list goes something like this...

Tiger shovelnose catfish









Everyone in this pic:









these guys

















This guy and his wife









And all these when they grow up :lol: Most of which will get eaten by the catfish.... 










Sorry, I like pictures, so I tend to post alot of them...



> Maybe its just me...but I dont need to see the 10g I can see how big you diy is!! Laugh Out Loud Laugh Out Loud Laugh Out Loud


You'd better get used to seein it :lol: Cuz it'll be there the whole way through :lol:



> BTW- your son looks just like you! Cool


Thanks, I've got good genes :lol: :lol:


----------



## orcy

such a waste of a great space with american fish. definately would be awesome for a huge colony of frontosa. :lol:

no really, i'm sure it will be great for what your putting in it....


----------



## PICJIM

Definitely try the dry lock on the melamine. What have you got to lose. It'll keep you busy until the glass arrives.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> It'll keep you busy until the glass arrives.


That and all the other tanks I'm going to make out of the scrap. As if the 15 tanks set up now arn't enough :lol: I'm going to end up using all the silicone I got for the big tank :lol:



> such a waste of a great space with american fish. definately would be awesome for a huge colony of frontosa. Laugh Out Loud


Never fear, since most of the fish that are going in there are coming from the 240, the rest that are left will get dispersed and the 240 will have a colony of fronts in it  (along with my other africans :lol: )

I've only been keeping africans since last april, they were the reason I joined the forum, because I didn't know squat about them :lol: I bought 25 off the net and went and got a pair of fronts, calvus, venustus, and one other guy, a red zebra ob?? Any way, at the time I just did what I always did when I got american cichlids, I bought pairs. So yes, instead of doing research first I came here looking for answers after the fact (typical) If I would have done my research I would have bought a colony and not a pair. Now that I'm attached to the two little buggers I'm going to have to buy older more expensive fronts to complete the colony :lol:

Poop occures.... every day...

Sorry I haven't done much on the tank... I'm busy making money!!!


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> I just finished doing 30% water changes across the board. It took me an hour and forty five minutes...


Can you explain the process you go through to complete that many water changes in that little time? Sounds like you've got your tanks 'pre-plumbed' for water changes? How about gravel/sand vacuming, do you do that? Just looking for tips to make my process quicker. If I extrapolated your number of tanks and time to complete the water change, I should complete all of mine in about 5 minutes!!! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well let's see the process goes something like this...

First I hook up the 100 foot garden hose with the spray nozzle and rustle up the sand. This gets all the poop to the surface. You need to use a good quality nozzle or water drips everywhere. I also keep a full size towell over my shoulder for any mis haps and for when I pull my arm out of the tanks. The 100 hose is hooked up to the slop sink in the fish room.

By the time I'm done rustling up the last tank of 15, the first has settled. I start vacuuming the tanks up stairs due to the siphon factor. That's just a 27 gallon hex in my boys room and a ten gallon (painted pink, with pink gravel and pink convicts) in the girls room. Then I move to the two fifty fives in the living room, everything else is in the fish room, which makes it very easy. Every time I do changes I whine because theirs tanks all over the place :lol:

So I drain the 27 and the 10 up stairs, then the two 55's, then the 240 and everything else in the fish room 185, 55, 75, 40, 2-15's, 3 20's and a ten I think... Those are easy, the small tanks are sparsly decorated and and it only takes a minute because I've got floor drains in the fish room, two of them, so after vacuuming the poop in the three bigger tanks, the 240, 185 and 75, I just prop the hose in such a manner that the suction stops at around 30%. I've got small marks on every tank marking 30% so it takes the thinking out of it :lol: Then it's just filling. I start with the small tanks first, this way when the hot water runs out it really doesn't affect the over all temperature of the two big tanks. I change on average 268.5 gallons of water every sunday. When this big tank is done I'm going to be doubling that :lol: I guess I'll do 30% changes in the monster durring the week. :lol: But that will be automatic more or less, with a valve and drain set at 30%, and an overhead high pressure valve for filling, I'll be able to put away a six pack while doing a water change :lol:

I'll be here all night folks :lol: Seriously, I'm trying to stay up as late as possible, we're doing work in an office building and can't be there durring the day, So we're working from 5pm till whenever... Yee Haa!!!


----------



## OceanDevil

Gotta love the OT! hehe

Good luck on your build.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah except for the no energy factor!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, where's lomax been? I haven't heard any insight from him on this whole drylok thing, or is it you're waiting to see it fail? :lol: I want to know what you think...


----------



## orcy

well, he'll be waiting for a long time for it to fail. i have complete and utter faith in this product and its ability to hold water in the tank.

now, your dodgy carpentry skills, thats another matter...... :lol:


----------



## chefkeith

I've been thinking about getting one of those tankless water heaters to solve my running out of hot water problem.


----------



## lomax

I am around, i am closing on my house in the next two weeks so i have been boxing up my whole life and giving it to UPS to ship across country :lol:

The drylock thing is not new it has a long track record with both pond makers and aquaculture. not as sure about the hardy plank, but all the capenters that work with it love it. my only consern is how long the drylock lasts, i thought it had to be recoated after 5 years? my problem would be making a fixed background, with a huge tank and a fiberglass background glued to the walls i would never be able to reseal it. I think when i do the 1200 gallon in my new house i will price it out with 8 inch thick hydo cement, going to cost a few hundred more but if it can be used for barges then it should be fine for a 4 foot deep tank.

Looks like this post is getting as many veiws as my big tank posts  better take lots of pics to keep everyone happy :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> now, your dodgy carpentry skills, thats another matter...... Laugh Out Loud


Doo, that hurts. After all I've done for you.... :lol:



> I've been thinking about getting one of those tankless water heaters to solve my running out of hot water problem.


My plumber says they're not all they're cracked up to be. He said for the money he'd get a larger capacity water heater. I trust him, he's a great plumber, and my cousin... I know how to do plumbing, but he gets more done by accident then I would all day :lol:



> I am around, i am closing on my house in the next two weeks so i have been boxing up my whole life and giving it to UPS to ship across country Laugh Out Loud


Ahh moving, the most stressful time in a persons life. I feel for you man, I really do!

As far as the drylok every five year thing goes.... I guess I should be happy I'm putting a floor drain in the tank :lol: I plan on siliconing the joints though, do you think that'll be a problem five years from now? As it stands there's three coats of drylok on the panels and I plan on doing another coat after they're installed.. Which by the way I'm going to try and get a few pieces in today... I'll take some pictures... I was afraid I was taking too many as it was :lol:

Where are you moving to? I see your in NYC now...


----------



## lomax

the five year thing is for basement walls that have water pressure behind it.

using it on a tank is very diffrent as the water is pushing the other way and that was for cement coating. i have no idea how drylock will bond to hardyplank. it should be longer then 5 years as that is the shortest time period and under the worst conditons. i just plan on always having bad luck, that is why i over build so much.

I am moving from center moriches Long Island all the way to Houston Texas  I get to move in with my sister till i build on my land there.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Put yourself a pond in and stock it with you know what!!! That'd be awsome!

I want to move to fl and go fishing in the everglages... Catch my self some RD's, mayans, convicts, oscars, salvini, jd's, and I'm sure the occasional flowerhorn...


----------



## lomax

I am planing a 18 by 26 atrim in the middle of the house that will have a hot tub and a cichlid pond. in the family room the 12ft by 4ft by 4ft tank will sit between that room and the garage. i will have a small room next to it for a sink and the filters ect. I still do not know if i will put a skylite over the tank or just a light tube, i think controling the light from the tube mybe easier.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Natural light from the light tube would be awsome, but velux sells a skylight kit that has power blinds in it... you can also get one with a rain sensor so it'd close when the first drop hits. We installed a bunch of those in a house, really cool....


----------



## lomax

the light tube has the same thing, it has a blinds system so you can just turn a nob and it will dim. i like the tubes over the skylight as it will have to go through a attic space, but the roof that the tank is under faces the road.

I will have to see how the plans work with the location and see how the sun angle works also as light tubes only work well if they face south.

I have learned that the real cost of a big tank is its running expence, if planed poorly can be huge.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think I've planned my tank to run pretty efficiently, insulaing the room it's in using an electric base board heater to heat the room to 80, and two water fall pumps that are about 150 watts.... Lights will be dimmable and will be set pretty low...


----------



## lomax

it is the pumps that kill most people, i see waste water pumps like you get from homedepot used on ponds all the time. some are 360 watts at 4 AMPS!

I use sequence pumps as you get the most flow for the watt, but you have to pay upfront to save later. i have spent around 300$ for my main pump but it does 3600gpm for 150 watts at one amp. the mag pumps are not to bad but the bigger ones burn power fast also.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I really like the bekett water fall pumps, I've got one that's only 100 watts running on my 240. I works well, so I thought I'd go one step up but get two...

What's this pump you're talking about? I mean what's the brand name, or if you've got a link? 3600 gallons per minute... That's huge!


----------



## maciver

Quote:	
I've been thinking about getting one of those tankless water heaters to solve my running out of hot water problem.

My plumber says they're not all they're cracked up to be. He said for the money he'd get a larger capacity water heater. I trust him, he's a great plumber, and my cousin... I know how to do plumbing, but he gets more done by accident then I would all day

I have both... I bought my house 2 years ago and wasnt happy with the water heater and noticed a "tank less" instant hot water heater on clearance at Lowes, I ended up running both as the tankless wouldnt get a REALLY HOT flow, so I placed it in front of my regular water heater that got my water to steam levels and now I can run steaming hot water for hours... I used to require near boiling heat to remove tar from my tools as I was a lineman for a utilities company. Now I steam clean my 3 tanks with the use of a hoseline boiler attached to my waterheater and hose. CAUTION IT CAN REMOVE SILICONE IF U ARE NOT ATTENTIVE... (read I ruined the silicone seal on on side of a 200 gallon tank...)


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's a good idea with the in-line heater, Never thought of using both....


----------



## dogofwar

I have the same problem with running out of hot water (during water changes). Does the tankless work well enough for delivering 80-ish degree water?


----------



## lomax

the pumps are these

http://www.azponds.com/new%20sequence.htm

I have 2 Cimarrons for low head pressure and a 4300SEQ20 for a big pond waterfall that is 6 foot high it steps down through 3 small pools and into the main pond and still pushs through a waterfall bio filter. These are the very best pumps for low wattage and high flow rate, you just need to match the pump to its correct head pressure. I would use a Cimarron for a sump return but not to run a UGJ system. Sequence pumps are made to handle the rate max head pressure the best, put a cimmarron on a UGJ system and the flow rate would drop off fast and the wattage go up till it is using far more watts then the 4300sq20 doing the same job. the 4300SEQ20 would waste power with low pressure as the pump spins to fast.


----------



## maciver

yea the made it about 90 for 20ish minutes then cooled to about warm bath water


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: 90 is cool bath water :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for the info and the site, they're the cheapest on the net for those pumps, and since I'm making the sump tank it won't be any big deal to drill it for the return lines. I was planning on using one pump to run the ugj, and another to run the "rain storm" which do you suggest for which?

The water would have to climb about 5', and I was going to use 1" for the return lines...

Thanks again for al your help lomax, problem now is I went from having all the time in the world to working every day, I've got work today, and tomorrow... I'm tired from working from 5pm to 4 am the last three days...


----------



## j mack

I thought the Sealife centre near Paris looked big lol. Thats an incredable project. Scuba gear needed to clean it Cant wait too see it, I havent read all the threads yet so you might have answered this next question. What are you going to stock it with? Some off the larger chiclids. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, and a very large tiger shovelnose catfish... Some day when I've got time again and I'm not so stinkin tired I might get something done on it!! I've got to work Sunday too and the up coming week looks packed... Good money I guess, but usually the fit doesn't hit the shan till mid april!


----------



## Toby_H

lol, that's the exact reason I haven't been on here lately... but still keeping up...

So when you finish the pond you won't even need that little 240 will ya? how much do ya want for it?


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Actually, the africans are going in it, and the small americans will go in the 185, but not untill the oscars get a chance to spawn in there! But, I'm prbably going to phase out all the other tanks, the small ones that is. You never know with me though, I might keep breeding and raising fry from all the cichlids... :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Dont forget our deal 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

I won't forget your version of blackmale :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

TheFishGuy said:


> Yee Haa!!!


Are you making fun of me?


----------



## TheFishGuy

No.... I'd never :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

RIIIIGHT..........I believe you.......


----------



## imusuallyuseless

He's not really making fun of you. He's making fun of my little scheme :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

If useless ever get's the proper confines for an oscar then he'll get one of my fry.... I've got about 1000 jd's, want one of those?? :lol:

Now, as far as the tank goes I'm hoping I'll get my second wind sometime this week, I've got to get some things done first. That's the worst thing about being an adult... Priorities :x


----------



## imusuallyuseless

how about 10 O fry??? Thanks for the offer but for now i'll stick w/the Os  And im hoping my tank will be ready before you get yours done :lol: :lol: :lol: (not bloody likely) but i have actually made a 44G in the meantime 2'x2'x18"h that i'll be filling up saturday morning (hopefully it'll hold water) :wink: i think they would be cool in there for a bit. Still better than http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=102523&highlight= i think we might need to start posting on it again because other than this one its my favorite thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW thats a super subtle signature change


----------



## TheFishGuy

You like that...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Kind of makes me sad


----------



## illy-d

Uhhhh, Let's get back on track here - all these distractions are keeping TheFishGuy from finishing his tank :lol:

I'm living vicariously on this one and I am an impatient person... So, Chop, Chop!!!


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> I'm living vicariously on this one and I am an impatient person


 Sorry about that, i kind of know how you feel about seeing this through, but im not as impatient as some of you because i've got my own diy tank going on to help satisfy my needs when im away from this thead. Thruthfully im suprised no one spoke up sooner :lol: .


----------



## illy-d

Lucky you - I am currently "In Between" projects right now and I am in need of something to scratch my creative itch as it were...

I am hoping to have a new Stand/Canopy, and possibly All Glass Tank project underway in the next 6 months or so...

But until then this thread is all I got!

PS: Are you posting updates on your project???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, Ok, listen, here's the deal... This coming weekend I'll be getting a lot done, I've got a lot of catch up work to do. Then I promise, I'll get something done.... No pressure.... Geeze you guys are slave drivers! Now I just want to get it done to make you all happy.... Who cares that all my fish are growing and I need the room!! Altough in order to make more room I'll be making some holding tanks with the scrap liner and I'll definately coat the melamine tank... I'll post all that progress too to keep you all happy 

You can only please some of the people some of the time, not all the people all the time!!

Maybe I'll do something tonite and not post what I've done just to make you mad :lol: J/K


----------



## Toby_H

TheFishGuy said:


> Who cares that all my fish are growing and I need the room!!


You should really... Buy the tank... Then the fish...


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was waiting for that from someone :lol:

Should have known it'd be you...

My wife said it too...

Seems you two think alike :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

nc's always reminding me why i like him :lol: 


> PS: Are you posting updates on your project???


TheFishGuy or me???
PS i know its his thread :!:


----------



## illy-d

You I mean - do you have a thread going?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm sure he doesn't, he's usually useless :lol:

I'll post pictures of progress friday nite....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> I'm sure he doesn't, he's usually useless


No i dont have a thread going and although TheFishGuy's [email protected]$$ remark is fairly accurate, thats not the real reason i dont have a thread going. I simply dont have as much confidence in my diy prospects as Mr. Ohio has in his projects. I'm currently working on a 2'x2'x18"h 44G & 4'x2'x18"h 90G i'll send you a pm when i get pics.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol: Do I get pm's toooo?????


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Only if you eat your vegetables, little boy :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS I'll send pics by lunch time tommorow(mtn. time) should be nice and drunk by then :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Point to your head while saying the letters of the abbreviation for mountain out loud :lol:


----------



## lomax

i am giving you 6 months to finish, then you better be done as i will be starting my new big tank and will need to ask lots of questions on how the drylock works  I finally have a closing date for my house so it looks like my non fish keeping days are coming to an end :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Not quite mt...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Not quite mt...


 :lol: That's awsome!!


> i am giving you 6 months to finish, then you better be done as i will be starting my new big tank and will need to ask lots of questions on how the drylock works Grin I finally have a closing date for my house so it looks like my non fish keeping days are coming to an end Laugh Out Loud


Congrats on the closing date... I know what you're going through and it's not a fun process!!

Ok, what you've all been waiting for... Progress!!

I got the floor and the back wall in this evening!! And of course I took plenty of pictures..... For give me if I misspell just about every word... There wasn't a whole lot of ventilation in the basement and it's too cold to have things open... So after breathing in liquid nails and silicone I decided to run up to the local store and get a six pack and really make it worth it :lol:

Ok, here we go... The first piece went in with out a problem, it just laid there :lol: The second piece on the other hand was a 1/4" too long and a 1/4" to wide. So I had to trash another blade to cut it. Bettter to be too big than too small!! At the joint I laid a large bead of silicone and squished the other bottom piece into it. I wanted to put weight on at the joint but two five gallon pails of water wasn't heavy enough. Soooo I used the trusty ten gallon tank for more weight... It worked good.

Here's the first piece;









The heavy bead of silicone;









The second piece in with the buckets of water for weight;









After the two pieces went together I troweled the excess silicone flat so when the extra joining piece goes in I vcan start with a flat surface;









Here's a shot from far far far away;









This is a shot of the liquid nails on the back wall;









Here's a close up of the hidden message;









Here's the worlds hardest piece to get in, I had to FISH it into place, and it wasn't easy. It had to be propped into place until the liquid nails dries. I also laid a bead of silicone down on the bottom edge. After the piece was set in place I trowelled the eccess off because I want to do another heavy bead all around after the glass is installed;









Here's the glue for the next piece;









A close up of the liquid nails art  ;









O yeah, the new puppy is making himself at home behind the tank;









Here's the last piece propped up. This is as far as I can go until tomorrow nite when I'll put the front two pieces in;

Nevermind, I forgot to take a picture of that :lol:

Here's what to do to save an open tube of silicone, save the tip and put it in the end;









I also put the first coat of Drylok on the inside of the melamine tank since I needed to inhale more fummes... Weeeee Whoooooo!!!!!!

I hope this satifies you all till tomorrow when I will post more pics


----------



## orcy

its already tomorrow over here. i want more results 

its starting to look great mate. i'm all eager with anticipation of what its gonna look like when its finished.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: and thanks...


----------



## 20 20

Heh, was that liquid-nails art done pre-six-pack consumption, or post?


----------



## 20 20

Oh, and thanks for the tip about the open tube of silicon, I always use the bigest nail I can find, and it never seems to keep the stuff fresh.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Heh, was that liquid-nails art done pre-six-pack consumption, or post?


Durring :lol:

Where are you in Pa? When are you coming to see this thing?

ps. Silicone has an "e" on the end :wink:


----------



## 20 20

No it doesn't, not the stuff I use... 

Anyway, no where near Ohio, south central PA, just over the Maryland line. I'll just have to live vicariously (did I spell that right, oh great English Teacher?  ) through you're postings and pictures.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was just giving you $hit  I can't spell if my life depended on it :lol: And english was my worst subject :lol:

Common, you're only 8 hours away...

I also got another coat on the melamine tank this morning. It's funny how absolutely nothing sticks to cured siliconE :lol: Sorry, I can't help it, I've been a smart a$$ my whole life.... Don't take it personally 

I had an idea... I was thinking of having a tank filling party.... and I was going to invite all the cichlid-forum members.... I just don't know when I'm going to be filling it :lol:

I'll be back with more pics to nite


----------



## TheFishGuy

BTW, the tip about the tip in the end of the silicone is not guaranteed, it'll work for a couple of days but beyond that.... who knows??


----------



## j rice

I had an idea... I was thinking of having a tank filling party.... and I was going to invite all the cichlid-forum members.... I just don't know when I'm going to be filling it :lol:

I'm there! just tell me what to bring. I will travel 80 miles to see this monster :thumb:


----------



## jwmustang

I'll bring some water.LOL


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> I was just giving you $hit


Heh, why should you be any different? 

Nope, 8 hours is too much. Now, 7 and a half hours, that might be different...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Let me know when at least 3 days in advance    What do you expect im poor & greyhound takes forever :lol: :lol: :lol: 17hrs. to go 283.0 miles, Beaumont, TX - San Antonio, TX. believe me 6 hours in the downtown Houston terminal is quite fun. 6 hrs.=6 arrests. :lol: :lol: :lol: Hmmm...might need about a week in advance. :roll:


----------



## Slash314

What part of PA. I live an hour away from Pittsburgh, close to Ohio.


----------



## TheFishGuy

So you're all coming to the party... cool, maybe I'll try and get it done when nutcase is coming through ohio.... it all depends on when I can get the glass...

If I got the glass monday I'd be filling it next weekend!

Atleast I'm a few steps closer... I ran out of clamps so I couldn't put the last front piece in. I might get to it later then try and get the sides put in in the morning. After all of the liner is in then I can start the plumbing... Here's some pics:



















From inside;









The piece that's going over the seam on the back wall, it's got two of three coats. It's third coat will go on tonite;









Here's the melamine tank with now it's third coat on. It will be put into commision next week end. The drylok says one week before filling;









Ever since this project started the basement has been a mess :x I almost need to get it done because I'm tired of the mess!!


----------



## orcy

is it all getting a coat in situ? and then silicone all the way round?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was originally thinking of doing another coat of drylok after it was installed, but now I'm thinking it doesn't need it. Is that what you are refering to orcy? The plan is to silicone all the joints after the glass is installed using a spoon again to get a nice pressed bead.


----------



## orcy

yeah, thats what i was refering to. but your probably right. i'm sure it doesn't need it.


----------



## illy-d

If I flew in from Victoria, BC, Canada. Would you pick me up at the airport?
I'd love to be there for the filling party - I could bring down some good 'ol Canadian beer! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I set a very large boulder (just barely got it up there) on it and it didn't even scratch it. I think I'm gonna snub the whole plexiglass lined bottom idea too. When I was picking a piece up I slipped and dragged the corner on another piece and it didn't even leave a mark. I couldn'r even find where it touched it. I love this stuff, I can't wait to make more tanks out of it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sure, I'd even make a day of it and rent a limo bus and pick people up from the airport all day. It'd be a blast don't you think? :lol:


----------



## j rice

TheFishGuy said:


> Sure, I'd even make a day of it and rent a limo bus and pick people up from the airport all day. It'd be a blast don't you think? :lol:


It may be so much of a blast that people will need a place to sleep. :zz:


----------



## more-ick-please

I have just spent several hours reading this entire post. This is so cool. My buddy, from college, and I always talked about building a tank like this, or in my case having somebody else build it for me. I've built my own wet/dry filter, but this is out my league. I can't wait to see some new pics. :thumb:


----------



## spaznout0329

j rice said:


> It may be so much of a blast that people will need a place to sleep. :zz:


That's what floors were made for.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> It may be so much of a blast that people will need a place to sleep.


Bring your tents, My yard is plenty big enough, there's even a nice little fire pit 



> I have just spent several hours reading this entire post.


HOLY C.R.A.P!!! You should have just pm'd me for my phone number and I'd a just told ya the story :lol: 26 pages is a little crazy for me to read, although I stumbled apon jawi's project a while back only to find out he hadn't posted in months after reading for two hours :lol: I won't leave you guys haggin' I promiss!

BTW, was it a good read, I've often thought about going back to read it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I got the last front piece in late last nite I'll be putting the the side pieces in shortly as soon as I'm done checking my e-mails.... Then it's plumbing time, and time to build the filter. If I forgot to mention to you all.... That's my favorite part 

Here's the view we'll have;









Here's the view they'll have;









I forgot to mention that the plumbing is may favorite part and that's what 
I'm doing next :lol: Also I've got the mending piece completed and ready to install. That'll go in today too. I'm going through silicone like it's going out of style, and that stuff ain't cheap. I bought a case but I'm seriously thinking that before this thing is all said and done I'm gonna need another....

A little tid bit about the glass... I was talking to my brother yesterday at my nephews b-day party about the glass. Well it turns out that he knows someone who might be able to get it for me for free. This guy worked for him when he lived in toledo and my brother was very good to him giving him promotions and such. So he said he's gonna call him monday to see what he can do since he works for one of the many glass manufacturers now. I've also got a friend on the cichlid forum doing the same thing for me. I had the distinct pleasure of meeting him this last friday when he gave me some fish. He also knows someone who knows someone. It's not what you know it's who you know  I'm fortunate enough to know a lot of nice people... You guys included...

ps. are getting tears in your eyes yet??

TFG


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> ps. are getting tears in your eyes yet??


Yeah, but it's the fumes from the silicon*E* :lol:

Good progress being made. :thumb: Can't wait for 6 months to pass to see what it looks like after it's had time to 'age' a bit. And, to see how the drylok is holding up. And, to see how your wife is holding up. And, to see...

Ah, you get the idea.


----------



## Slash314

Its really coming along fishguy.


----------



## j rice

spaznout0329 said:


> j rice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be so much of a blast that people will need a place to sleep. :zz:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what floors were made for.
Click to expand...

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... P_3368.jpg

Are you sure you want to take the floor. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Are you sure you want to take the floor. Laugh Out Loud


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice! :lol:

Well kids... I've been busy today, I got the sides in and successfully screwed them up taking the chocking out :x It'll be ok though, I'm going to cut some small strips up to cover the destroyed area... I also spent some time in the fish room with the melamine tank and the 240. After I'm done posting I'm going down stairs to clean up every where and make room behind the monster tank so I can get started on the plumbing, which incidently is my favorite part. Ok here's what you all want pictures, 16 of them 

Here's all the chocking to brace up the side walls, if you notice my BIG mistake was letting the piece of wood set in the corner right over the top of the silicone... real smart eh..

























Here's a shot of the three screwed up corners, as you can see I simply tore the snot out of the concrete board taking off the braces. 

























I was kind of upset so I walked away from that project and moved onto this one... I plumbed the filter for the 90 some gallon melamine tank, it'll also have a whisper 5 on it for some current;









I was still a little steemed about the corners getting messed up so I decided to re-do the return lines of the 240. I'm very satisfied with the "spray bar" I made for the 185, so I made one for the 240;

Here's the one on the 185;









Now the 240;

































My son Dominic helped lay out the holes;









Here's what I've got waiting for me after I hit the submit button;
The back side of the 240 in the fish room :lol: 









The back side of the 185 in the fish room, if you look in the right side of the picture you can see the melamine tank and the whisper 5 which fits perfect on one end 8) Oh, and the mess too :lol: 









And the rec room which is a reck;









The piece leaning up on the right is what I'll use to repair the corners. It's the scrap from making the side pieces so it's got three coats on one side already, I've just got to rip it up into 3 or 4 inch strips and finish painting them then silicone them in... 









Well, there it is... What did you do for your fish today? :lol:


----------



## Slash314

I switched my piece of driftwood around, and did a 60% water change. 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

I'm sure there's more than just that part of the floor! Although that's kinda gross....you should probably housebreak that puppy!


----------



## TheFishGuy

He's getting there, he's a ton better than he was!

Well, I've got the entire basement, fish room and all!! I even cleaned out behind the monster which means it's getting drilled tomorrow! I'm bringing home a laser to get the holes in perfect alignment.

Oh yeah, I cleaned up the poop too :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

That's all good to hear, including that you cleaned up the puppy poo.  I'm excited to see the finsihed product, although you've kinda made Nick want to build a tank and I really don't think he's got the capabilities to do so. I'm actually surprised the stand that he and his roommate made for a 40 gallon tank hasn't fallen apart yet.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## 20 20

Not too late to put an overflow on that bad boy...


----------



## TheFishGuy

No need for an over flow... And to be honest, I really don't like em, they end up collecting all the floating food, wasting food and $$. The back side of the tank will have four outlets that have 2" of flow...


----------



## 20 20

Nope, no absolute need, but I like em'. I just turn off the return pump while feeding. When foods gone, turn it back on. That's one of the fun things about this hobby, no one right way to do things. Pick what you like and works for you, and have at it!

Oh, by the way, my 'jealousy factor' over this tank is rising more and more as you post 'progress pics'. Just thought you'd like to know, ya know, that you're responsible for my blood pressure rising, as I think of trying to get an okie-dokie from my wife for doing the same thing. **** you!!! 

_Edit... Just so you know, I didn't type 'darn'. Darn filters!_


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

I am not the smartest guy in the world but with all those tanks it have been easier to have cleaned out the basement and dry lock all the walls then flood it. Just an idea from Long Island. :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

He's got a point :wink:


----------



## orcy

LongIslandCichlid said:


> I am not the smartest guy in the world but with all those tanks it have been easier to have cleaned out the basement and dry lock all the walls then flood it. Just an idea from Long Island. :lol:


now that would be a cool tank. as long as you left like 18 inches between the water level and the ceiling, you could simply snorkel around whenever you wanted to look at your fish.

looking good still fishguy. lets hope you come through on this "cheap" glass soon so you can start filling it already.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm sorry about the jealosy factor... I must say, I do have the greatest wife on the planet. That's not to say yours isn't because I've never met your wife. I'm sure she's a great woman....

Just take her on a few dates, and get her a puppy :lol: It worked for me, but I've also got this great sad eye face that works too :lol: To bad when I do that she sees right through me :lol:

I'll post more progress later just to make you more jealous :lol:

Jusy kidding, I love you man :lol: I know I know, I'm not getting your Bud Lite....


----------



## CyberTrip

You can have mine.


----------



## 20 20

Hmmm... beer. Yum.

As far as getting her a puppy, I've gotten her 3. Well, 5, but only 3 are still 'with us'. An 11 year old golden retriever, a 9 year old chocolate lab (my buddy), and a 1.5 year old golden doodle. So, per pound, compared to my fish, she's WAY ahead of me in the pet department!!

Not to sure I love you (yet, anyway), but I sure love that tank you're building!


----------



## redzebra24

is that on top of a tank and open? u really want that to fall and spill and make ur fish drunk?


----------



## Toby_H

redzebra24 said:


> is that on top of a tank and open? u really want that to fall and spill and make ur fish drunk?


he doesnt but his fish do....


----------



## TheFishGuy

hey guys, I got a lot done last nite but fell pretty ill around 10pm. I took a bunch of pictures but at the moment I'm going back to bed.... I got the drains done, it's gonna work awsome...


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> but fell pretty ill around 10pm...
> 
> I got the drains...


Not gonna tell you what went through my head when I started reading THAT!! :lol:


----------



## frank1rizzo

:x


----------



## illy-d

Your going to have to add a 'Fish Highway' from your 240 to the Monster - if your feeling creative you could have the ladder circumnavigate your entire house!

Here are the links from another thread...

http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm 
http://www.fishighway.com/


----------



## redzebra24

i was thinking the same thing. It is his fish room so a fish highway would be sweet :thumb:


----------



## frank1rizzo

illy-d said:


> Your going to have to add a 'Fish Highway' from your 240 to the Monster - if your feeling creative you could have the ladder circumnavigate your entire house!


With the monsters he is going to stock this thing with, it will have to be a multi-line highway, or none of them will fit!


----------



## redzebra24

he could just use it between the 180 and the monster for the smaller fish to run away to the 180


----------



## TheFishGuy

you guys kill me... I just got out of bed and am feeling a little better so I'll take some time to upload the pics...

Drilling proved to be a pain in the but simply because the one hole saw that fit perfect was also the most dull...

Here's the first hole, this is the one that will have a valve that will drain 30% of the tank water;









Should I paint the chrome grill cover with the drylok to help blend it in?









From a distance;









The back side;









When I don't feel like dragging out the chop box I use a saws all to cut pipe, I just put a fitting under the pipe to cut it easier;









On this outlet I'm using a "T" instead of a "90" so I can drain 30% without any effort;









Above the "T" is another "T", this determines the level of the water in the tank, typically the water level is at about half up the center of the "T". The water will exit out of the "T" into a bucket pre filter. I held the bucket to determine the exact angle of the top "T";









Here's the valve and the drain going down to where it'll meet the the drain that empties the whole tank;









I like to use these "J" supports, it makes a nice clean "proffesional" job;









Here's the drain that'll empty the whole tank in case of an emergency. Placement was decided by how far a 10' stick of pipe woulg go from the other drain. This way I wasn't wasting any pipe or fittings;


















Here's where they'll meet up;









I had to lose a stud in order to be able to crwal under the tank and work on everything;









I also had to do some wood butchery in order to get the nut on the shower drain, it was a pain in the rear but I over came it. There's no such thing as a problem, just an opportunity  



























And the final few fittings to finish it off, remind me to turn that valve to the closed position before filling :lol:





































There it is, that's what I got done untill I started puking... I would have liked to have gotten the other three holes drilled tonite, but I'm really not feeling up to it... Sorry 

I'll get more done in the next couple of days, I hope, I don't want the angry cichlid-forum mob after me :lol:


----------



## Deezil

Boy wouldnt that be a site to see... Hundred's of Cichlid-forum users at your front door with 2x4's and pvc pipe! :lol:

By the way... dont try to sit down and read this whole thing at one time.... its hard on your eyes... yes, i know this from experience :lol:

Hope you feel better!


----------



## frank1rizzo

Great Work!!! 

After all the "I'm gonna build a giant tank" threads floating around, its nice to see one actually come to life!!!


----------



## illy-d

Are you going to have to cover the floor drain with something to prevent your substrate from washing down it? Like maybe a large rock or something?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was going to cover the floor drain with a very thin piece of plexiglass 2' x 2' then put a rock at each corner of the plexi glass so if I had to find it I could do so rather easily. Hopefully I'll never have to find it! I put the floor drain in for emergencys.

Thanks for the compliments and concerns, I feel awsome this morning and after work today I'm going to get back at it! Hopefully I'll be able to post more progress tonite...


----------



## 20 20

How are you sealing the bulkheads? Inside the tank, outside? Gaskets, silicon*E*? Did you 'drylok' the bare wood in the holes? I'm feeling 'curious' this morning...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How are you sealing the bulkheads?


Well the bulkheads (shower drains) come with a rubber gasket just like a store bought aquarium bulkhead. I tested them in the bucket test. Remember I installed one in the bottom of a bucket and capped it off and then filled the bucket to the rim. It held just fine...



> Did you 'drylok' the bare wood in the holes?


No, if that gets wet then the bulkhead isn't doing its job...



> I'm feeling 'curious' this morning...


And.... How does your wife feel about that? :lol:

I got a little more done this evening but it's pretty much as far as I can go until I get the rest of the bulkheads/shower drains. I need to figure out what else to get from the depot in order to get the total to over $300 so I can get the six months deffered payments... Which really shouldn't be a problem :lol:




























These have to be dead nuts level with each other in order to work properly....


----------



## umnchuck

Dead nuts... there's a new one


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes... a derivitive of the quote from my cousin vinni... "dead on balls accurate"


----------



## 20 20

I like the shower drains for the bulkheads, keeps the 'tank space invasion' to a minimum, or rather, gets rid of it completely. Will the water level be above the top of the drain? And yeah, I'd do something to hide the drains, maybe drylok would stick to the metal. If not, scuff the metal up a bit and give that a try.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, finally an answer to this question;



> Should I paint the chrome grill cover with the drylok to help blend it in?











My wife thought it was a good idea and so do I....

Water level is set by the "T" in this photo. Usually water level is in the middle of the "T" setting the level about 3/4" above the glass.

The bulkhead in the distance has a "T" instead of a "90" pointing up. Under the "T" that took the place of the "90" in the farthest one is a valve to drain 30% of the water from the tank. That's one of the drains I plumbed monday night. That will make water changes as easy as pie. Turn the valve and the water level will lower to the level of the shower drains.... 10" from the top. Since the tank is 30" from top to bottom, one third is 10", close enough to 30% I think... It should work like clock work, or that's the plan atleast :lol: No more siphoning, could you imagine how long it would take to siphon 30% out of this beast!? So These are my "out of the tank" overflows if you will. 









Here's a pic of the exact same set up on my 185.

























The only difference is I didn't think of using a "T" instead the "90". If I would have used a "T" then I could have installed a valve and drained water down to the bulkhead level in about 20 seconds. I know this beacause the first time I set that one up I forgot to glue the "90" in place. :lol: Water reached it's maximum height... and the "90" poped off :lol: Tons of water went everywhere, I actaully couldn't stop laughing that day :lol:


----------



## chefkeith

For water changes, why use 4 drains if all 4 drains are linked to the same diameter pipe? Water won't drain faster unless you're plumbed into a larger diameter pipe. Maybe I just don't understand how the plumbing works.


----------



## bell

should one get clogged he's covered, triple redundancy is smart thinking for massive amounts of water.


----------



## PICJIM

Nice work! I've been away for the last week and it took me over an hour to catch up.  The plumbing is genious. I don't think I'll be going anywhere for a while, I can't afford to get this far behind again. 
I've got to agree with 20 20, you should try to drylock the bulkheads. The scuffing should work really well.
See you guys tomorrow. :zz:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hold on one second there chef kieth and bell.... I knew this might be hard to explain so I'll try again....

Picture yourself filling the tank for the very first time.... As the water rises very slowly it will seep through the shower drains at exactly the same time. (I know this because I marked the height of the holes using a laser.) Ok, so as the water seeps throught the bulkheads it's going to hit a 90 degree elbow that is turned upward. As the water rises in the tank it will rise through the 90 at the same level. As it rises furthur in the tank it rises furthur in the 90, through a short piece of pipe then to a "T" on it's side ---> l-- <---- As the water level hits the center of the "T" it will spill out into a five gallon pail that's got pre-filter media in it.

Now, all four bulkheads will perform the same prefilter function. The one furthest away in this picture does NOT have a 90 turned upwards. Instead it's got a "T"









Under the before mentioned "T" is a valve which when in the off position effectively makes the "T" a 90 by stopping water from falling. It allows that farthest set up to work like all the rest. BUT, when that valve is turned to the on position water will be allowed to flow down instead of up. As the water flows down it takes the level of water to the bottom of the bulkheads in the tank. Which just so happens to be about 30% of the tank water, thus making water changes virtually effortless. So as you can see, there is only one 30% drain, the rest are filters.

You are definately right bell in saying that tripple redundancy is smart thinking, but I'm not that smart  Only one of the bulkheads serves as the 30% drain, I would of had to get three more valves and a lot more fittings in order to pull that off, and it's already too expensive as it is!! Also the reason why the furthest from the filter has the valve and the pipe goes down so far is so there's room for the bucket pre filters, if all four had drains it would get extremly busy with pipe back there. You'll see as it goes why I did what I did...

The only other way I can explain it is by showing it to you guys, which is exactly why I'm going to have a tank filling party. 

I'll admit, I don't always explain things in the easiest way, so if someone thinks they know how this set up works then feel free to take a crack at it!


----------



## 20 20

I get it now! Simple, once I stopped and thought about it. And after reading your last explaination, of course.  Still not sure why you've got the water change drain on one end of the tank when the floor drain is on the other side. But I'm sure it'll all become clear eventually...


----------



## illy-d

Will each of those drains bulkheads have dedicated bucket prefilters? Or, are you going to have 2 of the bulkheads share a bucket etc.?

How is the melamine tank holding up? Is it still going to be your sump tank? Also, do you have the pumps already (I can't remember and I don't want to go back through almost 30 pages of posts)?

What are you going to use for lights? I am sure you could rack up the $300 at the Dumpster if you bought yourself some fixtures and ballasts to install!

Your making serious progress now! Keep it up!


----------



## illy-d

And keep the pics coming too..... :thumb:


----------



## chefkeith

So 3 drains are for filteration and 1 is for water changes. It all makes perfect sence now. Thanks for clearing that up.

Are you going to have a hood or cover on the tank?

BTW, excellent job so far.


----------



## frank1rizzo

I would think he is going to have a hood.

Humidity and evaporation would be a nightmare w/o one.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Still not sure why you've got the water change drain on one end of the tank when the floor drain is on the other side. But I'm sure it'll all become clear eventually...


The reason was actually very simple... I wanted the floor drain in the tank to be as close to floor drain in the basement so if I ever had to drain the tank the water wouldn't have to travel through all that extra pipe. Go back to the previous page and you'll see that the 30% drain goes down to a 90 then a ten foot stick of pipe was connected. Where that ten foot stick ended is where I positioned the floor drain. I used less fittings and only had to cut about 3" off the ten foot stick in order for the two drains to line up then go to the floor drain in the basement floor... 



> Will each of those drains bulkheads have dedicated bucket prefilters?


Yes, all four will have their own bucket prefilter, but only the one has the option of draining the tank down 30%. 



> How is the melamine tank holding up?


Good, it's still curing and won't be filled until this week end per the drylok instructions. 



> Is it still going to be your sump tank?


No, it's not big enough.... 



> Also, do you have the pumps already (I can't remember and I don't want to go back through almost 30 pages of posts)?


Nope, and I don't blame you! :lol:



> What are you going to use for lights?


I don't know yet, but I want them to be dimmable so they're not going to be flourecent 



> And keep the pics coming too.....


I'm glad you're enjoying the pics, I enjoy taking them! 



> So 3 drains are for filteration and 1 is for water changes. It all makes perfect sence now. Thanks for clearing that up.


Actually, all four will be prefilters, just one will have the option to drain the tank 30% 



> Are you going to have a hood or cover on the tank?


Yep, just don't know what or how yet :lol:

I like the full page of questions, it's fun :lol: Really I don't mind, I'm glad you're all interested, then you can hire me to come and build yours :lol: Here's a picture just because I don't have anything new....


----------



## ConfusedUs

If dim-able lights are too expensive or you want to try something different, try this.

It's possible to rig a device similar to window blinds to 'dim' flourescent lights. Just adjust how open they are to adjust the lighting. It's also possible to get a neat 'slanting light' effect through your water with these.

Not sure if I can get pictures or not, but there's a massive saltwater tank in a local japanese restaurant here. The 'blinds' slowly switch open to closed over the course of the day, simulating the standard day-night cycle of less light in the mornings, full light at noon, dimmer again at twilight, then off completely at night. It's obviously an expensive set-up, but the effect is neat and the principle the same.


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Still not sure why you've got the water change drain on one end of the tank when the floor drain is on the other side. But I'm sure it'll all become clear eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> The reason was actually very simple... I wanted the floor drain in the tank to be as close to floor drain in the basement so if I ever had to drain the tank the water wouldn't have to travel through all that extra pipe. Go back to the previous page and you'll see that the 30% drain goes down to a 90 then a ten foot stick of pipe was connected. Where that ten foot stick ended is where I positioned the floor drain. I used less fittings and only had to cut about 3" off the ten foot stick in order for the two drains to line up then go to the floor drain in the basement floor...
Click to expand...

OK, if I got this straight, the reason you have the floor drain on one end of the tank, and the water change drain pipe on the other end of the tank, 10(ish) feet away, is so you could skip making one (that's right, folks, I said *ONE*) cut in a pvc pipe? :-?

Or, I just can't read. I think the odds are 50-50 on that one...


----------



## PICJIM

I think what he was saying was that if he had used one of the other prefilter fittings, he would have needed to make a greater number of cuts. This would require a greater number of fittings, making it more expensive. Sometimes it's just easier to take a longer route. 
(Was I close FishGuy :-?)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep, kind of... you guys will see and understand much more as it comes together... The 30% drain is underneath all the main plumbing of the tank. The floor drain of the tank was as close to the floor drain of the basement without having to get silly with fittings... As I say to my kids all the time, just wait, you'll see :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, I like the light idea with the blinds, but I also would like to dim the lights from sitting on my couch... I'm lazy like that :lol:


----------



## 20 20

Set up multiple flourescent lights of varying wattage on different switches. Then for dimming you can turn off a portion of the lights, leaving only a few on. Or set them up on timers, so you have an automatic dawn-midday-evening-night cycle. I've done that on a small reef tank I've got. Much more important to get the lighting right in a reef tank, but it could work for you. If you want odd lighting times (like most do with fresh water tanks, keep the lights on until 3 in the morning, etc, all because you're up late enjoying that last 6 pack...), then just put them on different switches for manual control.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> I also would like to dim the lights from sitting on my couch... I'm lazy like that :lol:


...and you wonder why i call you old, you're constantly quoting my grandma. What's the deal :?:

BTW the fish looks cool enough to build a 1000+G tank for :thumb:


----------



## illy-d

The idea of the blinds to simulate a realistic light cycle is a cool one - of course motorized blinds and stuff might be expensive (but it means 6 months no interest, no payments!!)

The fluorescent ballasts coming on at different times is a good one too (true that, double true!),

You could also set up a number of regular incandescant sockets in pairs or 3's, with a number of rows or columns spanning the entire length of the tank (and use Compact fluorescent bulbs).

This way you could recreate a stream or pond that is on an east/west axis and over the course of the day each column could come on - like the son rising in the east and setting in the west...

And, if you do it right, I am sure all that light and humidity would be perfect for growing certain "plants" that could be enjoyed with your 6 pack - not that we do anything like that up here in BC....


----------



## TheFishGuy

> And, if you do it right, I am sure all that light and humidity would be perfect for growing certain "plants" that could be enjoyed with your 6 pack - not that we do anything like that up here in BC....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think that made my day :lol:

Those are some great ideas you guys have for spending my money, but I still like the dimmer switch in arms reach. Not to mention when a "normal" bulb is dimmed it does cut down on usage costs. I plan on keeping the lights rather dim for most of the time only making them brighter just to show off that they're dimmable and for service, you know when I have to actually get in the thing to clean it.

On a side note I'm sick again because my doctor said I shouldn't have gone back to work so fast. So now I'm not supposed to eat for 24 hours. Just knowing that makes me hungry :x So now I'm on nothing but clear liquids, not very exciting let me tell ya :lol:

BTW, the dumpster's got 12 months same as cash now, so I'll be spending a tank load... I'm making my list as soon as I'm done checking my e-mail


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Those are some great ideas you guys have for spending my money,


Eh, we just like fantasizing that we're your wife.


----------



## TheFishGuy

She never spends money, I'm the one who's the big spender.... I even gave her $500 at one point to go shopping with, she came home and only spent $80. I'm not complaining but I think she really needs to do something for herself now and again, you only live once and you can't take it with ya...

Do you guys think I could fill the newly dryloked melamine tank 24 hours early???? It's been six days since the last coat...


----------



## spaznout0329

You're wife sounds like me!!! I never spend money on anything I want, I only spend it on stuff I need!

Oh yeah, you're tank is looking good! A tad to complicated for me to figure out, but looks good, you're a genius.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> you're a genius.


I wouldn't go that far.... :lol:

But thanks for the compliment


----------



## Azrider

You mean I spent two days at work dodging projects and emails to read this thing and there is no water in it yet?! Just kidding. (sort of) All I can say is DROOL! DROOL! DROOL! This is inspiring reading. You have actually inspired me to... well at least to think about building something. I will be looking forward to seeing this beast up and running. You have also given me a thought for a large multi-compartment fry tank. Glass optional. Let us know if the little (90 gal) one holds water.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, it'll hold, no question. It held without any drylok on it, now that it's concrete lined I see no problems what so ever. The one thing I'd have done different (if it wasn't experimental to begin with) would be to silicone LAST. Simply because it took three coats of drylok to get it to stick to the cured silicone...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Alright, I'm getting impatient...

Should I fill the melamine tank a day early???????


----------



## j rice

as much as I want to say yes I have to say no.
I would wait the 24hrs so we don't have to see you redo the melamine tank.

fishguy, you don't think that drylok over the silicone is going to give you problems in the future do you? I don't know about you but it raises an eyebrow over here.


----------



## chefkeith

I would of filled it after about 48 hours. I'd never be able to wait a week.


----------



## 20 20

Nope, be paaaaatient. Good things come to those who wait. A stitch in time saves nine. The tortoise beat the hare, remember?

_Well, that's all I can come up with right now... If you can't tell, I think you should wait._


----------



## ConfusedUs

You could always get some remote-controlled blinds for your dimmer


----------



## TheFishGuy

> don't think that drylok over the silicone is going to give you problems in the future do you?


Yeah I thought about it, but to be honest with you that tank is only going to have fish in it until the monster tank is done.

So I suppose I shouldn't tell you that I filled it.... I think it'll be fine, it cured in a room that's a constant 80 degrees. What that has to do with anything I don't know, but hey, it sounded good :lol:

I couldn't resist, I've been waiting all darn week to fill that thing! I had to do it! Six days, seven days, what's the difference? :lol: What's 24 hours amungst friends? :lol:

I've tried every spare pump on that sump system, the fastest I can get the tank to cycle in that sump is once an hour  I'd need to put 2" pipe on that tank to get better filtration, never fear though, I've got another filter on it. Also the tank will be bare and easy to clean. It's just a holding tank folks... And let me tell ya, it's ugly :lol: I'm afraid to post pics of it...


----------



## Sav505

Come on! We LOVE the pics!!


----------



## j rice

you want to know what ugly is!

when you are a young man and your friends are over and your mom vacuums the rug in a white moo-moo in front of a sunny window. now that's ugly.

just figured I would give you happy thoughts before bedtime :lol:


----------



## MissAmanda

Looking forward to seeing your fish tank wall did you hear about the waterbridge idea? you could have it across the ceiling wow. what a concept.
http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm let me know what you think


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Looking forward to seeing your fish tank wall did you hear about the waterbridge idea? you could have it across the ceiling wow. what a concept.
> http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm let me know what you think


Well miss amanda, it's a wonderful idea, but not feasable. It's not like I've got unlimited funds or something :lol:



> when you are a young man and your friends are over and your mom vacuums the rug in a white moo-moo in front of a sunny window. now that's ugly.
> 
> just figured I would give you happy thoughts before bedtime


Ok, that's just wrong..... :lol:



> Come on! We LOVE the pics!!


Ok, I'll be back in an hour or so and I'll take some pics. I'm off to take my kids to breakfast.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, Here's some pics of the worlds ugliest set up, functional though :lol:

Makeshift spray bar, like the garden hose :lol: 









The sump, just using the mesh trash can without the bucket at the moment, I'll add bio media later which will get used in the monster tank when it gets running...









The good old whisper 5 with a chunk of garden hose conected that goes to within a half inch from the bottom of the tank to suck up poo poo. Hey maybe I can put one of these on the back end of the puppy??? Actally he's been really good the last couple of days, no accidents!









More bio material that I love so much, cut to fit around the bag holders for the whisper 5









The full view...


----------



## mike_cichlids

The mdf tank that you have built... can you cut out a place to put glass or not?


----------



## redzebra24

so the melamine is lined with drylock?


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Ok, Here's some pics of the worlds ugliest set up, functional though :lol:


In "usage-value per dollar", it a real beauty!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> can you cut out a place to put glass or not?


I could... Do you have glass to donate? :lol: no seriously..... 



> so the melamine is lined with drylock?


Yes 



> In "usage-value per dollar", it a real beauty!


Exactly...

Here's what I just put in it....

female Jack dempsey
female texas
geophagus jurupari
geophagus brasiliensis
small male texas
small synspylum/blackbelt hybred
small red devil
small male GT
small female GT

That effectively leaves all the big dogs in the 240, well all the fish that don't have the potential of being lunch for the catfish :lol:

Now my wife can sleep! :lol:


----------



## Tron

amazing! whats the cost up to... i plan to do somthing like this too at one point.


----------



## mike_cichlids

So glasss and silicon willl stick to the vinyl liner on the inside?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> amazing! whats the cost up to... i plan to do somthing like this too at one point.


I'll get back to you on that... Do you mean for the whole project or just the melamine tank?



> So glasss and silicon willl stick to the vinyl liner on the inside?


The liner is not vinyl, it's drylok, which is, for lack of a better term hydrolic cement. When it's applied it expands to fill in any gaps or cracks. It's a water proofer for outdoor ponds and for anything concrete. It's got a very rough texture to, and applying it is like working with peanut butter :lol:

Someone emailed me asking about the bio material that I love... Here it is;

This is one piece;

















This is three;

















It's the by-product of something our roofer used, I took all the scrap and the rest of the roll :lol: They all made fun of me because I'm allways looking for fish stuff :lol:

It's turned out to be a great prefilter and a great biological media. I love this stuff!! While we're on the subject of bio media I've got a little dilema.... Here's a picture of what I'm planing on doing after the water leaves the bucket prefilters. The water will enter the top tank and exit at the bottom of it. The water will then rise through the bio media then spill over the sides into the tank under it. My original plan was to use my 75 as the top tank and then make a tank for under it but I don't think there's room :-?

So do you think a forty gallon tall (36x12x24) on top of the 75 would be ok? I mean would the 40 tall be enough bio media, or should I find a way for the 75 to work? 









Could you all please give me your input on this matter... I've got to do this next in order to finish the plumbing... :?


----------



## dogofwar

Maybe there's a Rubbermaid container that would be a better fit and have more volume...


----------



## illy-d

How much volume do you need? 
Is it a percentage of the tank volume?

For example, on my 48 gallon tank I use 2 Aquaclear 300's (with double sponges in each).
I would estimate that an AC 300 holds about 1 gallon of water.

Which as a percentage equals about 4% of my total volume (48 + 1 + 1 = 50, 2/50= 0.04 x 100 = 4.0%).

I find that with weekly 30% water changes this provides excellent filtration for my set-up.

Since you are going to be doing 30% weekly water changes as well, I would think that 4% of your systems total volume would work.

Lets round your total volume to 1100 gallons; 1100 x 0.04 = 44 gallons.

As a disclaimer I would like to say that while my math is accurate, I have no idea if my formula is even relevant to the situation... To be frank I can't say with much certainty that I even understand your question :-? . So in closing I would like to leave you with a quote from Seinfeld;

"Good luck with all THAT..."


----------



## MissAmanda

I've never seen an aquarium in someones house that was the entire wall. I recently saw the waterbridge thing that someone made otherwise known as the fish highway... If youre going to do a project that size why not make a waterbridge going across the ceiling? Have also heard that with snails and plecostamus' it never needs to be cleaned. let me know what you think. here's the link to see the waterbridge if you have no idea what I'm talking about http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm hopefully the link works too.


----------



## orcy

well, for some reason i stopped getting emails about updates, and it jsut took me a little while to catch up. the melamine tank looks awesome. i bet the water looks nice and clear from the top.

one question, does drylok need to be cured like normal cement. surely it leaches celcium and other **** into the water. whats the parameters like? (I know you dont take measurements, but you must at least have a pH kit laying around) 

i think i'll leave the filtration up to you. i'm sure whatever you can come up with will be overly adequete. so if i look at the pick correctly, you have 4 x 5gal prefilters draining into a 40gal full of bioballs, which drains into the 75 and is pumped back into the main tank? sounds good to me. personally i would plant out the 75 full of low light plants to help with the nitrates. ok, my brains thinking here, assuming total power failure, the 75 will be able to take the extra water from the system?

anyway, cant wait for more updates. i hope your feeling better so you can get some more stuff done. any word from the master of the funds about the glass yet?


----------



## Walter

How about having the filter next to the sump. Maybe setting it up like one of the diy barrel filters that would dump into a separate sump.

http://www.mindspring.com/~koi1/pg10.htm

Similar to the one in the link. You could have the water come from the prefilters into the bottom of the barrel via a bulkhead and rise through the bio media to a bulk head near the top and into another bulkhead and then into a sump. You could vary the size of the barrel with what is available and the height of the barrels. You could even connect three barrels in this fashion to have it up through the first, down through the second and back up through the third. It would be kinda like a low pressure canister. I think that your tank is tall enough that you could link the shorter 30 gallon barrels and still have adequate pressure via gravity to run the filter.

Walt


----------



## Ricardo755

Have you considered using a fluidized sand bed approach to filtering? They are incredibly efficient, remarkably small and very DIY friendly. I think they offer an attractive alternative to the massive sump, bio-media problem inherent to a massive tank. Just food for thought. Otherwise, I've enjoyed watching your progress and appreciate the depth of information you supply as you make progress, i.e., pictures, diagrams and regular status reports. I've learned a lot.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Maybe there's a Rubbermaid container that would be a better fit and have more volume...


Probably but I've got all that scrap to make what ever I need, I just am not sure what I need...


> How much volume do you need?
> Is it a percentage of the tank volume?


I don't know, and I don't know?? I suppose those are my questions :lol: 


> Lets round your total volume to 1100 gallons; 1100 x 0.04 = 44 gallons.


Interesting accept I suppose I never posted the final numbers. A lot has changed from my original dimentions. Now that the lining is in the final inside dimentions are these:
166 1/2" from left to right
36 1/2" from front to back
30" from top to bottom

Making the tank 789.25 gallons. 4% of that is 31.57 gallons. But I'm not sure if that's how it works??


> I've never seen an aquarium in someones house that was the entire wall. I recently saw the waterbridge thing that someone made otherwise known as the fish highway... If youre going to do a project that size why not make a waterbridge going across the ceiling? Have also heard that with snails and plecostamus' it never needs to be cleaned. let me know what you think. here's the link to see the waterbridge if you have no idea what I'm talking about http://www.bio-elite.com/waterbridge.htm hopefully the link works too.


I think it's a great idea, but I'd need 10" pipe, and that's just not feasable... I'm thinking of trying it else where though. But not for a while...



> one question, does drylok need to be cured like normal cement. surely it leaches celcium and other #%$& into the water. whats the parameters like? (I know you dont take measurements, but you must at least have a pH kit laying around) Smile


According to the directions it's completely safe for aquatic life as long as it's given a week to cure. I only used hydrolic cement as a comparison as to how it works... And yes, because of this site I have a rather expensive test kit that's collecting dust. Before anyone jumps all over me for not giving a poo poo about what a water test reveals about my water I'm going to tell you a little story. My water is perfect  I know this because my fish are alive, healthy, old, and horny ALL the time :lol: I don't keep picky fish though. 



> any word from the master of the funds about the glass yet?


Nope, just this ---> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:roll: 


> Maybe setting it up like one of the diy barrel filters that would dump into a separate sump.


I like it Walt, I really do...  I might be able to get my hands on some of those barrels too, oh yeah, then I'd have my 40 tall and 75 back  And you're only in Mi, are you coming to the party too? :lol: 


> Have you considered using a fluidized sand bed approach to filtering?


I haven't but I'm intruiged, I'm going to do some research on it, I like the space saving part... Thanks!


> Otherwise, I've enjoyed watching your progress and appreciate the depth of information you supply as you make progress, i.e., pictures, diagrams and regular status reports. I've learned a lot.


Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying it! I am!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I've been doing some research on the Fluidized bed filter, I'm pretty sure I've got the idea down pat. I found this article on the net. http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNfbf/bnfbf.htm 
I'm pretty sure this is what I'll do.

I'm still going to use the buckets and have the water flow to a bare sump tank and put a couple of rio pumps in to run two fluidized bed filters. Then in time add a couple more, I like to over do filtration, especially keeping the kind of fish I keep. Pigs with fins...

Thank you very much for spawning the idea of using fluidized bed filters.


----------



## Leon71

One word..........WOW  I read this thread start to finish between yesterday and this morning. All I have to say is keep up the good work and keep us posted. That is truely an amazing project. I have gotten so many ideas from you and other people on here.


----------



## illy-d

I don't really understand the fluidized bed filters from the description in the link.
I can't wait for you to show us how it is done via lots of photos etc...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually it's so simple it's scary. I'm actually kind of disapointed in myself for not coming up with it :lol: J/K!! It is very simple though, lets take it from the stand point of water flow. After the water from the tank goes through a prefilter, ie my buckets, it goes to some kind of holding tank behind the monster. The water then gets pumped from a rio pump through a hose in through the straight part of the FBF (pipe version). It goes through the bulkhead into solid 3/4" pipe that ends 3/8" from the bottom. The water then gets forced through the sand causing it to churn as it rises through it. The idea is to use SAND as the biological media, not bio balls or my nifty netting stuff. From what I understand you have to get the flow from the rio pump just right so the sand doesn't get pushed back into the tank, only water. The reason why it's called a fluidized sand bed is because when the sand is being churned it looks as if it's fluid it's self. Atleast that's how it was explained on one site. So after the water is forced through the sand it rises through the angled part of the "Y" fitting through the other bulkhead then back to the main tank. Do ya get it? :lol: Don't worry, I didn't either, here's a link to featherfinfan's version... it makes more sense seeing it in a plexiglass design. The pipe seems to be more up my alley even though I asked for featherfins advice on how to get something like this to work with my tank, I think after a day of research I've got it!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_fbf.php


----------



## Tron

TheFishGuy said:


> amazing! whats the cost up to... i plan to do somthing like this too at one point.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get back to you on that... Do you mean for the whole project or just the melamine tank?
Click to expand...

the whole tank... what is the blue on the inside of the malemine....is it painted blue or is the malamine blue or is it neither


----------



## TheFishGuy

> the whole tank... what is the blue on the inside of the malemine....is it painted blue or is the malamine blue or is it neither Razz


Sorry, I forgot about your question!

The blue stuff is called drylok, I had it tinted blue. The melamine tank failed, it started to blister so I emptied it. After that my friend ncnutcase posted a link to someone using concrete board with drylok on it. I did my own investigating and on the container it clearly states that if the product us to be used to line a fish pond it needs to cure for one week before filling. So I ran with it and am very pleased with the results thus far. I'm including total the melamine tank in the total cost of the project because that test tank was meant as a test for the monster tank. In my original post I said I was going to include a running tab of the project at the end of every post. I appologize that I haven't done that thus far. So my idea is to put the running total in my signature, this way we're all up to date!

*TOTAL COST = $917.81*

I had to go back to page 17 in order to find that :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I thought you guys might like this... I finished my list of what I'm getting at the Home Dumpster on my next visit :lol:

Five bulk heads
One ten foot stick of 4â€


----------



## MissAmanda

TheFishGuy said:


> I was just having doubts, but I'll get over it.


Whether you think you can, or you think you can't-----you're right. -Henry Ford
Like another said, if you've seen a tank bigger or as big as the one you're taking on, there's a way. I'll be your little moral support girl! :thumb:


----------



## orcy

thats an impressive list of components there. but surely you can get all the electrical cheaper at a specialist trade electrical place instead of the dumpster?

anyway, cant wait to see what you come up with for the FBF. i'm sure it will be magnificent


----------



## TheFishGuy

Cute, very cute :lol:

Thanks MissAmanda, I need all the support I can get! You and spazinout can be my cheerleaders :lol:

I forgot one thing on the list, six bags of sand. Between all my other tanks that have sand in them That's all I'll need. The used sand will also help in jump starting the filters. I've got 765 gallons of tanks running at the moment. By the time I'm ready to fill the monster I know I'll have more set up. So I'm thinking if I do a 50% water change in all my tanks I'll have generated enough water to fill the monster half way. I'll wait a week to put fish in because I know for a fact I'll run out of hot water :lol: I'm thinking it'll probably take a week to get the water up to 80. Also durring that week I'll be franticly looking for leaks :lol: But I'm going to stay positive and say there in't gonna be any. After this next trip to the dumpster I'll still need glass and pumps... I really would like submersable pumps but if I've got to use in line pumps I'll get over it. I've got to go back a few pages to get those links lomax provided and save them....

Later TFG


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've come up with an idea of using one of the return pumps to run the two FBF's. I've got four valves on the list in order to lower the pressure on the FBF's and also to control the pressure into the tank from that pump, and one to recirculate the water in the FBF's durring water changes. I'll do a drawing to better explain. I like to do drawrings 

Oh, another thing I just thought of for the list, two more unions to service the FBF's


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, water comes from the sump pump and goes to four destinations.

1.) FBF
2.) FBF
3.) returns to tank
4.) returns to sump tank

1, 2, and 3 will be properly adjusted for optimal flow throught the FBF's durring normal operation. 
4 will be in the off position durring normal operation

Durring a water change, 3 will be closed and 4 will open so the pump can stay on durring a water change. Which now that I think about it I should put another valve after number three as a simple on off valve so I don't have to re-adjust number 3 after every water change. As far as that goes I should have valves after the FBF's to stop water flow to the tank durring a water change... I'm glad You made me think of it orcy!

Here's the drawing, I hope it helps...











> but surely you can get all the electrical cheaper at a specialist trade electrical place instead of the dumpster?


As far as electrical is concerned, some things are cheaper some more expensive. It all equalls out in the end. Besides, anything over $300 is 12moths same as cash. If I went to my electrical supply house I'd have to pay in a month


----------



## Lancerlot

So much to read, all so confusing. Damit now I want to make a 1000 litre tank :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Don't just look at the pictures :lol: J/K I know it's a lot to obsorb, that's why I'm going to have a party to give tours :lol:


----------



## orcy

shouldn't the sump return come off before the fbf's? that way you shut all return to the tank back to the sump? or am i reading the diagram wrong? looks like a simple 2 way t-valve will allow either all the water to go through fbf and other return, or straight back to the sump?


----------



## Lancerlot

TheFishGuy said:


> Don't just look at the pictures :lol: J/K I know it's a lot to obsorb, that's why I'm going to have a party to give tours :lol:


 :roll: Anyways How much would something like this cost lol. Got any gueses?


----------



## illy-d

Okay the way you described the FBF made sense on the first read - I get it now...

Are you planning on using your 'mature' sand in the tank or the FBF's? Because if you put it in the FBF wouldn't it be ready to rock? Kind of like using a mature sponge in a new filter?

Not all that stuff your getting at the dumpster can be for the Monster... Good luck going through your receipts to figure out your running total - which reminds me its tax time up here in Canada and I can't even think about spending any more money on tanks until I figure out how much I have to fork over to the Government... I'm feeling sick just thinking about it...


----------



## Ricardo755

I'm pleased that you are considering the FSB approach. I've done a lot of research and bought the materials for one that will handle 600 plus gallons for less than $30.00, bulkheads included. The only concern I have is that they work at realtively low flow rates which impacts the number of turns one can expect in a 24 hour cycle. I plan to use two of them but also plan a much more heavily planted tank than I think you cichlid guys typically have so I'm not sure the FSB works in all applications. The turn rate is something that confuses me since read all kinds of different recommendations. Aquatics Systems Engineering by Escobal says 2 turns a day (through the filter) is adequate but it seems everyone else suggests a much higher number. I can get my FSBs to yield two turns a day so I've gone that direction to minimize not only space and clutter but the entire sump, but your needs might be different. Make your own judgment. Good luck.


----------



## spaznout0329

TheFishGuy said:


> Thanks MissAmanda, I need all the support I can get! You and spazinout can be my cheerleaders :lol:


What?! I don't cheer anymore! I tore cartledge in my knee and had to stop after 13 years. 

Anyway, as cool as I think a waterbridge would be. I don't see it being feesable (sp) for the monster fish you have in your tank(s)! I just don't think it would be safe, you'd never know when a fish that's to big for the piping would try to go across and get stuck. I also think it would be hard to keep up the maintience on it. If it went across the celing it would be really difficult to get to if there were a problem, plus trying to clean fishie poo outta that..... I donno that's just what I think.

You're tank sounds like its commin' along nicely and I'm still lost and I don't have any desire to go back and read thru where I got lost at, but plumbing and filtration of tanks always confuses me. When Nick built his wet/dry filter he had to tell me like 50 times how the stupid thing worked and I still didn't understand it all until it was put together.....


----------



## TheFishGuy

> shouldn't the sump return come off before the fbf's? that way you shut all return to the tank back to the sump? or am i reading the diagram wrong? looks like a simple 2 way t-valve will allow either all the water to go through fbf and other return, or straight back to the sump?


I still need water flow through the FBF's in order to keep the bateria alive. I didn't point out in the diagram that after the water goes through the FBF's it goes to the main tank. Steps to do a water change would go something like this;

Open valve 4 
Close valve 3
Close both valves after FBF's
Unplug other sump pump
Turn 2" valve at the first bucket to let 30% of the water out.



> Anyways How much would something like this cost lol. Got any gueses?


My guess with all the fittings and bulkheads involved in the FBF's... High end $50?? I'll keep track of a seperate cost, as I'm curiouse to see how much it's gonna be too.



> Are you planning on using your 'mature' sand in the tank or the FBF's? Because if you put it in the FBF wouldn't it be ready to rock? Kind of like using a mature sponge in a new filter?


One would think???? That's what I plan on doing atleast, why not?? Unless someone here tells me it's a big no no...


> Good luck going through your receipts to figure out your running total


 :lol: I thought about that too, so I'm gonna have the ya who at the register run all the tank stuff through first, that way it'll be easy... I know what electrical is for the tank too so that won't be tough... Maybe.... :lol: 


> The only concern I have is that they work at realtively low flow rates which impacts the number of turns one can expect in a 24 hour cycle.


It shouldn't be too bad to acomplish with valves in line....



> You're tank sounds like its commin' along nicely and I'm still lost and I don't have any desire to go back and read thru where I got lost at, but plumbing and filtration of tanks always confuses me. When Nick built his wet/dry filter he had to tell me like 50 times how the stupid thing worked and I still didn't understand it all until it was put together.....


Don't worry, it only took me 15 years to figure it out :lol: My first home made filter failed horribly, so did my second, and third and so on. The filter on my 240 is about the tenth version and so far the best.... until now


----------



## Walter

Would a big sand filter like the ones for swimming pools work? I have one made by jacuzzi for a swimming pool that was given to me that I have never bought a big enough pump for. If it was cleaned well enough to get rid of the chlorine that is probably in it, would it work? It is even on a small plastic stand that has a place for the inline pump to bolt on to. I'll see if I have time to go dig it out in the next coupla days and get pics.

Something like this without the pump. the dead pump is why it was given away.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product. ... 5275222000

Walt


----------



## ishguy

I think the biggest problem with a sand filter would be cleaning it. I guess these are cleaned by back-flushing. I had a friend who did this once but it was a central filter system for 30 tanks. Before the sand/gravel filter he had a settling tank to settle out the large material first.

It's possible but at what scale is it practical?


----------



## lomax

i used 4 nu-clear filters then a sand filter for my 750g worked great.

if you prefilter the water and just let the sandfilter do the polishing and biofiltration it works great. just one thing though, very important with this setup is to have the flow fast enough so the bioflitration in the sand filter is all airobic or slow enough so the anorobic reation is done before the water returns. if you do the slower flow by making a bypass before the sand filter you MUST airate the water before it goes back into the tank.

i used 4 of the nu-clears so i could keep the flow rate very high and clean every other filter each month. the water flowed though all of them at the same time so i had just over 3000gph flow rate, i had the bypass so i cut the flow to the sand filter to 500gph the rest went around to the returns or into the back of my mag 2400gph booster pump that ran the UGJ system.

The return from the sand filter went to the waterfall that had a air mixer so the water was airrated before it went back to the tank. I only had to change the water in the 750g once a month to keep the water perfect and i did test it each week.


----------



## illy-d

I am so impressed by the stuff that can be accomplished, and has been accomplished by the members of this board!

After reading the last few pages of this thread thoroughly (which focus on filtration) my wheels are spinning for a future tank project!

I really want to set-up a 125 (or larger) if I have the space in my house (we're moving in in a couple of months), and now I am considering a DIY filtration system...


----------



## HybridS130

This whole project is very impressive, although I have to say that I just can't get my fill of pictures. Im really looking forward to how everything turns out.


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

for big tanks diy filtration is the only way to go imo. but for the small tanks its easier and cheaper just to buy a decient hob and canister.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well illy, there's a lot of pride in making your own filter system. My two bigger tanks both have diy filters, I only wish this site was around 15 years ago when I first started to experiment with making my own filters. My first ever diy filter was a ten gallon tank that the bottom was cracked in. I finished breaking out the bottom and used an old 12" x 24" under gravel filter plate under it. The water came down from the tank through a hole that was way too small and tricled over filter floss, then through large gravel, then smaller gravel, then smaller and so on. One problem though, it didn't keep the tank very clean :lol: It was fun to make, but I've learned a lot since then and am still learning today, that's why I love this hobby so much, I'm always learning!



> The return from the sand filter went to the waterfall that had a air mixer so the water was airrated before it went back to the tank. I only had to change the water in the 750g once a month to keep the water perfect and i did test it each week.


This concerns me a little, should I have the water dump into another small sump tank with bubble walls in it or something then pump it back into the tank?

Or should I take one of my many plastic tubs and mount it over the top of the tank so the water dumps in there first then spills into the tank?

Doesn't the water get oxygenated when the surface gets broken though?

I guess I don't understand the airrated part??

Also, rumor has it that the bacteria dies once flow has stopped through the FBF, what the heck do you do when the power goes out?

Should I abandon this whole idea, or are there ways to overcome these problems easily?

I'm thinking I might go back to the barrel full of bio media, it starting to seem a little more simple, unless I'm making a big deal out of nothing?? HELP!!! :lol:



> It's possible but at what scale is it practical?


I don't know man, I'm feeling like my dreams of a couple of FBF's might be crushed... I've got time though... :lol:


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

> Also, rumor has it that the bacteria dies once flow has stopped through the FBF, what the heck do you do when the power goes out?


there has to be a grace period here somewhere i cant imagine that all the bacteria would die as soon as flow is lost im no scientiest but just seems a little extreme.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's kind of what I thought too, but it still concerns me. I'm a user of the K.I.S.S. method. Keep It Simple Stupid. It's worked for me on all my other tanks which is exactly why I was just going to make a much larger version for this one. It's simple and easy to operate... Maybe I'll just flip a coin :lol: The one big reason why I like the barrel full of bio media is by the time I'm ready to put fish in this thing I'll have generated enough cultured bio media to put fish in as soon as the water is up to temperature.


----------



## illy-d

There's nothing wrong in sticking to what you know... If you have a filtration system that has been perfroming well on your other tanks why not apply that knowledge and experiance to this project?


----------



## Scatocephalus

Been following this for years it seems now!! 

In regards to the Drylok, did you put it right on top of the melamine or did you place cement board on the melamine and then add Drylok?

I'd be so incredibly nervous about a large rock falling and chipping the Drylok...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> There's nothing wrong in sticking to what you know... If you have a filtration system that has been perfroming well on your other tanks why not apply that knowledge and experiance to this project?


I agree 100% Yet I'm still in limbo about the FBF's!



> Been following this for years it seems now!!


You should feel the pain of sitting in front of it not full of fish or water :lol:



> In regards to the Drylok, did you put it right on top of the melamine or did you place cement board on the melamine and then add Drylok?


Drylok went straight on the melamine...



> I'd be so incredibly nervous about a large rock falling and chipping the Drylok...


You'd be surprised as to how tough this stuff is, while moving one of the pieces I accidentally scraped it accross another piece. It didn't even leave a mark, and trust me when I say I scaped it HARD. There were lots of colorful adjectives flowing from my pie hole when that happened. When I put the other piece down I went back to the piece that got scraped and I couldn't find where it touched it! I looked from all angles, I even got out a flash light to try and find a blemish... Nothing was found! It's very tough stuff, it's my new favorite aquarium product!


----------



## Scatocephalus

> You'd be surprised as to how tough this stuff is, while moving one of the pieces I accidentally scraped it accross another piece. It didn't even leave a mark, and trust me when I say I scaped it HARD. There were lots of colorful adjectives flowing from my pie hole when that happened. When I put the other piece down I went back to the piece that got scraped and I couldn't find where it touched it! I looked from all angles, I even got out a flash light to try and find a blemish... Nothing was found! It's very tough stuff, it's my new favorite aquarium product!


So you drylok'd the pieces first and then screwed them together?

Another question, if the drylok is so impervious couldn't you save money by using cheaper PDF wood or plywood and then using drylok? I'm assuming the melamine is more expensive.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> So you drylok'd the pieces first and then screwed them together?


No, the melamine tank was a test tank for using melamine and no water proofer. It failed, so I coated it with drylok. The pieces I'm refering to are the tank liner for the monster tank. I used concrete board and put three coats of drylok on it, then installed them in the tank which was lined in plywood first. When picking one up is when I thought I messed up a nother one.


----------



## Walter

You could always have the upflow bio filter running into a sump and then run supplemental FBF from the sump on a small closed loop with a separate dedicated pump. The smaller separate pump would probably make the the FBF easier to control and regulate.

I will agree with you on the KISS rule, as it was pounded into my head by the Marines. I still find it helpful today for about everything.

I have always built my filters so that the bio media is at least 25% submerged when the pump is off. As long as the bacteria have some O2 and nitrogen, they can survive. The do die rather quickly when dry however. I think that the bacteria live longer when water circulation is stopped in an open wetdry type filter than a canister or FBF because of the oxygen depletion. I have not done any quantitative studies on this, but I believe that the logic is intuitively correct. I should ask some of my tree/deer counting friends. (biologists) 



> And you're only in Mi, are you coming to the party too?


Probably not, given my schedule, but it would be cool to see. Do you have an expected completion date? I am knee deep in a chemisrtry degree/undergrad research and am getting married this june, so it is doubtful. I may be able to get my better half to take a 7 hour car ride with me, but not to go see a fish tank. Even this one. 

Keep up the good work; I hope this is successful because I have 3 painted turtle that would like a bigger home.

Walt


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well you could always tell her you really want to go to the Cleveland zoo and just stop here on the way :lol: As far as a finish date is concerned.... I'm not quite sure, it all depends on just how busy I get too...


----------



## lomax

well a FBF is the best but i always liked the idea of a down flow filter using biobeads like in the larger bead pond filters. you would need a larger filter as the beads do not have the surface area of sand but you would lose the FBF startup problems.

I wounder how fine you can crush pumice rock and still have it float? get some 6 inch clear pvc and add crushed pumice rock pump water in the top so the rock fills the tube. shine some colored lights down the ends and mount it on the wall next to the tank like a post modern sculpture. 

ok now i know what my new filters are going to be :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice... I think I'm onna e-mail my dad and see what he thinks about me going to the company he retired from to get a couple of plastic barrels. When we were kids he brought some home for us to use as hampers :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

lomax said:


> I wounder how fine you can crush pumice rock and still have it float? get some 6 inch clear pvc and add crushed pumice rock pump water in the top so the rock fills the tube. shine some colored lights down the ends and mount it on the wall next to the tank like a post modern sculpture.


It'll float until you crush it so fine that none of the particles have micro-vesicles in it. That's basically sand.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Small little update, I'm currently working on the corner pieces that will fix my screw up of a couple of days ago. I cut 3" strips of the hardi concrete board and I've got to put three coats of Drylok on them. I put one coat on already and at 7:30 pm eastern time I'll do a second coat, then a third at 10:30. Drylok wants you to wait three hours between each coat. I'm going to wait a week to install them though. Also I think I'll be able to make it to the dumpster this coming saturday night after work to get the rest of the filtration stuff and most of the other stuff on that giant list...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's exactly why I'm building this tank....



























That'll look mighty impressive when he's three foot long eh?  Can you say wet pet??


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

my catfish is the reason for my 230g tank crazy what we will do for a fish. got him when he was about 3 inches long now 3 years later hes about 18 inches long. i guess my next step for him is a outdoor pond??? :roll:


----------



## Questor

Think you'll still be hand feeding him when he's 3 feet long?


----------



## adirondack

I think that it would be hand and arm feeding, maybe even shoulder :lol:


----------



## Scatocephalus

adirondack said:


> I think that it would be hand and arm feeding, maybe even shoulder :lol:


It's only hand feeding once... after that it'll be stump feeding.


----------



## orcy

three feet. he'll need an even bigger and better tank then. perhaps the idea of turning the whole basement into a tank isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

just drylock the walls and floor hang lots of lights and get out the scuba gear!


----------



## TheFishGuy

He's actually very ginger about taking food. It's only when he's hunting is when he's dangerous :lol: I don't think it'll be a problem feeding him when he's big, I just can't believe the other fish don't go crazy when I feed him. Maybe they know I'm feeding him chunks of another cichlid, talapia :lol:


----------



## j rice

*TheFishGuy*

I would like to volunteer to feed him at the tank filling party, if that's cool with you.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok... Oh, by the way, whoever suggested a rubbermaid tub for the sump tank was right. I found a 100 gallon tub at tractor supply for $66.00. I did not realize they tapered at the bottom, it'll work perfect!


----------



## illy-d

$917.81
+ $66.00
$983.81

:thumb:

Current value of $983.81 in Canadian $$$: $1,158.68
Future value of $983.81 invested at 12% AI, in 25 years: $15,602.83
Being able to have a small piece of the Amazon River right in your basement: Priceless.

There are somethings in life that my Fiance won't allow me to buy. For those I need to watch as TheFishGuy builds it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: , that's awsome, I think I might print that and hang it up somewhere in the fish room :lol:

I haven't bought it yet so I can't add it to the total... Maybe tomorrow though there might be a lot to add....


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

so did you decide to just go with the bio media bucket instead of the fluidized bed?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, I think so.... I'll have to experiment with a few ideas I've got kicking around. I might just use a rubbermaid trash can and fill it to the rim and let it spill over into the tub. We'll see.... I might be able to get more things done on it this week end. It's supposed to rain here tomorrow which means I'll have some time to get a side job done which will open up the evening to go shopping and open up saturday to get something done. I'm excited


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got another question for Y'all. I would like to use ugj's in this set up but have never even heard of them until coming to this site. Needless to say I have zero experience with them and need some ideas. Since the glass will not be the entire length of the front I can drop lines down the front two corners where no one can see them.

From there where do I put jets?

Is one inch pvc too big? (I'm planning on getting a pump that pumps 5000 gallons an hour, split it off and have a spray bar also)

I can get thin wall one inch pvc that will be easy to mold and make the tips of the ugj.

Any input would be appreciated since I'll be going shopping for a few hundred things today  (it's raining)


----------



## sssage

Some interesting things I've heard done with UGJ's is turning them into a reverse UGF. It will shoot the waste to the top of the tank where many of your filters are and your filters can collect the fish waste for you. Then all you really need to do is some spot cleaning in the substrate and your water change, simple right? I haven't done it myself but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Studdlygoof

I'm experimenting with a combination of UGJ and reverse UGF...just drilled tiny holes in the long tubes that go out to my jets that run under my egg crate and doubled the GPH flow that was recommended for each jet to overcompensate for the extra output...ill let you know how it goes


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I've pretty much decided that one inch is going to have to work, because I got EVERYTHING to finish the tank, the pump, the return lines, the sump tanks (or cans if you will), insulation for the walls, light fixtures... EVERYTHING!!!! The glass is finished too!!! I've just got to go get it!! It took me two and a half hours to get everything at the home depot, but I also got everything to rewire my house too... In total I spent $1800. I already went throught the reciept and figured out what was for the tank. The new total so far for the entire project is *$1,622.81*

I'll post some pics after I eat dinner


----------



## illy-d

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

yeah what illy said hurry up and eat!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I said I'd post pics after dinner so here's some pics and a drawing....

Ok, from left to right is one of the 44 gallon trash cans that will be used as either the sump or the bio filter. Insulation for the ceiling, the door to get in behind the monster, and the new electrical panel to support my habit, cichlids :lol: 









We used the cans as a place to put stuff after it got rung up, here's more pvc fittings and the pump.









Here's the other trash can full of electrical boxes and a box of electrical devices next to it...









Another shot of the 44 gallon trash can. These are the heavy duty cans, the ones that cost more than $12, I think they were $35 a piece. They came with nice snap on lids too  









Here's the pump and the set up to get two return lines down to one inch. We named it the bull :lol: 









It's a Beckett W3500 it boasts 3560 gallons an hour at one foot. It's a waterfall pump and it's made by the same company as the one that's running on my 240. I'm very pleased with the one on the 240, they both have a 2 year warranty. THis pump will have to only lift water five feet, at five foot it'll pump 3000 gallons an hour. I think cycling the tank close to four times an hour is plenty. But we'll see...

The bull...









Now here's a drawing so you all can understand my plan, please feel free to critique anything about the "plan" Ok here's the "plan", after water exits my four bucket pre filters it will arrive at the first trash can. I'm going to run the three inch pipe all the way to the bottom leaving it a couple of inches off the bottom. My hope is that water will rise evenly throught the biological media. The two trash cans will be connected by three 2" pipe lines using more bulkheads (shower drains) to attatch them to gether. Once water has made its way through the bio media it goes through one of the three choices it has into the other trash can where it will then be pumped back into the tank. The reason for splitting so early is so I can easily control flow via valves. One line will go to an etensive ugj system that I will have fun experimenting with, the other will go to a spray. The spray bar will have a "T" in the middle of it. I'm expecting it to have way to much force so the "T" will be put in as a pressure release valve of sorts. If the water is spraying out of the spray bar too hard and splashing too much then I'll open the valve to let water spill out into the tank. I'm hoping that will work as I've never had to deal with such a strong pump. Hey I thought of something fun, I think we should take one of the trash cans out side and fill it with water then droop the pump in with the atatchment I made up on it and see how high the water goes... What do ya think, :lol: I'll do it in the morning and take a picture. Nevermind, there's still enough day light......









I'll be back in a minute.....


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Check these pics out! I had to test it.....

I filled the water to the top of the horns....









Then plugged it in :lol: It wasn't that place in vegas that I can't spell but it was cool... it emptied the waterin like 10 seconds :lol: 



























:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh, that was fun.... :lol:


----------



## illy-d

Get back to work - that catfish needs a new home! And that Green Terror that I have requested go into the Monster isn't getting any smaller you know! :wink:


----------



## orcy

so, if i read this right, the water goes into one bin at the bottom, through biomedia, then through 3 2inch pipes into the other bin at the top, and is then pumped back to the tank.

how well do you think the bulkheads will seal on the round bin? is all this still sitting in a 100 gal rubbermaid? i think i'm lost on what your doing for plumbing. so many ideas have been through this thread. :-?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> how well do you think the bulkheads will seal on the round bin? is all this still sitting in a 100 gal rubbermaid? i think i'm lost on what your doing for plumbing. so many ideas have been through this thread. Questions


Ok, :lol: Sorry, there's no more rubbermaid tub, just the trash cans now. Sorry, I should have been more clear....

I did make a little progress though.....

Here's the cans... There isn't going to be a problem sealing the bulkheads, the plastic trash can has plenty of flex...









The can on the right in this picture will be the can full of bio media, the shower drains still have the chrome cover on them which will stop any bio media that escapes past the light diffuser (egg crate). So does it look like the picture...?









I also painted the floor behind the tank, it looks purty now  









I'll hit it hard in the morning.....


----------



## orcy

have you considered placing the whole two bins on a solid piece of ply? otherwise will all the pressure be on the pvc and bulkheads whenever it is moved? its starting to look like a filtration system now though, cant wait till tomorrow to see some more advances.


----------



## Leon71

TFG

That looks awesome. And that pump really kicks azz. 4 times an hour is pretty impressive.


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

isnt it better to let water fall over your bio media rather than it being submerged 24/7?? from what i understand it works better with air/water mix. just my 2 cents.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> otherwise will all the pressure be on the pvc and bulkheads whenever it is moved?


The plan is to never move it :lol: I've had these things full to the rim with water in the past.... Don't ask... Any way, they're very strong and the barrel idea was brilliant. Thanks Walter 



> isnt it better to let water fall over your bio media rather than it being submerged 24/7?? from what i understand it works better with air/water mix. just my 2 cents.


Ya know... I really don't know. I do know what you're describing is a wet/dry... Mine is modeled after a pond filter. I stole the idea off a web site when I was first trying to figure out how to build one. I have pretty much the same set up on a smaller scale for my 240. The principle is the same but different material are used.

Here's a link, I save everything in my bookmarks :lol: 
http://www.skippysstuff.com/biofiltr.htm

It's a good read, I suggest it to anyone interested in building their own filter. My variations are of course the media and over all size, but the principle is there.... I'm very satisfied with my 240 set up. Funny thing is I said my 240 was going to be my last set up and the biggest tank I'd ever have. Boy was I wrong :lol:

Sorry to those who are looking back on this thread, photobucket sucks. Some pics won't be available for a few days... or weeks???


----------



## TheFishGuy

*orcy*


> so many ideas have been through this thread. Questions


I love you man... :lol: :lol: That's just funny :lol: :lol:

I change my mind a lot... until I'm at the store and it just hits me :lol:


----------



## illy-d

> So does it look like the picture...?


Go back and look at that picture of the two trash cans facing each other and try to tell me it doesn't look like 2 grey R2D2's squaring off in a Sumo match!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

(the last smiley is me after realizing nobody else thinks that picture looks funny)


----------



## Bad-Daddio

TFG - one question; i've seen that filter design you referenced (skippysstuff.com) before - it's brilliant in it's simplicity. one of the key principles he mentions about that design is the use of the rubbermaid stock tank because shape irregularities, indentations, etc, create tubulence. the trash cans you are using share the rounded shape with the stock tanks, giving you the swirling flow he mentioned but do you think not having the turbulence will diminish the effectiveness of your filter? he does say on his web site that he tried 55 gallon drums (basically the same inner shape as a big trash can) and they failed. i know this is a tough thing to judge but i'm wondering what your thoughts are.

if the turbulence really is one of the keys to his design though, it would be fairly simple to add something to the trash cans that would create that effect.


----------



## lomax

just add some air pumps, that will disturb the water and add needed O2


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Go back and look at that picture of the two trash cans facing each other and try to tell me it doesn't look like 2 grey R2D2's squaring off in a Sumo match!


I was thinking more along the lines of the robot from lost in space DANGER! DANGER! :lol: :lol:

I didn't post that originally because I didn't think anyone would get it :lol:



> just add some air pumps, that will disturb the water and add needed O2


I was actually thinking of adding a powerhead, but a couple of air stones is a better idea. Thanks lomax, once again...

I'm taking a little break for lunch, at this rate I'll be done with the filter by 3:00...

And of course, I took a million pictures of the progress so far.

Here's a pic of the first installed bucket pre-filter, notice my wifes artistry...









I jumped the gun a little and forgot that I needed to install the far bulkhead and plumb it, it also needed to be dead nuts level with the rest...









Here they are, the bucket brigade...


















I try to put together small stuff before adding it to the system, it's a little easier to do some things on the ground then in place... The rag is there to keep my beautiful new floor clean and to wipe excess glue from the joint. It makes for a neater job...









Installed on the first bucket...









The next...









For those of you who don't know, this is called a sanitary "T" notice the curvatiousness of the 2" part of the "T" it's pointing it's flow in the direction of... well... flow  Also if ytou didn't notice I changed over from 2" to 3" to get more..... Flow :lol: 









On down the line...









Even furthur....









And the final destination of all the water from the buckets....









I used a piece of romex to hang the pipe from the ceiling for the moment until the ceiling gets hung....









:lol: Here's the two lost in space robots killing each other :lol: Notice that with all my excitement I counted wrong when buying bulkheads so I left that one out. Water should never be that high in the second bucket (the one closest) so I'm not worried about it. I'll pick up another one the next time I'm at the dumpster...









The bull...









The lids have been cut to fit and unions and valves have been installed...









This will be the main line down to the ugj system, it runs back to where the first bucket is then over the tank and then down into it. Along with another shower drain I need to pick up a check valve...

























That's as far as I've got this morning. I was up at the but crack of dawn due to the excitement of building this filter today. I think I did pretty good. I'll be back later

See Ya, TFG


----------



## illy-d

Looks friggin' good so far!
I've been doing my water changes and reading the forum! It's convenient to have a computer in the fish room (my fiance still thinks we have fish in the computer room - I guess it's all perspective!).

It looks like you still need to make a repair to the tank in the top right corner where the UGJ line enters the tank. Or is that above the water line and not a concern?


----------



## Frick

Are you planning on drilling a couple of wholes in the PVC lines. If you don't you have worry about creating a siphon that could drain the tank. Looking at the pictures of the setup it looks like water could potentially fill up the trash cans and overflow onto the floor. If you drilled the holes over the tank, even if they leaked during normal operation, it would just be back into the tank.

On a different note if you are worried about having to much pressure for the spray bar, could you use a pressure reduction valve similar to what they use on RVs. It has been many years, but I seem to recall that when my parents had a RV they had a valve that went on the spigot that prevented to much water pressure from entering the RV and blowing the lines.


----------



## mandruch

Looking great!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> It looks like you still need to make a repair to the tank in the top right corner where the UGJ line enters the tank. Or is that above the water line and not a concern?


I've got pieces cut and coated with drylok to repair the corners that I messed up... Those will go in later this evening...



> Are you planning on drilling a couple of wholes in the PVC lines. If you don't you have worry about creating a siphon that could drain the tank.


Actually I was planning on getting a check valve when I take a huge bag of fittings back to return...



> Looking at the pictures of the setup it looks like water could potentially fill up the trash cans and overflow onto the floor.


That's actually not the case at all. How it works is you fill the tank until it starts overflowing into the plumbing and down to the cans. When the cans are full that's when you stop filling. It's still basicly the same set up as a normal sump. The pump controls the flow of water simply because there's very little resistance from main tank to sump tank. If power was to go out the tank only drains so far down. It stops when the sump tank is full. When both barrels are full to the rim they're holding 88 gallons of water. My only concern is that the sump tank/trash can isn't going to have enough volumn of water in it. That's easily overcome by adding another trash can and plumbing it together.



> On a different note if you are worried about having to much pressure for the spray bar, could you use a pressure reduction valve similar to what they use on RVs.


I've got a plan for that too :lol: , I'm going to install a "T" in the middle of one of the spray bars (there's gonna be two) on that "T" I'm putting a ball valve with two 90's on it in case I need to relieve pressure. I tried to think of everything so I'm glad others (like yourself) got my back. I loved doing the plumbing on this, it was fun.... I finished the jet layout... Here's some pics...

One question though, has anyone ever used a cap with a hole drilled in it for a jet in a ugj system? It sure seems like it would work, I just don't know what size hole to drill... 1/4"??

Here's what I came up woth for the ugj's tell me what you think...

Left side.









Right side.









A shot from the end...









Here's the makings of the spray bars. I can't run them until the glass is installed and then I've got to put braces from the front to the back, then they can be put in....









I'd really like to hear some feed back on the jet locations and making the actual jets out of a drilled cap. Thanks guys...


----------



## jontwhale

sorry if this is a silly question.

What would happen if the power went out. would water syphon out from your UGJs? as these are at the bottom of your tank???

other than that i am thoroughly enjoying watching your progress!

Jon


----------



## HybridS130

WOW

Im extremely impressed with how well this project is coming along, the quality of work is amazing as well, I seriously cannot wait to see water in this tank.


----------



## mandruch

I don't know if this was already brought up, but are you going to build in a background?


----------



## j rice

*TheFishGuy*

The caps you are using for the jets will work, but I would take a table saw or what ever you prefer and cut a grove in about 1/3 of the way thru so the water fans out more as it comes out in stead of a stream. Does that make sense?

As far as the layout goes it seems to have a few dead spots in it. and how many gph will you have per jet as of now?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> What would happen if the power went out. would water syphon out from your UGJs? as these are at the bottom of your tank???


Nope, I'm getting a check valve for that... And there are no silly questions. How else are you supposed to learn?



> I don't know if this was already brought up, but are you going to build in a background?


I wasn't planning on it, I've got some huge plants to hide certain things but other than that I really didn't have a plan to make one.



> Im extremely impressed with how well this project is coming along, the quality of work is amazing as well, I seriously cannot wait to see water in this tank.


Thank you, and me either!!!! :lol:

My wife thinks I should expalin furthur about the tank filling party. The party will not be held for the first filling of the tank. I need to be alone for that... :lol: I'd like to have it up and running for a little while to work out any kinks. Not to mention I don't want to break down in tears in front of everyone :lol: You see, I might cry if it leaks, and I might cry if it doesn't. :lol:

The tank filling party will consist of putting who ever comes to the party to work. It's going to take for ever doing 50% water changes in all my tanks. Some of the water is going to have to be bucketed to the monster. Then There's the task of moving all the fish in. I'll need help with that too. So you see, the party can start after all that gets done :lol: I'm not kidding, if you plan on coming bring a bucket and a net :lol: Maybe some hose and a pump too :lol:

Tentative date is *MAY 6th for the tank filling party*

So who's in?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> The caps you are using for the jets will work, but I would take a table saw or what ever you prefer and cut a grove in about 1/3 of the way thru so the water fans out more as it comes out in stead of a stream. Does that make sense?


Yes, it makes perfect sense, but I like my fingers :lol: I'll find a way, that's a great idea!



> As far as the layout goes it seems to have a few dead spots in it.


I assume you're refering to the front? My reason for that is I'm trying to create a circular current that runs across the entire length of the tank. The spray bars on my other two tanks do a great job of stopping poo poo from collecting in the front half, it's the back half that gets all full of poo. So I thought I would help the current buy pushing water from the front ot the back. What did you have in mind? Keep in mind I'm an ugj virgin, this is a first for me so go easy on me :lol:



> and how many gph will you have per jet as of now?


Well there's eight jets, and I figure a third of the water will probably be sent to them. So 1000 divided by eight is.....125 gallons an hour from each... right?

Suggestions PLEASE, I need them


----------



## TheFishGuy

I love it.....









Brilliant, friggin brilliant!


----------



## j rice

I hope you didnt cut all of those caps like that!  I meant the other way or in the side if the cap was hole down.

Never mind I see you used 45's instead of 90"s


----------



## j rice

I am far from a pro myself did it once. And my project with them was scaled down. my tank is only a 150  not 1000 gal plus. but the concept is right circular movement. but hey when you fill the tank put some kind of debris in there to see how well the jets move the stuff. at this point I guess you can still add on or tweak them a little.


----------



## redzebra24

i found a submersile pump .5 horsepower. 2000ghp is ti a good price?? 50 dollars


----------



## Frick

I have no idea how much check valves cost, but would it be feasible to have 2 in each line. I have never used them myself, but reading here for the last several years I have heard people mention that check valves can occasionally fail. It seems like the extra cost for 2 more check valves would be worth it to prevent 800+ gallons from being dumped into your basement and worse possibly killing the fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I have no idea how much check valves cost, but would it be feasible to have 2 in each line. I have never used them myself, but reading here for the last several years I have heard people mention that check valves can occasionally fail. It seems like the extra cost for 2 more check valves would be worth it to prevent 800+ gallons from being dumped into your basement and worse possibly killing the fish.


This is my dilema... I really would rather not drill a hole in the feed line though....

Well I did a litle more...

Atleast it'll be easy to fill the tank...









If you're a plumber please don't look to close :lol:


----------



## ttopmustanggt88

wow looking really good. i use caps with holes drilled in them for the returns from my sump. i used 3 quarter inch holes and placed them on the outer edges evenly spaced around the cap makes water shoot at 3 different angles working great so far. just my 2 cents i do like the slit in the cap idea but is that slit big enough?? maybe small slit on the beginning of the line and bigger down the line further to make the pressure get all the way to the last one?? im also relying on check valves to stop siphon hope they work as prescribed. josh


----------



## mandruch

Atleast it'll be easy to fill the tank...









If you're a plumber please don't look to close :lol: 







[/quote]

I was think of doing this as well. Good call. :wink:


----------



## jasonrmaslan

Looks good


----------



## orcy

so you actually use hot water to fill the tank as well? i always thought that hot water from the copper pipes was a no-no for some reason. no idea why i thought that, but i've always only used water from the cold taps.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I was think of doing this as well. Good call.


I highly recomend it 



> Looks good


Thanks 



> so you actually use hot water to fill the tank as well? i always thought that hot water from the copper pipes was a no-no for some reason. no idea why i thought that, but i've always only used water from the cold taps.


I've never heard of that? I've always got the water to the right temperature first when doing changes... I'm sure the water heater won't be able to keep up filling this thing.... :lol:

I did a little more today...

I ran the power in the room...









Yes it's GFCI protected :lol: 









Here's some shots of the tank with the lighting installed. These lights will be dimmable, but the switch will not be right next to my seat  they will be on a timer though and I'm sure once I find a nice shade of light I'll leave it there, then brighten for service...


----------



## tank90

Great job, Very impressive. I live in southern Michigan but I am having sugery on my arm/shoulder this month or i would be there helping fill er up. Something for future use for coating big tanks...check this out, I am gong to contact the company and inquire about use in freshwater inviroments with fish..If it's ok for fish it could be something really cool. Is shows a cardboard box holding water coated with this stuff...lol

http://www.sanitred.com/

good luck, chris

p.s. If you need a traffic director or a grill cook on fillup day let me know, I still have one good arm....lol


----------



## tank90

OK for you or anyone that is interested.....this is what i found out about this stuff..

1. Ideal Products certify that our SANI-TRED products will not result in adulteration of food products if used and applied as supplied instructions and label directions indicate.

2. SANI-TRED products will perform well under a daily regimen of rigorous cleaning, cyclical temperature change, and wet conditions.

3. All SANI-TRED products are impervious to moisture, completely water-proof, and are not water soluble. Water has no effect on these cured materials even in the presence of standing water on a raw edge.

4. SANI-TRED products are light colored, and these light colors are solid colors not intended to obscure detection of debris or unsanitary conditions. The properly installed SANI-TRED surface may even be sterilized due to it's monolithic non-porous nature in either smooth or textured installations.

5. After application and cure, these products become solid polyurethanes that will not decompose, deteriorate, eject, emit or otherwise exude residuals in either a liquid, solid or gas form, and contains no known carcinogens, mutagens, teratogens, classified as hazardous substances, heavy metals, or other toxic substances.

6. None of our SANI-TRED products are considered a pesticide, they do not have pesticidal characteristics and Ideal Products does not manufacture or distribute pesticides of any kind.

chris.


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of the robot from lost in space DANGER! DANGER! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I didn't post that originally because I didn't think anyone would get it :lol:


Told ya I was older than you! I still remember my pride and joy when I was, oh, 10 years old or so. My "Will Robinson Lost In Space official shirt"!


----------



## 20 20

OK, add me to the ones concerned about a siphon from your UGJ's. Check valve's fail, ya know. Usually just a slow leak, but I'd hate for that to happen when you are away for a week. If you are going to use your return pump to feed the jets, I STRONGLY recommend drilling a hole in each feed line just a bit below the water line. Or, make the UGJ's a closed loop. Cut another hole in the tank, somewhere low, but not too near the substrate if you are going to be using sand, and hook up a pump to the feeds to the UGJ's. No need to drill the siphon holes then. Of course, you'd need to replump your return from your sump, just feed it to the surface, with the appriate siphon holes. Or check valves, if you like tempting fate.

Of course, this is just my humble opinion, BUT YOU'D BE NUTS TO LEAVE IT LIKE YOU'VE GOT IT NOW!!! :wink:


----------



## fishboy123

what happened to the 10 gallon tank that used to make an appearance in the old photos :?:


----------



## badabing68

I have been lurking for a little while. I read all this post, good job on your tank. :thumb: 
I was also woundering about the ten gallon tank, and the bottle of beer


----------



## kornphlake

I lived in a house in Mexico for a while that had problems with water pressure. To solve the problem the landlord installed what we called a "sisterno" and "tinaco", I think it's sistern and tank in english but I've never seen a similar setup in an english speaking country so there might be some other name. Basically it was a system with 2 tanks one on the first floor and a second on the roof of the house another 3 stories above with a pump connecting the two, during the night water pressure would increase enough to fill the lower tank, there was a float attached to a valve to keep the lower tank from overflowing and a float attatched to a switch at the upper tank, when the level in the upper tank would drop below a certain level the pump would turn on and pump water from the lower tank to the upper tank until the float in the upper tank rose enough to shut off the switch. It's a pretty simple system to figure out once you've looked at it for a while, when we first moved into the house we couldn't get the thing to work, first the pump needed to be primed, then once we finally got that going we figured everything was fine so we let the pump push all the water into the upper tank and we left. While we were gone all the water drained back into the lower tank and overflowed all over the floor. Thank goodness we were in Mexico, tile floors are a lot more forgiving than carpet. Anyway it turns out we had a faulty check valve, the total cost to replace it was like 10 pesos. I'd do redundant check valves if it were my house and I was plumbing for the first time, that or an air hole, either will save you a lot of headache.


----------



## mandruch

20 20 said:


> OK, add me to the ones concerned about a siphon from your UGJ's. Check valve's fail, ya know. Usually just a slow leak, but I'd hate for that to happen when you are away for a week. If you are going to use your return pump to feed the jets, I STRONGLY recommend drilling a hole in each feed line just a bit below the water line. Or, make the UGJ's a closed loop. Cut another hole in the tank, somewhere low, but not too near the substrate if you are going to be using sand, and hook up a pump to the feeds to the UGJ's. No need to drill the siphon holes then. Of course, you'd need to replump your return from your sump, just feed it to the surface, with the appriate siphon holes. Or check valves, if you like tempting fate.
> 
> Of course, this is just my humble opinion, BUT YOU'D BE NUTS TO LEAVE IT LIKE YOU'VE GOT IT NOW!!! :wink:


Just add another can with an overflow, for emergencies.


----------



## jontwhale

but he would need 1000 + gallons of overflow to cope?!? what about a ballcock like in a toilet cistern type thing. get pushed up to close it when too full or something?

as i said before. im not a plumber. lol.
Jon


----------



## 20 20

mandruch said:


> 20 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, add me to the ones concerned about a siphon from your UGJ's. Check valve's fail, ya know. Usually just a slow leak, but I'd hate for that to happen when you are away for a week. If you are going to use your return pump to feed the jets, I STRONGLY recommend drilling a hole in each feed line just a bit below the water line. Or, make the UGJ's a closed loop. Cut another hole in the tank, somewhere low, but not too near the substrate if you are going to be using sand, and hook up a pump to the feeds to the UGJ's. No need to drill the siphon holes then. Of course, you'd need to replump your return from your sump, just feed it to the surface, with the appriate siphon holes. Or check valves, if you like tempting fate.
> 
> Of course, this is just my humble opinion, BUT YOU'D BE NUTS TO LEAVE IT LIKE YOU'VE GOT IT NOW!!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just add another can with an overflow, for emergencies.
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean by that. Another trash can, with another hole in the back of the tank? Problem is, the UGJ's have openings in the bottom of the tank, if a siphon does start, it'll go until the water drains to the top-most UGJ jet. Maybe I just don't understand what you mean?


----------



## orcy

so why not plumb a single jet back up one corner to the top of the tank next to the spray bar, and pointed in the same direction? it will act like part of the spraybar and if the power goes out, AND the check valve fails catastrophically, the siphon would be broken instantly.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, one thing at a time....

I'm going to get a check valve _and_ drill a hole just below the surface (I never thought of that) I didn't want some random stream of water landing on the sirface somewhere, why I don't know but hey, Did you guys really think I was gonna leave it without something to prevent the tank from empying!!

Sorry about the ten gallon tank, I decided to save some fry from a pair so I needed it... I really didn't think anyone would notice!!

Hey, bad arm or not, if you can come to the party then get here! So far they'll be you and one other if you come :lol: :lol:

As far as water pressure is concerned.... It's not the pressure that's the problem, it's the temperature. My water heater is only a forty gallon. Fine for a family of five, but not for filling 800 sum gallons :lol: It'll be fine for the test fill, byt the time I get fish in it it'll be up to temperature... I hope


----------



## TheFishGuy

Don't worry guys... I'll test everything.


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> I'm going to get a check valve _and_ drill a hole just below the surface (I never thought of that) I didn't want some random stream of water landing on the sirface somewhere, why I don't know but hey, Did you guys really think I was gonna leave it without something to prevent the tank from empying!!


Well, since you said you didn't want to drill a siphon break hole, er, well, yeah! :lol: But I knew you'd come around...


----------



## 20 20

Ya know, when you start a great 'tank-building' thread like this, the tank no longer remains 'yours'. It's all of ours now. So, you have to listen to us. Just because. It's the law. You start a tank building thread, you give part ownership to those throwing a million suggestions your way.

That means we have the right to come an park our butts in front of the tank anytime we want to enjoy the view, day or night. And you provide the beer. And a comfortable recliner. And the snacks. And a TV (off to the side, of course, in case there's some game I want to watch on). And the beer.


----------



## chefkeith

20 20 said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a check valve _and_ drill a hole just below the surface (I never thought of that) I didn't want some random stream of water landing on the sirface somewhere, why I don't know but hey, Did you guys really think I was gonna leave it without something to prevent the tank from empying!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since you said you didn't want to drill a siphon break hole, er, well, yeah! :lol: But I knew you'd come around...
Click to expand...

Siphon break holes need to be tested.
I tested the siphon break holes on my tanks plumbing to see if they worked. In my case the holes were too small and didn't break the siphon, all it did was aerate the water being siphoned out. I added more small holes and it still didn't break the siphon. I ended up moving all the inlets/outlets up to the midlevel of my tanks because I didn't want to risk my tanks being emptied.


----------



## illy-d

I'm no plumber, but I would think that the best place to put a siphon break hole would be at the highest point in the line - where the strain against gravity (and thus suction) is at its greatest.

In the event of a power failure air should then be sucked in with the greatest amount of urgency, and break the siphon.

This is just an assumption. And yes I know I am an A$$; I am just waiting for the Ump to shun me. :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, relax ladies!! First off, any of you are welcome at any time to come and sit in front of it, and yes, there's a TV in the room... And yes, there's a small bar fridge stocked... So the question is 20/20... are you coming to the party along with the two others :lol: >?

As far as the ugjs.... I'm going to test everything, and I'm going to have *TWO* check valves and I'm going to bring a line up past the surface of the water on the opposite end of the tank. This will be the fail safe. I'm going to be putting a lot of fish in this thing and unfortunately they need water to swim around in. So I won't let it drain, don't worry 

I'm in the middle of doing water changes, YEEE HAAA, I wish all my tanks were plumbed, this sucks. I'm contemplating putting every fish I own in the tank and only having one tank to worry about... Besides the catfish, who do you think would win the battle royal? Meaning I wonder which fish would be the last to get eaten :lol:

Don't worry, I'm not going to do that....


----------



## 20 20

Heh, I didn't say WHEN I'd be knocking on your door, just that I reserve the RIGHT to knock on your door. As long as there's beer...

As far as your other tanks, once you get this beast done, go back and re-plumb those for the quickie-water-changy thingy.


----------



## mandruch

20 20 said:


> Ya know, when you start a great 'tank-building' thread like this, the tank no longer remains 'yours'. It's all of ours now. So, you have to listen to us. Just because. It's the law. You start a tank building thread, you give part ownership to those throwing a million suggestions your way.
> 
> That means we have the right to come an park our butts in front of the tank anytime we want to enjoy the view, day or night. And you provide the beer. And a comfortable recliner. And the snacks. And a TV (off to the side, of course, in case there's some game I want to watch on). And the beer.


LOL! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> quickie-water-changy thingy.


Is that a technical term :lol: I'm actually thinking of selling the 185 set up after my oscars spawn.

The plan is most of my central/south americans will go in the monster. then my africans will move to the 240. leaving the 185 open to let my oscars spawn atleast once. Ya see, I've had the female for over eight years and I think it'd be kind of neat to have one of her offspring, then keep going generation after generation... But after they spawn I think I might sell my 185... Unless the catfish in the monster gets too unruly then the africans will go back in the 185 and..... well you guys know me by now, I'm sure I'll change my mind several hundred times :lol: :lol:

Hopefully I'l be setting the glass this saturday 

Don't worry, the camera will be there


----------



## orcy

did i just hear the word "Glass". practically drooling with anticipation :lol:

so what did you end up paying for the glass? And what thickness was decided on in the end? i could always read back through the thread, but 39 pages is simply too many (whats the record for thread length on Cichlid-forum?)


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Is that a technical term :lol:


Yeah, it is. I just trademarked it, too. So, I charge a small fee to anyone using the 'quickie-water-changie thingie'(tm). You're using it on the new beast, so, that would be one six-pack fee. For every other tank you decide to use it on, it's another six-pack fee. (fourth tank free, however).

Glass!? Glass!? GLASS!!?? Next thing you know you're gonna spring the 'W' word on us! (Water!)


----------



## dagamore

TheFishGuy said:


> Sorry about the ten gallon tank, I decided to save some fry from a pair so I needed it... I really didn't think anyone would notice!!


WTF Over!

It is not a ~1128 gallon tank photo with out a 10 gallon tank in it. I was wondering why the new pics looked off, now i know.

Great work on it so far, i love how you setup the filtration and what not. Good work, hope it fills quick, and correctly the first time.


----------



## illy-d

While your seeding the "Monster" I bet it would look pretty cool if you increased the bio-load by adding about 200 - 300 Neon Tetras!!!

I had a school of about 15 neons and they didn't really swim around together until I added the first 'Predator' to the tank - then it was unbelievable how they came together as 1.

I don't know how expensive Neons are where you live, but they are pretty cheap up here, so it may or may not be feasible.


----------



## Toby_H

wow... lots of tank swapping in your future... you must like work...

just let me know when to pick up the 185


----------



## lomax

illy-d said:


> While your seeding the "Monster" I bet it would look pretty cool if you increased the bio-load by adding about 200 - 300 Neon Tetras!!!
> 
> I had a school of about 15 neons and they didn't really swim around together until I added the first 'Predator' to the tank - then it was unbelievable how they came together as 1.
> 
> I don't know how expensive Neons are where you live, but they are pretty cheap up here, so it may or may not be feasible.


forget the neons they will just be lunch, i used 50 rainbowfish in the 750g i had they worked great. lots of diffrent colors and most can handle cichlids.


----------



## illy-d

Nothing wrong with a live lunch :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> WTF Over!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You're only the second person I know that says that :lol: :lol:

"F" me Over.. :lol: :lol: I'll see what I can do about getting that tank back in the picture...

I love it......



> so what did you end up paying for the glass?


I'll let you know at the end of the day tomorrow. I'm picking it up in the afternoon. I don't have a final price yet. But I assure you. In life, it's not what you know it's who you know. I followed every lead I could until I found someone I knew. I'll put the new total up in my signature tomorrow nite.

The glass is 3/4" thick. If all goes well I'll be filling it with *WATER* sometime next week!!!!!!!!    

Hows a few hundred convicts for a live lunch ?
8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

33,572 views. That's nuts! You guys are awsome! 40 pages! We've surpased the "pics of us" thread!

It's all about status... 8)


----------



## spaznout0329

...and in much less time. That 'pics of us' thread has been going for over a year now!


----------



## umnchuck

Whaa... whaaaa.. wwhawha... Whaaater... WATER!!! He said it!! *Fill'er'up*!!


----------



## 20 20

The "W" word!!! 

_He's such a tease..._


----------



## 20 20

_Heh, it's stupid posts like my last one (and this one) that's gotten this thread to 40 pages, ya know._


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'll post a pic of the GLASS later this evening


----------



## dagamore

TheFishGuy said:


> WTF Over!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: You're only the second person I know that says that :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

what can i say, i was a soldier for long time, and now i work with them, as a blood sucking contractor (technical term) .

Love the work you have done, and the smooth/often/informative updates.

and i love the idea of a convict bio starter/lunch for you shovel noes cat


----------



## lomax

yup you have twice the pages of my long diy post  but still less then half the views :lol: 
I wish this site would host the pics, as all my old posts are missing most of the pictures now.


----------



## Frick

Where's the pictures of the glass!!!!

It's almost 9PM, we want pictures! Grin


----------



## illy-d

This is worse than Christmas Eve when I was 8 years old!!!!!!!!!!!! :x 
I need my DIY fix for the day man - I'm in withdrawal!!!!
Hook me up!!


----------



## MrRngr94

dagamore said:


> what can i say, i was a soldier for long time, and now i work with them, as a blood sucking contractor (technical term) .


I say it too, but then again I was in the military and am also a "blood sucking contractor" lol.
Everytime I say it my wife just stares at me like I'm nuts.

Where's the glass pics?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here it is!! The glass!!!!!










I'm going to bed!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Notice the change in the total???


----------



## redzebra24

wow that did just jump


----------



## Toby_H

hey look when I started following this thing no one said I was going to have to remember... what was the total before tonight?


----------



## TheFishGuy

About $41.20 less than what it is now...

I've got a lot to do to get this thing ready to hold water, so you guys are just gonna have to be patient.... Sorry


----------



## mandruch

Nice glass. 8)


----------



## jontwhale

i imagine they weigh a fair amount!!!


----------



## ROMAN1218

I've read all 41 pages of this thread & I've yet to make a single comment, and I feel like I wanna be part of all this hoopla. So.... here's my comment.

You've got a very kind wife  Don't let her go :thumb:


----------



## 20 20

_I think she's just an imaginary wife..._

Nice glass! How are you going to brace it while the silicon*E* dries?


----------



## umnchuck

I agree... sounds too good to be true! Mabye perhaps he should give us a lecture on finding the perfect wife


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Nice glass.


Why thank you 



> i imagine they weigh a fair amount!!!


They're actually not that bad, two guys can hadle it fairly easily, I'm going to have four guys here to hand over the front of the tank though. Two guys in, and two guys out...



> You've got a very kind wife Razz Don't let her go Thumb


Very nice of you to finally chime in, and oh how right you are! Don't worry, I ain't ever lettin' her go!!



> I think she's just an imaginary wife...


Nope.... My wife just said... " wouldn't life be easy if I _were_ imaginary" I
I said, "No, who would do my laundry, make dinner, clean the kids, clean the house, do the dishes, go grocery shopping, give me the three best kids in the world and be willing to give me another? Whithout you I'd be a mess, I'd probably weigh less, but be more in debt!"

My wife is the greatest, you couldn't make someone like her up 
Here's proof.....











> Mabye perhaps he should give us a lecture on finding the perfect wife


Lectures are held every sunday afternoon during water changes, they only cost $1664.01 payable in cash 

I did make a little progress this evening, I put those corner pieces in from when I screwed the corners up. We have two sayings at work. First, "There are no problems, just opportunities" the second is "A good carpenter knows how to fix his mistakes, always have the confidence that you can fix something if it doesn't go as planned."










I did this in all four corners, only three needed it but it had to balanced...









I'm also feeling a little paranoid, so I ran a bead of siliconEEEEEE around the bulkheads...









These three pics are taken without the flash on, the first is the lights at 100% This will be nice for when it's time to service the tank. Or show it off...









This shot is taken with the lights dimmed 50%









25% on for when you're feeling sexy  <-- I never use that because it seems like the little dude is licking something :-? 









If it should rain tomorrow, glass will be set


----------



## bell

are you going to have braces across the top? after my tank failure i'm very paranoid about any weak spots.....the 30 gallons that hit my floor was enough.....i can't even imagine what 1000gal would do.


----------



## Frick

ok be honest, who else read the above post an immediately went to another website to check on the weather in Ohio?

The tank looks great, good luck putting the glass in.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> are you going to have braces across the top?


Yes, the glass has to get in the tank first, then the top braces will be installed. I plan on using kick sticks from the back of the glass to the back wall of the tank. How many will be decided when that bridge gets crossed 



> ok be honest, who else read the above post an immediately went to another website to check on the weather in Ohio?


 :lol: :lol: That's funny!


----------



## iceblue

Told ya you would get a lot of hits.


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> siliconEEEEEE


No, no, no! You forgot to make the E *BOLD!!!* Like "silicon*EEEEEE*. Get it right next time, will ya?  How many guys is it going to take to place that glass in place? Gonna do it yourself?

Oh, and Mrs. ThatFishGuy, will you marry me?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How many guys is it going to take to place that glass in place? Gonna do it yourself?


There's going to be four of us.... Two guys in the tank and two out. The two out will hand it up to the two in. The two in will be the ones actually placing the glass...



> Oh, and Mrs. ThatFishGuy, will you marry me?


Too late, she's mine!!!

ps. No word on if we're going to try and work today. My guess is yes, it's supposed to start raining at 8 this morning but be over fast and then get sunny. I'll let you all know


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> There's going to be four of us.... Two guys in the tank and two out. The two out will hand it up to the two in. The two in will be the ones actually placing the glass...


Have Mrs. TheFishGuy take pictures of that, should be interesting!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually she's a member of the cichlid-forum too, her name's jjsgirl or something like that.

Still haven't found out about work yet, but I've got a line on an awsome piece of decoration for the tank. It's a surprize though


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Still haven't found out about work yet, but I've got a line on an awsome piece of decoration for the tank. It's a surprize though


Let me quess... It's a sunken 10 gallon tank!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope... But close :lol:

And the glass will get set today!!!   

And yes, I'll have Mrs. Fishguy take some pics


----------



## 20 20

So either it's a floating 10 gallon tank, or a sunken ship of some kind. How many tubes of silicon*E* are you going to be using? Gonna get reeaal smelly in there.


----------



## Badgers034

i cant wait 2 c the glass in and filed with waater and all aquascaped and sttocked. then it will look REALLY good.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I hope you guys are ready to see tons of pics! The glass is set!!! What an adventure let me tell ya... I feel like saying "Don't try this at home kids!" :lol:

First we had to get the glass up over the top then inside...


















We had it leaning against the back wall while I cleaned the rough edges of the concrete board painted with the drylok. I just used a razor knife and trashed a blade...

















My son helped until we started using the silicone.









Here's one of those anonymous mid section shots that you see on the news when they do those stories about people that need to lose weight... :lol: 









After I got all that cleaned up I installed the top braces which are made out of 1/2" EMT flattened at each end then lag bolted in place.

















Then I crawled in to clean the glass...

























We used three tubes of silicone per pane of glass... Here we are setting the first piece...

































After all the chocking was put in place I smoothed out any and all silicone on the top, bottom and sides...









We pretty much did the same thing step by step for the other piece, the only difference is since the glass touches each other I laid a bead of silicone where they would meet then pushed the two pieces together... In this pic you'll see that I made a point to stagger the seam of the concrete board with the seam of the glass. The glass is centered...









Lastly heres some random shots of the tank with the glass installed and chocked...

















Here's a couple of shots taken through the 240, don't mind the mess in between!

















I've still got a lot of work ahead of me, I need to get back in the tank to put more silicone in at all the inside corners and to put the mending piece in on the bottom over the but joint of the concrete board. I also need to stud in above the front of the tank, making it look as if the tank is in the wall, when in all reality it is the wall


----------



## mandruch

Nice work. I like the cross braces. Clever and cheap. Hope all is well when filling it up. Have a great Easter all.


----------



## 20 20

OK, THAT is FRICKIN' AWESOME!!! I assume the bottom glass edge is resting on the tank floor? How long is the curing time for that much silicon*E*?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Nice work. I like the cross braces. Clever and cheap.


Thanks, but I can't take credit for it, the guy who went with me on the road trip to get the glass came up with it. That and about 20 other ways for bracing :lol: That's all we talked about for 2 1/2 hours :lol:



> Hope all is well when filling it up.


Me too!!



> I assume the bottom glass edge is resting on the tank floor?


Yes, it is, but it's also resting on silicone...



> How long is the curing time for that much siliconE?


I would assume 24 hours???? It skinned over in about 20 minutes and the stuff that has ooozed out the front is already getting hard. I usually wait 24 hours when repairing tanks, but this is a first for me. Also a first for me is a new idea I just came up with, I don't know if others have tried this but while I was plumbing the return lines from the pump a minute ago I realized that I'd have to drill 28 feet of one inch pipe to make the spray bars. I was feeling lazy so instead of drilling a billion holes I cut a slice in the entire length with my table saw. I have no clue if it's going to work and it's going to be very interesting to watch upon start up. We'll see I guess :lol: It's not glued so if it doesn't work I'll just have to go back to the original plan of drilling a hole every inch for 28 linear feet of spray bar :roll:

As always here's some more pics....

The spray bars....

















The pressure relief valve that will now be hooked up to the ugjs acting as not only the pressure relief valve but as a weep hole so the tank doesn't drain in case of power failure...









Well what do ya think of the "new" style spray bar? Do you guys think it'll work?


----------



## Leon71

That is awesome.....great job.


----------



## 20 20

Will there be any issues with rusting with those braces and lag bolts? I assume not, because you think of everything... :lol:


----------



## 20 20

I've heard of people waiting 7 days for silicone to dry on these types of tanks. Don't know if you actually need to wait that long, but I've seen that timeframe in other DIY tank threads.


----------



## Sav505

I think the spray bar will work. Are the cuts on the side of the pvc, and not the bottom? If they are level I think that it would make a nice waterfall. I cant wait to see them in action!

I have really enjoyed following this! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Toby_H

your efforts are definitely commendable...

but I'm not going to congratulate you until I see it with water in it


----------



## umnchuck

I dont think we have the Patience to wait a week... :?


----------



## chefkeith

At first I had my doubts about this project, but now I am firm believer that you did the best job possible. It looks like this tank will get a DONE stamp soon. It's been a pleasure following this thread from day 1, it's been more spontanious than a season of the tv show " *24*". Come to think of it, it would be cool if you could get your own tv show on diy tank building. You deserve it. It would be ALOT better than most of the crappy diy shows on TV.


----------



## Badgers034

I have a question. Are you going to use that Bio-Spira stuff to cycle your tank, or are you going to do it the original way?? If you do it the original way, is it going to be fishless or with fish??


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Will there be any issues with rusting with those braces and lag bolts? I assume not, because you think of everything...


 :lol: :lol: I just finished painting them with drylok :lol: :lol: along with the whole top edge :lol: :lol:



> That is awesome.....great job. Grin


Thank You! 

I was just coming on to say I just finished painting the braces (on the ends atleast, I'll get the rest of em tomorrow in the am...


----------



## TheFishGuy

I forgot to say that when I start to fill the tank I'm going to do it via the return lines. I'll let the can fill up then turn on the pump. This way hopefully I'll be able to get the settings I want with the jets and spray bar... Of course it'll make for some great pics I hope


----------



## illy-d

I have some concerns about the spray bars working to your satisfaction. Yes - water will spray out of them, but I think there will be a distinct decline in pressure along the length of the bar.

It it works, but not quite as well as you want, you could split the difference on the next attempt by doing several shorter slits with the table saw, and of course space them so that you don't have a slit where the spray bar rests on the cross braces.

This has been awesome - we, you, us, whatever... are so close to seeing this thing with water in it!!!

Being that you used copious amounts of silicone I would wait 3 days or so before filling with water. Of course you will be able to trim off any of the excess seepage within 24 hours.


----------



## j rice

Looks freakin awesome fishguy :!: 8) 
I agree with illy-d about the spray bar, but it would be a easy fix if it didn't work out as planed.

BTW is there still going to be strippers unveiling this thing?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, apperently I didn't realize there was a whole nother stinkin page of responses :lol:



> I've heard of people waiting 7 days for silicone to dry on these types of tanks.


I'd have to go an vacation in order to not go nuts!!



> I think the spray bar will work. Are the cuts on the side of the pvc, and not the bottom?


Right now they're on the side, but they arn't glued. If I don't like the performance I was going to turn them so the slit was facing up and see how that looked??



> but I'm not going to congratulate you until I see it with water in it Razz


Jealousy rears it's ugly head :lol: :lol: I wouldn't expect any less from you 



> I dont think we have the Patience to wait a week... Perplexed


Imagine how I feel!!!



> Come to think of it, it would be cool if you could get your own tv show on diy tank building. You deserve it. It would be ALOT better than most of the crappy diy shows on TV.


Why thank you, but only a few of us would watch it :lol: :lol: I'd have to get a chick in a pink tool belt with fake head lights to get ratings :lol: :lol:



> I have a question. Are you going to use that Bio-Spira stuff to cycle your tank, or are you going to do it the original way?? If you do it the original way, is it going to be fishless or with fish??


Oh man, I was waiting for this! :lol: I don't use chemicals... Ever! :lol: What's going to happen is all of my tanks will get a 50% water change. That will generate enough "used" water to be able to get fish in right a way. The most important thing though is seeding the filter. That won't be a problem, I've been saving all kinds of dirty media to add. This first fill I'm doing will be free of any media. It's simply to check for leaks and to test the systems. I might even go for a swim... After the tank is up and running for a week or so then I'll remove 50% of the water add the seeded media and dirty tank water. I've started every tank I have this way and have never had a problem. I will also be adding "used" sand as substrate.



> This has been awesome - we, you, us, whatever... are so close to seeing this thing with water in it!!!


Thanks, it has been a blast, but it's nowhere near over!!

And what's this poop about waiting three OR SO days? Is there a legitimate reason why? I'll be back, I'm gonna go read a tube.... Ok, it says it normally will cure in under 24 hours?? What the heck does normally mean?? I'm not normal :-? :-? Maybe I'll go read the "Sticky"

Here's a funny pic for you guys...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> BTW is there still going to be strippers unveiling this thing?


You must have been reading another thread????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## j rice

TheFishGuy said:


> BTW is there still going to be strippers unveiling this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been reading another thread????? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry wrong forum again!


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JJ'sGirl

Mrs. The Fishguy here..... lol

NOPE sorry guys no strippers :wink:


----------



## 20 20

JJ'sGirl said:


> Mrs. The Fishguy here..... lol
> 
> NOPE sorry guys no strippers :wink:


Isn't about time for "Lady's Night Out"? I think that coincides with "Boys Night In Filling The Big A** Fish Tank" party...


----------



## TheFishGuy

SHE FOUND ME!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> SHE FOUND ME!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


She was there all along. They're sneaky like that... :lol:


----------



## JJ'sGirl

> SHE FOUND ME!!!! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


OH please, honey....you read me almost every response each day lol



> Isn't about time for "Lady's Night Out"? I think that coincides with "Boys Night In Filling The Big A** Fish Tank" party...


whats a pregnant girl like me gonna do for ladies night? lol go have some beers at the local hill jack bar? sorry not my style, although i am sure i could let all the kids stay up real late and i am sure all you men could take care of them all, right?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Yea they could help with the clean up if it fails :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Man, you guys are rough :lol:

Go build your tank... :lol: If you don't get that thing done soon, my oscars are gonna spawn and the fry will be 12" by the time you get some!


----------



## mikmaze

no strippers. hmm.... Snap, I got it, we could see if that tank is big enough to wet a t shirt


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Screw it 8) I'll have it finished by the time the 1st set of fry have spawned :thumb:


----------



## Frick

JJ'sGirl said:


> whats a pregnant girl like me gonna do for ladies night? lol go have some beers at the local hill jack bar? sorry not my style, although i am sure i could let all the kids stay up real late and i am sure all you men could take care of them all, right?


Why do I get the impression you aren't from Orwell?

My wife thought I was nuts when I wanted to get a third tank and my largest is only a 55. I can't imagine her response if I showed her this idea.

Look at the bright side, hopefully the kids will be amused for a couple of hours on rainy days looking at all of the fish.


----------



## 20 20

Congratulations on the 'Little Fish Guy To Be'! :thumb:


----------



## illy-d

I had a tank resealed (prior to finding this DIY forum obviously) at an aquarium manufacturers
(spelling??).

Anyhow, the guy suggested I drop it off on Friday so they could re-silicon*E* it on Saturday and I could pick it up and it would be ready to go for Monday.

He said they like to have 72 hours to allow the silicone to 'off-gas' (whatever the **** that means).


----------



## TheFishGuy

I really don't think I can wait three days. I'm the most impatient person in the world. Besides, if it fails I'm just going to get some of that sanitred stuff and line it with that.

I know it's not recomended but I'm fillinig in 7 hours... I have to... Or it's going to have to wait till next week end, and there ain't no way I'm waiting til next week end!!!!

I'm sure it'll be fine, I've filled repaired tanks 12 hours later. My theory is this, the water pressure assists in the proper curing of the silicone. I'm not going to be putting fish in for a while so don't worry about the whole acetone affect on livestock.

Where's lomax on this whole dry time topic? It's not that I don't value your opinions, to be honest nothings going to stop me. I'm just too friggin' excited!!!


----------



## Badgers034

Do you have ANY idea on how you are going to aquascape this thing?? Are you going to swim in it or what?


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's funny you mention that, when we were setting the glass my wife goes, "so how you guys gonna get out after you put the second piece of glass in? Well let me tell ya, it ain't easy getting in and out. :lol: The substrate is going to be sand and it's going to have a few large boulders here and there and some big plants. I've got a ton of old sewer and drain pipes I was going to pile in one corner so if any fry are produced they can have somewhat of a chance at survival. That's pretty much it....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I feel your pain. I wanted to fill my 44G right away, but of course i wasn't nearly as excited as you are about yours, so i ended up waiting like 10 days.  later. It sucks how its always seems to feel like now or never :?


----------



## Badgers034

that sounds really kool with the pipes. Those would look really kool after they have algae growing on them. I know that you probably answer this question many times, but what are the dimensions on the tank??


----------



## JJ'sGirl

The final *inside* dimentions are 166 1/2" from left to right. 36 1/2 from front to back, and 30" from top to bottom. Total gallonage inside the tank will be about 789 gallons. Not nearly what I wanted but what I wanted I did not have room for. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, it would have been nice to go two foot more from front to back.


----------



## chefkeith

I think I only waited 24 hours before filling my diy tanks. I once filled one up at night and slept near the tank. That tank made me real nervous as it was making creeking noises all night. That was about 3 years ago and the tank still has no leaks. I figure the creaking noises are normal for new diy tanks.


----------



## umnchuck

Better tell him to start building another tank and tell him how EXACTLY you want it :lol:


----------



## bean

good luck! this has been a great thread! a few weeks a go i resealed a 125, i waited 30 hours and filled it with water. just before it was full it started dripping, somewhere around the bottom seam. i couldnt find the exact spot so i drained it and stripped it back down to reseal again. the bottom seam looked and felt cured on the outside but was raw in the center causing the leak. after the reseal i let it set for five days, problem solved. room temp was 70 degrees f. if your tank leaks, so what, just let it cure longer next time! cant wait to see it with fish! good luck!


----------



## imusuallyuseless

So how's it holding so far???


----------



## 20 20

Is it wet yet?


----------



## Leon71

The suspense is killing me... :?


----------



## orcy

man, i had so many days to catch up on your almost ready to start filing the thing. it wierd how occasionally cichlid-forum just stops sending me emails when theres new posts.

anyway, the glass looks great. not sure on the curing time for silicone, but theres a lot of it thats completely anaerobic so I know that it can take a really long time to be fully stable. like a week or more. I think Jawi waited at least a week.

anway, hope it all works out and holds water.


----------



## illy-d

If your not putting livestock in right away, and your anxious to test for leaks go ahead and fill it! You are probably right that having an even constant pressure exerted on the glass from the water will help to set and seal the glass!

Please don't leave us hanging at this critical juncture!!! We need to know; Your pain is our pain, and your Joy is our Joy!!!

We're in this together (at least emotionally :wink: )

My fingers are crossed for no leaks!!!


----------



## vi3tb0i

Mang. This thread is amazing. Went through every single page with my beer. (Root Beer of course) :lol: Im only 15. Too young to drink beer. HAHah


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well it's funny you mention beer, because I've had two so far :lol: :lol:

Here's where we're at, yes it's wet, not full yet but I was thinking about you guys so I figured I would post. Incidenty, my wife was logged on and not me, so that last post about the dimentions was me :lol: Sorry :lol:

I decided to fill the two trash cans because I wanted to see the pump in action....

I dropped a hose in the far can so I could watch water dump into the closer one...









And here's the pump in action, I'm very pleased with the jets!!









The spray bar didn't turn out exactly as planned but I might eliminate one of them and see what happens, some cutting and two caps will do it...









1/4 full and going strong, no leaks, not a one..... yet :lol: :lol:

And here's where we're at right now.... Still no leaks!!..........yet :lol:


----------



## 20 20

OK, I like having the beer bottle in the pic, you can skip the 10 gallon now.

Oh, and congrats on the wetness!!!


----------



## Slash314

It looks awesome  !!! Good luck, it shouldn't leak, hopefully :lol: . Can't wait to see it set up with fish.


----------



## spaznout0329

Yay the 10 gallon is back!  Unless I missed something from other pics b/c well I haven't gotten e-mail updates for the past few days and I think I missed some stuff, but I'm not going back to read it all. So when do you think you'll be putting your fishies in there? (that's probably been asked a trillion times, sorry) Oh yeah, and what are you going to put around the front of the tank? Or are you just going to leave it how it is?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well folks as it stands there's no leaks!!! yet........ But we have bad news too, it seems as if the 44 gallon trash can does not have enough volumn for the massive pump I got. It drains it too fast, So I'm going to have to get another can to create more volumn so the pump doesn't suck air... No big deal though, I can handle it!! I don't know if my wife can though :lol: :lol: It's going to be another $70 or so to get another can and six more bulkheads  I'm not going to complain though!!

As always here's some pics....

Here she is *FULL*!!!!!!!!!!!! 









And here's the first inhabitant.... Not quite sure if it's going to live, but who cares :lol: :lol: 









And the nights consumption.....


----------



## Badgers034

LMAO the beer in the ten gallon is kool. What kind of fish is that?? and u definately need to somehow have that ten gallon in ur aquascaping, like sink it or something, it has been with this project since the first pics.


----------



## spaznout0329

That's awsome, all of it, but mostly the beer bottles in the 10 gallon! I love it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jwmustang

I think the surprise will be a real live mermaid in the tank.


----------



## HybridS130

jwmustang said:


> I think the surprise will be a real live mermaid in the tank.


NEKKID!
The whole time I was laughing so hard when people were asking if it was wet yet. Im really impressed with how quickly you put together a tank of this size, I remember signing on not too long ago and this thread was only a page or two long and you were asking questions about how to go about doing something like this and here you are, done, complete, beautiful work. All of the wood work, the plumbing, the ideas, and everything have been of such high quality and so impressive. Personally, I think $1600+ for something like this is a small price to pay but, Im sure you paid an even bigger price emotionally. I just wanted to give you some much deserved props and I hope all of your inhabitants do great.


----------



## MrRngr94

Well now that that's done.......... when are we starting on the drywall?


----------



## orcy

its so nice to see it full of water. congratulations. i think this is a wonderful project, and that fact you have thus far pulled it off with such a limited budget is amazing. i so wish i could come over and have a look.


----------



## 20 20

It's not that the trash can is too small, it's that your pump is 'outpumping' the drains ability to keep up with it. Adding another trash can won't do a thing for that. You need to either add more bulkheads to be able to drain more water quicker, throttle back that pump by a valve, or get a smaller pump. With the number of bulkheads you already have, it may be best to just get a smaller pump. You don't want have too much flow going through your wet/dry biologial filter. It's a gph issue, not a sump-size issue. How many gph is your pump?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> What kind of fish is that??


It's a goldfish..... :lol: :lol: Think he's happy?



> LMAO the beer in the ten gallon is kool.





> That's awsome, all of it, but mostly the beer bottles in the 10 gallon! I love it! Laugh Out Loud


Funny what you'll do when you're drinkin'. Funny thing is I rarely drink, 5 beers put me over the edge :lol: And I'm hung over right now :lol:



> I just wanted to give you some much deserved props and I hope all of your inhabitants do great.


Thank you very much, it does mean a lot to me 











> Well now that that's done.......... when are we starting on the drywall?


Geeze you guys are slave drivers! :lol: Don't worry, it'll go quicker than you think!
This was three months ago....









When it's all said and done I'm going to have a friend come over and do a video tour of all the tanks. Hopefully that will satisfy everyone :lol:

Update:

No leaks! .......yet :lol: Do you think the depot is open today? :lol: I suppose I should spend Easter with the family.....

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!!!

Jonathan aka TheFishGuy

ps. My nieghbors son was over last night, he had a great idea, if you come and see the tank you've got to sign the wall behind the tank.... So far only him and I have signed it :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> It's not that the trash can is too small, it's that your pump is 'outpumping' the drains ability to keep up with it. Adding another trash can won't do a thing for that. You need to either add more bulkheads to be able to drain more water quicker, throttle back that pump by a valve, or get a smaller pump. With the number of bulkheads you already have, it may be best to just get a smaller pump. You don't want have too much flow going through your wet/dry biologial filter. It's a gph issue, not a sump-size issue. How many gph is your pump?


I came to that realization this morning when sober.... I was under the impression you're not supposed to impead flow of the return pump? By the way, it's rated at about 3000 gallons an hour...


----------



## bell

20 20 has a good point......i notice a reduce in flow on my overflow box when i use a screen to keep food out of it....
can you pop off the drain plates that are on the rear of the tank to make it an open pipe? that should improve your flow alot, the flow should double without them.


----------



## bell

also i was looking back at your filters.....is it getting through the foam in the buckets fast enough? is water building up behind the bucket in your overflow pipes? maybe run one overflow without the heavy foam and see if flow increases.
it definately sounds like a return problem.


----------



## Slash314

Fishguy...are you going to make the outside of the tank fancy or leave it how it is???


----------



## Ricardo755

I've watched from the beginning and checked your progress nearly every day and sometimes more often. I rarely offered a comment as others seemed to have a sufficient range of opinions and I didn't want the page count to get too high but I've thorougly enjoyed watching you do what many, many of us would love to be able to do. One of the most enjoyable parts of it though is feeling a part of something that few others outside the cirle of Cichlid-forum enjoy. I've told others at work about this crazy guy building a huge tank and how cool it's been to watch and how great it will be when finished and they just look at me, say "Okay....." and walk away. I guess that's what makes a hobby a hobby - it doesn't appeal to everyone and is hard to explain to those who don't share your enthusiasm for it. Thanks for letting an enthusiast in on the fun. I've learned a lot, too. You, sir, are a true craftsman and if there was an award for the effort, I'd nominate you for it. Hey, that's an idea - how about if everyone who's watched this thread put up a couple of bucks through the forum to create an Annual DIY Tank Award and deliver the winner a throphy worthy of displan. You've got my vote. In any event, enjoy the day. Me, after dinner with the family, I'm heading over to pick up a 120 gallon tank I snagged on Ebay - it never ends, does it?


----------



## Cpoc

Hey TheFishGuy great thread. There was some much info on the project that I had to read it in 2 sessions. GREAT project makes me want to do something like that but at about half the size as your tank. As for your spraybar problem you can either use one spraybar and leave the other alone or you can put a reducer and bring your spraybar to 1/2 inch that should do the trick. The problem is that there is not enough pressure on your spraybars and that's why its doing the dripping affect. It the same as the Eheim canisters for example that if to much pressure comes from the spraybar you can either make each hole bigger or add more holes. In your case the pipe is way too big and you got two of them to boot. Great work on the project and your wood work is top notch. You should be really proud that you have one solid hudge tank. I really like the idea on the top braces. Its such a simple approach yet very affective. If you did not live so far away I would have come over to your tank filling party.


----------



## 20 20

3000 gph isn't that much on a 750+ tank. I can't remember, and don't want to go back and read, but are the UGJ's powered by the same pump, or a different pump? If a different pump, add that gph to get your total gph. Around 10-15 turnover rate should be good for your tank, could be a bit less if you want. Other may want to chime in with that figure, maybe I'm wrong?. Anyway, 10x turnover puts your target gph at 750+ per hour. So, you actually need more flow, if that's your only pump. If so, add a second pump for your UGJ's, and add more bulkheads. If it's not your only pump, based on what you've done so far, you can figure out how to modify everything. I just don't feel like thinking anymore on a beautiful Easter morning.

Oh, by the way, HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> can you pop off the drain plates that are on the rear of the tank to make it an open pipe?


I can... I'll try that...



> also i was looking back at your filters.....is it getting through the foam in the buckets fast enough? is water building up behind the bucket in your overflow pipes? maybe run one overflow without the heavy foam and see if flow increases.


It gets through the foam just fine, and I've tried removing it too....



> Fishguy...are you going to make the outside of the tank fancy or leave it how it is???


Studs will continue up in the front and drywall will be hung to make it seem as if the tank is in the wall, when in all reality it is the wall....



> it never ends, does it?


Nope, it sure doesn't! And thank you for the kind words, it's really nice to hear! I know exactly what you mean about the hobby and only the people that are in the hobby understand... I'm feeling very frustrated at the moment trying to resolve this pump issue. It will get resolved but honestly I'm a little disapointed in the fact I've got to return such an awsome pump and get one half the size 



> Great work on the project and your wood work is top notch. You should be really proud that you have one solid hudge tank.


Thanks Cpoc, I am proud but a little disapointed as I mentioned before, I should really expect it though, it is a DIY project and they're never done...

I think I'm going to go get that smaller pump and if that doesn't work I'll try and add more sump tank volumn by adding another can, if that doesn't work then I'll just cry 



> I can't remember, and don't want to go back and read, but are the UGJ's powered by the same pump, or a different pump?


Only one pump running... What do you mean by 10x turnover rate? Do you mean ten times and hour? If so don't you think that's a little much? Right now with this pump the tank should cycle about four times an hour.

What to do... what to do????


----------



## TheFishGuy

OK, I tried popping the covers off and it didn't really make a difference.

Lets think this thing through... I've got a pump that empties a 44 gallon can rather quickly. To the point that water doesn't start to refill the can fast enough. If I were to get another can and put it right next to it connecting the cans with a 2" pipe at the bottom. This way when the pump starts up it will be removing water from both cans having an 88 gallon reserve instead of a 44 gallon reserve. It's not even 44 gallons because when the pump starts to suck air there's still quite a bit of water in the can.

I understand that the pump should control the flow of water through the filter, but take into account that when that 44 gallon can empties it only makes the water in the tank one inch deeper. 166" x 36" x 1" is about 25 gallons or so. If I had the chance to double that it would force more water through the filter. Keep in mind that when the water rises in the tank it rises *up* through the plumbing before falling through the bucket prefilters. In my opinion there just isn't enough water to get pumped into the tank. Before I do any kind of exchanging of pumps or adjusting the flow from the pump to the tank I'm going to offer it more water to play with... I'll get back to you when I do that....

Thanks again for all the kind words and all the great advice


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> Thanks again for all the kind words and all the great advice


What did i tell you mr. wizard??? :wink: :lol:  And yeah your logic sounds correct that you probably need more water. How's the goldfish doing???


----------



## 20 20

Yeah, 10 times the volume of the tank an hour. Your tank is 750+ gallons, so you'd need 7500 gallon per hour flow. That's total flow, not flow over/through your wet-dry filter. Now, I may be getting the 10x figure confused with salt water, which I know needs very high flow rates, up to 20x-30x. That's why I'd like some fresh water experts to weigh in on the gallons-per-hour figure for a cichlid tank. If the rate should only be 5x, then you'd need 3750+ gph flow. So, before you go changing pumps, make sure you've got the right figure.

And adding more capacity to your filters (not flow rate) will only result in that larger capacity getting emptied into your main tank. You need the flow rate to keep up with the pump. More bulkheads, larger drain pipes, less powerfull pump. Take your pick.


----------



## jontwhale

the 10x rule usually only applies to internal power filters I think. they say 3 - 4 for canisters so guess it would be the same for sumps.

Also I agree that the water cant be getting back to the buckets quick enough, if all set up perfectly it shouldnt matter what size the bin is. Guess thats the fun of DIY..... trial and error!!

Looks fantastic I'm very very jealous my man!
Jon


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How's the goldfish doing???


He's gone to a better place, which would have been his fate no matter what. So if there's any tree huggers out there I appologize for the blatant disreguard of a 2" goldfish 



> Yeah, 10 times the volume of the tank an hour. Your tank is 750+ gallons, so you'd need 7500 gallon per hour flow. That's total flow, not flow over/through your wet-dry filter. Now, I may be getting the 10x figure confused with salt water, which I know needs very high flow rates, up to 20x-30x. That's why I'd like some fresh water experts to weigh in on the gallons-per-hour figure for a cichlid tank. If the rate should only be 5x, then you'd need 3750+ gph flow. So, before you go changing pumps, make sure you've got the right figure.


My two other tanks with sumps on them cycle about four times an hour. Any faster and I'm not sure the fish would be able to rest... That's my theory, and it's worked so far for the other two, I believe with the ammount of water involved with this tank it should be just fine.



> And adding more capacity to your filters (not flow rate) will only result in that larger capacity getting emptied into your main tank. You need the flow rate to keep up with the pump. More bulkheads, larger drain pipes, less powerfull pump. Take your pick.





> Also I agree that the water cant be getting back to the buckets quick enough, if all set up perfectly it shouldnt matter what size the bin is. Guess thats the fun of DIY..... trial and error


My answer to these two gentlemen is this:

$50.01 spent in gas going to two home depots to find what I need...

$1.98 for two corn dogs which successfully satisfied my two daughters....

$56.38 spent at the home depot on a couple of plumbing fittings and a 44 gallon trash can...

Watching my filter system work perfectly..... *PRICELESS!!* :lol: :lol: 









So much for saving room :lol: 









This is as low as the water gets, there's still six inches of water before it would start to suck air...









As it turns out my theory was correct, letting the pump use more water to fill the monster resulted in a much faster flow through the bulkheads. Filter media has been installed and everything is working like clock work... I believe the reason for this is that I'm a genius :lol: :lol: JUST KIDDING!!!! Seriously the reason is instead of only having about 25 gallons to work with now the pump has 69 gallons to work with... Hmmmn, it just so happens that's my favorite number :lol: We also have to consider the ammount of water traveling through ten feet of 3" pipe and the fact that the bucket prefilters fill about a third of the way. Add all that up and it's a lot of water that isn't in either the sump tank or the tank it's self. It's been running trouble free for about an hour.

I forgot to mention that bringing one of the jets above the water line did not work. I did end up having to drill not one but two 1/4" holes in the line above the tank. This is very distressing to me because it creates an unwanted splash no matter where the holes were drilled. I've got duct tape covering the other sets of holes :lol: C'mon, I had to use duct tape somewhere or it wouldn't be a true DIY project :lol:

The water out of the tap filled the tank at a blistering 50 degrees :lol: In 24 hours it's gone up about 5 degrees... Still not close to room temperature yet, but that will change once the walls finish getting built and the insulation gets installed. I should have time here to do just that in the near future.... Honestly I hope I don't have time and I get some side work to pay for this thing!!


----------



## j rice

good to hear that all is good :thumb:

I don't remember anything about a heater, what is your master plan on one in the tank?

sorry in advance if you incorporated one and I forgot.

And one more thing are we still on for may 6th?


----------



## dogofwar

10X per hour on a tank that big isn't necessary. What you have (3-4 times per hour) is PLENTY.

Looks awesome!

What do you need to do to make it fish safe?


----------



## Ricardo755

The research I've done on turnover and flow rate makes me wonder why you need or want so much pump. "Aquatic Systems Engineering" by PR Escobal is a book that purports to answer questions about the selection, installation and operation of devices such as pumps, filters, skimmers and the like. It is fairly technical and has a lot of equations and formulas but does provide an anaylitical basis for making design decisions. I bought it on-line for about $25 because I'm trying to figure out how to build a large tank but don't have a lot of experience with them. In any event, the author writes that "it is usually accepted that two or three turns per day of mechanical filtration is an acceptable water purification rate." A chart shows that a 3000 gph pump will yield one complete turnover in a 600 gallon tank in about 2 1/2 hours or just about 10 times a day. A 1000 gph pump will yield three complete turnovers per day in a 700 gallon tank. At the same time the author makes it clear that movement of water through a bio-filter is different than movement of water strictly for circulation. Even then, he suggested a couple of 300 gph power heads would suffice for circulation in a 200 gallon system. If I understand your set-up, all pumped water is moving through the bio-media and that the one pump is being used for both filtration and circulation. I wonder, given the book, if you've got too much filtration and/or could figure out a way to divert some of the pump's power to serve only the function of circulation. In any event, the 10x turnover seems excessive.


----------



## j rice

One of the first things I was told is that 5-7 times per hour with cichlids was a good rule of thumb.
I have read on this forum about tanks turning over 10 and even higher than 15 times per hour. 
If this is the case and I am wrong I guess I will have to dedicate a couple circuit breakers in my electric panel for all the pumps that I would have to put in my fish tanks. :lol: 
Or maybe the turn over rate is like the price of gas it just keeps going up!


----------



## ishguy

> One of the first things I was told is that 5-7 times per hour with cichlids was a good rule of thumb.


When I started in this hobby, 2 times an hour was the rule of thumb. Since I have the same thumb and not much has changed in our knowledge of the nitrogen cycle. I suspect that this is probably still true. 5-7 times is what I do on my big tanks to keep them super clean. But I do not think by any stretch that this is necessary.

Just my 2 cents on this filtration mania.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Heat:

The room will be heated, thus bringing the temp of the water to room temp... 80 

Filtration:

These silly fish that we keep, Cichlids, are pigs. Plain and simple. I practice what I preach (most of the time) and that would be to filter filter filter. There's going to oscars in there and what not along with about 50 convicts that are mature and ready to breed. In my honest opinion what I've got for filtration is the best that I could provide. If it's over kill then so be it.... The whole **** tank is over kill :lol: :lol: I do appreciate your comments and suggestions, and as always these diy projects are never finished, I'm sure in the months to come I'll do something different with the filter system. You know, minor changes here and there. I plan to keep this thread going and I will update as progress is made...

Party: I'm not sure it's going to happen as I believe something is going on that day.... I'll let you know after I talk to the boss.... :lol: :lol:

*Consider this an open invitation to CF members... My door is always open. If you'd like to drop by to check things out just PM me... I've got a very flexible scedual. SATURDAYS ARE GREAT FOR TOURS!!*


----------



## 20 20

Guess I was getting my gph 'rule of thumb' mixed up with salt water tanks. That's why I asked for verification of my rate. Anyway, glad there were others out there who knew the real story.

As far as the tank working now, congratulations! And for the holes you drilled to prevent back-siphon? Drill them just a little below the water line, not above. That way, no extra splashing, and you get siphon protection as the water drops to the holes. That's how I've got my little reef tank set up, works great.


----------



## 20 20

If I read your description of how you got it working correctly, it seems that you just did not have enough water in the system to begin with. If you would have just added water to the garbage can the pump is in as the water level got lower, until the water level stabilized, you'd have been 'good-to-go'. Determine where you want the 'working' water level in that can, and get it to that level with the pump running. Then, pull the plug on the pump. Make sure that the drainage from the tank doesn't overflow your filters, if not, your fine. Just plug the pump back in, and everything should start up again. The garbage can where your pump is is where you'll see the effect of evaporation from your system, so keep an eye on that. Periodially add water to the running system to keep the level in that can at the appropriate height.


----------



## chefkeith

The more bio-media you have, the less turnover you need.


----------



## tothebank

just throwing this out there, and I know type of fish is such a personal choice, but dont convicts/oscars seem like a waste of space in a tank like that? You could get some incredible fish in that tank

unbelievable job on the tank btw, i spent 2 hours reading the whole thread yesterday when i should have been cleaning the basemen....big trouble with the wife


----------



## Cpoc

How are the spraybars working out. Did you get that issue resolved. So far looks great even if this project gets to over $2000.00 its still worth it for the size and length of your tank. Also your tank is a one of a kind. No fish are a wast of time and if you would fill the bad boy with 5000 neons then all for you. To each their own that's what I say. If that catfish is what gave you the drive to build your tank that's one lucky catfish that he has such a dedicated owner as yourself.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> If you would have just added water to the garbage can the pump is in as the water level got lower, until the water level stabilized, you'd have been 'good-to-go'.


Not really, I started the tank up with the maximum amount of water in it. Both cans were full to the rim. There's just too much pipe and plumbing. If I would have started to add water to the can while it was running then shut it off after it stabalized there would have been water everywhere!

A reminder once again why this tank was built.....

This will be the showpiece fish, he's a tiger shovelnose catfish and supposedly they get four foot. I've yet to see one that size, but hey, what do I know??? Right now he's about 10" I got him on August 20th of 2005 and have slowed his growth due to the fact they get so big. He eats from my hand and is an excelent looking fish, and so far very owner responsive. 









It just so happens that I've been keeping and recieving convicts from people so I could throw a ton of them in the monster tank so hopefully they'll continue to breed and provide the occasional snack for the catfish. Here's a list of potential inhabitants...

3- adult oscars
1-black shark
2-midas cichlids
1-urophthalmas
2-texas cichlids
2-black belt hybreds, possibly more
4-green terrors, 2-male, 2-female
2-rapheal cats
3-common plecos, 2 of which are 16"
1-green severum
2-jack dempseys
2-geophagus
50 or so adult convicts sepparated by sex at the moment... Boy tank/Girl tank...
I can't remember the rest at the moment and of course I'm sure this list will change but that's it so far. I've been keeping CA/SA for 20 years and have always wanted a tank large enough to keep a bunch in together, let them spawn and carry on for generations. More than likely most of the convicts will find their way into the TSN's mouth. It's to be expected. As far as the other fish go, I hope I get a few years out of them before the catfish decides he wants a larger snack. My hope is that due to the size of the tank he will still rely on getting his food from my hand. I guess we'll see.

The spray bars have been reduced to just one and it still dribbles, so I geuss I'll be doing some drilling :lol:

I got some key rocks in to hide the jets and some sand I had laying around....


----------



## 20 20

Man, that tank looks better every time you post new pics! It's gonna be awesome when fully completed!



TheFishGuy said:


> If you would have just added water to the garbage can the pump is in as the water level got lower, until the water level stabilized, you'd have been 'good-to-go'.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, I started the tank up with the maximum amount of water in it. Both cans were full to the rim. There's just too much pipe and plumbing. If I would have started to add water to the can while it was running then shut it off after it stabalized there would have been water everywhere!
Click to expand...

I think we're saying the same thing, actually. The pipe and plumbing are all part of the system. If you would have added water to the pumps garbage can while it was running, then you'd have eventually gotten enough water in the system to work correctly, while it was running. But as you say, when using an overflow, the 'sump' (your garbage cans) needs to be large enough to handle any residual water in the pipe/plumbing and down to your anti siphon holes, so that when the power goes out/is turned off that residual water won't overflow your sump (garbage cans). So by adding another garbage can you've achieved that, basically increasing the size of your 'sump' to handle that overflow water.

_****, I'm starting to sound like one of those 'internet-know-it-alls' that won't let a discussion go, eh? But I AM right, ya know. :wink: _


----------



## illy-d

You may want to put the screens back on the bulkheads before you stock the tank with convicts - 'cuz wouldn't the babies be small enough to get sucked into your filter?

Awesome job by the way!


----------



## TheFishGuy

some of the full grown females would get sucked in :lol: :lol: The covers will go back on and I'm sure there'll be some colateral damage, but hey, they're just convicts :lol: Don't get me wrong, I like em, they were the first fish I ever had 20 sum years ago. But it's not like they're hard to come by.... :lol:

The one thing I would strongly suggest through out this whole project is using the shower drains as bulkheads in diy plywood tanks or diy tanks in general that don't have walls thicker than 3/4". They work great, 2" pipe fits perfectly in them and did I mention they're only about $6. Really nice price compared to the same size bulkhead.... I've used 17 in this project alone and am very very satisfied with their performance. I did silicone them in the tank, but I don't feel it was neccassarry. I hate that word so I just double everything up :lol: There's no leaks from bucket to bucket to bucket or on the bottom of any of the five gallon pails. Very happy  



> darn, I'm starting to sound like one of those 'internet-know-it-alls' that won't let a discussion go, eh? But I AM right, ya know.


 :lol: Now you sound like me :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandruch

I hate my project now...Great job!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Why's that??


----------



## Kurt03

whats the cord in this pic? Just cant figure out what it would be and its bothering me


----------



## j rice

Do I get a prize if I guess correctly? Probably not.... but my guess is a cord for a digital Thermometer.


----------



## spaznout0329

I'm gonna venture out and say its a CoraLife Digital Thermometer... Do I get a prize for being more right?  Joking of course!


----------



## Tron

completly amazing.... if it ever breaks or leaks.... i want pics of the aftermath!


----------



## PICJIM

That tank is absolutely amazing. I go away for the weekend and come home to the most beautiful sight ever.  
I can's believe how fast you did this. Amazing


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I'm gonna venture out and say its a CoraLife Digital Thermometer


Yep  Your prize is knowing what it is! :lol:

Nice Tron, nice :lol:

I got all my biological media cut up last night and put more sand in... I also successfully broke the seal on the third trash can I added :lol: I was pissed, but oh well, now I know I can't just move it out of the way. I repaired it but I need to get another 2" coupler this evening....



> That tank is absolutely amazing. I go away for the weekend and come home to the most beautiful sight ever. Surprised
> I can's believe how fast you did this. Amazing


Don't you know better not to leave durring one of my projects? C'mon man, what were ya thinkin'?? :lol:


----------



## Scatocephalus

Looking incredible. I can't wait to see it "all dressed up".

I will say, and I know it's none of my business, but I'm looking at the list of fish and am somewhat disapointed. It seems to be just a mishmash of whatever you can get your hands on. You have the opportunity to create an incredible collection and perhaps even a biotope built around your catfish.

It's like buying a Ferrari body and then dropping a Yugo engine in it... :wink:


----------



## Sav505

Have you thought about trying a pair of Petenia Splendida (red bay snook)? I have a pair in my 180 gallon tank and I love them!


----------



## MrRngr94

I say put a few peacock bass in there! :thumb:


----------



## illy-d

Scat wrote;


> I'm looking at the list of fish and am somewhat disapointed. It seems to be just a mishmash of whatever you can get your hands on. You have the opportunity to create an incredible collection and perhaps even a biotope built around your catfish.


The cool thing about this hobby is that you can take it in sooo many directions! I started by doing the bio-tope thing - then I wanted to see how different species would interact with one another - and provided you have the room it is relatively easy to change gears.

This going to be an incredible collection of fish regardless of the mix because TheFishGuy will get to see them interact in a MASSIVE environment - that's something not every Aquarist will get to experiance so I am not disapointed at all!


----------



## Toby_H

what do ya mean it's not something we can all experience?... PARTY AT FISHGUY'S HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illy-d

True that - * Double True*


----------



## TheFishGuy

> PARTY AT FISHGUY'S HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any time!! BYOB, I'm poor :lol:

Here's the deal on the fish list. Every fish that's on the list I already own, and it's not the entire list either! There's more, and as I add them I will right them down and how big they are for my records. I keep very good records on the history of my tanks. As I mentioned before, the convicts are expendable and I would be surprised if the fifty that are added will still be there in a year. I'll try and get a complete list together. As far as a biotope created around the catfish.... It'd be impossible for long term seeing as he would simply eat everything. The only things I feel that will be safe are fish that get atleast a foot, if not bigger. I've had my albino oscar for 8 years, and she deserves the tank the most. She's been through a lot with me. There are others on the list that do not get as large, my hope is that they figure out to stay out of the catfishes way and find shelter at night. I plan to have plenty of hiding spots for them. The only fish I want to purchase are a jaguar and possibly a black nasty to see if they have the same attitude in a large tank... I'd like some regans too :wink: 

Patience, I will get some pics posted soon.... and that complete list too...


----------



## TheFishGuy

We're still on for *MAY SIXTH*

Pm me for directions.... Any time you want to come is fine, I'll be up at the but crack of dawn starting to fill and move fish....

*ALL ARE WELCOME* Simply pm me 8)


----------



## aiacr

*** been following since day one of the thread, never posting (cause i really am not experienced enough to add any info or answer any of the early questions) just watching, but i must say that the tank has turned out beautifully, cant wait till everything else is all finished up (the wall...around the wall, etc). And i would love to be there on the 6th to watch and help and all that jazz, but i have to work that saturday (since i got the following saturday off to go to my local fish club ) and according to mapquest: Total Est. Time: 6 hours, 38 minutes Total Est. Distance: 385.58 miles, thats a total of 13 hours on the road =/ Maybe it would be possible to come check it out on one of my trips to Wisconsin (im in Maryland now) to visit family and whatnot.

Again, good job on the tank


----------



## 20 20

Well, I work in Maryland now, live in southern PA, but grew up in Wisconsin. My trips back home are by air now, don't think I'll be able to talk the pilot into making a 'fish detour'.

So, for those of us not able to attend the tank filling party, set up a web cam!!!


----------



## fishpimpette

TheFishGuy said:


> As far as a biotope created around the catfish....


 I do feel retarded  What is a biotope :?: ...I know what bio is ( I did pass science class :lol: )

FISHGUY= You should be proud...you passed the infamous "Pics of Us" by SUPERBEE topic..you are making history! :lol:

Tank looks really good & SO BIG- it looks like 2 side-by-sides tanks. ( my own self denial) :lol:

AND...where is your 10gal icon?... "in every pic" you said... :lol:


----------



## Toby_H

Amusing... I'm planning a trip to Detroit either that weekend or the next... I planned on flying... but may need to rework my plan...


----------



## Burtle

Nice work TFG! 

Glad you've got this huge project pretty much finished. :thumb:

You're gonna have one especially happy Oscar I think! I wonder how long takes them to get used to tank, hope the space doesn't leave them too shocked.


----------



## MrRngr94

fishpimpette said:


> I do feel retarded  What is a biotope :?: ...I know what bio is ( I did pass science class :lol:


Hey we all have to learn sometime. A biotope is an aquarium set-up to simulate a natural habitat. The fish, plants, water chemistry, and furnishings are similar to those that can be found in a specific natural setting. I've seen a few people do amazon biotopes.

Here's some more info.
http://www.mongabay.com/fish/biotope.htm


----------



## TheFishGuy

About the party.... Only two people say they're going to come and I can't remember who they are but they need to get directions, for those of you who live far away and may have the chance to swing by in the future, feel free, our door is always open to fellow fish keepers!



> I do feel retarded Embarrassed What is a biotope Big Question ...I know what bio is ( I did pass science class Laugh Out Loud )


Funny thing is I barely passed, but have gone back to visit and to do presentations about fish and reptiles. It's funny because after every time I'd do a presentation my old teachers would come up to me and ask me why I never applied myself :lol: :lol: My answer always was, well it'd been different if you were all hot women, then I would have paid more attention! :lol: :lol:

Besides, it's more noble being a carpenter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks again for all the kind remarks, you guys are great!!
TFG


----------



## Scatocephalus

TheFishGuy said:


> PARTY AT FISHGUY'S HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any time!! BYOB, I'm poor :lol:
> 
> Here's the deal on the fish list. Every fish that's on the list I already own, and it's not the entire list either! There's more, and as I add them I will right them down and how big they are for my records. I keep very good records on the history of my tanks. As I mentioned before, the convicts are expendable and I would be surprised if the fifty that are added will still be there in a year. I'll try and get a complete list together. As far as a biotope created around the catfish.... It'd be impossible for long term seeing as he would simply eat everything. The only things I feel that will be safe are fish that get atleast a foot, if not bigger. I've had my albino oscar for 8 years, and she deserves the tank the most. She's been through a lot with me. There are others on the list that do not get as large, my hope is that they figure out to stay out of the catfishes way and find shelter at night. I plan to have plenty of hiding spots for them. The only fish I want to purchase are a jaguar and possibly a black nasty to see if they have the same attitude in a large tank... I'd like some regans too :wink:
> 
> Patience, I will get some pics posted soon.... and that complete list too...
Click to expand...

If they are fish you already have I can live with that. I just had a hard time imagining you combing the local fish stores trying to find a Black-Belt hybrid to place in your gorgeous new tank :wink: .

In regards to the biotope built around the tiger cat, there are many, many SA fish that would grow large enough not to be dinner:

_Cichla sp._, Peacock Bass



















_Hydrolycus sp._, Vampire Tetra



















_Salminus sp._, Dorado










_Crenicichla sp._, Pike Cichlids



















And of course your beloved Oscar! Not to mention the numerous other catfish species that grow equally as large.

I guess I'm just trying to live vicariously through you... 

Can't wait to see pics of the tank loaded up with fish!!


----------



## HybridS130

I'd be scared to put my hands in a tank with these in it. Even when I had my blue channel catfish, I was nervous working around him because he'd flip out and attack me. Same with my black convicts after they've laid eggs.


----------



## rocketh13

I am going to try and come back home for the tank switch. i would say about a 40% chance. I am going to need directions though.

James


----------



## ToTo-ChaN

wow TheFishGuy....congrats man...thats one awesome tank!! looks like you wont need to take ur kids to the pool anymore :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

There is one other catfish I want, a leiarius longibarbis, or marble cat. They get quite large too....

The funny thing is toto-chan, I just asked one of my daughters if she wanted to swim in it :lol: :lol:

Well here's a couple of pics of some progress I've made....









I got a little drywall on, but I ran out :lol: I've got a friend who has some for me... FREE!!!









I love that word.... FREE


----------



## spaznout0329

Wow, that's looking REALLY good! I'm so impressed and jealous at the same time!


----------



## orcy

looking at it in the wall, i reckon the bottom should have been about a foot further from the ground. bring it more to eye level. other than that it looks great. i'm impressed that there were absolutely no leaks too. cant wait to see the fish swimming around in there.


----------



## wlecount_IU

Just looks simply amazing! Can't wait for this summer when I get to move and might get a pond!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> looking at it in the wall, i reckon the bottom should have been about a foot further from the ground. bring it more to eye level.


The height was set so you could view the tank from a sitting position seeing as my leather couch will be down there and I love my couch :lol: The other reason is because the 240 is set for standing viewing and the 185 is set for standing viewing for people under three feet tall :lol: Since there's going to be four of those little three foot people running around here I thought it would be nice for them :lol:

I'm hoping to have the rest of the drywall on the wall before the weekend, I've got to set the door first, but before I do that I've got to move a gas line..... It never ends!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, I forgot to mention... We're having a GIRL!!!!!!!  My wife had an ultrasound today!!

Any name suggestions??


----------



## MrRngr94

Congrats!!! :thumb:

Not sure if you'd want to use it as a name, but I figured I'd share this with you anyways. I was at Target on Monday and when I got out of my truck I found a dog-tag style keychain. I flipped it over to see if there was a name on it and there was....... "CLAMIDIA"!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slash314

Ally, Jennifer, Elias Scalise jr. :lol: . Thats awesome...now you'll have another fish lover in the house.


----------



## illy-d

I always liked the name Cadence (pronounced kay-dense) for a girl. I'm huge into mountain biking and I think it has a nice sound to it, and of course Cadie (Katie) for short...

But your welcome to use it if you like...

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## sssage

Lilian has always been a favorite for me. Having one of the most common names in america, jessica, I have at least 4 in each class of mine, please consider a unique name for her. I can't tell you how annoying it is to hear "hey Jessica" turn around excitedly to see who I know, and realize they are talking to someone else... Well what ever doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## spaznout0329

I like the name Lexi, or Rielly, or Cameron, or Jadah, or Kalien...wait that's one of my fishies name. I'm sure you'll think of a good name. You and you're poor son are way out numbered now! Kinda like my family we have 4 females (my mom, me and two sisters) and 2 males (my brother and dad)!


----------



## Aaronic

Hi FishGuy I've been following since the start (like hundreds of others) and would like to say thanks for the entertainment and congratulations on both the tank and the tyke.
one more thing... green board?


----------



## mandruch

Congrats! We were going to name our last child Emily if he would have been a girl.


----------



## ToTo-ChaN

man that tank is awesome! cant stop looking at it 

you should name ur daughter after your favorite fish!!! jk your wife would probably kill you :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey thanks for all the suggestions! I like Stella Marie, but my wife want's a back up o we can have a choice when we see her. We had two names for everyone until we saw them :lol:



> one more thing... green board?


I don't belive green board is necessary on the out side. The inside is going to have tub surround on the wall above the water and on the ceiling. Although if I happen to get free drywall that is green board, well I think I'll use it :lol:



> man that tank is awesome! cant stop looking at it Surprised


Me either!


----------



## Frick

TFG, you make me sick. How in the world do you manage to have a job, 3 kids and still get that much work done? I have a hard time just keeping up on my water changes! I am absolutely amazed at the speed of progress you have made and that is an amazing tank. Congrats.

Double congrats on finding out that you are having a girl. I don't know about you, but it was still just as breath taking with the 3rd child as it was with the first.
I love my daughters names, Ava and Elsa, (simple, classical and elegent) IMO anyways.


----------



## bean

aqua marine would make a great girls name. glad your tank worked out for you! :thumb:


----------



## Scatocephalus

TheFishGuy said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention... We're having a GIRL!!!!!!!  My wife had an ultrasound today!!
> 
> Any name suggestions??


How about Leiarius... you can call her Leia for short. She can grow up with "her" catfish pet sharing the same name. 

By the way, Leiarius means smooth.


----------



## illy-d

*Leiarius* sounds too much like a communicable disease! :lol: :lol:

Leia, or Laya is nice though!


----------



## Craiger7

We've got 14-year-old twin girls. Names are Krisha Marie and Kirsten Nicole. I've only seen Krisha one other time. Kirsten's more popular, but not enough to be seen every time you turn around. I think their names are simple and unique, yet elegant.

But to stay on topic, your tank's looking superb, TFG! I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## ROMAN1218

FRICK asked "how do you keep up with 3 kids, a job and manage to get that much work done on your tank?"

He must have the missed the part several pages back about Mrs. TheFishGuy. 

Behind every great guy, remember - there's a great Mrs.

To TheFishGuy,
Kudo's to you man. You have been absolutely wonderful in keeping us updated and answering almost every reply. You've brought alot of fun to all of us who "just can't wait to log on and read & see the progress, and - you've seem to have made alot of "buddies" in the process. And - You've done it with class and moral character. May God Bless you, your family and your fish :thumb: :thumb:

Wish I could be there to see the project, but I live in Texas, south Texas to be exact ( you know, where all the FO holey rock lives.) and gas is 

Congrats on the baby, what blessings they are.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you very much roman! that was very nice! And thank you to all the rest of you, you guys are great!!

Keeping on topic, I got the centerpiece chunk of decor today!!!!! You people out there who make fiberglass backgrounds ought to get a kick out of this :lol: :lol:

My fiberglass background and surprize decor:

























By the way... It's been a year for me here on the forum!! It's been great, I've learned a lot and helped a few. I have my wonderfully understanding wife to thank for all of it. She's the one who found this site for me and it's been as much of an addiction to visit the site as it is to keep the fish!

So I'd like to say thanks again to all of you, my friends behind their keyboards


----------



## Slash314

I agree with the addiction to get on these sites.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, here's the list of fish that I have that are going in the tank:
JACK DEMPSEY
JACK DEMPSEY
GREEN TERROR
GREEN TERROR
GREEN TERROR
GREEN TERROR
ALBINO TIGER OSCAR
TIGER OSCAR
COMMON OSCAR
GREEN SEVERUM
EARTH EATER
TEXAS CICHLID
TEXAS CICHLID
EMERALD CICHLID
PINK CONVICT FEMALE
MARBLE CONVICT FEMALE
HYBRED CONVICT FEMALE
BLACK SHARK
COMMON PLECO
SILVER DOLLAR
LEOPARD SAILFIN PLECO
RAFAEL
RAFAEL
RED DEVIL
MIDAS
EARTH EATER
TIGER SHOVELNOSE CATFISH
BLACK BELT HYBRED
BLACK BELT HYBRED
BLACK BELT HYBRED
BLACK BELT HYBRED
UROPHTHALMUS
And a ton of other convicts :lol:

I'd also like a black nasty and a jaguar, anyone have one they want to donate? Oh yeah and the marble cat...

What do you all think?
Do you think that it'd be over crowded? It's 800 gallons with 42 square feet of floor space....
Who would you remove from the list, besides the convicts, they're staying, I want a colony of them to constantly produce yummy snacks :lol:

I want opinions!! So please share them, I won't be offended!!


----------



## fabulousfat5

No jag or black nasty but you could have my convict! Of course I live in Jersey so you might have a lil' problem getting it... He started out as "food" as you said, which was given to me by the lfs. The owner handed me a bag of like 30 tiny convict fry! I have a mixed african tank, so needless to say all of the convicts made a great meal for most of my fish, except onelil' fry. That is the one I am speaking of. He has actually outgrown most of my africans, but knows his place in the tank. I was only semi-serious anyway, obviously there is something special about one fry out of thirty surviving the hunt. Or should Isay almost like shooting fish in a barrel, 11 africans after one convict fry lol. So his place has to stay here with me. But I cannot wait for your tank project to be done! I have been reading, and looking at the pics since I joined! I have just been very quiet up until now. But keep up the good work, and by the way the other tanks are great as well. You definately caught my brothers attention (he is a big fan of oscars and was the one who told me to keep the convict when it began growing).


----------



## Slash314

$1720  ...thats not that bad at all; I bet a new 150 would cost that much. I just realized the price now. :lol:


----------



## davidhusker

wow i started about "midway" through the post, and mostly just read your replies since you quote everyone, and made it to the end at about 40 mins. I havent been on the boards but for a couple weeks and this tank of yours is really cool. I would never consider a tank that size as i just upgraded my cichlid tank from 29 to 55 but WOW. This is awesome, just wanted to say good job, now I have something else to check on everyday besides email and fantasysports


----------



## chefkeith

TheFishGuy said:


>


What is this supposed to be?


----------



## MrRngr94

I'm guessing he's going to do a shipwreck theme


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I'm guessing he's going to do a shipwreck theme


Exactly.... That pic is of the bow. We have this thing in our area called freecycle.org and if you want or need something you just ask for it. As you all can imagine I'm always asking for stuff because I'm such a cheap [email protected] :lol: I posted that I wanted a junked non working fiberglass boat. Someone had one so I went and cut it up and brought it home... My wife was so happy :lol: Anyway, I'm going to do some art work with my saws all and make it look like it has big shark bites out of the pieces. I'll cut holes in it so the fish can swim in and out and of course I've got a lot of cleaning to do so it's gonna be a while. I think it'll be pretty cool looking once algae starts to grow on it. I figure, big tank, big decor.....


----------



## MrRngr94

:lol: We have one kinda like that in our 10gal tank. it even has little blue sharks (fake of course) swiming around it. I guess yours is just going to be super-sized. :lol:

Can't wait to see it :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey all, I've got good news, and I've got bad news... Both of which is that I'm putting fish in throughout this week end.

The 30% drain works like a charm, it drained 30% in under 6 minutes!! Heck of a lot faster than siphoning :lol: Sorry, didn't mean to laugh at all of you :lol: Geeze, I did it again :lol: Any way it was the other 20% that I siphoned and it took forever and a day (45 minutes) Don't worry I made good use of the time by adding six more bags of sand  









I still need the sand from this tank (75 gallon) but as you can see they're kind of busy....









So I'm going to steal some from the 185, which will make this guy happy....









I do have a bit of sad news though, the male oscar that had spawned with my old female a couple of times has died. It seems I didn't build this tank soon enough.

A bit of history.... We got two oscars two weeks before my son was born and a month after he was born we got two more that were sold as commons. Well the two we got before Dominic was born ended up being male. One killed the other due to the fact there was a female in the tank. As for the two we got after Dominic was born one died right off the bat, the little guy got sucked into the side of my powerhead (I no longer use that powerhead) So the one that remained we named "Baby". The one that killed the other we named Jorge. So that left three oscars. Oscar, the eight year old female albino. I know, original name :roll: Jorge, the male that had spawned with Oscar a few times, and Baby, the snot nosed punk that has always caused trouble in no matter what tank we put HIM in. There in lies the problem, Baby ended up being a male. Everything was hunky dori this morning at feeding time, as usual everyone went nuts and acted as if they hadn't eaten in a week :lol: When I got home from work this evening it looked as if the tides had changed. I noticed that Baby and Oscar were cleaning a rock off and I couldn't find Jorge. It seems as if the other fish were saddened by his death because he was half buried in sand! After seeing this I decided it was time to give all these fish the room they deserve. So I drained 50%, added more sand and I'm going to start moving fish and refilling. I'm going to leave the newly formed pair of oscars in the 240 so they can have a successfull spawn without any distractions. Then after I've got fry the pair is going in the monster. I've also discovered another leak in the garbage can bulkhead, this time in the new can :x This means I've got to wait 24 hours for start up :x

Here's the new pair...









Also, if you still want to come on May sixth, you're more than welcome. Atleast there won't be any work to do :lol: I'll just have to take you on tour :lol:


----------



## orcy

sad to hear about your oscar 

but glad to hear that you have pushed the schedule and are going to start adding fish.

hows the temperature going? wasn't that your biggest prob?


----------



## ToTo-ChaN

I have a lot of Jaguar fry if you want some...just not sure how i'd get it to you.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> hows the temperature going?


Actually not bad.... 76 degrees.



> I have a lot of Jaguar fry if you want some...just not sure how i'd get it to you.


 :lol: Yeah, I don't think they'd be worth shipping. I'll check around the area...

Well, good news is the bio media has been seeded, 400 or so gallons of seeded water have been added, and a bunch of fish!! It's a bit cloudy, but here's a pic my wife took of me decorating, and here's a shot of some in shock fish that can't seem to stop swimming from one end to another :lol: A couple of these guys came out of a tank as long as this one is wide! :lol:


















Nite nite... Sleepy time for me :zz:


----------



## HybridS130

DINOSAUR ALERT!


----------



## spaznout0329

Those fish all look so tiny!!!


----------



## davidhusker

yeah those fish look small, but theyre probably about 4" a piece right?


----------



## orcy

did i see the loch ness monster in there. tanks big enough :lol:


----------



## mandruch

sweet... 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

The water has cleared up this morning so I added more fish and took some pics...

This is the extreme left side of the tank:









Here's the right side of the left pane of glass:









This is the left side of the right pane of glass:









And last but not least, the far right. This is by far the most popular place to be:









And here's a full tank shot, kind of hard to get because it's so BIG :lol:  8) 









Here's what's in the tank so far....

15 Female convicts, some are grey, some are pink and some are marble
10 Male convicts
Female texas - 5 1/2"
Black belt/Synspilum hybred 6"
Male Green Terror 5"
Female Green Terror 4"
Female Jack Dempsey 6 1/4"
Refeal catfish 4"
Red Devil 6 1/8"
Male Green Terror 6 1/4"
Female Green terror 3 3/4"
Tiger shovelnose catfish 11 1/4" (on August 20th 2005 he was 3")
Leopard sailfin pleco 9"
Silver dollar 5"
Male Texas 8 1/4"
Robertsoni 7 3/4"
Black Shark 10 1/4"
Green Severum 7 1/2"
Black belt/Synspilum hybred 6 3/4"
Male Jack dempsey 7"
Female Midas Cichlid 6 1/2"

The sizes of the fish are actual sizes including tail length. Rather disapointing in my opinion, they looked much bigger behind glass in their previous glass boxes. In this monster tank they look tiny. Even the TSN that's almost a foot looks small. The two oscars won't be in untill they have a successful spawn, and the other pair that have fry right now won't be in untill the fry are ready to be alone.

As far as the dino goes... What can I say, I like dinosaurs and so do my kids 

I'll see if I can get someone to come over with a digital video camera...


----------



## Howler33

Wow, what a project. Your fish will love all the extra space.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Suddenly I've found myself with a huge mess from last nite and a lot of empty tanks.... I don't know where to begin. This project has caused mess after mess. I'm a little overwhelmed at the moment! :lol:


----------



## tyson

I can see where the mess could be a problem... but the emtpy tanks? Sounds more like an opportunity.

Amazing craftsmanship on the tank by the way. It definitely reflects the hard work you have put into it.


----------



## Badgers034

that dinosar looks kool in the tank. But what about the boat you got off of freecycle, I might be wrong but its not in the tank yet, or ma ybe that grey thing on the left side is the boat???


----------



## badabing68

I was woundering the same thing... wheres the boat? Looks good.
Congrats on the wife's fish tank


----------



## TheFishGuy

The boat chunks arn't in yet, they've got to be cleaned and probably won't make it in the tank for some time. They will though!!



> Congrats on the wife's fish tank


No no no no no no no... This ones mine


----------



## 20 20

Lookin' good, TFG, lookin' good!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you


----------



## bell

yes....nice work 
your oscar should have no problem reaching 14" in a couple years


----------



## orcy

so do i see a 240g frontosa tank in your future?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> so do i see a 240g frontosa tank in your future?


My wife tells me I'm not allowed to buy more fish  If someone would like to daonate some fish to me I would be happy to accept them 

Here's my list of what I want....

A jaguar

A black nasty

As many frontosa as you want to give me 

I'm willing to trade equipment or tanks 

Incidently, the catfish seems to like his new home. I fed him this afternooon. He's parked himself in front of a jet and hasn't moved but once to get the food from my hand:lol:

Like I said earlier, I've got a lot of empty tanks, but I'm not allowed to buy more fish, so if someone lives close and wants to get rid of something.... Bring it on!!


----------



## Slash314

FishGuy you know how to please an audience, because every time I want some pics of your tank...you've already posted them. :lol: Just thought you should know how good of a job your doing. 8) Oh yeah.....I will take some tanks off your hands.... :lol: , I am looking for a bigger one.


----------



## TheFishGuy

You can buy my 75.... I found someone close that has black nasty fry for $2 a piece. But as I said earlier, mamma says NO :lol:

The 185 can go too


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> You can buy my 75.... I found someone close that has black nasty fry for $2 a piece. But as I said earlier, mamma says NO :lol:
> 
> The 185 can go too


Come on, that's lunch money. What in the heck is a black nasty?


----------



## bell

email me what you want for the 185......
[email protected]


----------



## mandruch

mandruch said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy my 75.... I found someone close that has black nasty fry for $2 a piece. But as I said earlier, mamma says NO :lol:
> 
> The 185 can go too
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, that's lunch money. What in the heck is a black nasty?
Click to expand...










Nevermind.


----------



## Slash314

PM how much you would want for the 185.


----------



## bell

Slash314 said:


> PM how much you would want for the 185.


i asked first


----------



## orcy

i think nutcase was interested in the 185 too. could start a bidding war if you were careful fishguy


----------



## Slash314

Asked first  , I said fishguy I will take those tanks off your hands, which struck the conversation.


----------



## TheFishGuy

This is a black nasty:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2

Easy kids! Don't fight.... unless it involves cash :lol:


----------



## CaReTaGuNz

w0w excellent work on this tank. Im in the preocess of going thru this whole thread as i am atemting to build a tank my self. AT first i tought round 800 gallons but this is going in my garage.I decide to just make 2 240 G i got huge work benches in garage where im gonna set em on.I got a few questions u might be able to help me with.Im doing it out of plywood how it is explained on this site.I figure how hard could it be im a carpenter my self so my garage is full of material.Im using 3/4 finish plywood i glued it and screwd it evry 3 inches now the lining of the inside what i have done is used 1/2 in pvc board .i got like 30 sheets of 4 x 8 same as plywood.Actually i got tons of this stuff i been collecting it for tank i deas i have.any ways im stuck on the plumbing i want to do all plumbing before i put glass on it.where do u suggest i put the drains for over flow should i build a separet box or ashould i just druill it in the back and put bulk heads i dono what to do. any ways i got a couple of jags i can donate to u man im in delaware they are bout 8 to 9 inches.got thousands of fry as well lol


----------



## TheFishGuy

I chose the method of drilling the holes in the back simply because I'm not a big fan of overflows. By drilling holes in the back then pointing the pipe up with a 90 and then attatching a "T" I've pretty much moved the overflows to outside of the tank. 

















Here it is on the 185:


----------



## umnchuck

Make sure it's "dead nuts" level :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Of course! :lol:


----------



## CaReTaGuNz

dam thanks this helped me out alot.I got a question thats been lurking in my head. I see u framed out with 2x4 the back there of your tank. Do you think i have to do this as well .Practicly what i have is an 8' by 2' box with a glass front wich will be sitting on a big bench.It seems very strong mind i lined up the inside with 1/2 in pvc.is the water gonna be too much for the box alone or are my just paranoid?


----------



## TheFishGuy

In my opinion 3/4 finish grade plywood should be plenty strong enough. As far as the front goes I'd still use plywood and cut the hole out for the glass leaving atleast three inches on all sides for the glass to seal against. Braces from front to back are a must. Now as far as those bulkheads go... I'm tellin ya, the showerdrains are awsome and cheap too. Let me know how the pvc sheets work, I was toying with that idea but decided it was too expensive.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It has recently been brought to my attention that not everyone is clear on how exactly the bulkheads through the back wall work. It's actually so simple it's easy to missunderstand. I drew a little sketch of how it works.


----------



## CaReTaGuNz

Yeah u are right not everyone cuz im not realy sure how it does work lol For some reason i cant get that pic says is no longer there. As far as the pvc sheets go yeah its expensive but i get it free  Im a trim carpenter and we use it alot so i get alot of left over or extra wich i take home. I made a 100 gallon with 1 inch think pvc board and it holds great i just simply made a box and filled it with water to see if it hold and it did ima use that as sump for the 240 . Ill let u know how it all turns out im planning on a thread explaining how i did it. I first wanna make sure it works lol . "Question" How big of holes i should drill in the back and how low should they be


----------



## TheFishGuy

How low they should be is up to you... BTW, the pics are working again! Also, get yourself a shower drain and that will give you the size. I can't remember what size hole saw I used :lol: 3 3/8 maybe?? Anyway, make sure you get the right kind of showerdrain. There's all different kinds. Just get the one that looks like a "normal" aquarium bulkhead. Incidently, I've never used pvc panels for trim??? I've been in the trades as a carpenter for ten years??? We've used the planks for out door trim, but not the sheets. Can you pm me and elaborate  Just curious


----------



## spaznout0329

Hey, I understand how your filter works now!!!! Its sounds so simple to me now. Oh, by the way, nice drawing!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Very simple but hard to explain..... :lol:


----------



## Laxison

TheFishGuy, I just read about your wife expecting...Congratulations! How exciting! Well wishes for a smooth pregnancy and birth.

Keep up the good work with the tank! I love reading all about it!


----------



## illy-d

The simplest explanation is that water always finds it's own level!

You can take two conatainers of different volumes and connect them at the bottom and they will always equalize their level.
:roll: 
Maybe that explanation isn't any simpler...


----------



## spaznout0329

My b/f actually did the bucket thing when he was trying to explain an overflow to me. It was pretty funny and I'm not very smart. It took me about an hour to finally catch on


----------



## CaReTaGuNz

Man i tell you what that is very simple i feel dumb now lol j/k. That idea with the shower drains is great im definately going with that.Thanks :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Not a problem, your welcome, just make sure that your walls are no thicker than 3/4" or you'll run out of thread on the back side of the shower drain. For what you're doing just counter sink with a bigger bit on the back side and it'll work..

-Peace, TFG



> The simplest explanation is that water always finds it's own level!


Exactly how the old time carpenters would make a 100 foot wall level. Fill a clear hose with water and wherever the water is in the hose from one end to the other will be....... level


----------



## kornphlake

TheFishGuy said:


> Exactly how the old time carpenters would make a 100 foot wall level. Fill a clear hose with water and wherever the water is in the hose from one end to the other will be....... level


How exactly did those old time carpenters get ahold of a clear hose? Just bustin' your chops, maybe you and I are extremely intelligent because I've understood exactly what you're doing from the beginning, except for the part about the wastebasket pre-filters but I'm sure if I took the time to read through the first 10 or so pages it's all there.

I've got about 60 convict fry that are getting close to 1/2 inch if you want to make a trip to San Diego and look at some of the truly impressive aquariums at Sea World for inspiration I'll give you all the fry you want. That's a place that I'd like to take a behind the scenes tour of, not the stupid trainer's lounge or a special portrait session with Shamu but seeing the behind the scenes of how they get the water in and out of the tanks and how they keep it clean. Urban legend is that shamu wouldn't be able to survive if they just pumped water in from the bay because it's too polluted with seagull poop as the water doesn't really circulate through the bay with rising and lowering tides.

I'd give you some pointers on the parenting but it sounds like you're more of an expert than I am in that department too, congrats on the new addition.


----------



## jwmustang

If someone would like to daonate some fish to me I would be happy to accept them :

Too bad I'm too far, I have a beut of a 12" Red Devil that's too big for my other fish, and I can use some equip.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I'd give you some pointers on the parenting but it sounds like you're more of an expert than I am in that department too, congrats on the new addition.


I'm only good at makin' em, she's the parent, I'm just one of the kids 



> Too bad I'm too far, I have a beut of a 12" Red Devil that's too big for my other fish, and I can use some equip.


What kind of equipment do you need? There's always the US mail  A 12" red devil would be a nice addition. Is it a male? If so It's need to break up the love affair between my female red devil and my male texas :lol: That male texas is the most confused fish I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## jwmustang

It's a male.
I just need small stuff, like one or two 15 or 20 gal long setup for a holding tank for my 220g I'm setting up.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd be willing to send you whaat you need (besides the glass) if you want to ship him up here


----------



## wlecount_IU

TheFishGuy or anyone - I'm lookng to build something similar to what you just did and I was wondering if you knew anything about having an acrylic front instead of glass. I read somewhere that acrylic wont seel to the silicone? Anyone know anything about acrlic and how thick I would need for a 48" x 96" piece. Here is the acrylic I'm looking at. I might be looking at the completely wrong stuff. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...SPlastic&category_name=21314&product_id=10477


----------



## mandruch

Read this:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... tank_1.php

I would get cell-cast acrylic sheet if I were you.
http://www.delviesplastics.com/ACRYLIC%20SHEET.htm


----------



## Bruno

Nice aquarium 

i would count those fish again...

At the petstore i work at... we had a tiger shovelnose in a 130 gal... about 18 inches....

Well, one night we got 6 beautifull adult Crytocara Moori (4 to 6 inches).. il cut it short... the next morning, i only found 3 Moori... i looked everywhere... then i saw the shovelnose's belly... my gosh.... it was extended by about 3 inch... he was lieing down in the bottom in a 30 degree angle....

anyways... we found someone for the fish, and hes now 30inch...

Awesome fish tho...! 

good luck with him


----------



## Slash314

We gonna see some new pictures???


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Nice aquarium Razz
> 
> i would count those fish again...


Thanks! Yeah I know, he's a glutton. No matter how often I feed him he still loves the live prey!! Ain't it grand 



> We gonna see some new pictures???


You must have sent me subliminal messages, I took some new pics today!

These pics make me wonder why I made the tank fourteen foot long :-? 

















Now here's the opposite end.... :lol: 









And the glutton... Check out that belly!! 8) 









I'm still looking for donations of cichlids since my wife won't let me spend any money :x :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, I forgot to add that the door to get behind the tank is now in and the water temp is 79.1....

Perfect


----------



## Ngaradude

hows that boat coming along?


----------



## wlecount_IU

Well I don't blame them from not liking that end, if I saw a brachiauras looking at me in the water I'd steer clear!  Tanks looks great though!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> hows that boat coming along?


It's not... :lol: Maybe this week end... I'd like to put the bow in on the left side of the tank..... You know, cut a bunch of holes in it and cut a big notch out of it to look like a shark bit it or something... Problem is I've got a wedding to go to and that pretty much negates the whole week end. I know I'll be nursing a hang over sunday and the last thing I'll want to do is play with chunks of an 18' boat! :lol:



> Well I don't blame them from not liking that end, if I saw a brachiauras looking at me in the water I'd steer clear! Wink


Ten Bucks says if I took it out all the fish would go to the left side :lol: :lol:



> Tanks looks great though!


Thanks! I hope to get some drywall on this friday nite.... Of course I'll take pictures!


----------



## Pollution

you know what you need at that end? you need a few flower pots to make some fish go over there and claim there territory, untill your boat is done. Then your right side won't be as crowded


----------



## ukneil

Been up all night and into the morning reading this thread.Fantastic work fish guy, that tiger shovel nose is gonna be HUGE. If i'm ever just passing i'll be sure to look you up!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Been up all night and into the morning reading this thread.Fantastic work fish guy, that tiger shovel nose is gonna be HUGE. If i'm ever just passing i'll be sure to look you up!


Thanks  Was it a good read?


----------



## mandruch

Looks great. Nice and clear.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Looks great. Nice and clear.


That might have something to do with the glass


----------



## jwmustang

I never shipped a fish before. He is so strong that he would prob. break any plastic bag. I finally got my 240g, so I have been busy making a background.
*TheFishGuy*


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I never shipped a fish before.


I could talk you through it 



> He is so strong that he would prob. break any plastic bag.


That's why you tripple the bag with layers of newspaper in between :wink:

Hey, you've got to give me credit for trying :lol:

You know what really stinks is someones got black nasties that live less than an hour from me listed on aquabid and my wife won't let me get em :x

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1146281412


----------



## frank1rizzo

1700$ worth of tank sitting there and she balks on a 30$ fish purchase. :lol:

Its hard to understand them sometimes.


----------



## mandruch

Sell some stuff on ebay. You know, you can tell her you saved a *bunch of money *on at least part of the tank. :wink:


----------



## redzebra24

just go get them she will never ntice with all the fish in the tank


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: You guys are funny.... I offered to make a deal with the boss... I said how about I get them and just keep a male? I'll sell the rest.... She hasn't answered me yet, but I've got four hours...

Also, I went fishing in my brothers pond this afternoon... I came home with 18 blue gill (sunfish) all under 3"..... Funny thing is for seven years his pond didn't have a single fish in it untill two years ago I put three tank raised blue gill in it.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Those things are worse than cichlids, as a matter of fact the three I let go in his pond lived with my albino oscar at one point. Now there offspring will get a chance to meet her....

Here they are in a holding tank for observation:


















I forgot about this guy, he's only about an inch long, my nephew got him with a net... He's in with all the baby africans...









They should make nice snacks for tigger  And if a few survive... Who cares.. It's not like I don't have the room :lol:


----------



## mandruch

Nothing wrong with a few gills. Maybe you can grow a state record? You can have my Trimac if he ever gets too bad.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> You can have my Trimac if he ever gets too bad.


I really am very curious to see how the bad boy tank busters of the cichlid world react to a larger environment than most can offer. That's the reason why I'm looking for the bad boys, jaguar, odo and even a trimac. Not only are these guys very impressive to look at but I wonder if they tend to "relax" a bit in a big enough place to live.



> Nothing wrong with a few gills. Maybe you can grow a state record?


Shouldn't be a problem on a steady diet of Cichlid sticks! :lol:


----------



## Emo

Wow.. I just went through all these pages and it's amazing.. I'd love to do something like this.. Only problem is down here in Florida we don't have basements so I can't do that...

I was thinking one thing though, how much more would cost you to do the same setup but do Saltwater instead of fresh? I know the fish of course are a LOT more but what else?

Great job again! :thumb:

-Emo


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Emo  You know, I don't know what you'd have to do different. I would image something would have to change filter wise but thatt'd be it...

By the way, I got some drywall hung last night and I'll be taping this morning... I'll take a pic later, it looks totally different now...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, here's a couple of pics, problem is I've got everything in the basement packed in the middle so it's hard to get a good shot:


----------



## Emo

How are you gonna feed the fish? From the back door there?

I would have used some of those glass bricks they use for showers where it's glass but deformed.. then put some lights so it glows all around it.. lol


----------



## Badgers034

what are you gonna do to that empty left side?? I agree with whoever said about the flowerpots, so they could go to that side.


----------



## MrRngr94

Any idea on about how old the bluegills are? They look brighter than the ones we have down here.


----------



## mandruch

MrRngr94 said:


> Any idea on about how old the bluegills are? They look brighter than the ones we have down here.


Make sure you get a few Green Sunfish.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How are you gonna feed the fish? From the back door there?


Yes, there's three feet of room behind the tank... Remember this....











> what are you gonna do to that empty left side??


I might work on that today... I'm nursing a slight hangover due to my cousins wedding reception last night....



> Any idea on about how old the bluegills are? They look brighter than the ones we have down here.


I'm pretty confident they were last years spawn. Blue gill spawn in spring and these look as if they have a years growth on them. The eco system in my brothers pond is very young and not full of enough prey for the fish. I put three tank raised blue gill adults in his pond two years ago. One was male :lol: Now there's thousands :lol: They're worse than cichlids! All 18 are still doing good, I'm waiting till I see healthy looking poop in their holding tank to drop them in the monster. I've also decided that these little buggers will make great tasty snacks for the catfish and the 18 that I caught took about 15 minutes to catch :lol: Oh, and they're free 



> Make sure you get a few Green Sunfish.


We do a lot of work in a place called Auburn Lakes. It's a high end condo complex with a bunch of WAY overstocked ponds. All I've got to do is get permission from a tenant to fish and I can get as many as I want using a shinny hook :lol: I already have permission at two ponds, I just like to ask every time just to make sure...


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Emo said:


> I was thinking one thing though, how much more would cost you to do the same setup but do Saltwater instead of fresh? I know the fish of course are a LOT more but what else?


I don't even want to think how much it would cost to do a SW tank that size. The construction of the tank would be the same, but I don't even want to think how much a skimmer, lights, live rock, and live sand would be. Not to mention you'd probably be doubling the amount of pumps.

I've got $400 easily into my 10g reef at this point, just as a point of reference.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> I've got $400 easily into my 10g reef at this point


That's awsome!


----------



## imusuallyuseless

That's a little insane, but to each their own.


----------



## Andy Somnifac

imusuallyuseless said:


> That's a little insane, but to each their own.


We're all (well, mostly) adults who keep fish in boxes of water... We're all a little insane. Those who have fish who live in glass boxes can't throw stones


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Those who have fish who live in glass boxes can't throw stones Grin
> _________________


Nice, so I'm not insane, two of my big tanks only have glass in the front :lol:


----------



## Andy Somnifac

TheFishGuy said:


> Those who have fish who live in glass boxes can't throw stones Grin
> _________________
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, so I'm not insane, two of my big tanks only have glass in the front :lol:
Click to expand...

You've got me there... I can't wait till I can take on a project like this one. For now I'll have to settle for the 400gal indoor frontosa pond.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> For now I'll have to settle for the 400gal indoor frontosa pond.


Like that's soooo horrible :lol: :lol: I want to do frontosa in my 185 or 240.... Actually I don't know what the heck I'm gonna do I've got so many tanks empty but am not allowed to buy fish :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Andy Somnifac

Now there's a problem I wish I had. If I had empty tanks like that, my extra room would long have been converted into a dedicated fishroom.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, here's some pics of everything I've got.....

It takes about a minute to download but it's worth it!!!!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 002#698002


----------



## TheFishGuy

I timed it it took 53 seconds to download....


----------



## mandruch

Dude, you have to buy this Olmec Colossal Head!










Only $234!

That would look so cool!


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's more than I spent on the glass!!!!


----------



## Badgers034

that would look kool with algae on it...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> that would look kool with algae on it...


Doesn't everything!?


----------



## illy-d

You could probably make that head thing pretty easy - using a clam shell mold carved out of styro or something, then pour in some concrete...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Hope i didn't offend andy, I completely agree with this:


> We're all (well, mostly) adults who keep fish in boxes of water... *We're all a little insane*. Those who have fish who live in glass boxes can't throw stones


so does my family, I wasn't trying to say you're not alone in being insane, in fact we all are on some level, but TFG you're definately not off the hook, you're probably the worst one here. 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

OOOOOOOOO YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frick

TheFishGuy said:


> For now I'll have to settle for the 400gal indoor frontosa pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Like that's soooo horrible :lol: :lol: I want to do frontosa in my 185 or 240.... Actually I don't know what the heck I'm gonna do I've got so many tanks empty but am not allowed to buy fish :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x
Click to expand...

Keep all of the tanks full and keep changing water and keep commenting how empty they look!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well... it's too late for that... I just bought ten of these:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=15

The person selling them might have odo's too


----------



## spaznout0329

Wow, those are cool. I want one....I'm jealous!


----------



## MrRngr94

Lookin good! Now get that boat in there. :thumb:


----------



## UAKellie

Hey... I am new to this site, and I have been reading over this whole post. All I can say is wow, Good Job!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Wow, those are cool. I want one....I'm jealous!


Well Since I've got all these empty tanks, I'll more than likely breed them, you can have one...



> Lookin good! Now get that boat in there. Thumb


Yeah, about the boat, it's not turning out too great. My wife thinks it looks like a big white wall and not a part of a boat. Looking at it I kind of agreed with her. So I think I'm scraping the whole idea... :x



> All I can say is wow, Good Job!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## spaznout0329

TheFishGuy said:


> Wow, those are cool. I want one....I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Since I've got all these empty tanks, I'll more than likely breed them, you can have one...
Click to expand...

I don't have a big enough tank.....and I can't get a big enough tank b/c I'm only allowed a 20 gallon, and I'm breaking the rules w/ having my 20 and my 29....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry...


----------



## Burtle

The boat idea I really liked and since you might not do it real driftwood is awesome addition to tank. I know you avid money saver so ebay is place to get em. You can get some large nice pieces of driftwood off ebay for like 10-25$. Ranging dimensions from like 15x18x18" or around that. Can get them even bigger too for little or no more. I baught two pieces I liked from a lady and saved on shipping. Maybe you don't like tannins though I notice you use artificial decor... If you like I try and find the ebayer I got them from. She's a real good ebayer and replies quickly.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well you're right about tannins, A while back I got rid of everything that bled or brokedown in water. Ie, sand stone slate shale and drift wood. I'm currently collecting more rocks for that corner but I'm waiting till the first water change to put them in....


----------



## Slash314

Lets get some more pictures coming.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol: Give me a couple of days to finish taping the walls and getting them painted and getting the basement back in order.... Then I'll take some pics...


----------



## Badgers034

man, everytime i look at that tank i want a giant one like that... maybe when i get older.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Dude you're slackin', what a disappointment  :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You wanna come and do it? Oh and help raise three kids, take care of a house, keep a pregnant woman happy and go to work every day?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh, and the dog too... Smart [email protected] :lol:


----------



## 20 20

Well, I haven't been watching this thread with the same intensity as I had been, because I've gone to the dark side. I tore down my 125 gallon cichlid tank to turn it into a reef tank. But I do check here once in a while to see the progress, because it's very impressive, to say the least. I can't wait to see the finished product. How many fish do you think will end up in 'the beast'?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Who knows... there's probably a hundred or so in it now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Who knows... there's probably a hundred or so in it now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> You wanna come and do it? Oh and help raise three kids, take care of a house, keep a pregnant woman happy and go to work every day?? :lol: :lol:





TheFishGuy said:


> Oh, and the dog too... Smart [email protected] :lol:


OUCH!!!









PS


> Did you ever know that you're my hero, and everything I would like to be? ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey you know you're gonna start screwin' around on my thread and get it locked... :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Take it easy brother, I don't think mr. wizard or dorothy will have any problems keeping this insanely popular thread open. Oops didn't mean to just jinx ya  :wink: :lol: 
Have fun :thumb:

BTW i think 60pgs, is a decent run.


----------



## kellylardner

Ok I dont even have time to flip though this one looking for pictures! Man oh man ...wheres the pic of the finish 800?????????? lol
Kelly
40g
young tiger oscar> my husband & son named him tiger :roll: real origional daddy :lol: 
awaiting something for algae (Id rather syphon than scrub lol)

15g
pleco common> my son named him "monster" much cooler lol  :wink: 
awaiting some mollies (breed please lots and lots lol) treats  oh and somewhere to get rid of my veggies :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Most recent pic posted on pg. 57:


----------



## kellylardner

man thats a beast! lol your fish room (ya know where u have all those huge back up filters or what ever man complex lol >>I'm a tank heater filter girl lol<<<>>>but give me 10 yrs in the hobby lol and who knows! :lol: <<< ) anyways that area behind your tank is bigger than I could have lol! :x ya know 20x bigger lol :roll: joys of apt living! 8) :lol: although that would be cool to put multiple tanks so it looks like 1 tank but is a bunch tanks ... that way you could have a comunity tank beside a preditor tank then another comunity ...giving the illusion theyre all in together ... or make them ajoin but only the small fish can swim tank to tank especially with live bearers! :lol: dinner time :wink: but I shall be in the little plain glass tank girl for now! LOL :zz: :zz: :zz: but one day lol :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well kelly, I've got enought to do :lol: I don't think I'll bne joinin' any tanks any time soon! By the way, if your looking for something to take care of algea.... you've got it already.... in the 15 gallon...

Here's an update on the monster... The walls just got their final coat of mud and I'll be sanding then painting tomorrow... YAY!!!!

As I was taping this evening I noticed something peculiar going on on the left side of the tank... I'll share it with you as I saw it...

I walked towards that end of the tank... (how cool does that sound? having to walk towards the other end of the tank!! HA I love it!!) 









This end is the unpopular end, I looked a little closer near the two halves of the ship decoration (cichlids love these things by the way, and so do the kids!)









I looked in even closer and saw the reason for the unpopularness of the left side....









It seems as if two pairs of central american water rabbits have some free swimming fry! They must have spawned the day they were put in because thay're kind of big. One pair spawned in the back half of the ship and the other in the front half :lol: :lol: 









Sorry for the terrible angles of the pics but I can't get a better shot untill the walls get painted and everything gets situated down there....


----------



## spaznout0329

That's awsome! Have the behaviors of the fish changed much since they're in a MUCH bigger home? (stupid question, sorry)


----------



## TheFishGuy

There's no such thing as a stupid question, so stop saying that :lol: And yes, behavior of a spawning cichlid in huge surroundings is much different. They guard their babies much more intently in my opinion... There's tons of predators in this tank to deal with so they're a lot nore cautious....


----------



## spaznout0329

...and the other "non-spawning" fish? That's kinda what I was going for, but I didn't specify it in the first question.


----------



## kellylardner

man thats cool ...
now as for the pleco he's small and POOPS too much got them about the same size ha thats funny lol thats the prob when u dont know the growth rate of something .... and well he's still ok in the small tank and apparently will be for a long time lol do you know the avearge lifespan of the common pleco? how long it takes them to grow? 
I guess I can put him in there ... :roll: :lol: if I get mollies for the 15 they'll take care of the algea i guess ... so I wont need him in the 15g .... I think I'll wait a while yet so the algae builds up a bit .... and well at least till I get the mollies so I don't have to cycle it again... 
well night all.


----------



## OceanDevil

How many convicts do you have in there TFG?
Do you think they may cause problems later? Or will they just get eaten?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> ...and the other "non-spawning" fish? That's kinda what I was going for, but I didn't specify it in the first question.


The other fish's aggression has not lessened, but it's easily dispersed. Instead of fish giving chase they stop after a couple of feet, then the "fight" is over just like that. Whereas in a smaller tank there's no place for the chaseee to run to.



> now as for the pleco he's small and POOPS too much got them about the same size ha thats funny lol thats the prob when u dont know the growth rate of something .... and well he's still ok in the small tank and apparently will be for a long time lol do you know the avearge lifespan of the common pleco? how long it takes them to grow?


My plecos can grow anywhere from an inch a month to a half inch a month. I currently have a pleco that I just measured while moving him. He's 13 1/4", another is 12 1/2", yet another measured 9". The one that was 9" was a year old.



> How many convicts do you have in there TFG?
> Do you think they may cause problems later? Or will they just get eaten?


Initially there were 16 females and 11 males that wee introduced. I'm sure a few have found their way into the stomach of the catfish, but they're expendable. They're in the tank to serve exactly that purpose, breed and create food for the others. When the supply is eventually exhausted I'll just put more in. There is absolutely no shortage of convicts in this house :lol: I've still got about 20 or so that will provide more food that arn't in the tank.

I've also decided to post a few questions that people have emailed to me about the construction of the tank.

_Did you paint just the face of the "hardiboard" or the edges too?

I painted the edges too, some of them would be getting put up against others ie corners and butt seams. All of which were siliconed.

-3 coats of the drylok was what you used correct/ and your thoughts? too much, too little, perfect?

Three coats ended up being good enough to be able to drag a boulder across it and have it NOT scratch!

-Can you tint the drylock any color?

No, you can only get it gray blue or beige.

-What do you think of the tint you used now that there is water? and do you have a color # by chance? for reference if not duplication...

Actually weâ€™re really very happy with the color, it almost seems to disappear in the background. Itâ€™s very unintrusive and wellâ€¦ water colored LOL. You wonâ€™t need a color number for it, the people at the paint counter will know because itâ€™s specially formulated, thatâ€™s why you can only get three colors. We chose blue because it most resembled pool paint.

-What silicone did you use for the boards and glass and how was it working with the drylock/silicone?

I used GE brand silicone for windows and doors, make sure you use GE silicone I, not II.

-If I place the bulkheads(I wanna use 3, 2ft, 4ft, 6ft marks across back)at 75% height and use your system (pic DCP_3656 your folder), why wont the water drain out on power failure down to 75% ?

Go to page 54 in my thread on C-F. This should answer your question Read the whole page very carefully.

-Does it matter if I drill bulkeads from inside/out? or outside/in? (Drylock thoughts) and did you then worry about drylocking the inner edges or bulkhead is enough?

I drilled a little frome the inside so the drylok would not blow out. Then the rest from out side through the Â½â€


----------



## ukneil

Hey TFG, aren't those "water rabbits" (like that a lot!!!) in the tiger shovelnose territory? Where's he gone? Don't say they chased him off! Your tank is a temple to the fishkeeping religion and you are most surely the high priest!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Everything is in his territory, but in all actuality he's kind of a whimp, the cons easily chase him away. So as long as they keep breeding they'll be safe and still provide food for everyone...


----------



## da bear

*do you know the avearge lifespan of the common pleco? how long it takes them to grow? 
*

I have a 12 inch or so one which I purchased @ about 4 inches in early 1978.

He is still doing fine, tho he jumped out of the aquarium about 8 years ago and the dogs chewed on him pretty bad. He was dry, bloody, but still gasping, so I put him back in. He bounced back fine. Tough fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> He is still doing fine, tho he jumped out of the aquarium about 8 years ago and the dogs chewed on him pretty bad. He was dry, bloody, but still gasping, so I put him back in. He bounced back fine. Tough fish.


A similar thing happened to me when I was 16. I fed my fish before school, left for school and later came home that afternoon to find my aligator gar behind the desk. Come to find out my mom went up to my room right after I left for school and it wasn't in the tank. She figured I got rid of it and didn't think anything of it. He survived but his fins were blodied and he was covered in dust bunnies. Two weeks later the heater went on the fritz and the temp in the tank shot up to 120! He lived past that too. He was a tough fish to say the least. :lol:


----------



## kellylardner

wow! ....  Great stories!
So what your saying is it takes a LONG time forr a pleco to grow :roll: so can a small pleco stay with a fullgrown O??? :roll: It's funny moved my O to a bigger tank and well he makes my pleco look tiny ... I just got some mollies put them in with monster and he looks huge lol :lol: I think i'll put him in with tiger ... but now i'll have to wait till i know theres nothin wrong.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If the pleco doesn't fit in the O's mouth, he should be ok. If it can, the O will try to eat it. With a bigger tank, the pleco has a better chance. If the the O sees the pleco as invading his territory, the plek's toast.


----------



## tank90

Since plecos thrive on aglae.......last summer i had a 4 inch pleco, I have a 100 gallon outdoor pond, i threw him in there in may, took him out in august and he was 8 1/2......food fot thought i guess.


----------



## tank90

oops i ment ""1000"" gallon pond.


----------



## TheFishGuy

New develpments in cichlid utopia.... It seems as if there's two more pairs of cons that have spawned :lol: :lol: The first pair, the ones in the back half of the ship have moved to the right about five feet taking their kids on a little tour. Meanwhile another pair moved into the back half of the ship and look as though it's their turn :lol: The pair in the front half brought the kids out for a little free swim today and realized right next door in the root is more fry :lol: I love it it's crazy, the blue gill are having fun trying to pick off the fry and the parents are having a heck of a time keeping them under control. It's very interesting to watch to say the least. Also the Veija pair has chosen a spot and are cleaning to prepare for eggs. The big male texas is so darn confused he's still trying to breed with a midas :lol: I think someone must come here at night and drop some kind of afrodiziac (<- sp.?) into the water :lol: I'll go down and take some snap shots after the kids go to bed....


----------



## redzebra24

so u did put the boat in?


----------



## illy-d

I think he means the decorative ceramic pirate's galleon that is in two sections - thus exposing the lower cargo holds where the pirates (or in this case the Convicts) keep theri booty (eggs & fry). 
:thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Exactly... Also I've scrapped the boat idea, my wife said it looked stupid :?


----------



## kellylardner

more pics yet? :?: :thumb:


----------



## Awugod

I stumbled on to this topic yesterday and all I can say is  WOW  . It took me about 4 hours to read all 61 pages. Although you have fixed your problem with the water level and your pump, I have another idea for you. You can put a T-Valve on the return line, one will return water to the rest of the tank like normal, the other will have a ball-valve attached to it and be pointed back into the same trash can the pump is in. As you stated in your post (can't remember which page) it is not good to choke back your pump. With this setup, the pump is not choked at all. Water flow back to the tank is adjusted by messing with the ball valve on the T-Valve. Any water that does not go back to the main tank is redirected to the pump's trashcan. This offers to benefits, one your water level will rise giving you the added water you need so pump does not run dry. Two, it agitates the water going back to the main tank giving it plenty of oxygen. Just a thought if you get tired of the 3 trashcans and want to make some more space back there.

I would love to have a tank like this, maybe when we buy our "forever" home in about 10 years. If this website still exists, I'll PM you to hire you to come down and build one for me. Awesome job, I cant believe you got it done so fast. Keep the pics coming. :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> Exactly... Also I've scrapped the boat idea, my wife said it looked stupid :?


  :lol:


----------



## waxerswoman

The Fish Guy I've been watching this thread since I came across it...You did a great job....Excellent Work...*** learned alot Thanks Carol aka waxerswoman


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well thanks for the compliments all... Here's some pics to satisfy the masses...

I painted the walls this evening.... I've got a blue print to draw so I'll be busy for a couple of days working on that. Then I'll get to the trim around the glass.









Here's a few pics of fish...

































From the top....

















Oscar.... and isabella the silver dollar, they've been mates for 8 years. Isabella never leaves her side! Even the couple of times she spawned isabella was right there....

























Here's a shot of one of the pre-filters









I appreciate the suggestion about the return lines and the agitation suggestion, but check this out....This is where the water spills into the can from the bio filter can... If you could hear it, you'd know there's tons of agitation  









I've got to tell you guys, I love this tank and the filter, everything is working exactly the way I wanted it!


----------



## Slash314

Lets see your Geos.


----------



## OceanDevil

Well TFG, I have to say I am impressed.
I think I speak for us all when I say, I want one too!

I would like to have a setup like that in my future home, or maybe in a future greenhouse.
I hope the thread gets stickied or preserved in some way.

A wealth of info it is.


----------



## spaznout0329

Wow! That's looking really good. You know you're going to have to show us pics of the entire room when you get it all set up. I think Oscar is cute, but she could use a better name.


----------



## MrRngr94

Hey TFG, do you also have the bottom of the prefilters lined with eggcrate?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks ocean devil...

Her names been oscar for 8 years, I can't change it now.... she'd have issues...

These wire baskets are inside...


----------



## spaznout0329

> Her names been oscar for 8 years, I can't change it now.... she'd have issues...


That is true... At least I kept my b/f from naming his O, Oscar, I thought he said Leo was a Leopard Oscar cuz he has a leopard spot on him, so I was like "Let's call him Leo, the Leopard Oscar..." I'm so retarded cuz Leo is a tiger oscar. But yeah anyway, your tank looks really cool and I'm jealous of course!


----------



## kellylardner

Well mines a tiger oscar ... and my hubby named him Tiger ... how lame lol .... :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that men can't name fish very well. No offense to any of y'all! My b/f roommate named his JD, Jack.


----------



## illy-d

I named my male 'Steinie' George - as in George Stienbrenner
But I am ridiculously clever to have come up with something so ingenious.
No need for applause.
:wink:


----------



## kellylardner

well my 4 yr old boy named the pleco monster :lol: thought it fitting  then I tried to get him to name the male black molly ... he said something i could understand ... so we'll still be working on that ... although I'm not sure about them cuz well I wont be able to tell them apart lol I have 3 blacks allthough the 2 females are preg and they were in with dalmation and golds too! So perhaps they'll have diff looking babies ...not sure how it works with them do they have to be the same colour etc to mate or is it like mix breed dogs?? I'm assuming that any molly can mate with any molly... but perhaps I'm wrong.
kelly


----------



## davidhusker

how are the bluegill doing in the monster? surviving?


----------



## TheFishGuy

> how are the bluegill doing in the monster? surviving?


The bigger ones are (4") but the smaller ones are having a hard time keeping away from tigger :lol: :lol: The greatest thing is it seems as if the bluegill arn't all that bright, they don't find hiding spots at night when the lights are off.... So Tiggger's always got a full belly of non-cichlid fish! I'm happy about that because I've got a never ending supply of blue gill from a very healthy pond!


----------



## 20 20

Early on in the planning you were going to have the tank wider than it ended up, so you could get more room to work in behind the tank. Now that it's built, are you happy with that decision? Do you have enough room, could you have made the tank wider and still had sufficient room behind it?


----------



## umnchuck

Good question!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Way early in the game it was going to be 5' from front to back, I ended up making it two feet smaller and now there's just enough room for maint. I wish my basement was bigger :lol: Oh well, if I ever win the lotto I'll make a bigger one, I'd need something to do seeing as I would never work again!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a thread I started about odos and jags, any help is appreciated....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=113105

Also here's a recent picture of the monster tank...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Ahem, after 63 pages i feel this thread has outlived its usefullness, therefore im closing it FOREVER, FOREVER, FOREVER... 
Dude that **** looks awesome, what were the dimensions of that glass again???


----------



## TheFishGuy

What you see is about 6' x 2' .....Twice


----------



## Burtle

I like Isabella, she seems nice. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## fishpimpette

SSSSoooooooo "TheFishGuy".... are you to make a finality to the exterior? like a trim or something?
It looks really good. :thumb: 
Any pics at night with only lights on?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh yes of course there's going to be trim. I've just got to wait till it's not raining here when I'm home to set up tools out side. Then all three tanks will get trimmed out.

I'll post a few more new pics later...


----------



## redzebra24

can u post some pics of tank on the inside of room like lights and tops. did u go with shop lights, and what kinda tops. so from what i understand the tank is 3 ft wide??


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, the tank is three foot from front to back and 30" from top to bottom, 14' long. Pics will come soon.....


----------



## zemro535

Dude man! I gotta get you some honk'n boulder sized rocks to you. I am going out to photograph that txholeyrock with the one large diameter hole in the center. TODAY MAN! Oh, I think I sent you a picture of the boulder showing the mineral deposites. I had that rock as a base for the ones on my web page. Sorry, That won't fit in your tank as it's too large, plus shipping a 3 ton rock up to your pad would cost me $$$$ figuer's.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

What? Now you're gonna get cheap on me?? :lol: :lol: :lol: I'd make it fit!!!!! I'd turn to whole room into a terrarium and get a couple of iguanas again.... Good idea!


----------



## TheFishGuy

NEW PICS!!!

Ok, here we go. The pictures will be in a series. The first picture is of the old lighting and the one following is taken at the same angle with the new lighting. All pictures were taken without flash with all other lights off. Only the lights on the tank were on.

Here's a full view of the tank with the old lighting.









Now the new lights.









Here's the left side of the tank with the old lights:









Now the same side with the new ones:









Here's the right side with the new lights, I seem to have accidentally erased the before picture :lol: 









I got the bulbs from NEO electrical. Here's their website, you can place your order with them through Dave via email. www.neoele.com The part number is S2851. They're awsome people, I've got an account with them and even worked for them back when I was 19 :lol: I used four bulbs to light a 14' tank! They're 75 watts each and are dimable. If you've got a tank in the wall or can make your own canopy, these are the lights to go with! They are groew light bulbs, light I said, I want algea, and these will work best for that. The tank looks as if it's being lit by the sun, and it shows its true colors whereas the other bulbs almost made the tank look dirty. I'm ver pleased and definately recomend these lights!!!

Here's some shots of the service area:
Standing in the doorway:









A pic of the door :lol: 









Filter... Woo Whooo!









The wall of fames first signature. This was from the night of the test fill:









And my signature when I was a little tipsy :lol: 









I hope this satisfies some curiosity... I've got a lot more to do in that back room. I need to get some cheap waterproof material to cover the walls and ceiling. But I've got to stop spending so much time on this site and get my electrical done so I can button up everything!!!! :lol:


----------



## Feral Wolf

That looks amazing.........So, the blue bulbs are the new lights?


----------



## MrRngr94

How hot do the new bulbs get? Are you having any evaporation problems? WHat about humidity in the "filtration room"? Just wondering if mold is going to be a problem down the road.


----------



## bigbear

looks 23423482083948% better with the new lights!! good job.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> So, the blue bulbs are the new lights?


Yep, that's it!



> How hot do the new bulbs get?


Not any hotter than the a normal bulb...



> Are you having any evaporation problems?


Not as bad as you'd think, I lose more water when the fish get fed. They splash like it was the first time they've eaten in a week!



> WHat about humidity in the "filtration room"? Just wondering if mold is going to be a problem down the road.


Well like I said, I need to get a cheap water proof wall covering that can handle the moisture. I also need to figure out a cover for the tank, I'm thinking something along the lines of reclaimed sliding doors for a cover....



> looks 23423482083948% better with the new lights!! good job.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks!!


----------



## kellylardner

> Well like I said, I need to get a cheap water proof wall covering that can handle the moisture. I also need to figure out a cover for the tank, I'm thinking something along the lines of reclaimed sliding doors for a cover....


you know its big when your talking sliding doors lol :lol:


----------



## rocketh13

I am the lucky guy that lives next door to the fish guy. When he first moved in my mom told him that i was interested into fish. Well the rest is history..... i have watched the basment become into and seaworld type setup. Anyone that has been to seaworld knows what i am talking about. I saw the first wall go up and i was amazed. Then when i heard what was on the mind for this BIG ASS TANK i didnt think he was going to do it. well i was wrong and i am gland that i was because it is a sight to see. Anyone that want him to build you a tank like this sorry because i am on the list for when i get my own place. I was lucky enough to receive 12 cichlids when they were babies to put in my 55. They are getting bigger and i cant wait until they are big enough to put in the BID ASS TANK. i cant wait to see what new additions will be added but i know they will be great. Later


----------



## TheFishGuy

This hobby/addiction is like a plague, it spreads like one atleast :lol: By the way, I gave rocketh13 those 12 fish  Incidently my male rusty died of complications from getting his a$$ tromped. So you better give me some fry!! :lol:


----------



## redzebra24

do u know what drop ceiling is? the clear things for that are 2ftx4ft for like 3 dollars a sheet


----------



## umnchuck

plan on doing extra insulation to conserve energy cost?


----------



## spaznout0329

TheFishGuy said:


> This hobby/addiction is like a plague, it spreads like one atleast :lol:


You're not lying either! My sister just registered for this site today. I set up one fish tank for her, semi against her will, and the original agreement was that I was going to keep up the maintience as long as she just fed the fish. Now she's does the water changes every week, does the aquascaping, and asks me what else she can do to make them happier. I forsee another tank in her future! 

rocketh13 you're a very lucky person and I'm jealous!

TFG you're tank looks really good! I like the new lights you put up there. How are Heckle and Jeckle (I don't think I spelled their names right)? When will they be put in the monster tank? Obvesiouly(sp?) not for a while since they're still wee lil babies.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nothing can get done on the ceiling yet, not untill I get the electrical done in the rest of the house. Yes I'm all too familiar with drop ceilings, I want something cheaper :lol: And those two baby oscars are going to have atleast a year till they graduate to the monster, along with a male odo and jag....


----------



## jontwhale

Are you putting a Dovii in?  
Think that would be absolute carnage!!


----------



## jwmustang

I have a 220gal, 6'X2'X30"deep. Do you think 1 of those blue bulbs will do?*TheFishGuy*


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd use atleast two bulbs for a six foot tank. These are not flourecent bulbs by the way....



> Are you putting a Dovii in?


 Why do you ask? Got one for me? :lol: I'd love to put one in, atleast it wouldn't get eaten :lol:


----------



## kellylardner

Man that fish is cool looking purple man thats cool ... but unless ya want the tank to him only ... lol


----------



## redzebra24

drop ceiling panels for the tank arent that expensive


----------



## jontwhale

no Dovii from me! LOL. I have been doing a bit of reading on them. seems that they really do deserve their reputation as Wolf Cichlid.

Jon


----------



## TheFishGuy

I know, but they're also not free, I'm all about free stuff. That's how I got away with building this thing..... I'm a cheap s.o.b. 

I did the first 30% water change in the monster this morning. It took 53 minutes from start to finish. I ate breakfast while it was filling.... :lol: It took seven minutes to drain 30% :lol: I also rinsed the pre-filters... I just thought maybe you were wondering :lol:


----------



## Awugod

TheFishGuy said:


> I know, but they're also not free, I'm all about free stuff. That's how I got away with building this thing..... I'm a cheap s.o.b.
> 
> I did the first 30% water change in the monster this morning. It took 53 minutes from start to finish. I ate breakfast while it was filling.... :lol: It took seven minutes to drain 30% :lol: I also rinsed the pre-filters... I just thought maybe you were wondering :lol:


How much tap water treatment did you have to use?  Must of been like the whole 64oz bottle of Big Als water conditioner :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't treat any of my water, In my opinion I think it's a waste of $$ when you're only doing 30% water changes. Any chlorine will disapate in a matter of hours in a tank that big. Besides there's a little over 900 gallons in the whole system, a third of that mixed in with the rest won't hurt a thing. I'm a firm believer in the K.I.S.S. theory, and for the past 20 years it's worked great.


----------



## zemro535

I think it's hog wash the gas build up in the sand. I have never experienced it before, but my fish are always stiring the sand. I saw your other in wall tanks with the smaller of the 2 on the left with what looked like 8 inches mounded up. Do you stir your sand in your other tanks? Are you going to stir the sand in the Monster tank. I would think that if your tank has sufficient circulation that any gas would escape and not build up in the water. I smile when I think of TFG stiring the sand. I can just see him in his tank standing in it stiring it up with his feet.

Zak


----------



## zemro535

I have yet to read more from page 30, but perhaps you've taken some pictures. What page would the post be on if you did?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Page 63 has a bunch of pics with the new lighting. As far as the stirring the sand goes.... the only time I experienced any kind of "gas" build up was when two fish were trapped under a rock in the 185. The smaller one with 8" of sand in it :lol: I had taken all of the decor out to photograph the fish and only left one piece of decor in. I was also planning on moving some fish around but it took two weeks to get around to it. Well.... my two happy little excavators, the male bumble bee and a male zebra decided to dig all the san out from under a flat rock Of sorts I had left in the tank. Needless to say i forgot about them and decorated the tank and a week later I realized I haden't seen the male bumble bee for a while. Well, I grabbed a beer and sat on the floor in front of the tank right after dropping some food in. Usually everyone makes a small appearance. Well he didn't, so I flipped and started taking all the decor out, sure as $hit there they were under two inches of sand under the one rock I didn't move. And let me tell ya, the stench was almost unbearable, I had to air out the fish room, there were fish oils floating on the surface of the water and the thing that really made me mad was I had just finished re-decorating the **** thing! I usually make it a point to get all the rocks to touch the bottom of the tank then push sand up to them, this way no one gets killed and nothing will fall and break the glass. Oh well, I'm stupid, I know, but that was the only time I ever experienced gas build up in the sand. So much for making a long story short :lol: And by the way, I be sure to have my lovely wife take photos of me dancing in the sand in the monster :lol:

-peace, TFG


----------



## zemro535

Okay, I just emailed your wife in a PM TFG. I got to page 45 and saw her picture and what you looked like. I was curious. Always is good to put a face with a name. I think somewhere rescently like page 60 and to current you had mentioned somewhere about putting a top on the tank. Well of coarse I have several methods in my mind as to what to do, but here is what I am sharing with you. 
Acrylic is nice. I used to work in a plastics shop and have some yrs in working with it. Heck I built my tank I have now, back in November so that ought to give you some confidence in me. What do you think of some custom fabricated covers for the top? 
Here is what I was thinking. Of coarse acrylic and water does warp if you don't have it bonded with some side pieces forming a box sturcture. It bows like crazy if you use it as a flat piece top, but it won't if you put side's on it. So basicaly what my thoughts were to make some boxes. Tell me what your thinking in heigh? You could do 4 boxes. It won't be sealed of coarse, but the water evaperation will hit the top and then form condensation and drip back down inside the tank. Boxes can be made and I just say 4 cause I can't imagine doing 2 or 3 with that much area. One of the boxes can have a smaller cut out where you just feed them. Put some glass on that one so it doesn't warp. 1/8" material thickness is what I am thinking as it's not w weight issue. 1/4 is beefed up, but not needed. Or I could probably ask ED (Plastics Owner to strip heat 2 edges and then bond the other two edges on and router it flush. They are on top so beauty isn't needed. Just some simple boxes that are like 3" or so in height. They're all just sitting on the top so you can move them if you need to when doing anything. I know it seems a pain to move an 8 pound box off the top, but seriously other then feeding them on a daily basis what else do you need to get in the tank for? You have the PVC on the top I see that. If I fabricate these you could just take a Jig Saw Portable one and cut where ever you needed to that the PVC is or just tell me where to make the cut outs. Someplace on the computer has a notepad drawing thing I wish I could email you what I was talking about. Always is easiest to draw it. I don't know what a sheet of 1/8" would run me, but I am thinking I could afford to help ya out. I know it's not a concern right now, but I am trying to help ya out. Guess I could go in to my "NEW" photo editing thing and draw you a picture too. I have to learn this stuff so I will try and poke around a bit and get it to you "PM".


----------



## zemro535

Post those Professional drawings on here for everyone to see I just sent to you tonight of the tank lid. I hope you can open them up. If you can't I don't know how else to do it cause that was an XP program.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Z, I was actually think of something along the same thing, but higher than 3" I was thinking like ten inches high, this was the pipe that feeds the ugj's and the pipe that trickles water over the surface can all be encapsulated.... <--- hows that for a word :lol: I know what you mean and can picture it in my minds eye, four covers would work, even five could work. The biggest water loss is when it's feeding time, the pigs get fed once a day in the evening. As soon as those cichlid sticks hit the water it's like a competition to see who can splash the most water out of the tank :lol: The jerks have actually gotten me wet before I could leave the room...

I did make some progress today, I got all the trim on all three tanks. It's not painted yet simply because I'm not superman.... Any way, all the material was free because some moron trimmed their house out and never put a finish on the wood. Well a smoldering fire started in the basement and all the trim work in the house had smoke stains on it. They didn't want it painted over so it all got torn out, gingerly I might add and was put into storage for little old me  So yes, the tanks were trimmed for FREE..... OH YEAH!!! I even had enough 1X to make two sets of book shelves for my girls room.....

The 800:









The 240:









The 185, the box needs to get made for under the seat, but I'll have to wait and see what santa leaves in the next dumpster :lol: 









Watcha think? A little better eh? Full on shots are pain in the arse to get of the 800, but if you really want me to get a frontal I will :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

All your tanks look amazing! Good job!!! :thumb:


----------



## zemro535

Your in your element here, but what did it take to do the wood trim like that? I would have thought you'd go wider trim so you can put those really expensive inset pieces on it. You know the ones I wanted to get for my project, but didn't cause they cost $35-60 bucks a piece and times that by 4. I am talking of the Oak Leaf's and the pine cone things that you can flush mount. Kinda like a 4 post poster bed knob, but it's made to go on the wall. What kinda wood is that, just some free stuff you had laying around a work site you'd been saving? Did you seal both sides with stain or just the exterior. I like it, but think you could have gotten more character with more knots in the wood in the 180. Man I am pulling your LEG it. GREAT Finishing touches. Looks like you put some effort in to the project for once!   Awsome man. I am mr. HUMOROUS right now. :roll:

Zak


----------



## redzebra24

so when r u geting a rc submarine?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok ok, The trimn is getting painted.... Don't you people read???????????????? :lol: :lol: :lol: That's not stain, it's smoke stains..........

And yes, I've got a bout ten of those little subs, they suck..... Very disapointing..... They were cheap.... So buy me an expensive one and I'll use it all the time.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandruch

They look great! Are you a carpenter or something? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

nah.... wood butcher.... Dr. Hack -n- Slash at your service


----------



## illy-d

Wow - 66 pages, almost 1,000 replies and over 67,000 views.

If this thread continues at this pace in less than a year we will no longer need Kevin Bacon as the world will be seperated by just *FIVE* degrees of seperation.
:thumb:

-D


----------



## TheFishGuy

My wife says I'm much better looking than Kevin Bacon. Just call me Jonny sausage :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lomax

looking nice 

I will have to re read your whole post to get some filtration ideas as my own tank project gets bigger every month i have no fish :lol: and I found a guy that has 2 inch thick plexi :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You can't pass that up!! My filters need some tweeking, they splash too much so I've got to make lids for the five gallon pails.... oh wait, I've got lids.... So I need to cut some holes or notches in them.... If I were a little more patient I would have pained the whole outside surfaces with drylok too.... I don't know what I was thinking..... it was you people that were slave driving me :lol: :lol:


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> I don't know what I was thinking..... it was you people that were slave driving me :lol: :lol:


Heh, we were just feeding your habit.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, I'm a cichlid junkie......


----------



## Pollution

:lol: lmao :lol: ....riiiiiiiiight


----------



## 20 20




----------



## TheFishGuy

So how did you guys come up with "That Fish guy" ?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I like it 20/20


----------



## redzebra24

is that supposed to be a front?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope, just me if I were a cichlid.... :lol:


----------



## redzebra24

would you live in the 800g with the south americans or in the 210 alone?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I would live in the 800 and be just like my male texas and try to breed with everything in the tank :lol:


----------



## 20 20

Oops. 'The'. I was at work, and trying to do it reeeaaal fast. Besides, Paint doesn't have a 'Proper Name' checker. :lol:


----------



## redzebra24

:lol: :lol: u better what out for that silver dollar :lol: and ohh yea the big catfish


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nah, I'd be like Mr Limpette. I think that's how you spell it? C'mon, I'm smarter than the average fish..... I'd be curious to hear my female oscars voice. I think it's be a raspy sexy biker chick voice 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I did get six jags and five odos. But they're only about an inch and a half.... not so tough yet :lol: They'll be growing out in my 240 after the week end....


----------



## trigger

Upon request this gets unlocked. Please keep on topic. At least untl the tank is finished.


----------



## orcy

yay.. unlocked. fishguy, cant wait to see the lid of the tank all set up.


----------



## TheFishGuy

We're back, and I'll do my best to moderate my own thread.... Sorry to be a pain in the rear. I'm not very computer savy and am not used to the way things operate in the forum world yet. I'm learning though. I'll keep the natives (and myself) under control.....


----------



## cturner

First off: PROPS to TFG on your build!! It looks awesome!!! :thumb: :thumb:

Second off: It took me 2 days at work to read all the 67 pages and it was the best d.a.m.?. read EVER!!! :!: 
There was so much information in that article, I never really understood filtation systems till I read TFG's post!! Now I'm bugging my husband to let me do something like TFG but on a smaller scale to start! He just keeps :roll: !! TFG you sir are an inspiration to all of us and THANK YOU for having the balls to try it!! :lol: Good Luck with the continuation of your project! I can't wait to see more pics of the finishing product!! :thumb:


----------



## bell

"when coke realized the mistake they made they quickly released the original flavor renamed coke-cola classic"

keep up the good work fish guy


----------



## zemro535

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g239/zak1971/top.jpg

Kinda what I had in mind. Anyone have an thoughts for a lid on this project?


----------



## leitefrog

I love the tank. It's hard when you come in late and there are so many pages to go through, but well worth it. Keep rocking.


----------



## mandruch

zemro535 said:


> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g239/zak1971/top.jpg
> 
> Kinda what I had in mind. Anyone have an thoughts for a lid on this project?


Look for free glass. TFG, give me dimesions on four or so peices and we'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## rocketh13

It looks great, cant wait to come back home and check it out. Hope everyone is doing ok. I will be back around june 2nd for about a week. I will finally be taking my tank back to school with me and getting just one oscar for now!


----------



## chefkeith

My idea for a real cheap easy to move around hood-

Build several frames with pvc pipe/ elbows or wood Then canvas the frames with 4 mil clear plastic sheeting.. This plastic comes in 4' wide rolls, you can get it at Home Depot. If you want something stronger you could go with Clear Vinyl sheeting or icing glass, the kind you use for boat/tent windows. Clear shower curtains would work too. Or even the clear overhead light ceiling panels.


----------



## zemro535

mandruch said:


> zemro535 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g239/zak1971/top.jpg
> 
> Kinda what I had in mind.  Anyone have an thoughts for a lid on this project?
> 
> 
> 
> Look for free glass. TFG, give me dimesions on four or so peices and we'll see what I can come up with.
Click to expand...

Manddruch: This is suppose to be out of Acrylic (Plexiglass). The glass part is for the service/feeding. Acrylic with out supported edges will warp the acrylic with the water. So glass lid is only one inset in the sets of lids for the project. I chose 1/8" acrylic sectionals as it's cheaper then going with thicker material. You can still maintain 1/8" if it's in smaller boxes. If you go larger boxes then your looking at 1/4" material. I chose acrylic because it's not a heavy item to remove if that is needed. With 4 or 5 of them it stays user friendly (Weight). With the Splash of the feeding this will not be a concern.

Manddruch are you suggesting just put a piece of glass on the whole top? Just expand on your post please so I understand it.

Zak


----------



## jontwhale

from mandruchs post it seems he is on about 4 or so peices of glass each being 3.5 feet long ish.

to either slide or lift off where needed!

And most importanty still, he is on about getting it free!!!
Jon


----------



## TheFishGuy

How's this for an idea.... Lets combine all three ideas... I really really like Zs idea of making an upside down box, it contains the splashed water that is becoming a literally growing problem, it also allows clearance for the water return lines. I only see one problem with it $$$$$ When the word "FREE" comes into play it makes my ears perk up. So try this on for size...

Fist I make frames out of 3/4" PVC, making the legs tall enough to clear the mechanics. Then wrap the sides in 4mil clear plastic and lay a sheet of glass on top. Since the legs would be about 10" tall that'd be plenty of room to throw food in and run... The only time I'd really find myself having to get into the tank is in the occurence of a death or if I get rocks from Z. Which by the way are really cool, you guys should check em out.... Speaking of which, is that site up yet?

Any how, what do you guys think of the combination of ideas? The only other way is to wait and see if the job I have yeilds some free sliding glass doors.... Which would be really heavy but serve the purpose.


----------



## Badgers034

wow. i am happy they unlocked it!!


----------



## orcy

if you got free slifing doors, could you just hinge it on the front so it can be lifted at the back?

i'm sure you will come up with something. you always do


----------



## cturner

Sliding glass doors would work if you got some hydrolic arms, almost looking like a hatchback car! Just attach in the front with hinges and latch to close :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Z's got it right for the ultimate set up, but I'm poor from paying my electric bill and my water bill, so I've got to think of something cheap.... or FREE


----------



## zemro535

What is the size of the boxes? I want to see how much it costs in material to do the acrylic idea. Quotes are free from Rosemary and doesn't cost me anything. Since it's $50 bucks a sheet, I want to see what the cost is total. What I am saying here is it's 50 bucks for a 48'x96" sheet. How many tops do I need? The sides possible are free cut off's she could give me since the plastics company does mass production all them time. Until I get the size of the boxes I can't go further. Shipping might only be 80 bucks to ship it for me and if it's 2 sheets of 1/8" Dude it's $200 bucks for me to send it to you. "Free" I would foot the bill for this. Since it's D.I.Y. you'd learn some acrylic fabrication. I have not read much past what the guy who was stating Free Glass. And That Fish Guy NO your not going to seran Wrap this top man! That is just a temp solution perhaps at best for your current situation. I have always enjoyed acrylic fabrication and look fwd to walking you through it.

Yes, my txholeyrocks.com web site is up. I was over at Perry's house who packed your rock. I took a picture of it. He didn't crate it, but did tell me he put a wood frame on the inside of the shipping box. He even tied a rope handle on it so DHL handlers could move it easier. The Rock is 70 pounds   . I thought putting a rope handle on it was way beyond what they want, but conveinence here helping them out. Unishippers has not contacted me so I am going to probably send your rock out on Monday just to move things along on my end. You've been in a "Holding" pattern long enough.

Did you bust out with your tape measure yet? Come on now what are you waiting on TFG? I am waiting on you. I am sure others are waiting on you too to bust out and write down the demensions of the boxes. I thought all carpenters had it attachedat the utility leather belt. Do you wear one that is leather? Are you done yet :?: :roll: ...... Huh huh huh.... Get Crack'n Whapish! 

Zak


----------



## rocketh13

Hey Z, I was looking on the site and was wondering what rock you were sending TFG? Also TFG i want to feed them when i come back into town!! I might need a little cool down after working on the pond.


----------



## zemro535

I am all ready walking on this Ice with Fogglehound. I don't want to get in trouble again. I plan on getting a banner ad when I can( on here ). It's $600 bucks I think for a yr. if I remembered right. At the bottom of the posts buttons exist in each profile. Hit the PM button and the www They did this for a solution to "Spam" problems. Lets just say PM me and get back to the topic. No picture on my web page exists. Its a "Special" rock I have for him. I also have a "Super Special" rock for him in a couple months, but since its me supporting TFG's tank project and habits it's $$ out of my pocket. The photo will be unvailed when it's in his tank. It's a 70 pounder. The "Super Special" rock I have for him I think is something like over 100 pounds    . Since something that big is just too monsterous to process and I know a super cool guy with a super cool project to display it in ratio aspects I don't mind. Shipping isn't as bad as people think with rocks. It's rocks man....... What do you expect. The size I think is 24X17X7 something like that......

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g239/ ... Tfgpkg.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'm back from camping.... I'll get to measuring shortly after we get a little more settled in.... And yes, I've always got a tape on...


----------



## audiontz

wonderfull work fish guy . very amazed on how you did that . pure pleasure to read about and watch the progress from day one . new to this site and now you got me wanting to build a tank just like that . well not that big . very well thought out . and the consruction is top notch . very good planing and setup . basicly you are a giueness at work when it comes to fish . and if i am ever in the area i would love to come and see your tanks . and let me feed that tiger shovelnose . he is one lucky fish to have you as his owner . wonderfull to see someone so passionate about his hobby. gotta give you alot of credit for attempting this and to your wife for being so understanding . good luck with the tank and may the shovelnose grow to be 4 foot long . amen . just hope you can afford the water bill and food bill for all of them . lol


----------



## jonf

WOW!! I just skimmed through this entire thread. Amazing!! Your work is a real inspiration... and very creative.

- Jonathan


----------



## TheFishGuy

> gotta give you alot of credit for attempting this and to your wife for being so understanding .


Thank you, and yeah, my wife rules! Actually the tank was all a ploy to save her geophagus from the catfish :lol: She fell for it :lol: :lol:



> WOW!! I just skimmed through this entire thread. Amazing!! Your work is a real inspiration... and very creative.
> 
> - Jonathan


Thanks man, nice name, it's mine too 

The top of the tank where I'd want the tops to sit measures 41" wide by 14' long...


----------



## dothedew6790

That Fish Guy, let me just say that the last 3 days I have spent reading this have been exciting and inspirational. The amount of knowledge I have gained will help me for years to come and I cant wait to get my 40 gallon set up even sooner now that I have followed your journey. (I know a 40 gallon tank is but one twentieth of yours, but hey at 16 you have to start small in this hobby) Thanks, and best of luck with all your fish!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you sir....


----------



## TheFishGuy

You guys need to go to this site.... There's some super cool rocks on it! They'd look great in my tanks 8)

http://txholeyrocks.com/catalog/


----------



## Ngaradude

can we get some pictures of the tanks with the rocks??


----------



## TheFishGuy

Um... Don't have any yet... But they would look great in my tanks, so that's why I'm gonna get some. And you bet I'm gonna post pics when I do!


----------



## 20 20

TFG, I've got about 200 lbs of holey rock I need to sell. If you're interested, let me know, I can get you pics of them. Expensive shipping from PA most likely, but we could try and work something out. I was gonna put em' on ebay, but you could have first shot if you wanted.


----------



## cturner

20 20 Where are you in PA??? If your close to Elizabethtown 17022 I would ship them to TFG for $15 (I have a connection!) All you would have to do is box them up and drop them off to me or I could meet you somewhere close.


----------



## 20 20

Stewartstown, PA, 17363. You ever go to 'That Fish Place' in Lancaster?


----------



## cturner

Yes I do, but from what I understand you are near york city??? I could meet you at an exit called Columbia, Route 441 right off of Route 30 East. That is if TFG would like to take those rocks off your hands. I'll keep an eye out on the post or perhaps you should pm me so we don't get it locked up again, even though this is still about the GREAT TFG TANK :!: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

All these people coming together all for little old me :lol: At any rate, I really have to get something together for a lid before I go nuts fighting the moisture with my dehumidifyer :? Next time I build a tank everything's gonna be done before fish even think about going in it! :lol: Yeah right! I'd of had fish in it back when it was just framed... :lol:


----------



## Ngaradude

how are the black nasty and the jaguar coming along?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Good, they're in the 240 growing like mad. The jags are 2 1/2" and the odos are 2". Right on track with an inch a month.... Also mandruch has me all excited on building a background now. He made it look so simple... It'd be a great project for my wife and kids to do this summer... Anyone have any suggestions on the method of construction? I'd like to make it in a few pieces so it's easy to handle getting into the tank. I've never made a background before and would like to learn the different methods. In the future I'd like to do an amphibian set up in my 185. It'd be nice to still have the entire foot print for swim space in it. I'm picturing a ledge along the sides and back, with a small stream running through it. But that's another topic.... So I'd like to hear from the experienced background makers out there..... HELP!!!!


----------



## zemro535

I just spilled coffee on my key board. Okay, I got to thinking that 41X36" .125 inches material. I was thinking perhaps that's a bit large and might have to bump the thickness of the acrylic up. Laying in bed thinking of the lid situation. Is it going to work or not........ Should I stay at .125 and add a brace in the middle? What can I do? What can I do? Well....... Here is what I am going to do..... I am going to send you a complete materials for one box. This is at .125 thickness. I am going to have you build it and see if it's able to withstand the effects or it I need a brace in the middle. No way to tell and if you go thicker it would solve everything, but then you still have the cost issue and since I am purchasing this hey man I rather not go any thicker then I have to esp cause of shipping costs. I am still awaiting my commercial account for txholeyrocks.com so your going to have to wait. I don't know what is taking so long to get the account details to my web guy, but I am about to make some wind if I don't here from the guy today. You'll get your rock as soon as this account is activated.

Zak


----------



## drfish

Hey TFG, what do you think about using drylok instead of cement for DIY backgrounds? I think it could be great.

Also, I've built a tank using drylok painted right onto the plywood, what do you think my chances of success are? The glass should be in on Friday so I should know by Monday if it even holds water... I will have to seal the seams with silicone though, the corners cracked (put it on too thick I think). If the thing holds water for a week I'll post a thread detailing construction. The tank is about 85 gallons but it's just a practice tank for a 275 gallon that you inspired me to build...

Thanks for making this thread man. :thumb:


----------



## sssage

I made a background for my 125 and I love it. If you go the styrofoam concrete route, my suggestion would be don't make any pieces longer than 2 ft. I found it a pain to handle due to the weight but also a challenge to handle the piece level to avoid the concrete cracking. If you do make the piece in pieces do make the edges irregular so it will look like 1 solid piece. I used acrylic fortifier with the concrete and I was much more satisfied with the concrete strength verses without it. Good luck TFG, these backgrounds are incredibly rewarding. It took me 3 months to really see the potential of what I made as my fish shock and amaze me with how they are using it.


----------



## Nil

Regarding the background, with how much water you have in the tank, I'd plan on curing the concrete outside the tank in a big trash can or something. If you did the curing in the tank, having to do many water changes (on a tank that big), and find a long term home for your fish while doing the water changes seems like a bit of a pain. And pretty expensive on the water bill too...

One other tip--if you ever want to be able to catch fish, you'll want to take that into consideration when making caves/hiding places in the background.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Thanks for making this thread man. Thumb


And to think they actually closed it once!

I wish you luck on your test tank, I did it with the melamine and it still holds water, apparently it's not suggested... So good luck and definately keep us posted, drop me a pm when you start your thread.... I'm very interested in the outcome as I plan to make a ton of these things with the scrap I have....



> One other tip--if you ever want to be able to catch fish, you'll want to take that into consideration when making caves/hiding places in the background.


Oh man, the number one rule for the 800 was that when fish go in.... They ain't comin' out :lol:

Thanks for all the advice on the background... It ought to be interesting...

Z man..... you're nuts! But I'll do as you command oh master of the rocks


----------



## ToTo-ChaN

Been gone a month and just got back. TFG awesome work man!! glad to hear your tank is coming along great 

Man....now i really cant stop staring at it


----------



## cturner

Zak are you gonna take me up on my shipping offer??

EDIT: Sorry for "going off topic" since it seems to piss people off. I was asking a question about a previously discussed matter. Mod's please don't close this topic do to little ole me just asking a question for SUPPLIES to fill TFG's tank!


----------



## cturner

TFG & Zak check this out, to give ya some ideas of design.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-500-Gallon-Aq ... dZViewItem


----------



## zemro535

okay, I was like what in the world are you sending me to a picture of a $350 300 gallon banged up used tank for. I was like Man your going to get this thread locked again...... Then I looked at the photos...... Bam it was in the photo's that was golden........ YAH Okay.......... Were on target now. For anyone not sure of what I have thought of, that's what were trying to achieve. http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i264/zemro535/lid.jpg

that isn't a 500 gallon tank either, but I am sure that most people picked up on that......


----------



## zemro535

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i264/zemro535/lid.jpg


----------



## cturner

yeah sorry I tried to copy and paste it but I couldn't get it to go any bigger than that and then I just figured what the heck I'll put the whole thing up there!! I don't care about the tank but the lids, now if we could figure out how to modify them for the spraybars that would be awesome! :!: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well it's not just the spray bars, it's the insane fish swimming in the tank. They splash if you just walk into the back room! And actually guys the tank is just a touch over 500 gallons in the ebay listing....  I know this because I'm ultra smart... and with the help of this site that's convieniently on my desk top...

http://www.firsttankguide.net/calculator.php



You guys kill me! But I do Like the lids, the only thing is that the sides need to be all the way to the ends to function as an anti-splash guard :lol:


----------



## mikmaze

fish guy how ya set for rocks, I have leftover ones from my steup, and know where to get more and bigger ones styled like the ones I have... btw doesn't that tank max gallon out at 518 gallons as per the dimensions in that listing??? 96 x 48 x 26 / 231 cu in per gallon???


----------



## nayotte

I stumbled upon this thread tonight and like a good book, couldn't put it down. Those of you that followed the progress from start to finish, great patience you have shown. Feel like Yoda after that last comment. I acutally feel that I accomplished something spectacular just reading the *whole* **** thread. We all read tank projects that go nowhere. You obviously have an addiction that would not allow you to stop mid-project. We are all thankful for that. FishGuy great detail with all your work. I found the filtration (section)? most helpful for my projects. I dont know where you find your time. Thanks. I am now designing the blueprint to my house based on amount of water and tank I want to support. My name is Nick and I'm a fishaholic.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, 518.65 gallons... I just like to give people a hard time  I'm good like that!

Thanks for the good review Nick. Are we starting the FA? Fishaholics Anonymous! :lol: Not only am I the president I'm also a client... Oh wait, that's something else :lol: Seriously though, thanks for the kind remarks, I'm glad the members at the begining of the thread had me post progress instead of waiting till it was finished to post. There's one thing that a few people missed out on who came in later and read the whole thread. That's how much money I've got into it. I can't remember exactly how much, but I knowit's under $1800. That being said.... Since I presently have close to 2000 gallons of water running in my home, my wife has thus cut me off on spending one red cent on anything "fish" related. The only thing that gets approval is food for the fish. To be honest I'm kind of glad Mrs. FishGuy cut me off or I know for a fact I'd have atleast three more large tanks up and running. My goal some day is to have a world of cichlids in the house. Central American community, South American community, African community, Aisian, and a Madagascar Community. Along with a tank full of Frontosa (any brand will do) Oh yeah, A predatory tank too with my catfish, an arrowana, and a clown knife, maybe another big cat too. So if anyone else wants to donate to the Orwell aquarium please send check or money order to 113 South M...........


----------



## Feral Wolf

Been away all caught up now, here is a link to a hood system I thought was great, prob not too cheap but worth lookin at....

http://www.saltcorner.com/sections/phot ... eweast.htm

10th pic in the line seems the best


----------



## TheFishGuy

All that wonderful equipment and then plain old trim??????? I likr the hood, but I think that's a little out of hand :lol:


----------



## davidhusker

whoa thats crazy Feral, itd be better with cichlids though 

hey TFS theres a 16 ft long aquarium on ebay if your looking for that special tank haha.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Acrylic-Aqua ... dZViewItem
keep us updated, not that your not updating already..


----------



## TheFishGuy

Too small....


----------



## ToTo-ChaN

TheFishGuy said:


> Too small....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well it is! It's one quarter the size of mine! Totally off the subject, but not.... Since I tend to like free things... I got another tank today! Another 20 long! I also got a 200 gallon pond.... Free baby! all free!!! :lol:


----------



## dothedew6790

Hey TFG seeing as how your tank pretty much seems complete I think I speak for the mob when I say that we would all love to see more pictures of the fish. And hey no posts for 4 days :-? !!! I'm getting quite bored over here, help us out.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Settle down, settle down... I'll get pics up in the morning. I just got home from work, didn't get to see my kids today but for five minutes and I'm eatin dinner! I'll do it in the morning!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here you go:


----------



## sssage

I love the photo from the top of the tank. They all are looking at you with that FOOD look that my fish give me too. These big guys look excellent! All in great health too. How has your shovelnose been growing?


----------



## BinaryWhisper

very nice, must be excellent just sitting there watching them


----------



## lomax

hello TFG

I am still around :lol:

I scraped the idea of building my own home as i found a really nice 3700sqf mid century modern home for only 130k and i will close july 1st 

I found a very nice spot for the 12 foot tank, the house has a 6 foot by 16 foot pantry between the kitchen and the dining room. if i build the tank 4 foot wide at its outside point i will have a two foot hall to a 4ft by 6 foot filter room. not a lot of space but the house is on a slab and it is easy to run water taps and drain lines from the filter to the kitchen. so wierd going from house to house with a realestate agent and saying nice house but it has not place for my huge fish tank so on to the next :lol:


----------



## cturner

Hey sometimes ya gotta think of the kids!! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Holy cow lomax! that's a huge house! That's twice our house for about the same cost! I know exactly what you mean though, going from house to house looking imediately at the basement wondering where the fish room could be :lol:

I hope you all enjoyed the pics, sorry for the poor quality, I was in a hurry! The shovel nose has probably gained about three inches since he was put in. He's doing well feasting on convicts and bluegill :lol:


----------



## lomax

no houses with basements here in texas, but i can find room for a tank some place. the sellers gave me the old plans so i could reorganize the house around the tank. as soon as i get in i will start the tank plans :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

When we moved to this house I told my wife I wanted the 240 up and running with fish in two weeks... I did it... I can't wait till you start, I'll be watchin that thread


----------



## redzebra24

how big is that nimbo ventus?


----------



## redzebra24

how big is that nimbo ventus?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was waiting for someone to notice the african ambassador :lol: He's a touch over 8" He was the last of three I had. I sold the other male, and the female died after a traumatic experience caused by me  So I figured he could live out his days in the monster. So yes, I've got fish from all over the world in that tank. North, Central, and South America, Africa and Asia. The giraffe hap actually hangs out alot with the oscars, and they get along well.


----------



## zemro535

Man! Good thing you emailed me this AM on the size of acrylic. I hope all works out for the sides in that we can get the cut offs to go along with it to meet everything we/you need. Guess your getting everything at once now. I am pretty amazed. Glad you slept on it..... I am off to Austin Plastics. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that this doesn't exceed the quote. I love the smell of freshly cut acrylic.........

Instructional video and a write up on how to bond acrylic..... are the next step upon delivery.

Zak 
Austin TX where I hunt TX holey rocks.


----------



## zemro535

Austin Plastics anad Supply, Inc.
C/O Rosemary
2415-A Kramer Lane
Austin, TEXAS 78758

This is the plastics company that has supplied TFG's acrylic lid, one of 5 modules. I purchased the first module today. The following will ship out this evening at 5PM approx to TFG's residential home. One module was purchased as a test to see if it will perform like we think it should.

Cost was picked up by txholeyrocks.com.
.125 X36"X41" clr acrylic one piece (*Top
.176X5"X41" 2 pieces *Side
.176X5"X35.625" 2 pieces. *Side
Center brace .375" clear acrylic for the length inside the 41" demension. (Free)

Cutting Charge (Waived)
Routered edges Charge (Waived)

Weld-On#3 4oz (*NOTE: *#3 not #4) * Anyone know what application #4 is used for? Just a trivia question. I know you can use both #3 and #4 for acrylic. That's not the answer I am looking for.

Little bit of history here, another thread was started on Weld On. Weld-On #3,4, and 16 can be used for acrylic. Useage of number 3 is for most common aquarium projects since this is a fish forum. Now, 16 is used for applications of thick acrylic such as anything larger then .500 because the applicator of normal useage will be gone before you complete the bond. Thus jacking up your project. You can't stop a bond in the middle and start it up again with out air in the joint. Since strength is a concern you certainly wouldn't use #3 or 4 for large scale aquarium use. 
Applicator one

Shipping cost :lol: 
Tax 8.25% :x Fish Guy, I should have just sent you a check and saved $7.45

Just under $100  That's just for ONE piece :thumb:

I put the address in because I figuered TFG could write a thank you card and include some photo's. Rosemary is one heck of a cool woman to hook me up like she did as well as provide some input for the project. TFG, Rosemary and I opted to beef it up. i felt that you would be happier going the upgrade then the minimal. May as well do it right the first time then do it again in 6 months.

Rosemary and I were laughing at the acrylic thread sticky. Seriously if your a DIY'r, acrylic aquariums should not be attempted by amatuers. Acrylic is not a forgiving material. once you apply the Weld-On it's done. Can't change it. Either you have it right or you have it wrong. Plain as black and white. Not to frighten TFG, this isn't a sturctural or load bearing project.

My first direction to begin assembly on this is to find a surface large enough that is level. NO not a floor. If you can get few saw horses in the house/garage and a piece of plywood that is Flat for a working surface that would be good. The surface needs to be consistantly flat as the length of the bond is critical in support/even. Just keep that thought over the weekend. You might have that kitchen table as a flat surface. Just throw some felt on it to even out the surface. You have felt laying around the house that can cover the table don't you? Well if you do it on the dining room table put some type of bed top sheet over it if ya don't have felt. Felt would be the best though. Keep in mind 'FLAT' is the key word. No dips and valleys as acrylic bonding is critical to have a flat surface. I know finding a flat (LEVEL) span 41" is difficult to find. TFG you did know your looking for a FLAT surface didn't you? Flat is the "IN" word for the weekend. Flat is cool! Well, sometimes mounds are cool too......  :wink:

Your going to need those nifty 90 degree angle things as your 5" sides are needing to be level 90 degrees to the top. Everyting is cut to put on the top, not boding the sides to the edges of the top piece. Masking tape will hold your acrylic and the 90 degree square. Just tape them down to one another. So if you don't have masking tape get some. masking tape....... Say "m..a..s..k..i..n..g.. t..a..p..e" with me. Yah.........

Flat and masking tape is what your goals are this weekend.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

I will send her a thank you letter, and you too  I've got all kinds of masking tape and plent of flat surfaces to work with. Do you suggest that I cut some angles to make sure the plexi is at 90 degrees? I could cut a million if I had to. Dam it Z, I'm a carpenter not a rock hunter! :lol: I"m ready to do it as soon as it gets here, and of course I'll take plenty of pictures to entertain the peanut gallery


----------



## spaznout0329

We're not a peanut gallery! We're you're fans and supporters  Seriously though...You're lid sounds like its going to be really cool, can't wait to see it when its finished! Good Luck on putting it all together


----------



## TheFishGuy

I have fans? Oh wait, there's one in each room in our house :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

We're gonna make a TFG fan club one of these days. :lol: :lol:


----------



## zemro535

My web master in San Diego said one of the functions he's able to do is a forum. I laughed and he came back with YOU know the Cichlid Forum..... Were going to be better then them...... :lol: setting your site's a tad high...... Web master has 2 Engineer degrees and is an inventor.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Did you say... Well do you know the fish guy? :lol:

At any rate, I did a 30% change in under 30 minutes just now, I also was able to catch a female convict that I REALLY wanted to catch. It always helps when my wife is viewing from the front giving me play by play where a fish is going. We're a good team  And no, I'm not just brown nosing :lol:

Someone asked about the catfish... He's put on about two inches in length and about two inches in girth :lol: Here's some shots of him. He's now about 13" getting fatter everyday feasting on bluegill


















Here's a shot of the anti sophon hole in the line feeding the ugj's









And here's what one of the prefilters looks like after a month, I was just about to rinse it...









Here's a future resident of the 800:


----------



## davidhusker

the shovelnose cat they have at my LFS is black with one horizontal white stripe and a white belly. Is that what he looked like or is there diff kinds of shovelnosesseseses. :?

Miami Heat #1...


----------



## TheFishGuy

> shovelnosesseseses


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If it's under 5" that's what it's supposed to look like. They get their stipe ed pattern as they grow.

GO CAVS..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't follow sports.... Sorry


----------



## Badgers034

i was EXTREMELY tempted to buy a common shovelnose cat at my LFS. but your fish is beautiful, and huge.
o yea, and while we are on the subject GO MAVERICKS!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

He's still a baby at only 13" or so.... He's got some growin to do


----------



## drfish

Hey TFG, I posted my project thread. :thumb:


----------



## redzebra24

TFG i know u built those walls after u had the tanks. i have a fish room in the basement and have to paint soon r the odors harmful for the fish?


----------



## TheFishGuy

No, just don't get any paint in the tanks....


----------



## zemro535

non toxic (odorless) paint. My former housemate painted my house and it was only..... $42 a gallon I think. Yah, pretty inexpensive to be a tad on the sarcastic side. Since I live in Austin we have this company called Whole Earth Provisions.... I am thinking that is where she bought it. Do you want to buy a couple gallons non toxic and odor free? Let me know I will only charge you 30% of the total cost on top of the actual billing....... Better yet just help fund TFG lid project. You could cover the tax when I make the purchase in a couple weeks after the test is done. I am thinking something large came by Brown truck and left a large carboard wrapped item and a couple smaller boxes. I am just hoping is all.

Zak


----------



## zemro535

Talk of acrylic....... Hmmm. You actually could have built a liner out of .125 with some precision planning. It's not a matter of running a bead of silicone on the joints to seal it, but if you overlapped it with a 2" piece on every seam it would have sealed by flood bonding it. The presure of the water would have flattened the acrylic to the wall/sides. Since it would have been against a board all is well too. What you do is you get yourself say a 2" square piece of acrylic bond that over the screw holding the .125 inch thick acrylic. That would have sealed it too. Sounds like a pain, but you seriously could have used this method. 
Acrylic is a thermoplastic, so you can bend it and that would be sufficient to do the 90 seams preventing water going in them. Or just take 5 inch strips and bend them at 90 degrees and flood bond them to the seams that are 90. They make 90 angle acrylic as well.

Here is where I first worked in the plastics industry.  www.ridoutplastics.com 
They are the nations oldest plastics company in the USA. When I worked in 89 8) they were the largest plastics company excluding acrylic manufacture plants that make the plastics from scratch.
This company surely could have chimed in if a phone call was made in the early stages as to how to do it. If only I knew it was going on back then. I was way wet behind the neck with getting my Mbuna tank to life. Yes, I made my 75gallon acrylic 2 way view in wall plumbed aquarium. Aint it cool! I only wish others would think of 2 way view tanks and stop thinking one sided. 
If anyone knows what polycarbonate is, wouldn't it be cool to build a tank this size with it being so strong. Then again it's a dreamers situation as polycarbonate is not waterproof.


----------



## Ngaradude

any updates?


----------



## zemro535

I went to day and ck'd and they have not shipped it out. Tuesday they will get it out. I was SURPRISED as ever..... Yah, like we have thousands waiting on the project. I felt awful....

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

When it does get here I'm going to have to wait for a rainy day to do it... So even when it gets here it might be a while. I'll be sure to take plenty of pictures though.... As always


----------



## cturner

See TFG if you lived in PA you would have a **** load of rainy days right now!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah well I'm so strapped for $$$ that I wish it'd never rain! :lol:


----------



## Jawi

TFG, how much lighting do you have? How many watts?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm using 4 - 75 watt bulbs. The bulbs are grow lights for indoor gardening. They are not flourecent bulbs.


----------



## XxJoshxX

you know what be awesome if u had 150wat bulbs under water! lol u'd have to mod ur uber tank  but should upgrade grab a shop light highest watts aviable and put hi output lights hehe 1 incandescent and high wat fluorescent bulbs be great add blue reptile bulbs for at night ^_^


----------



## zemro535

Okay ladies, gentlemen, and fish enthusiests. 1z7656401293814686

It's delivery will be on NEXT Wednesday (July 5th 2006) cause Tuesday is a holiday and brown doesn't ship on holidays such as this.

Will send some play acrylic when I get around to it, if TFG has not attempted the project prior to me getting to Auston Plastics again.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've been putting in a lot of time working to pay for this monster.....


----------



## Badgers034

hey fishguy, are you still planning on the DIY background?? or were u ever planning on it?? i am pretty sure that u were. but from wut i hear about diy backgrounds that woud take a LONG ime, or i might be wrong.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Who knows what I'm gonna do????


----------



## Deezil

Hopefully you do.. if not, we're all in trouble :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I've got ideas rolling around but for the moment I've got to get a handle on getting this thing covered. Way to much moisture going on....


----------



## Deezil

I'm almost done trying to draw out my idea.. :lol:


----------



## XxJoshxX

May Seem like a Long Shot but Buy and Fab plexieglass to fit over parts of it to help with the evaporation of the water also raising ur water temp a little ^_^


----------



## zemro535

That is what he's awaiting.......... Well I am guessing that you didn't read all 74 pages. :roll: What's wrong with you? You didn't have 4 hours :lol: :lol: :lol: Read back about 4 pages you'll see it come up.

I am from Austin TX and have a plastics fabricating experience in the industry. I have in route by Brown the first trial pieces for fabrication. It's late because Austin Plastics had some workers go on vacation and an injury..... I would ship all of it at once, but I thought that it would be best to try and see if what was designed/agreed upon with Austin Plastics, myself, and TFG would work. I didn't want to purchase $300 of acrylic, have it not work out, then turn around and spend another $300 bucks with a modified version that would work. Since http://www.txholeyrocks.com is funding this, it is something I rather not do twice.
When you have acrylic and water with out it fabricated in a box it will warp pretty much extreme. I can't even remember what I ordered now. It has 3/16" piece for the main size. I think 1/4" for the sides. and .375 for the center brace to add strength to it so it won't warp when it wants to. The question at hand is, will it need another brace at 90 degrees to the .375 piece? Does the .375" brace need to be beefed up to .500 or even .750"? Do the sides need to go to .375"? Certainly, I could beef this up beyond, but $ is the issue. Were spanning 36"X41", so warpage will definatly want to be happening with the acrylic. Going .250 for the top piece 36X41" will we need to do that instead? Testing is best.

As for TFG..... He'll get around to fabrication on his own speed. I emailed him directly with specific instructions on how to fabricate this acrylic top. I included pictures I drew up to be clear. He didn't have any ?'s and was confident he could do it.

He's in construction and it's summer, so it's peak business for his employment choice that supports his him and his lovely family to include the fish.... :thumb:

I felt kinda bad when I went and ck'd up on the status of the acrylic and it hadn't shipped out at that time. I can't be some demanding customer, cause I did get a wonderful price brake and extra's added on for free. I have a great relationship with Rosemary still after all the yrs after I left Austin Plastics. I still have plastic to purchase, so I am not in a position to be demanding or pushing this project. Surely everyone on here understands that 

Hope that updates everyone on what's happening if anyone was not clear on what was taking place.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Do you mean lowering the water temp? I've done that, and the plexiglass is on its way... I think


----------



## zemro535

I just was NOT'n that fancy word........... So tell us how did it happen? Does this make you feel powerful?

Tell us all about it..... Tell us oh monster tank fish keeper guy...... I am waiting 8) 
Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, ok, yes, I'm a mean old moderator now.... So becareful zak or I'll edit your posts :lol: Seroiusly though.....

UPDATE!!! :

With pics of course 

Well My friend Zak and the people he knows sent me a package today  In it was everything I need to make the first of five tops for the tank.

Here's the box that the driver chewed on at lunch time. I'm guessin his wife packed him a horrible lunch :lol: 

















Luckily the contents wern't damaged and the aplicator and weld were in the box.... Somehow??!

















Oh, and here's my house for those of you who think I'm rich because I've got a couple thousand gallons of cichlid infested water.... I'm not rich as you can see :lol: 









And here's a few pics of the fish, Tigger is getting BIG, he's put on atleast 4" in two months of being in the 800, he's also gotten wider. That mouth is starting to look like a shovel!!


----------



## zemro535

Tell us man are you excited? I am wondering if your half as excited as I am.

What is the deal with the crayfish..... I remember your wife saying you put it in for food for the fish to eat. How many did you have? Just one crayfish or is that the only one left. Man! your T.S.Catfish is getting large. Seemed like he was a little guy 3 months ago. Glad your fish are healthy in the big tank. How many fish do you have in it? Do you have an inventlory list of what you have? Perhaps a list is posted here and I am not seeing it.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oh I'm excited, we'll be fabricating the top this saturday!!!!!!


----------



## zemro535

*FOR REAL?* That's excellent to hear. It's going to rain here on Saturday too.

Darby the web master of http://www.txholeyrocks.com just got your pictures too. Since I am always doing pictures. I edited some of the above for you. Darb says he envy's your envolvement in the hobby.

Zak


----------



## zemro535

It's Weld On #3. And it's amazing cause in the sticky acrylic thread it stated #4 is what you use, but somehow Rosemary and I both chose to go with #3 instead. Being sarcastic indeed! I mean after all so many people are expert acrylic fabricators..... Seriously though you have the right glue for the right fabrication. I wouldn't send you #4.

brings me to me remembering I was asking previously if anyone knew what Weld On #4 was used for and nobody chimed in..... Anybody?

Zak


----------



## chefkeith

Love the work you've done TFG.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> Oh, and here's my house for those of you who think I'm rich because I've got a couple thousand gallons of cichlid infested water.... I'm not rich as you can see :lol:


Suuuuure we all believe you...Trust Fund Baby :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chefkeith

zemro535 said:


> Rosemary and I were laughing at the acrylic thread sticky.


Sorry folks. I'm not laughing.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Keep your opinions regarding what he does or doesn't know on the approriate thread. Just a warning TFG is a mod now, and he's a super huge hard @$$ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spaznout0329

Zak that was awsome what you did for TFG!

TGF, Tigger is cute, I want one...wanna come build me an 800 gallon tank?


----------



## vi3tb0i

So have the RD/Midas paired up yet? If so, did they spawn for you?


----------



## Badgers034

breeding RDs... sounds nasty.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually looking at both vents last nite..... their both girls, so no spawning there, anyone have a male they'd like to put in the 800 for a few days  ?

And of course little girl, I'll come and build you a tank..... for a small fee :lol:

And to defend Zak.... He used to be a proffessional fabricator, and I'd take his advice and guidance over anyone elses due to that fact.... He's also one of the nicest people I know, so why throw in that half the time he doesn't know what he's talkin' about? It's that little added comment at the end that isn't necessary. If you want to debate fabrication with Zak, just pm him...


----------



## ukneil

TFG why ain't your midas tearing everything to shreds? Have i missed that they're in another tank or is the experiment actually showing that, given enough room, the terror fish ain't so bad?


----------



## chefkeith

The added comment wasn't necessary.... Sorry everyone won't happen again here.


----------



## spaznout0329

I'm gonna say they've probably worked thru all those things that you mentioned but did it thru e-mail or PMs or something like that, so the rest of us wouldn't have to suffer thru it. I'm sure there's A LOT of stuff that's going on between TFG and Zak that you don't know about. Sorry, if I've sounded rude and/or started a war, but I'm really getting sick of reading your negitive and belittleing posts, chefkeith! Go be a bully somewhere else!


----------



## OceanDevil

Again guys, if you have something to say please keep it in a PM.

Lets try to keep this thread clean plz.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, back on track... The two midas are in the same 800. Everything pictured in this thread has to do with the 800. And YES! When fish have 42 square to run from jerks, it tends to keep the peace!

I'm proving that size matters :wink:

Speaking of which.... Most of you know that my wife is pregnant.... Well up till now we thought (because of four ultrasounds) it was another girl.............IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now we're even, two girls, two boys!


----------



## XxJoshxX

gg TFG are u gunna ever do a saltwater tank one day you know your kids would love it! recreate finding Nemo in another 800Gallon tank =D

Congrats on the TFB hehe the fish boy


----------



## Mandalawi

> IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS SIR!!!!!!


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Nice, now there's a better chance that at least one of them won't be as crazy as you are


----------



## OceanDevil

Congrats.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks guys, but if anybody's the fish boy it's my son Dominic. I've never seen a kid get so excited when I do water changes. AS soon as he sees a hose or net or bucket he goe crazy. I have to keep everything up high or he'll take off with it. :lol: :lol: He loves nets, kids are great! I was going to fabricate those tops today but I've got to work. Gotta get it while it's good, I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## Feral Wolf

Congrats to you and your wife :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you!!


----------



## Macho Man Mike

I'd like to see a few more Africans in there :wink: How does the venetus do? Who is the toughest in the tank?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The venustus is doing great, I think I may get more, we really like em but so many people have problems with them because they get so big.

Who's the toughest.... It's really hard to say simply because aggression has been reduced to just about zero. Everybody still gets out of the female oscars way. She's just intimidating though, there's a few fish in there that could easily whip her. Since I've had all these guys for a while I'd have to say the very top of the food chain and the one who gets the most respect is definately Oscar. Then the TSN is a close second. Then the male Vieja, the male texas, then the midas. But there's never been a conflict.... So far the theory is correct. Size matters.


----------



## Macho Man Mike

maybe you should buy this t-shirt?


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: That's great, maybe I'll make a sign to hang over the tank!! :lol: I love it!


----------



## Macho Man Mike

You shoudl add like a moori or hap alih something big and blue. I also liek one of these Dimidiochromis strigatus big africans are scary.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, you buy em and ship em to me :lol:


----------



## zemro535

Saturday 14th July 2006: Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 84F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.

Here is your rainy day :lol:  . I'm  for all of us that your acrylic lid module #1 will begin.

"Weld it TFG" :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry man, there was no rain today.... But I assure you it will get done soon


----------



## mikmaze

somebody give him an Arrowana, quick, then e will have to put a lid on that tank :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

True..... but too bad the little snot would have to be atlest a foot to put him in now.... or he'd be tigger food :lol:


----------



## zemro535

Wow :thumb: I have been pvt msg'n him on getting 2 of them. The great thing is, he accepts all freebies......... So how about it mikmaze? You know............ I came up with a suggestion and I even went as far as helping the man out.

So you know....... I just happen to know where to purchase them. Imagine that :!:

http://www.riverwonders.com/index.php?c ... efd291cf41

Someone............ "Hello"

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes.... I will never refuse anything that's FREE


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> Yes.... I will never refuse anything that's FREE


I have a free heap of cat pooh. Want it? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sure if you want to pay the postage. cat poo can be used to get rid of bats...... I've got bats in the attic...... HA..... bring it on, what else you got for me?


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> Sure if you want to pay the postage. cat poo can be used to get rid of bats...... I've got bats in the attic...... HA..... bring it on, what else you got for me?


LOL!! I have a bucket of broken glass and a bag of concrete that went hard from being left outdoors for two years.


----------



## TheFishGuy

See, now you can take that bag of crete and drive a bolt through it and use it as an anchor for your little fishing boat. AS far as the broken glass goes.... You take a basket ball, a free one, and cover it in laminant glue then roll it in the broken glass and you've gat an instant disco ball. Now who doesn't want that!

Update:

My oscars spawned in the front left hand corner of the tank. They cleared the sand behind the rock, the part where it looks as if they didn't do that good of a job are the eggs. There's a huge mass directly behind the rock then a bunch scattered about in the cleaned area. I could only get a shot from above:


----------



## zemro535

You've got a fishy smell on your thumb........ Admit it. UH that's 2 spawns going at the same time correct? The "Dorks" and the Astronotus spp. Dude! I say you sell some of the babies.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

No way, I've had that white fish longer than my wife and kids.... I want some fry from her! Plus the other two morons always spawn, they're hybreds and I won't let them back into the market no matter how cool they look. Mom is half synspilum and half black belt. Who the heck knows what dad is, he's the one that was sold as a black belt. I'm still a bit salty about that :x

Here's a reminder....


----------



## TheFishGuy

And yes, just to clarify, they've got eggs too..... in the same tank..... Hmmnn orgy?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I still want one :x


----------



## illy-d

That Severum appears to be getting pretty close to the O's spawn site - whatever happened to all that cichlid aggression that comes out during spawning time???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah no kidding it seems as if oscars don't fight as well as the smaller species. Atleast mine don't because the eggs are gone as of this afternoon


----------



## OceanDevil

I have never owned a mean oscar. They cant fight that well.

Keep us updated on spawning in your monster tank plz! That is what I am most interested in. The extra space must bring a whole new light to their behavior.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, well my male texas and female midas just spawned last nite too :lol:


----------



## OceanDevil

Sweet! I want some hybrids man.... :lol:


----------



## frank1rizzo

You should change the thread name to the "1122.08 Gallon Hybrid Factory"

Congrats on all the spawns.


----------



## ukneil

Do american cichlids really cross breed that easily then? My female nic is an outrageous flirt when she spots my male multispinosa but he's faithful to his mrs! Do you reckon that they'd get together if i removed the female multispinosa?


----------



## OceanDevil

Very likely UKniel, but may take some time, the fish being "flirted" on can take some time to come around. I have a female bartoni that is a real home wrecker.  :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

This is the third time they've spawned together, the eggs never survive..... Besides, unfortunately hybreds never leave my home  There's enough cichlids in the market to be confused with, no sense in adding another :lol:


----------



## Marshes

Hi TFG,

Its taken me 4 days at work and home to go through thr 70 odd pages and im not dissapointed.

I would love to hear about the inhabitants of the fish tank.

i.e

1) Do you feed your fish or do they just eat each other ?
2) Why did you need to catch the convict?
3) Have any of the fry from any of the fish survived? 
4) Have you seen your catfish eat any unawares fish ?
5) Any regrets, or "i wish i had's" concerning the project?

Im sure theres more but i will leave it at that for the time being.


----------



## Badgers034

Hey TFG, I was looking through this thread trying to find out how you did your UGJs, and I found the picture of the little black lab puppy. I woul really liuke to see a picture of it now, as it is kinda the reason you got your wifes agreement on the expense of the tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

The questions:

1) Do you feed your fish or do they just eat each other ?

I do feed the fish in this tank, They get fed every other morning. THe catfish gets hand fed every sunday nite, or whenever I feel like feeding him :lol: He really doesn't go after the fish unless they are new to him. Which occasionally happens if I choose to add a fish (usually a bluegill) :lol:

2) Why did you need to catch the convict?

Well, I had to catch the parents of a very odd looking fish. I've got myself a few survivors of a spawn they had right before they moved in to the 800. It seems as if about 25% of their fry have a very nice blue green coloring to them, making them a very attractive convict. So I wanted them back together in their own tank again. Which they are and they've got about three to 5 hundred fry at the moment. Mom is a big girl, she's about 5". I do alot of experimenting with convicts for fun and to see if some theorys of mine will come true.

3) Have any of the fry from any of the fish survived?

So far.... One has survived, I see him occasionally under a very large boulder in the tank. I never noticed him before untill my neighbor saw it the other day :lol:

4) Have you seen your catfish eat any unawares fish ?

He never attacks with the lights on, and as a matter of fact I've only seen him eat a fish on one occasion when he was about 6" I threw a gold fish in his tank that had been living with my jack dempsey pair. The goldfish was stressing the female jack so it had to go. I dropped it in and not a second later it was toast 8) That's the only time it's ever eaten a live fish in front of me. He will approach my hand without fear knowing that when my hands are in the tank they usually have chunk of raw fish in them  He's very gentle now, takes the food like a well trained dog. Before he would snatch it and run. Now he eats while my hand is right in front of him.

5) Any regrets, or "i wish i had's" concerning the project?

Only one, I would have taken more time when preping to fill and painted everything and got the whole room in order first. I was getting a lot of pressure from the folks here at the C-F to get it full and get fish in it. I jumped the gun because now the room isn't complete and I'm having moisture issues. I've temporarily solved the moisture issues by using some 2mil plastic to cover the tank. But now I've got no access to it unless I cut it away. But.... there's always this winter to get it done. I"m just way too busy with work and now my boss is on vacation for two weeks. I've got to do his job and mine at the same time.... STRESSFULL if you know what I mean. I've got to make it to three jobs monday and some how get everything done. THis much I can tell you, After making breakfast tomorrow morning for everyone, I'm doin' water changes and then I'm doin nothin......... all day 

Now, as far as the dog goes badgers.... Well he lives on a farm now, it seems as if he was too much of a bother to have around and I felt bad so I thought he deserved something better. He was a good dog but the kids didn't even notice he was gone untill about 4:00 in the after noon on the day I took him. Sad really because for six months all I heard was... "can we have a dog.....pleaseeeeeeee" then they get a dog and ignore the poor thing. I would have loved to take him to work with me but I really don't think it's very proffessional. I felt as if he felt he was unwanted, so I got up early and took him to a friend of a friends farm. Sucks really, I've never given up on anything but I felt like keeping him here was giving up on him.....  [/quote]


----------



## mikmaze

man thats rough about the pup, shame the kids didn't take to him like they seemed they would....... Sad thing is I know how ya feal, my stepsons want a dog but they barely put down the xbox 360 controller down long enough to eat let alone pay atention to a dog.......

How about a de humidifier for the tank room? if it is that damp green board might have been an option for the sheetrock, water/ moisture resistant.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> 3) Have any of the fry from any of the fish survived?
> 
> So far.... One has survived, I see him occasionally under a very large boulder in the tank. I never noticed him before untill my neighbor saw it the other day :lol:


What kind???


----------



## TheFishGuy

looks like a convict, but it's too hard to tell...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

So how many of those blue green cons have you had, other than the current spawn???


----------



## TheFishGuy

I believe there's six, but there's also a few of their syblings who are pink with dark pink stripes... kind of neat looking too. I'll try and get some snap shots up of them in the ca section in the next few days or so....


----------



## fishpimpette

***sighs deeply..then wipes the bead of sweat from my eyebrow***
And 2 think-- all this & You still kave tine 2 be a Mod on CF???    BTW-Congrats...I voted 4 ya.haha :lol:

TheFishGuy said:


> It seems as if about 25% of their fry have a very nice blue green coloring to them, making them a very attractive convict.Which they are and they've got about three to 5 hundred fry at the moment


I wanna see..I wanna see!!!  Convicts get a bad rap due tio their fertility

YOUR CATFISH: About that beaut- how big is he now?? other tankmates just keep 2 themselves?? Not everyone has a Huge catfish as their main Star event :wink:

Doggie 2 cents- You did the right thing...he needs a lot of attention & IMHO - I think when 1 of your kids get a little older- they will want to take of it & appreciate the responsibility.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well here's an old pic of the convict, I've yet to re-install all my programs from the great crash of 2006 so I don't have any new pics yet.....









The catfish is pushing about 16" now. He's growing really fast and doesn't seem to bother with his tank mates. That will change though, he's not my first one.... I might have to build another huge tank to put my cichlids in. It seems as if it only needs to be half the size since they all hang out on one side :lol:


----------



## XxJoshxX

TFG you want a Redtail Catfish ^_^ i got one about 10inchs long and 3inchs wide :-D


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually, Yes, I do. Are you offering it or selling it?

Here's a few shots of the most recent spawn in the 800. I'll let the pictures do the talking:














































Here's a full view of the right side where the field trip is taking place. It'd be nice to have a RT to take care of some of those fry :wink:


----------



## XxJoshxX

TGF Im in Kentucky I Work at my LFS which is Holding him for me lol it wouldnt fit in my 55 no more so i have it in the 110Gallon at work if you could work your way down to Jacks Aquirium and Pets in Florence ,ky ill get him for ya there sellin him for 80 tho cause i got Store credit for bring him back lol i get 30% and 1st Monday of the month i get 50% of stuff ^_^ 80*.30=24 80-24 $56 hehe and 40 on the first of the month i have pictures of him from when i had him tho \/


----------



## FaceMan

Greetings,

Took me a while but I read the whole forum, very impressive tank. 
My question is this is there any reason you chose to Silicone the seals instead of filling them with DryLok fast plug and then seal the whole interior or is it just the technique you chose to run with?
My sons turtles need a new home and I am seriously considering a similar project only on a smaller scale.
Also based on your experience how dificult do you think it would be to attack an object like a small shelf to the back wall, turtles like to bask, does the silicone hold up weight well?

Thanks


----------



## Badgers034

Well, that sucks about the dog... But I know that Black Labs need attention, because we have one that is 12 years old. I am sure that it was the best for it.


----------



## Badgers034

And about the Red Tailed Cat... Wouldnt it eat most of your fish. Those things get up to like 5 feet. I am sure a 5 foot fish could EASILY take care of a 12 inch Oscar... Ever think of getting a Clown Knife Fish. Or even an Aro.??


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Took me a while but I read the whole forum, very impressive tank.


Thanks, pictures just do not do it justice!


> My question is this is there any reason you chose to Silicone the seals instead of filling them with DryLok fast plug and then seal the whole interior or is it just the technique you chose to run with?


I used silicone because it bonded very very well to the drylok. It's also somewhat flexible so if there were to be any shifting or movement I'd be covered. If you're going to make something on a smaller scale I strongly suggest using this method seeing as it would be moved here and there and now and again.



> Also based on your experience how dificult do you think it would be to attack an object like a small shelf to the back wall, turtles like to bask, does the silicone hold up weight well?


I personally wouldn't trust it, but You can always put a post of some sort under it... I'm actually planning to make my 185 into an amphibian habitat with africans in it. I'm going to make shelves but also male stalagtites meet up with stalagmites for posts.



> I am sure a 5 foot fish could EASILY take care of a 12 inch Oscar... Ever think of getting a Clown Knife Fish. Or even an Aro.??


Yes a five foot catfish surely would, but I'vew already got one of those, so what's the harm in getting another? :lol: As a matter of fact the furute plan is an Aro, a knife and two catfish. That's ofcourse after all the cichlids get eaten :lol: The TSN shows no interest in eating the tank inhabitants as long as I feed him chunk fish. :lol: It's funny I say that because just the other morning he was sporting a pretty large tummy :lol: It seems he ate a bluegill :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Badgers034

> Quote:
> I am sure a 5 foot fish could EASILY take care of a 12 inch Oscar... Ever think of getting a Clown Knife Fish. Or even an Aro.??
> 
> Yes a five foot catfish surely would, but I'vew already got one of those, so what's the harm in getting another? As a matter of fact the furute plan is an Aro, a knife and two catfish. That's ofcourse after all the cichlids get eaten The TSN shows no interest in eating the tank inhabitants as long as I feed him chunk fish. It's funny I say that because just the other morning he was sporting a pretty large tummy It seems he ate a bluegill





> They can attain a length in excess of 4 feet at maturity.


^^^^Thats from a quick search I did. I am shocked that they get that big, I only thought like 24-30" max, but 4 feet... WOW.

As far as your future tank plans go, that seems like it would be one sweet tank. I always wanted to keep a tank with those kind of fish.

And another question, what are the dimensions of your tank again.? I know its 10' by like 4' or something like that.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's 14' from left to right. Three feet from front to back, and 30" from top to bottom..... I would have liked to have gone wider, I still might do an addition to it..... making the "L" shape I originally wanted. We'll see what kind of money summer makes me and we'll see what winter brings as far as time to do it......


----------



## Deezil

how big of an L-section addition are you considering?.. 300-400 gallons, or another 800+?


----------



## TheFishGuy

It'd be about 3' x 3' by 30"


----------



## Badgers034

WOW, an L would be cool... But how would you do it on an existing tank??


----------



## zemro535

ThatFishGuy I recommend you don't add to it. I say you come down and purchase my clients home that will go on the mkt in the spring of 07. :idea: Winter retreat HOME :idea: It's got 5300sqft abouts. Probably fetch 800K range. That's a bargain. The taxes are a measley 18K a yr. It's got a sunken living room that's humungous. It's got a 2 story Cieling that makes it feel way larger then it is. Something like 25'X50' room. Its so spacious the current client gave up on trying to do something with it. I kept saying "FISH TANK"', they wouldn't do it though. If you want to add upstairs you can do the excersize room that's about 20x30' at the top of the stairs. Possible turn one of the 2 offices in to a fish room too. The master bedroom has a full sized livinig room in it with fire place I am sure you could build something on a grand scale in the master bedroom or the living room.

:idea: I highly recommend you do this option because that way* I* don't have to travel to see your fsh :lol:

I will certainly volunteer to maintain the house while your gone the other 3 seasons of the yr.

by the way.... Some chick named Rosemary say's she was :thumb: HAPPY :thumb: with what she got in the mail box :!:

Your thinking big has turned me in to thinking bigger for you. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

> WOW, an L would be cool... But how would you do it on an existing tank??


Actually it'd be pretty easy to do, after all.... I am a carpenter and it's made out of wood 

I'll get right on that Zak :wink:


----------



## Deezil

Another 170 gallons :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy




----------



## dsiple

TFG,

I found a new catfish for your tank. I'm not sure the current owner will let it go though. :thumb:









http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h62/dsiple/PICT0029.jpg

She is only 98 lbs and curently resides at the Oklahoma Aquarium here in Tulsa. Maybe a night ops is in order. :roll: (Not really).


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice.... but it's kinda ugly... :lol:


----------



## dsiple

What do you expect from a Channel Cat. She was only swimming because it was almost feeding time. I agree they are ugly. I wonder how much swim space she would have in your tank?


----------



## Badgers034

Well, if you do decide on doing the L i think it would be sweet.

PS: today I added the sand to my 125, and I will PM you a picture sometime this evening.


----------



## TheFishGuy

So who's got a male midas for me? :lol: :lol:

oops, I mean... look in my ads


----------



## imusuallyuseless

This thread has evolved into an ad. Please conduct this sort of business through the trading post  I'll get one and grow it out, if it's a male i'll send him your way 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Funny.


----------



## Badgers034

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Update:

My girls and I went over my friends today to fabricate the plexi top. It's the first of five modules. I'm very happy with it, It's going to work like a charm! We also came across a snapping turtle while we were there. Mean little sucker too :lol:


























































I've got another friend coming over to help paint the fish room this evening, but I'll get the top installed tomorrow. I'm leaving the tape on it for 24 hours basicly because I have to. The bonding agent practically worked instantly, and was very easy to use. THANKS ZAC !!!!!!!


----------



## zemro535

Looking at it, I just don't see it warping much at all. I really hope that works out.

I am happy you say it was very easy to use. :thumb:

Zak


----------



## Badgers034

One time, I caught (well netted) a snapping turtle, and the thing was HUGE. Its shell had to be about 25 inches across. Needless to say the net is ruined now...


----------



## TheFishGuy

The unit it's self is surprisingly very strong, and easy to handle.... Good news is we got the fish room painted, bad news is now I'm forced to go through everything  That's ok though, just keep an eye on my ads, I'll be getting rid of a lot of stuff over the next few days....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Update:

The first top is done and installed!!!!!!!!!! There will be five in total. One top would be too hard to handle. Here's the process:

I had to bring the top in to retro fit it around all my plumbing. The line feeding the ugj's goes through this top and the automatic water filler needed to be fitted too. Let's not forget the spray bar also....









The rest of the tank is covered in 2mil plastic to cut down on moisture. It's actually worked great:









I took the top outside, flipped it over then marked it all up where the notching had to be then cut it all up using my jig saw on high speed with a sharp blade:

















I also drilled the holes for feeding and for the water filler. In this pic you can see what happens when you try to use a dull bit. Never fear, I just cover it with another piece of plexiglass. Sorry Zac  The other hole was drilled with a brand new hole saw, went through like butter:









Here's a shot of it installed with the water filler through it. I"m very happy with how this turned out, well besides the top blowing out. I'mnot going to let it bother me though, no one can see it  

















There it is! I had a blast with this stuff Zac, I'm getting together all my scrap plexi and I'm going to start making stuff :lol: I want to make four tops for my 240 simply because I lose a lot from evaporation. I've got a spray bar running the length of it and this is perfect it!!!


----------



## spaznout0329

Looks awsome! Good luck on getting the rest of the lids finished!!! How's Tigger?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Tigger's doing great, growing fast. I'll have to see if my wife is willing to take some pics of him eating from my hand so you can see how much he's grown.


----------



## mandruch

I think I may make those plexi lids for my tank. I need something raised like that.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's nice, it was a good idea zak had...


----------



## Guest

Buy the tank said:


> I wish I had read this sooner....lol


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hind site is 20/20..............


----------



## Guest

TheFishGuy said:


> Hind site is 20/20..............


Indeed it is.


----------



## bell

nice job tfg 
you could easily hang fake vegitation off of it too......many possibilities 

had some good "inspiration" after examining the tanks at the cleveland zoo....i may have some pics.


----------



## chefkeith

That top looks nice. It was a good idea Zak had. With your scrape acrylic you could build a few handles and cement them to the top.


----------



## illy-d

It would be really cool if you could get some of that plastic bendy stuff used to make hinged lids for smaller tanks and make your self a little door that opens on the top of one of the lids so you can access it for feeding or introducing new fish without having to remove an entire segment.


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> Hind site is 20/20..............


I hate it when people tell me that...

And on another note, love the top, Fish Guy. Do you think when it's done it'll be enough to keep the moisture down, or will you need some kind of dehumidifier?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think it'll be good enough simply because the room will be sealed from top to bottom. One thing I am going to do ir run a nice healthy bead of silicone to act as a "door seal" between the lids and the top edge of the tank. I'll run the bead then let it dry thus creating a rubber seal :wink:


----------



## chefkeith

You could also try that foam tape that is used to seal doors and windows.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've tried that on other lid related projects and it can't handle the extreme moisture...


----------



## zemro535

For those of you that don't know, drilling acrylic you need the gentleness of Mrs Fish Guy. I have a super duper strong instinct :lol: TFG was being his normal typical 6'2 250 pound construction man o lantern. Drilling acrylic is done with a sharp bit for one helps quite a lot. Drilling with an acrylic bit ensures your hole to prevent chipping the backside out. The difference in the 2 bits is the fluke angle is more agressive on the acrylic drill bits. like 43 degrees as apose to 20 degrees. Prevents chipping on the back side. Helps too if you have a back stop. Slow and low RPM with gentle presure such as I am sure the MRS has.

TFG didn't communicate with me that he needed a hole so I 100% am happy about this learning experience for him and all the others that have learned from reading on here. :thumb: You just need to say I need a _____ diameter hole at this location-____x____ and you would have gotten your hole drilled. If Rosemary wasn't going to do it for free, I betcha a trip to Olive Garden would have changed her mind. :thumb:

So I have another :?: for you.  Do you need a handle :?: Cause I :idea: thought :idea: of a custom handle in less then one second that would be spactacular one of a kind. Chefkieth said he'd pay for them to be made and shipped :lol: :lol: :lol: ( I am starting that rumor )

UH by the way the project didn't have any scrap acrylic. It was a kit I sent him with routered edges. Back in Early July pictures are posted of the pieces leaning on the tank front.

Zak uh likes acrylic module :!:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well here's the deal..... Sir, I've drilled and cut all kinds of pieces of plexiglass, but wasn't aware that one of the yahoos that works for me put a dull bit back in with the good ones.........  The sun was in my eyes too. But seriously, most of the tops for all my small tanks are plexiglass with a hole drilled for feeding and notches cut out for filters and such. I'd just never fabricated before... Now that was fun, I really enjoyed it. When the fish room gets back in order and I write your article I'm going to mess with it some more with some of my scrap. I'm going to build a very small tank. Fo what, I don't know, but it'll be fun


----------



## zemro535

TheFishGuy said:


> Well here's the deal..... Sir, I've drilled and cut all kinds of pieces of plexiglass, but wasn't aware that one of the yahoos that works for me put a dull bit back in with the good ones.........  The sun was in my eyes too.


I think you may have had a diamond form out of your tear ducts too with out even knowing it. Look around the area where you were drilling, they often get mixed in the acrylic shavings from the drilling. I betcha your wife and kids can help you look for it. :lol:

Okay, so you think you want to play with acrylic now... Uh :-? what was that something about a "SMALL" tank. Dude :!: Your everyones inspiration in case your forgot. That is why I have followed your topic. Suddenly your thinking not just small, but very small with acrylic. Oh........ too much of a good thing :lol: :lol: :lol: wink wink :zz: Oh this is such fun on here :thumb: 

Do I have to nick name you Scardee CAT?

I think you could do a 20 gallon for a start. People that have supported this man in his grand vision, can we all please encourage the man and give him some confidence in building a respectable sized acrylic tank? :thumb: Think about what you'd like to build and possible we could dedicate this to the new edition of your family that is about to arrive in a couple months.

I believe in you because you've done what others only dream about.

We need to start a new threat topic though)

Zak <<<---------- Inspired by ThatFishGuy


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think that tear is forming............


----------



## imusuallyuseless

:?


----------



## zemro535

How is it reacting with moisture. It's been Since Wednesday evening, so something should indicate a movement of sorts. Measurment would be nice if a lift off has taken place. Uh also i thought of an "L" attachement for drips to go back in to the aquarium. Or a piece with a beveled edge, but then again the pockets burn.

Zak


----------



## Marshes

photos!
Hows the baby lone fry survivor going ?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The moisture is definately being held in by the lid, the only thing is when the fish splash, and they splash a lot, the water still gets between the bottom edge of the plexi and the top edge of the tank..... It's almost got to have a pefect seal, but I don't know how to acomplish that short of atatching something to the tank top that the edges of the lid can slip into.... I just need some time to think of something....

As it turns out the lone fry isn't alone, I saw another the other day, so there's atleast two now :lol: Do you want more photos? Of what specificly?


----------



## zemro535

Okay,

Here is what I suggest. I suggest you put overhangs on them. Also as far as keeping them in place. Your going to need to screw in some eyes (hook and eyes) Forget the hook though. Get you 2 hooks one in the acrylic and one on the tank edge. Get a turnbuckle and walah you have yourself an permanant situation that the fish can splash and jump all they want. Lid isn't going anywhere. I have 2 turn buckles on the front of my top panal piece that keep it in place.

Now here is the modification #1, but probably won't be in this initial shipment due to price of acrylic your receiving currently at $100 a module for another one that same size.

I say you bond 4" piece all along the edges that rest on the tank and that overhangs in to the water. Then you take a bead of silicone and run that on the back side that is on the waterside so that your drips don't form and scoot twords the edge of the tank.


----------



## zemro535

Ugh! this forum is not doing what it's suppose to when you hit submit


----------



## zemro535

[No message]


----------



## TheFishGuy

What if I added two over hangs...

l
l
L<--------Bead of silicone here so the water rolls back into the tank.........
. l <----- this part actually going almost into the water???? Whatcha think?
. l


----------



## TheFishGuy

Turnbuckles aren't necessary, they can't move the lid..... gravity is holding it down....


----------



## zemro535

Didn't you say they were movinig it or is that you when you do stuff. Is it going to fall in the tank at all? :roll:

Zak


----------



## zemro535

Well it's pretty evident they are doing maintenance to the server. :? ......... This isn't working out for me posting on here....... Just runs forever......

Uh the times are off too..........

Well if you can score it won't that be better. In one of the 3 posts I mentioned that you can score it on the table saw the piece. That would be better for the water drips then silicone.

Mandruth was needinig a way to hold down his Driftwood and I mentioned a "Make Me an offer" 
100 pounder for that. Hope he comes through with that one. It could pay for part of the project.

Have you got pencil to paper on your 20 gallon tank yet for a start?

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope, no 20 gallon tank here... I don't have any scrap big enough....

The lid doesn't move at all... no worries.....


----------



## Marshes

1) Photo of your catfish

2) Photo of any fish with fry

3) Photo of any fights

How is your backwall going in terms of signitures.


----------



## cruton1715

TFG: Dude, this is the greatest thing in the world. I have only been into fish and fish keeping for about 2 years and all I want is bigger, bigger, bigger. I think most of us are living vicariously through you and the forum and the photos you post. Keep it coming, keep up the hard work. I have followed this post for a long time now and recently re read most of it. (slow day at work) I definately have grand ideas for my next home. (Can't convince the lady to allow me to put the Tank In Wall in the existing home.)

Keep those pics coming...I think I'm jones'n for an update right now.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi uys, I'll take some photos tonite, after I get through a weeks worth of emails, my hard drive died so I've ben without for a while...... going through withdrawl :lol:

I'll take a bunch of pics for you all  I think we need a fresh pic of the catfish being fed too....


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> Hi uys, I'll take some photos tonite, after I get through a weeks worth of emails, my hard drive died so I've ben without for a while...... going through withdrawl :lol:
> 
> I'll take a bunch of pics for you all  I think we need a fresh pic of the catfish being fed too....


Take a picture of my girl.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, she's got eggs again too :lol: :lol:


----------



## zemro535

LID: I stopped in at Austin Plastics on Friday to discuss your lids. Rosemary says were going back to .125" since were puttinig overhangs on them. That is if these don't bow.

Progress on the LIDS please would be appreciative. :thumb: Flat? Bowing a little? Good... What is the status :?:

Zak


----------



## Badgers034

I would love to see some pictures of your catfish. Funny we were just talkin about that.


----------



## Buddy8076

im kinda wondering....fishguy, you dont plan on moving anytime soon do you? cuase if you move to a new house, what will you do with that mother of a tank? only option i see is breaking down some walls :lol: :lol:


----------



## Badgers034

Well, if he moves, I will buy the house... Oh wait, I dont have enough$$$.....  .......................................... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Z, the lids are in great shape, the one side that's got nothing against it is bowing a little but nothing to get excited about, other then that everything is fine.

I'll get some pics up a little later, I promise.

As far as moving goes.... Ain't gonna happen until the kids graduate college in about 20 sum years :lol: We love this town, the only way we're gonna move is if we win the lotto or my wife gets a super awsome paying job in the nursing feild. Then we'd go some where warm where I can have ponds full of cichlids.  If either of those things happen I'll scrap the tank, save the glass and filter system, then build a bigger one since the glass is 3/4 I can probably go twice the size....


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> As far as moving goes.... Ain't gonna happen until the kids graduate college in about 20 sum years :lol: We love this town


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## lomax

i said the same thing till i moved :lol:


----------



## ercnan

Well, I had to register to post this, but that's not a problem.
I read "most" of the 83 current pages to get here, but that's not a problem.
It took a long while to get through it, but that's not a problem. (very nice thread BTW)
I don't have a tank like this (yet), and THAT'S the only problem.

I have to both congratulate, and thank you at the same time.

Congrats. and the new little girl (may be here already or not). :thumb: 
Congrats. on having that understanding/supportive big girl (your wife, and big meaning adult, not "big")  
Congrats. on having MADE, not bought, the most impressive tank that I have seen to date for the home. :thumb:

I've been researching, thinking, researching, thinking, researching,...... :roll: well, you get the idea, about a project like this for a couple of years now.

I'm gonna do it, no doubt about that. When may be another story. My stepson will be moving out in a couple years (maybe), and his room in the basement will be the new home of a tank similar to this. Approx. 10-12 feet long, 4 feet front to back, and maybe as deep as 3 feet.

The thanks come from sharing the whole start to finish process here.
I have an unused spa with a programmable 2 speed pump, integrated 4kw heater, jet nozzles, etc. just sitting in the back yard that will be incorporated in the tank's plumbing. My current 125g will also become part of the filtration system, and instead of having several smaller tanks to deal with, I'll just have the one Mega-Tank.

Your designs and building techniques will be my "grail" during this project.

Most ideas/projects can be made to look good "on paper", but what sets this off is that you made it look "great "on concrete.

My hat's off to you for such an amazing undertaking with such outstanding results. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, here's one heck of an update. The tank has a leak. It seems to be pretty major. I was down stairs and it seemed as if the sump pump was struggling, like it didn't have enough water to work with. So I took the lid off the can and sure enough it was low. Now the last time it was low it was where one can was connected to the other. It was a simple fix, not this time. I decided to take the cover to my access off to check things out. The drywall was wet, and so was the carpet. I'm not sure how long it's been leaking but two weeks ago it was fine. Here's a pic of what I saw when I took the access off, then the framing underneath the far left 3' wall:

















So I panicked. The problem was who was going to go where, lots of fish would have to be moved, certain fish would have to go with the catfish who had to go in the 240. Then the problem of two midas, where would they go, not to mention the two vieja just spawned. AAAAAAAAHHHH. Well then all I had to do was think of our saying at work. There are no problems, just opportunities. I moved the appropriate fish around wich left me with an empty 240, a 75, a couple of twenties and a 55. Now all I had to do was catch the fish. Fortunately I had thought about this day when I thought about building this tank, so I was prepared. First I had to gather all my buckets and empty storage bins. The storage bins were for the decor, and the buckets were for the fish. It actually went very well, I climbed in and took out all the decor and then used a piece of egg crate (light diffuser) to herd all the fish to one end where I could then easily net them.... That was interesting to say the least, the catfish got a running start and jumped the egg crate and so did one of the big vieja hybreds :lol: They were both rather gracefull :lol: Then I used the one valve I hoped I never have to use, and the 70% of water that was left in the tank drained in less then six minutes! Good to know I guess in case the glass ever breaks (which would be my worst nightmare) I don't think that'll ever happen though, not 3/4" glass. Here's some shots of the tank being emptied, I sat and took a picture ever minute:

































































Here's some pics of the fish in there temporary homes. I've got the melamine tank too, I'm going to set that up during the week to seperate more of the fish.

































This didn't go on for too long, the midas was pulled out and given a 20 high.








Here's the vieja hybred fry, they're only wrigglers:








Well there's the pictures I promised :?

As some of you may know, I used to keep very good records untill my hard drive died, most everything was saved but I lost my excel programs for some reason. I had to re-measure the fish so here's the complete list of fish that came out of the 800 and the tanks they are now in.
FISH TANK LENGTH 
BLUE GILL 240 6"
MALE HYBRED CONVICT	20H 5.25"
FEMALE ALBINO OSCAR	240 12"
MALE TIGER OSCAR 240 10.5"
TIGER SHOVELNOSE CATFISH	240 16.5"
BLACK SHARK 240 11"
MALE JACK DEMPSEY 75 7.25"
FEMALE JACK DEMPSEY	75 6"
FEMALE MARBLED MIDAS	20H 7"
FEMALE MIDAS 75 7.25"
MALE TEXAS 240 8.25"
FEMALE TEXAS 75 6.5"
UROPHTHALMAS 75 5.25"
GEOPHAGUS BRASILIENSIS	75 6"
MALE GREY CONVICT 20H 5"
MALE GREY CONVICT 20H 4.5"
MALE GREY CONVICT 20H 4.5"
MALE GREY CONVICT 20H 4.5"
GIRAFFE HAP 240 8"
MALE VIEJA (DAD) 40T 10"
FEMALE VIEJA 40T 7.25
MALE VIEJA HYBRED 240 9"
MALE VIEJA HYBRED 240 8"
SILVER DOLLOR 240 5.5"
BLUE GILL 240 6.5"
BLUE GILL 240 6.5"
BLUE GILL 240 6"
BLUE GILL 240 5.5"
ROBERTSONI 75 8"
LEOPARD SAILFIN PLECO	240 9.5"
RAPHEAL CAT 55 5"
RAPHEAL CAT 75 6"
GREEN SEVERUM 240 8"
GREEN TERROR 75 5"
GREEN TERROR 75 5"
******* 240 5.5"

That's the sum and total of what I did today


----------



## Guest

Dang! Hate to hear it. Any idea where the water is coming from?

Hamel


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks very much for the kind words ercnan, two things though. First, We recently found out it's not a girl..... So HIS name is going to be Maxwell Chase. Second, apperently it's not that great of a tank :lol: , seriously though, this is a minor set back and to be honest somewhat expected. I'm not sure what my plan of action is going to be at the moment, but I'll come up with something. I've got time to think, it's going to take a while for the sand to dry, then I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. The problem is water takes the easiest path to escape. So the leak could potentially be anywhere. After the sand dries and I can get it out I'll be able to examine everything with a fine toothed comb. I've got a carpet fan and a dehumidifier running so it shouldn't take long. I'm considering either resiliconing everything or possibly going over the whole tank with the "gel" type product that was mentioned very early on in this thread. I've been in contact with the manufacturer and they'll guarantee it to stick to the drylok and seal. However I'm convinced it's not the drylok that failed but the silicone somewhere. The only place that was wet under the tank was the far left wall, the water was traveling down the plates but it was obvious that the major leak was on the left some where. I'm going to credit the leak to when I pulled of the supports and tore the concrete panel in the corner. That front left corner was the worst spot. To fix it I used a ton of silicone but obiously that wasn't enough. That's my theory atleast for now. I've got to check into the cost of the other product to see if that's what I'm going to do. I _will_ get this tank up and running again soon so strap your selves in for another ride!

ps, my wife says she _is_ big :lol: She's 8 months pregnant by the way :lol: Personally I don't think she's big, but I'm impartial :lol:


----------



## Badgers034

Wow... dude that sux. Well, lets look on the bright side: At least you werent on some week long vacation and came home and found out that there were 800 gallons of water on your floor, and all of your fish were flopping around gasping for air on the sand... Good luck with whatever you choose to do. I was shocked when I saw the pictures of the emptying tank (I was just looking for pictures) Then I read that there was a leak  . But I kinda found it funny how you said "I hopped in the tank" or something like that. :lol: Anyways, good luck man.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Sorry to hear about the leak, your theory about ripping the cement board does seem to be the most likely point of failure  


> So HIS name is going to be Maxwell *Chase*


Did you agree to name your son after Chase bank so you could get financing for this moster???


----------



## mandruch

This could just be the opportunity you were looking for. You could build that cool background now. As they say in Jamaica, there are no problems mon, only situations. I now what you are feeling, only on a smaller scale.


----------



## Guest

0oh **** man, i have been looking through the post, bad luck mate, can u see your fish going back in within a month
???


----------



## zemro535

I think you handled this better then I could have. With rocks selling steadily on my web page I can help you out if you need it, but email me as we have done in the previous months. It never occured to me that the tank would fail. I just had 100% faith it would not do what happened. I too thought about the background, but have a suggestion that if your going to add on you not do it at this time because you can't fully duplicate the back ground and it could be 2 colors or look completely different on the edition "L''.

I know an edition to the family is about to brake light.

Don't know what else to say. I am not bumbed cause "Your everyones inspiration" and this will be a good thing for others who are going to duplicate your methods.

Just goes to show that the tank is never complete (Sticky the topic)

Lot's of changes ahead for this project.

Zak


----------



## redzebra24

perfect time to build that other part of the tank to make it a l shape right??


----------



## lomax

ok now i did not think you were going to have the very same problems i had with my first tank.

sorry you have to go through the same mess, if you remember i had a leak spring from my front frame on the 650g and after getting that fixed i had the round side window blow out 6 months latter.

that is why i overbuilt the 700g post and beam tank so much.

you are lucky you had someplace to put all the fish, i had to sell my fist batch. But i liked my second fish mix better anyway so it worked out.

It way always the silicone i way a bit worried about, there is little info about it holding to drylock.

I would get a 2 50lb bags of hydrolic cement and just use heavy nylon mesh and cover over everything even the seams.


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

I would use a pond liner at this point.


----------



## zemro535

LongIslandCichlid said:


> I would use a pond liner at this point.


Read the forum beginning and you will note why he didn't use pond liner. I know it's a long post, but it's in this thread. Don't be lazy, read all the pages. :lol: I thought when we were at 50 pages it was long to read.

Zak


----------



## Badgers034

Well, TFG, It has been about a day, any ideas on what you are going to do?? Has the sand dried yet?? Are you going to do the background now?? Are you going to do the "L" now?? Sorry if it alot of questions, but I am just curious.


----------



## ophelia

Hated to see that. Hope you can find the leak quickly and get the tank back up. It is the most spectacular thing I have ever seen someone do. It has been so exciting watching it. We all feel like we are part of it too! Will keep watching.


----------



## orcy

****. i was hoping that this would never happen.

alas, i'm sure you have already thought of all the possibilities for making the tank hold water again, so good luck.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I was feeling optomistic yesterday and had a theory that it wasn't the tank leaking. My theory was that one of the return lines was leaking and that's where the water loss was. I put about 25% of the water back in last night before bed and I haven't checked it this morning yet so I'm going to head down in a minute to check it.

To answere all the questions... No, I'm not going to do the back ground, I don't have the time, no I'm not going to do the addition (but would really like to). As far as the silicone sticking to drylok, I don't think I used enough....


----------



## illy-d

Well?? Any news???
I am so hoping that it is a drip from a return line!!!

I thought of something for you to consider when you have the monster ready to go again...

I have heard you mention on more than one occassion that you are sort of disappointed that most of the fish hang out on one side of the tank... The side with the massive stack of rocks and stuff... I was thinking, why not pile the rocks all along the back of the tank - about 1/3 to 1/2 way up the back for the entire length of the back side...

Maybe this would accomplish two things; 1) Spread the fishies throughout the entire tank. 2) Give you a sort of 'poor mans' background to quiet the peanut gallery...

:wink:

At any rate, it's probably time for more pictures....


----------



## Badgers034

Yea, I hope its the return line also. That would make things way easier. Oh yeah, that made me think of another question. Whatever happened to that white boat that was going to go in the 800?? That was a cool idea. I know you must have a lot on your mind right now, but I was just curious and I always forget 2 ask you.


----------



## ukneil

Fella,i'm gutted. Hope it does turn out to be a leak from one of the pipes. Fingers crossed for ya from over the pond. :thumb: .Just a thought, it's not just over run from condensation on the lids is it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Man, I've been busy at work the last coupla weeks, and have not been reading this site much, and I return to see this thread resurrected with the bad news.  We're all pulling for you to be a small problem and to have this thing up and running again really soon.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well it sat over nite with the tank 1/4 of the way full and it's kind of damp underneath, but nothing to get excited about, so I'm currently filling to half way and we'll see what happens. All the fish are pretty upset with their new confines. Can you blame em? I'm thinking I might use a piece of pond liner I've had hangin around to make a couple hundred gallon pond. I've got enough lumber laying around to make a decent sized box but it would have to be right in the middle of the basement :lol: The really funny thing is the catfish hasn't lost his appetite. It seems he ate a convict, check out the gut:lol: 









I'llo have an update in the morning, as far as the boat goes... well my wife talked me out of it, which kind of made me mad but she was right, it was too big. The bummer is it took me about 5 hours to cut it up, bring it home to just throw it in my dumpster :x


----------



## bell

what about just sealing it up with the potable epoxy? it doesn't sound like there are any cracks so it should seal it up......and depending which panels got saturated you could simply add a piece over it then epoxy.
good luck buddy


----------



## TheFishGuy

I may be jumping to conclusions... but I don't think it's leaking. It's now half full and nothing is happening. I'm going to let it go for 24 hours again and then fill it up completely. Try and understand that what I saw was like a waterfall of water dripping everwhere. Now I feel as though I may have wasted my time by not investigating every possibility before emptying the thing. Now kind of hope it leaks :lol: We'll see, like I said, I'll have an update in the morning....


----------



## Mandalawi

Possibly from the water pressure? It may not leak until you get it filled. I'm hoping that I'm wrong but....


----------



## Mandalawi

Possibly from the water pressure? It may not leak until you get it filled. I'm hoping that I'm wrong but....


----------



## bell

if there is a tiny leak in a concrete board/seam then it may take some time to get through the ply seams, possible that where the water came out of is not where the leak is (i.e. other side of tank but working through the seam).....but hopefully it's not something structural with the tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I know exactly what you mean about a pressure leak Tony, and that's why I'm slowly filling it. I've also considered that possibility too bell, as water will take the easiest path, we deal with it at work on a daily basis....

As it stands there's no leak so far. It's filling the rest of the way as we speak so we'll see what it's like in the evening when I get home from work.... So far so good... I'm sticking to the theory of water over-run from condensation or water over-run from the pipe that's right there. I'm going to ave to get in it and have my wife throw the switch to see if I can see anything...


----------



## Mandalawi

> As it stands there's no leak so far.


Sweet!! :thumb:


----------



## cruton1715

So did you fill it up the rest of the way? What is the status? We are all waiting in anticipation to know the results. Were all crossing our fingers.....


----------



## TheFishGuy

It doesn't leak, I'm 100% confident of that now. So here's a classic case of when someone panics. I think while things are torn apart there's going to be some changes, I'd kind of like to finish the inside of the room, which means the walls around the tank need to be water proofed, and so does the ceiling... This of course is going to require time, I'll be taking time off when the baby is born, I'll do my chores then grab my son and work on the fish room. I think he might enjoy himself walking around in the tank. :lol: He's just about 18 months old so it'l be a blast, and it'll be my job to keep him preoccupied.... I do plan to run the filters at some point to find the leak so I'll keep you all updated of course.


----------



## Badgers034

sweet. I know what you mean. When someone panics, they think the worst about something. And sometimes act without thinking things through.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm trying to look at the bright side of things, atleast I can do some things without the hassle of walking in 3' of water...... :lol:


----------



## Mandalawi

You keep mentioning getting in the tank or working inside of it and it cracks me up. You just don't have to ever think of getting INSIDE of any normal tank to work on it or perform any maint. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 20 20

Call me paranoid if you want, but that water came from somewhere. It had to leak from either the tank itself, or the plumbing, or possibly condensation. If I were you I wouldn't feel safe until the source of the water is positively identified.

But I'm anal that way.


----------



## Marshes

TFG - Goodluck with it all.
Why dont you take this oppurtunity to paint your background black. I find black backgrounds really compliment fish and generaly look great.

Cheap and easy.


----------



## TheFishGuy

20 20, I plan to definately investigate where this water is coming from, but I also plan to re-do my return lines. I was in such a rush last time.... But I might have to be a in a rush again because the catfish ate another convict last nite. Now when I say convict, these convicts were 5" long (inculding tail) Basicly full grown. Also the darn crayfish picked off a convict last nite too :lol: a little pink one about 2". I"m sorry if this offends anyone but I breed cons for feeders.....

As far as a back ground is concerned I don't think I'm gonna have time, the fish are really starting to piss each other off till no end. They're all over crowded and working 12hrs a day isn't helping. I've got that pond liner and the melamine tank I can set up but don't have time :x :x We'll see if I can get something done this weekend. If not I don't know what I'm gonna do. I need to hire someone to come and care for all my tanks :lol: Nah, I wouldn't want that, that's the fun part....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> I need to hire someone to come and care for all my tanks :lol: Nah, I wouldn't want that, that's the fun part....


Come on, you know i'm looking for a job...


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> But I might have to be a in a rush again because the catfish ate another convict last nite. Now when I say convict, these convicts were 5" long (inculding tail) Basicly full grown.


Those better not have been mine! :x :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

One was..... Sorry... 

The glutton this morning:


----------



## cturner

Holy COW!!!! He Looks like he's gonna blow!!


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> One was..... Sorry...
> 
> The glutton this morning:


Get him mounted. Just kidding...


----------



## TheFishGuy

After he dies I plan to, supposedly they live for 30 years...

Update: No leaks, so I'm going to be draining it half way and doing some work in the room this weekend. I'll keep you updated...


----------



## ikevi

TheFishGuy said:


> After he dies I plan to, supposedly they live for 30 years...
> 
> Update: No leaks, so I'm going to be draining it half way and doing some work in the room this weekend. I'll keep you updated...


30!!!!! years, wow. Anyways I have made my way through most of this finally and I must say amazing job, and I am glad to hear that you don't think it was the tank leaking.

Now I just need to get my own place, and get a giant tank, though I don't know if I am willing to go through all the work you did. Again fantastic job.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, I can't believe you read 86 pages.... That's just plumb crazy! 8)


----------



## Jawi

Have you found where the water was coming from yet? Maybe it was just the plumbing and not the tank at all? God I hope it doesn't happen to me. I am always picturing coming home to an empty tank, wet floor and burnt out pumps and heaters. Not to mention the dead fish 

You also might want to keep your kids away from the tank. By the looks of your catfish they might become a snack for him.


----------



## Rivermud

Took me two days of on and off reading to get through all 86 pages. I kinda stopped reading the forum when this was still a 3 page post lol.. so I was a bit intrigued when I saw 86 pages worth. I'll admit I am feeling relieved so far that the Drylock and Board are not to blame, though I do agree with Lomax that you probably should add some mesh and a coat or two more of the drylock while it is dry. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Funny to still hear from people that just read the entire post, personally I think you guys are nuts :lol: I hear it was entertaining, is that true? :lol:

At any rate, I'm not going to coat it again, the plan is to still stck with the five year plan to drain the tank, measure the catfish, and inspect it with a fine toothed comb. I might go as far as to go over all of the joints with sanitred at that point but that should be it...

It was definately the pipes, I must have jostled them around a bit because the water was flowing pretty good down there. I'm going to make a stop at the home dumpster to see what they have in stock for plexiglass and to get some plumbing to re-route the return lines. I'm a kiss kind of guy as most of you know, so it will be a simple spray bar like on my other displays, just much bigger, can't wait to drill 166 3/16" holes :lol: it'll be better that way, pluss I'll be able to monitor water flow very easily.... If they have enough plexi to make the other five modules I'm just going to get it without permission from the pregnant one. Yeah she'll be mad, but she'll get over it in a couple of years :lol: :lol:

-I love you honey!


----------



## Rivermud

just though about the old spraybar again.. kind of a curious though... with the way it was ran, could it have allowed the water to reach the edge of the tank? If you don't quite fully understand my question think of a pitcher of beer. When you first start pouring, the beer tends to almost vacuum to the outside of the pitcher till a strong enough flow of beer comes out and it breaks free. So I guess my theory would be that the water stayed connected to the pipe and found an exit away from the inside of the tank.

The reason I bring this up is because I've looked at your plumbing and the only plumbing you have under your tank is the emergency drain and the 30% change line, unless that had a strange failure I can't see where your plumbing would cause a leak in the area. on the other hand you have pressure in your spray slit pipe and in your UGJ return pipe both have constant water flow. If any plumbing were to fail I would guess these to be the culprit.

If the tank is currently holding water just fine at full then I am happy for you and grats on a successful DIY prject and hope many more successes comes your way. BTW it was a very entertaining read. Atleast the parts concerning the tank and not so much the gallery comments lol.. Yes it is an awesome tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks very much, and yes in fact it was the return line for the makeshift spray bar.... That's what I get for trying to be lazy :?


----------



## dothedew6790

just curious, does the TSN catfish swollow live fish whole or does he actually chew them? i would think it would be a little difficult to swollow an adult convict whole, what a beast.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well... Seeing as his mouth is about 3" wide, he takes em down whole. One of these days when I've got nothing to do I'm going to sit there and wait till he yawns so I can get a picture. There's pictures on the net of TSNs yawning, it's amazing to see how bit their mouth is. I guess that's why they call them "shovel" noses. So.... How many of you yawned reading this?

Update:

I drained the tank to 50% and I've got these to put in now:









The tanks going to have a whole new look....


----------



## ikevi

Wait so did you just had someone dump those rocks in your back yard? Or are you actually grabing them from some old lawn scaping escapade. Anways I look forward to seeing how it turns out. Are you still planning on mixing wood and plants with all the rocks?


----------



## TheFishGuy

They're rocks from a friends property... I don't do wood in tanks anymore, it's just not worth the head aches. I've tried on a few occasions and only had problems, I'm sure others have had luck, and it does look great in tanks, but I stopped using things that bleed a long time ago. Now it's just clay pipe and solid rocks, no sand stone, slate, limestone, or any other rock that breaks down in water.... If I do use any of those rocks it's in very small amounts...

Update:

I started to do some things on the tank yesterday but proceeded to crush my finger between a boulder and a brocken piece of pipe. So I stoped because it wouldn't stop bleeding, and we all know how I don't like things that bleed into the water :lol:

Here's how far I got:









And here's the rock that crushed my finger:


----------



## spaznout0329

Has your finger stopped bleeding yet? That sounds painful, wait....I know that's painful I did that when I was re-doing one of my rock piles, only not w/ such a big rock!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Finger is fine now, thanks for asking  I worked today so nothings getting done yet again. We'll see what happens this week... busy busy busy


----------



## AF_medic

so, how come we never get to see the ol' ten gallon in any of your pics anymore?


----------



## jhroby21

Alls I can say is this tank is amazing. Now alls I have to do is hope my fiance doesn't see it and get any ideas, as much as I love fish we already have enough tanks for living in our apartment and I wouldnt put it past him to try and build something similar in our apartment. He's already got his eyes on a 500-gallon for sale at All Living Things in Perry :?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, a fellow north easter! Hows things in Eastlake? Did you get flooded? Tell your fiance he's welcome any time to get some pointers on big tanks :lol:

I'll work on that ten gallon..... :lol:


----------



## OceanDevil

Good to see that the tank still holds water.


----------



## zemro535

I still would recommend you wait for 30 days..... See the bowing effect. 1/8" should be fine with the edition to what you have since it's held on top and bottom. I will get a quote for the remainder acrylic so you know....... I will email Rosemary at Austin Plastics.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok


----------



## orcy

glad to see that the leaks were really nothing major. just simply due to the fact that you are a carpenter, not a plumber 

cant wait to see all the rocks and stuff back in, and those fish back in a suitable size home. i mean, really, only a 240. you must be the meanest fishkeeper in the whole wide world.

good luck with the plumbing the second time around

cheers


----------



## jhroby21

Our apartment didnt get flooded but we were down at the chagrin river all night having a 'hurricane party' which basically means everyone was getting drunk. I dont know if you heard about that guy that fell in but he was down there with him. That was kinda odd the next day to think it coulda been me.


----------



## mandruch

jhroby21 said:


> Our apartment didnt get flooded but we were down at the chagrin river all night having a 'hurricane party' which basically means everyone was getting drunk. I dont know if you heard about that guy that fell in but he was down there with him. That was kinda odd the next day to think it coulda been me.


Ahhh the Chagrin = Steelhead!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Update:

Tank is decorated and this time it's divided in two. Reason is I'm going to be putting some fish in that would be bite sized for the catfish. Two 6" oscars and a couple of jaguars. I'm down sizing my tanks by a ton so I hads to do it.

The spray bar needs to be re-done and then water added from all my tanks. Hopefully fish will be going back in tomorrow nite.... Wish me luck


----------



## imusuallyuseless

So you're gonna be using eggcrate to divide it or something stronger???


----------



## ikevi

So why are you cutting out so many tanks? Also to divide this one are you sticking a big piece of plexy glass in or what?

Also we need pictures of it now


----------



## zemro535

I say eveyone petition for the devider to NOT go in. Survival of the fittest/smartest. Johnathan, does this mean I can purchase an oseoglossem after I purchase the remainder of the acrylic for your module? 
Come on, you know what big $$ I have on my txholeyrocks web page. Especially what happened in a span of 6 hours today. I am just sitting here waiting........ Uh huh.... oh yah, you have to wait 4 weeks...... By that time I might be able to make a TFG tank.

zak


----------



## zemro535

double post


----------



## Marshes

I would think putting in a divider would defeat the purpose of having such a big tank imho.


----------



## ikevi

Marshes said:


> I would think putting in a divider would defeat the purpose of having such a big tank imho.


I just have to point out that of course he doesn't want to have to use a divider, but when you have so many fish and you need to do something with them, what else can you do? (IE a 800 gallon tank is still much better split into an 600 and say 200 for the fish, than trying to keep all the little guys in say a 75 or whatever he was keeping them in.)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, here's the deal guys, I'm downsizing because I need the money. I'm not willing to get rid of the catfish and I'm not willing to get rid of any fish just yet. I'm stubborn, and besides the fact that the divider will not be in for very long. The fish that will be sepperated from the catfish only need to grow about an inch and a half and will accomplish this much faster in half of the 800 then any other tank I have. I also really love oscars, and they need about one more inch until they'll be safe. I'm also going to be leaving the adult oscars in the 240 so they can peacefully spawn. There's a lot less decor in the tank this time so no worries, everything will be fine. No Arrowana yet Zak, No knives either...

I think Zaks really mad at me


----------



## zemro535

TheFishGuy said:


> I'm downsizing because I need the money. I'm not willing to get rid of the catfish and I'm not willing to get rid of any fish just yet. I'm stubborn, and besides the fact that the divider will not be in for very long. I'm also going to be leaving the adult oscars in the 240 so they can peacefully spawn. There's a lot less decor in the tank this time so no worries, everything will be fine.


How can you be spawning Oscars and downsizing :?: :-? The glow is fading man. 

In my thoughts *I would prefer* you to let the little guys either make it or be part of the food chain. A possibility is , if they get eaten you have more raised from the spawns in the future from the 240. I don't know what the reasons are for raising oscars like your doing other then trying to breed them and prevent inbreeding. You have an opportunity to have your smaller Oscars prove themselves. Way cool if they don't get eaten. That much stronger and you'd always have that extra glow knowinig they made it. I am thinking positively here in reference to the food chain of the ones you cherish, but are smaller.
I put so much faith in the project and it's going through trials right now. I have been over confident indeed. Just the way I am due to being a sucessful business owner in justification of rescent events. I know it is reality in what you stated from what reality you've started with. Family comes first over hobbies. My father raised a family of 5 and his hobby was working 60-120 hours a week at a hospital maintaining the computer systems...... A strong msg here is I recognize what has occured.... Saying "Can't have your cake and eat it too" I am just a single guy and can have my cake and eat it too with out have a back lash. Your much more of a cornerstone with a family. I have extra cake and am willing to share it as I have done and will continue to.

Zak


----------



## ROMAN1218

WOW !!!

I'm not quite sure what's transpiring here, but again I say to you Johnathan - hat's off to you for being " the family man."

Zak wrote:



> A strong msg here is I recognize what has occured.... Saying "Can't have your cake and eat it too" I am just a single guy and can have my cake and eat it too with out have a back lash. Your much more of a cornerstone with a family. I have extra cake and am willing to share it as I have done and will continue to


.

Zak about drew a tear from my eye, and a tip of the hat to him for his generousity, - giving is a good ( and God ) thing.

I can relate to your deliema about downsizing. I had to quit growing in my fish hobby. Just got going ( and growing) with my tanks and then lost my "side job" which equated to about $2,000 a month of playing money, and my tanks came from the "playing money" fund. Then, simultaneously, we - the wife and I - came into the situation of adopting a most beautiful 10 month old girl, by the way- the adoption has now been finalized. THEEENNNN..... after the adoption procedure began - tah - dah !!! She pregnant, again - for the 4th time. ( For those doing math, that's five total kids plus two dogs, a cat, three horses and - in the Mrs's opinion - way to many fish.)



> _The most decisive actions of our lives - I mean those that are most likely to decide the whole course of our future - are, more often than not, unconsidered._


This is a quote from "King Me" - a book for fathers by Steve Farrar (Good reading).

Take care of the family, because the rest of it is all just "stuff."

Toodles  [/quote]


----------



## JJ'sGirl

> I also really love oscars, and they need about one more inch until they'll be safe.


Yeah, those were a gift from me, Mrs. FishGuy


----------



## imusuallyuseless

:thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's the main reason why I'm breeding the oscars. I've had my albino oscar longer than I've had my wife and kids. She's a pet, she's moved with me many many times. I originally bought the 240 for her because for some reason she decided to stick with me through some very hard times. That's right, I'm talking about my albino oscar. That being said, she's getting up there in age and as many times as she's been moved and stressed over it she might only have a few years left in her. So, I'm breeding her with any random oscar that comes along simply because I want _atleast_ one of her fry. As for my family, of course they come first, that's exactly why I'm thinning the herd. It's also kind of neat that the oscar that she chose to spawn with was purchased the same week my son was born. After they spawn they will rejoin the group in the 800 and all of my africans (mostly mbuna) will have the 240 and eventually the 185 in all it's glory will be sold to the highest bidder. You've got to understand that it take a lot of electricity to run this stuff and I'm getting sick of $225 electric bills. As the kids get older it's just gonna get worse. I'm not sure if I'm going to sell all the small tanks (75 and under) or if I'mm just going to store them for future use. Haven't decided yet. Ok, enough of this BS....

Update:

The tank is FULL once agian!!!!! That's right, she's up and running.... and flawlessly I might add. There is a divider in the tank, it's only temporary so don't get excited. The small oscars are loving their new home and so is the (hopefuly male) new midas. They will grow fast in there and soon the divider will be torn down. Here's some pics of the new spray bar and the tank. I'll get more pics tomorrow nite if I have time....

























Here's a fish I got from mandruch, he's gettin' big!









ps. congrats on all the kids Roman  That's awsome, kids are great... Little blessings is what they are. And don't you know as soon as people adopt they get pregnant :lol: I love how that works, my cousin and her husband are adopting and they're hoping they get pregnant because of it :lol:

Zak, all will be just fine, I need to do what I need to do.... Don't hate me...........

Anyone wanna buy this? :lol: Seriously


----------



## ROMAN1218

TFG asks:



> Anyone wanna buy this? Seriously


Yes, I do - I do!!! For my daughter for her 1st birthday 

But Mama said -"yeah - right" and she had this really wierd look on her face when she said it - it was like she meant I really couldn't have it. I think is was only because ya'll live so far away and I would have to drive a long way to get it. Soooooooo... do you deliver :?:


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> Here's a fish I got from mandruch, he's gettin' big!


He looks mighty fine! :wink:
His brother was 9" when he commited suicide and jumped ship.


----------



## ikevi

Well I fully understand you deciding to cut out the small tanks. The only reason I even have anygoing is because my mean fish never die. (Though I think I will always have my small 5 gallon beta/plant tank going). But yah I just had one of those moments where I just stoped myself from geting a 90, since I figure soon I will only want really big tanks and keeping them all going would be just too much work. Basically what I am saying is that I fully plan that someday I will be in your boat, with many of my older tanks becoming holding tanks that I just don't watch much. (I mean be honest how often do you watch a tank besides say your 240, or your beast of a tank?)


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

> You've got to understand that it take a lot of electricity to run this stuff and I'm getting sick of $225 electric bills.


$225 i wish my bill was $225 a month try Long Island NY last month my bill $650  . I'll bet thats one of the reasons lomax moved to TX. :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Just curious why you'd think Tx would have lower electricity bills???


----------



## illy-d

In New York I hear they have to air condition in the summer and heat like mad in the winter... In Texas your winters probably arn't too bad and your summers, well I imagine you have the A/C going regularly...


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

I have no clue what it is in TX but Long Island has one of the highest electricity bills in the nation.


----------



## dagamore

**** i love this thread, and i would kill for a 225 USD power bill, mine runs about 440 Euro a month (near 550 USD), but thats my fault, yes i need the tanks and the computer on all the **** time


----------



## lomax

you are kidding right  my bill was 245$ on long island

and drum roll please

790$ in Texas :x

still i payed 2k a year for heat at my old place

but here it never cools down at nite so no opening the windows to cool the place
my new place has almost no windows that open :roll:

i had just some window units on long island, you never get to many 90 plus days
its been around 90 temp for almost 3 months

I have a atrium in the house so i have to seal it off so the humity out, same as the fish tank so it does not make the house so damp.


----------



## LSG

I'm awed by this thread. I tried to read as much as I could, then started skimming for pictures and back-tracking as necessary to catch the stories. >.<

The tank just astounds me, and I'm enjoying keeping up on the latest happenings. :thumb:

Fwiw, we're in TX. And were it not for average billing, our electric would have been $534 this month. 

I







average billing!


----------



## JJ'sGirl

ok....well to show you all what a blow it is for us to pay $225 a month in electric.....when we first moved into this house our bills were $40-60 per month  AND we don't have AC and the only thing on all day (minus tanks) is the computer and tv for half the day (for background noise)....SO its been crazy....plus when we lived in our apt. our bill was $20 per month :lol: gosh i miss that!!!


----------



## Rivermud

The Pacific Northwest is wonderful.. $56 last month with both tanks and my computer running continuously as well as having my AC set at 70. Gotta love hydro power.. course i live in the cheapest place in the nation for electricity.. oh btw 56 has been my highest bill. Back on topic now that I got to gloat a bit.. sorry to hear you must downsize.. sadly i'd take your tank but I'm pretty sure delivery to Idaho would make it a bit too expensive.


----------



## Bad-Daddio

hey, rivermud: the pacific northwest is great. i'm on the west side of the mountains and my electricity bill is $60/month. over in chelan county, on the east side however.... my parents live on lake chelan and their bill is usually around $15/month... not too shabby! of course, chelan power makes a huge profit selling electricity to california.


----------



## triggerfish

Maybe some of us new guys should go find the WHO ARE YOU thread and introduce ourselves! 
That way TFG won't get into trouble again! BTW I'm in seattle! 8)


----------



## ROMAN1218

Where is the WHO ARE YOU thread? ( Please forgive this "out of context" post, but I've seen mention of this thread several times and can't find it.)


----------



## mandruch

ROMAN1218 said:


> Where is the WHO ARE YOU thread? ( Please forgive this "out of context" post, but I've seen mention of this thread several times and can't find it.)


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... s&&start=0


----------



## illy-d

TFG - any updates? Are the new Oscars growing quickly or what?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well they've been in for six days and have grown an inch a day! I'm taking the divider out as soon as I'm done posting.... :lol:

Just kidding, actually for the first time since my wife got them for me they actually respond when they see me, they are very happy in their new surroundings, one of them even took on a texas that's the same size and won! I'm always preaching to people that oscars really arn't that tough untill they mature, and here this little guy won the battle, and is in complete charge of the left side of the 800 :lol: They are common oscars and are just now starting to show some of their tan markings.... Here's a few very recent pics, taken just now as a matter of fact....

Here's the two together:









A good profile shot:









Here's the texas in with them:









The male jack:









Here's my attempt at getting a shot of the midas, he's a spaz:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's one tough Oscar. What I have found in my Texas is that it was meek and shy when it was a juvi, but now that it's 4 inches long, it's beating up on everything in my tank, including my 8 inch Chocolate cichlid which was a big bully.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's pretty common practice with a texas...

I decided to feed the catfish tonite and my wife took some pics of it. There's a 10" pipe along the back of the tank that he hides in so I had to coax him out to get the pic.... He's very slow untill he strikes. I've got to commend my wife on some quike snap shots :thumb: She rules!

Coaxing:









Investigating:









Striking:


----------



## Deezil

TFG... your outta your mind :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> one of them even took on a texas that's the same size and won!


Wish i could've seen that


----------



## zemro535

Well...... I found my 3rd scorpion today while hunting TX holey rocks for my web site. I am thinking I should have cought it and sent you a sealed box with dirty TX holey rock for you to clean. Just perhaps your TX cichlid would like a TX scorpion :?: Uh... I would remove the tail of coarse  Johnathan, if you want to post a photo of the scorpion on here you may do so, but not the $325 rock you got to preview. I'm out of time..... OH and for your comment on camera speed, you know how you said the Kodak is what I should get for a camera. Just wanted to say that my new Canon would have no problem with a shutter speed at 1/2000. Your Kodak did just fine I noted. :thumb: Glad some stress levels have evened out.... See, that's what the fish do. They are the peace keepers.


----------



## jhroby21

what kind of catfish is that? my boyfriend has seen the pictures and is getting ideas... :?


----------



## TheFishGuy

That camera's five years old, definately ssssllllooooowwwww.... It's great for stills though :lol:

The catfish is a tiger shovelnose catfish. They will grow to very large lengths. Some have measured four feet long. The 800 is his tank, it was built for him, and oscars.....

Useless, the fight was watched with great anticipation. I wasn't sure what would happen, I figured half of the 800 would be enough room for the oscars to hide if the texas was going to be a jerk... It seems as if the texas hides the most :lol: Three weeks to go and the divider comes out and the gloves will come off..... I will have camera in hand that day...

One more thing about my old camera... When the flash is on there's never a blurr... But I like to take photos of fish without flash....

Update: I'll ba adding more lights to the 800, my wife likes it the way it is but the funny thing is.... It's my tank :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vi3tb0i

TFG, where'd you get that spazz MIDAS from?


----------



## TheFishGuy

A random store I stopped at on the way home from work. He was in a tank with a bunch of others and was dominating the tank.... So I got him in hopes it is a him.....


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

got to love the conflicting sizes that get reported. In my fish book (very basic tropical fish guide, only does rough guidlins, never anything specific (apart from supposed size)) it said that tiger shovelnoses get to 2m (near enough 7 foot)

so had to go look up in planetcatfish. fav quote about them


> Fish, crustaceans and literally anything that it finds tasty and small enough to eat. I have personally witnessed one of the fish pictured above eat a large freshwater stingray head first!


http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=329 more info on it.

i wonder though whether their underestimating the sizes, as the red tail catfish (Phractocephalus hemioliopterus ) can grow to 6ft (minus head) acording to the PFK magazine (where a writer saw them in fish market(food type)) but they have them down as only growing to 4foot.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=305
i'd like 1 sometime, but i'd need to make a tropical pond in order to feel like i was providing him with a propper home.

love the tank. btw my tank sprang a leak the same time u reported urs, lucky it was only a 10g, and far easier for me to fix


----------



## jhroby21

This can be you next project lol!

http://www.anythingfish.com/images/Ted/ ... cu2400.htm


----------



## bell

tfg....you have pm


----------



## TheFishGuy

I find that reported sizes of any fish are a matter of opinion and can be debated for decades. Some sites and books report the record length and many assume that their fish will grow to that size. Others provide an average... All I know is that I'm going to do everything I can to keep him as long as I can....


----------



## Badgers034

Pictures?? Info?? Is the tank filled yet? what does it look like now that its getting a new look?


----------



## mandruch

Badgers034 said:


> Pictures?? Info?? Is the tank filled yet? what does it look like now that its getting a new look?


Backup to page 89.


----------



## Badgers034

geeze... sorry bout that. I guess it was just like a brain lapse. you know how it goes.


----------



## Gopherboy128

Dear TheFishGuy,
Thank you for stealing 5 hours of my Sunday afternoon. Originally I was going to get things done around the house and catch up on laundry. Now, I have done neither and my butt will be chewed I am sure.

With that out of the way - I also want to thank you for not giving up. Back in the beginning when you cleaned your basement I was so ready to see this beast and then you talked about quitting, but you made it man. Congratulations! In the words of Yoda "Do or do not - there is no try" and you did it. Considered making this into a short novel for your kids to read? Im sure if I were 15yrs old and had a record of my dads awesome fish tank that inspired people all over the world to chase their dreams of bigger and better fish, I would be DA.MN proud!

Someday when I own a house, I will come looking for you.
-Matt


----------



## bigdavesdream

*
That was one AWESOME read it took most of my sunday night with the NASCAR race going on behind me an Kasy Kane was the winner ( GO DODGE ) sweeps the weekend back to the post .
 GREAT JOB  Sunday September 2 2006 You are Awesome Dude !*


----------



## TheFishGuy

WOW, Thanks guys! I'm not sure I deserve all the kind words, but thank you for them  I am proud of my accomplishment but it comes with the price of a lot of lost time from work this past winter. That's really the only reason why it got done so fast. Now I'm working my tail off to make up for it :lol: Speaking of which, Bell is going to be coming over the house today. He'll be the first from the C-F to actually see the tank so I need to get down to the basement and start picking some things up and cleaning up the mess created by the whole me thinking the tank was leaking fiasco :lol: Thanks again to all of you and your kind words! I'm sorry for taking up so much of your time :lol:

TFG


----------



## Gopherboy128

Well, people here on the forum are pretty honest when it comes to fish. So if you didnt deserve the kind words - they wouldnt have said them :wink: Still think you should make some sort of documentary about this for your kids, or perhaps just people in general. Talk about what you did, how you did it (similar to the guy with the shark tank in his basement) so that people can see exactly how it went down, without all the posts in between. But if not, I still think you have 1 bad-ass tank and cant believe you landed a woman like your wife. Does she have a sister by chance? 8) j/k
-Matt


----------



## bell

just got back from tfg's house, met his wife and offspring.....good people 
the 75 gallon is actually pretty **** sweet, 1/2" glass i believe.....really thick stuff 

the pictures posted here doesn't do his tank justice, the 3ft wide really adds an entire dimension for the fish........plus his decoration (big rocks/clay pots/pipes) is awesome....i will be copying his style as he created a great environment for his fish.
for those who say his divider "takes away from the tank"......well you're nuts, even with the divider his fish have plenty of room for territory and such

here are some crappy cameraphone pics......
thanks again jonathan 


















edit:.......also one thing i noticed is his lighting is about 2ft above the water level, which makes the lighting in the tank very well simulated to natural light


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes Matt, my wife is awsome.... That's why I didn't hesitate to marry her.  I may actually print the entire thread when the tank is done... meaning the lid and water proofing materials in the room.... then delete what isn't important. Like this post for example :lol: Oh yeah, she does have a sister but she's married too :wink:

Thanks Bell, I hope the 75 works well for you, it should. One thing I forgot to tell you is when you have two tanks right next to each other and they're not the same manufacturer some times the lighting shows through the glass a bit differently from one tank to the other. The two 55's I have do just that, that's why they've only got a 24" light in the middle of each tank....

I need someone who lives close by with a digital video camera to come and take some video of the tanks to share with everyone... pm me if you want to do that for me 

Thanks again everyone, TFG


----------



## triggerfish

[I need someone who lives close by with a digital video camera to come and take some video of the tanks to share with everyone... pm me if you want to do that for me 

Thanks again everyone, TFG [/quote]

**** I think you should call your local news station and have them do a story on how good your wife is for putting up with your addiction,you could have them film right there in the fish room with the tank as the back ground! So yeah I guess you can tell by now that most of us water perv's here on the forum are jealous so let us propose this to you... 
China, they can clone her and we will even give back the original!!! :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice.... :lol:


----------



## ophelia

Don't apologize! We have all lived out our own fantasies watching you! Someday...someday I am going to have a monster tank...150gallons :lol: Honestly, this is the first post I look at everyday. It has been an amazing journey. And you let us all be a part of it. Thanks! Linda


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Linda, I'm blushing  You're having fantasies about me eh? :lol: :lol: Just KIDDING.... Re-read your post and tell me what you think I'm thinking... :lol: :lol: Don't worry, I know what you mean, you want me to come over and build you a tank.... With my shirt off :lol: :lol: You know, so you'd get a good laugh! :lol: Sorry.... I'm in rare form


----------



## Badgers034

lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## ophelia

C'mon over! Shirt or no shirt! I'll fix you a pot of pinto beans and cornbread! I'm really going to dream about this tonight :lol: Can you imagine me talking in my sleep..."Check those fittings; make sure their tight"


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol:


----------



## OceanDevil

Stop, the children are confused.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I know, i'm actually kind of creeped out :?


----------



## ophelia

Don't be creeped; all in good fun :wink: It would take more than a 'big tank' to break this up! :lol:


----------



## Badgers034

> I know, i'm actually kind of creeped out


...i agree...

I was gonna warn TFG about this thread getting closed. But then I realized he was a mod. Can they close a mods thread?? Would they??


----------



## JJ'sGirl

:lol:


----------



## ophelia

Badgers034 said:


> I know, i'm actually kind of creeped out
> 
> 
> 
> ...i agree...
> 
> I was gonna warn TFG about this thread getting closed. But then I realized he was a mod. Can they close a mods thread?? Would they??
Click to expand...

_*Badgers- You're kidding? Right? I sure hope so.*_ Linda


----------



## Badgers034

Hey they closed it before when people go t off topic. And I dont get what I would be kidding about?? I was joking with the part when i sed i agree... maybe thats wut u were talking about.


----------



## OceanDevil

Does the mafia kill "made men"? :wink:

Hurry TFG ....... give us pics to console the unbelievers.... :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Actually i'm quite adept at getting threads closed so if i really put my mind to it... :wink:










Dam didn't work  :lol:

Still creeped out though, a thousand pictures wouldn't change that 

At least his better half has a sense of humor about it 

PS


> Does the mafia kill "made men"?


Only if they have to :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

C'mon boys, behave... Besides, ophelia is quite attractive. Don't worry Mr. ophelia, long distance relationships never work for me. Besides, my wife is about to go into labor any minute now and I'm not missin' that for the world!! 

Seriously though, since the tank has been re-set up it's been maintaining a tempurature of 80 and it running smoothe as babys bottom.... No recent pics though, sorry guys.

Mrs. Fishguy, I love you, you're the best wife a man could ever ask for. Who else would allow so many fish tanks set up in one house?  8)  :thumb:

Seriously, stay on subject or I'll be forced to call in the big guns.


----------



## OceanDevil

Have the convicts raised any fry to juvie-hood? Are there any cons left?

I love that you have a mini-ecosystem going. Wonder if your catfish could live on cons alone?

I mean in the 800 btw :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Any of the fry that are hatched in the 800 never last more than a week. It'd be better to just have the big viejas in there with the catfish because he steers clear of them. They are great parents but there's just too many predators in the tank for fry to last. I did rescue the little guy that was living under the rock with the cray fish. It's in a 20 high growing and loving a free life. I think I'll keep it to use as a breeder. I've got four or five other females ready to breed and a bout the same for males. But the TSN has a liking for female cons so they can't go in the 800 and expect to live.....


----------



## zemro535

Alisa wants to know if she can view the tank? I want to know if I can copy and past the pictures to txholeyrocks.com web page for her to view temperary. She's not computer savey and I have tried to explain to her about your project. She was on here, but didn't know where to find your site after me trying to navigate her to here.... (She's the one who hunted with me the past 2 wkends)

Zak


----------



## zemro535

How is the acrylic module holding up? Could you take a picture of it from a side/top for me when you get available from your busy life. I want to see the bowing in real.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Do what you will with my pics.... I'll get a pic of the lid in a few minutes....


----------



## zemro535

I remember you saying that people are demanding on here. I am going to be demandinig... your minute is up and I don't see any photo's.

Zak


----------



## bell

"waaaaaa......we need photos.......waaaaaaaaaa" LOL
you guys crack me up


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry, I forgot. I promise I'll get to taking some pics today. I've got water changes to do in all the tanks so I'll be involved. Also like to add that in about a month the divider is comming down. The oscars and the jags are definately big enough to survive, but my new little midas isn't. And I'm hoping he's a male.... Actually, I wonder what kind of feedback I'd get if I put that little midas in my 185 for population control. For those that don't know my 185 has mbuna in it.... There's no shortage of them :lol:


----------



## ophelia

Fish Guy..."*Tear down that wall*" :lol: Can't wait to see new pictures.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I decided to move the date up for taking the divider down to todays date.... The two oscars are plenty big enough and one of the jags is looking pretty big... I'm thinkin' the rest are gonna be toast unless they use their brain. It was rather interesting watching the fish interact with each other for the first time.... There were some intense negotiations between a few fish but it only lasted for a few minutes... I know no one really cares... so here's the pics... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's the pics of the lid module. It was hard to get the minimal bowage in a picture. All in all the lid is working out great...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Why does pink floyd keep playing in my head ophelia?? :lol:

We don't need no education... didnt didnt din We don't need no thought control...............


----------



## spaznout0329

I could be being picky, but can we get some full tank shots? I would like to see how its all set up now. Thanks!


----------



## Pollution

TheFishGuy said:


> There were some intense negotiations between a few fish but it only lasted for a few minutes... I know no one really cares... so here's the pics... :lol:


I care...since i dont have my tank yet  i cant watch the "king of the tank" pole ladder thing(you know what im saying)

so what few fish wanted to test their strength?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I know slacker, did you crush your camera button pushing finger while rearranging it or what???


----------



## zemro535

Mon Mar 13, 2006 7:02 pm *REALITY CK FOR EVERYONE*
I scrolled back to page 20 and found the original picture of the TSN catfish. Up and Down comparison in growth.

















Thanks for the pictures and taking down the devider. I will now participate in your thread. :roll:

I am happy once again :thumb: Bout time you get your camera out!

Thanks for your sharing your wonderful project w/ us. 
PS 
I want to point out that I have been looking in to Osteoglossum's so I will be prepared when I get a email saying I am ready to raise a couple. I know your rules in obtaining one. It's typical you will loose one or two in the process for those that are not familiar with these fish is why I state a couple.

Zak


----------



## RAPAHOLIK_210

man yall guys are funny... ophelia if you like younger guys let me know :thumb: lol nah but these tank pics are awsome i like the tank tfg wish i had the money and know how to make one. but since i cant ill just enjoy yours. and as far as your wife goes ... she's a keeper, my wifey doesn't even like my little tanks(55gal,29gal) so if yours lets you have all those your one lucky man and so are your kids. anyway good luk with your tanks..................thanx anthony c.


----------



## ophelia

Thanks for the pics. The fish look very happy. Anthony, I do go for younger men...like my grandson


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's an even earlier picture of the tsn. I've had him now for a year. When I got him he was under three inches and now is about 17"


----------



## Badgers034

Whatever happened to the CK in the picture??


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, he was living the good life in a 75 eating cichlid fry at will when the heater crapped out and cooked the poor little guy. He was supposed to be going in the 800  I was also planning on feeding him by hand also


----------



## ikevi

You know I never did ask, and I don't think I ever saw. So with the lids over the filter cans, and the lid on the top, and the wall in now. How loud is this tank? I mean I assume you hear water falling, which depending on who you are is fine/annoying, but my biggest concern would be how loud your pump ended up being. So yah basically if you could enlighten me on this concern it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's barely hearable.... If hearable is a word :lol: The walls are also insulated for heat and sound. Leaving the door open to behind the tank makes one heck of a difference. Some day when I figure out how to convert my old camera footage to digital I'll post film of it. Unless someone with a digital video camera would like to stop by and film it for me


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> It's barely hearable.... If hearable is a word :lol: The walls are also insulated for heat and sound. Leaving the door open to behind the tank makes one heck of a difference. Some day when I figure out how to convert my old camera footage to digital I'll post film of it. Unless someone with a digital video camera would like to stop by and film it for me


Doesn't your digital camera have movie mode? That's how I did mine; although I do also have a digital camcorder. The camera is much easier to get onto the computer.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ha, my digital camera has a small bird inside etching out the photos on stone as they're shot it's so old... But I'll check


----------



## TheFishGuy

My wifes does, but she claims the camera is broken.... Well they don't call me Mr Fixit for nothing!


----------



## orcy

wow, its been a while since i checking in on this thread

looking good. love the size of that TSN, its awesome to think that its grown 15 inches in a year.

and the rest of the fish are looking great. Man, i wish i could see it in person. must be an awesome sight.

cheers


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah well for some reason my male texas died. 
I think he got stuck in the ship wreck???


----------



## ikevi

TheFishGuy said:


> It's barely hearable.... If hearable is a word :lol: The walls are also insulated for heat and sound. Leaving the door open to behind the tank makes one heck of a difference.


So in other words setting up a large tank in an apartment (well larger than my 135) would be a very bad idea (if I like silence).

Anyways now I just need to get a house, figure out how to build a wall and I should be good to go Sorry to hear about the fish dieing. I just had a scare today, but found the little bugger hidden in some rocks.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I've got video. I figured out my wifes camera and took some video of the tank. Each video is only about 42 seconds long and there's four all together. Here's the first one. As soon as the other ones upload I will post them.....

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a124/ ... V02721.flv


----------



## OceanDevil

Lost your big texas? Sorry man that sucks.

I found a few fish in this roman building thing my in laws bought me. Those preformed plastic decos are killers.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, It's kind of good though, he was a jerk and tried to breed with everything :lol:

Here's more video:

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a124/ ... V02722.flv


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's another:

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a124/ ... V02723.flv


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a short one of the catfish eating. It figures he got camera shy and wouldn't eat out of my hand. He does that every time my wife trys to take a picture of film it :?

http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a124/ ... V02725.flv


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

Wow, I love the TSN. Sorry to hear about your big texas. youve definately got some nice fish in there. They almost seem small in that huge of a tank.


----------



## spaznout0329

That was an awsome video of the TSN. I hope you can get a shot of him hand feeding sometime!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

try putting the camera on a tripod and leaving it in the room for a few days.

otherwise try and create a "Pavlovian reflex", make the fish assosate the camera with food.

it looks like its inteligent enough to work out camera appears, foods coming. (if a cocker spaniel can work it out a catfish out to manage)


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's funny because he seems to know when I going to feed him. The only thing I do different when feeding him is I fill a small bowl up with tank water to let the frozen fish thaw for five minutes. The other fish know when it's feeding time because they can feel the door to the back room open. But he doesn't come out when they get fed.... Maybe he can smell the bowl? I use the same one every time????


----------



## TheFishGuy

Update: Remember when I said I had two female midas. Well it seems as if I assumed too much. Since the male texas is out of the picture it seems as if the other midas has stepped up to the plate. I even have a picture of both their vents pointing the same direction :lol: At any rate it's causing somewhat of a problem. All is not well in cichlid utopia. Now that the two midas are attempting to spawn they're causing all kinds of trouble. Now there's two powerhouse pairs in the tank and they're constantly after each other. I think maybe it's time my two mature oscars get back in the tank. The female has always acted as the police, and her mate will always back her up. I also decided to shorten my spray bar by four feet. It seems as if I need to do some kind of major addition to the top edge of the tank to prevent moisture from escaping. I've got a good idea as to what I'm going to do. I'm going to make a curb that will fasten to the top rim of the tank, painted with drylok and siliconed into place. I'm going to make a sample of it this afternoon. This will change things as far as the top modules go.


----------



## Hemlock

Hey nice set ups I'm doing a 125 gal now in my basemment office. Looks good and comming along all you need now is a little spackle, paint and trim.


----------



## zemro535

My name is Keith, Zak showed me this thread ( book ). I was wanting to know if you could video a feeding or perhaps eatinig another fish.

Keith (Elisa's husband)

thank you


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sure, I'm off to bed for the moment, and I should add that the catfish does not eat live food.... well none that I feed him anyway :lol: I'll try and get it done tomorrow :wink:


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

I am sure it has been asked at some point but I can't find it. After all you are on your 95th page so I'll ask again. How is the humidity in the room? Mildew or mold a problem? How did you solve it if you did?


----------



## iceblue

:lol: I was wondering the same thing and if you look back on page 1 and scroll down to Thefishguys first answer to this posting you,ll find your answer. I most certainly can see how a person could miss it considering the massive volume of text this posting has generated.


----------



## TheFishGuy

The inside of the room is not finished yet, so for the moment the tank is covered with plastic. I did have a moisture problem and a mildew problem. The mildew wat taken care of with a bleach solution in a squirt bottle, and all surfaces will be painted with mildewicide added to the paint.


----------



## Badgers034

HeTFG, hows the tank goin??? Any updates. I myself havent really been checking this forum too much anymore. Pretty much to check this thread, and PM people. The main reason for this is that I turned my 30 into a saltwater nano reef. Now dont worry, all that time you put into my 125 gallon thread wasnt put to waste. That tanks still fresh, and will remain fresh for a long time.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: It's all water man... No worries... :lol: The tank is doing great, I just rescued an oscar last nite and he's in the tank now.... Actually I haven't been down stairs yet today so I hope he didn't find his way into the catfishes stomach :lol: He's about the same size as the other two oscars in there, about 7" or so.... But the other two are smart enough to take cover at nite.... My camera is at best buy being sent away for repair, It seems as if I had one month left on my four year protection plan! If they can't repair it I'll be able to spend $300 on another one... I hope they can't fix it so I can basicly get twice the camera for the same money! While I was there I did all the research so if I go back and find out they can't fix it I'll be able to grab everything I need to update and get out. I had the time yesterday to do that and I know when I go back I'll just want to get out of there..... So sorry guys, no new pictures... Here's an old one though.....


----------



## Badgers034

Whatever happened to that 10 gallon??


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's in use.. That very same aquarium has oscar fry in it


----------



## Badgers034

Nice. I didnt kno they successfully bred.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=123909


----------



## TheFishGuy

Update:
Well the oscar pair is back in the 800 and they've kicked the catfish out of his pipe :lol: Also last week I rescued another 7" oscar.... So that makes five oscars in the 800 now..... :roll: Soon to be six this sunday. Bell, the guy building the river tank has got a trouble maker that'll be staying with us for a while....

Also got a new piece of decor from the home depot today..... *$10.00 !!!!!*










The whole bottom is cracked and the manager happened to be walking by so I says"

Hey! I'll give you $5 for this.... Jokingly.... then he says $20, then I said $10..... Oh yeah baby! never pay full price!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

My poor wife just rolled her eyes and walked away :lol: :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

lol.

genius.

what was the orriginal price??

i recone it'll look better than the dinosaurs


----------



## bell

that's awesome, i saw those there.....$80 normally? i forget 
my little trouble make will homefully fair well with the other O's, when you have a total of 6 oscars they should start to act like a school, that's what my personal research has taught me although haven't tried it yet.....that's what the river tank is for.
plexi and oscar in hand.....sorta


----------



## OceanDevil

That thing is awesome, my parents have one in the front yard. 

I cant use items that large in a 24 inch wide tank though...


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got all day tomorrow to get it in the tank. I'm going to take out the 8" plastic pipe in the tank and park that thing in the corner on th eright side.... then pile a bunch of pipes on it.... Aught to look pretty cool me thinks


----------



## triggerfish

That's going to look great in there,so what's next you gonna go steal the liberty bell and put it on the left side of the tank to balance things out! :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Small scale version of the ALAMO???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, I thought the thing was clay.... I was wrong.... I had to take it out of the tank because it started to peel... interesting eh? I hope all my fish don't die....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

:roll: what the **** was it???


----------



## Marshes

Define "rescue" 

Im sure your tank will be fine.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't know what it was but it broke into pieces when I pulled it out... It had the consistency of soaked gram crackers :lol:


----------



## illy-d

take the bits back to the dumpster and demand your $10 back...


----------



## OceanDevil

was it terra cotta?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't know what it was... and I can't return it... It was originally $79.99


----------



## TheFishGuy

Mr. Bell (our river tank friend) has just left and left us with another oscar at TheFishGuy's wayward home for cichlids :lol: My daughter Bella has named him "Buddy" after Buddy the elf from the movie "Elf"...

Buddy was quickly shown his place in the pecking order by Baby, the male from my breeding pair:









He was ushered to the side of the tank where Tigger lives :lol: Sorry Baby, Your new friend is a little too large for Tigger to take down :lol: 









The good news is after all the drama Buddy found himself enjoying the current like everyone else... Syncronized swimming at it's finest :lol: :lol:


----------



## bell

i'm so glad he's fitting in, if there was going to be too big a problem it would've showed itself withing the first 20 min 
it was fun watching him get acclimated to his new tankmates, mother nature at work 

i was thinking about your lid design which you drew for me......sounds like it'll work good, i'd find some type of waterproof foam tape for the plexi to rest on as water will find it's way through since the seal will be at the top edge, some type of seal should eliminate it seeping through.
just picked up another 100lbs of play sand, time to get to work....i'd like to have things straitened out in my fish room by tomorrow so i can focus back on the river tank.

thanks tfg


----------



## TheFishGuy

You're more than welcome. I'm going to try and draw something up to see what everybody else thinks of my lid idea.... Gotta go carve pumpkins!!!!


----------



## Forestal

TFG, just wanted to thank you for keeping me up late, i just read the entire thread...ugh, what a read, very inspiring...
Tank is awesome in the true sense of the word...worth staying up late for... keep up the great work and i also am now "hooked" 
i started out with cichlids and have was converted to salt, still have my 125 reef, but now 2 more fresh tanks and hopefully more to come if my wife allows, i came here after a long absence and guess what thread i start, hehe

seriously tho, wanted to add your positive attitude with the possible leak were amazing...
hope your wife is doing well and soon has a very quick and easy labor.

way back 40 or so pages ago, you mentioned what if power goes out...look into battery backups for computers... <100 bucks can give you several hours of pump time
i can run an emperor 400 for 10 hours or more on the cheap one and my 3000gph pump (on my 125 reef-still not enough flow) for 3 hours on the 100 dollar one...nice option...the pump plugs into backup...backup plugged into wall and will trip if power goes out.

cheers... gotta get some sleep


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for the kind words Dan, I'm sorry you had to go through the pain of reading this entire thread :lol: It's funny that people still do it. I'm thinking of asking Eric if I can become a moderator for the diy section for a day to shorten it up a bit :lol: We'll see...

My wife is doing great, we had Maxwell Chase on September 24th @ 10:07 pm, he was 6lbs even and 18" long. Just a tiny little squirt.... Since then he's eating well and getting chubby :lol:

Now for an....

UPDATE:

Since Bell stopped over sunday and brought me the new oscar along with two pieces of plexiglass, I think I'm going to get started on the curbing I'm going to put around the whole parimeter of the tank top. What the issue is is condensation, I've come up with something that will force the condensation back into the tank and not over the edge... Bell thought it was a good idea, only problem is how to explain it in text... I'm going to mess around in "paint this morning while the girls get ready for school to see if I can draw it then post it here.... It's basicly a curb that's on an angle and the plexiglass will sit right on top of it. It'll be high enough to get past the spray bar and all the other mechanicals, which has been the whole problem thus far.... I'll be back shortly with a drawing....


----------



## cturner

TFG congrats on the little one! :thumb: I've been watching this thread for a while I think I started reading when it was only at page 40 or so. You have inspired a lot of fish lovers and ticked off a lot of spouses I'm sure! I told my husband about your tank and the response I got was not suitable for this site!  Good luck with the new additions. Oh and if I missed it do you have any survivors from your oscars spawn??


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes miss turner, their are seven fry left and they're eating how you'd expect... like pigs :lol: Thanks for the kind words, it's what's kept me going on this project!

Ok, here's a picture of Max when he was a day old... And the rest of the family :lol: Want some?










Back to Buisiness.... This is a drawing of the cross section of the tank. What I'll be adding is the top two pieces that are on 22 1/2 degree angles with a notch cut out for the plexiglass to rest on. The cubing will be made out of 2x4's and coated with three coats of drylock, then atatched to the top of the tank. The green line represents the plexiglass, the blue lines represent the concrete board with drylok on it. The X's are the cross cut of a 2x4. That's just how you're supposed to draw them.. By cutting the notch in the top I won't need any kind of seal. Also, I realize I'll have to weld on some supportive pieces so the plexiglass doesn't sag. But that's no big deal. My friend Zak taught me everything I know! :lol: Which isn't much :lol: Feed back people, I need feed back!


----------



## Forestal

great looking kids 

btw, i was joking about the pain of reading, i obviously enjoyed it...started talking to my wife about how cool it would be...i had a 400plywood almost done and she changed my mind and got me into saltwater...but i'm rehooked


----------



## cturner

:lol: :lol: No I don't want any, although they are all very cute kids!!! Max is sooo tiny! I'm glad to hear some oscars survived and are eating like pigs.

By the way nice fish!  (Looks like a betta)!!


----------



## illy-d

Will that curb in any way impede your access to the tank? I think it is a good idea and in theory it should do the trick!

Congrats on the kids (both the fishy and fleshy ones).


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you 

And yes it will be more difficult to get into the tank.... but it's already a pain in the bu.... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Alright... here's the curbing that the plexiglass will sit on.... Too bad it took me 10 months to figure something out :lol: Back in January when I was hatching this idea I thought through everything but a top.... Now I've got it!!!



















My wife and I put the first coat of drylok on one side this evening.... I'll put the second coat on in the morning.... then when I get home from work tomorrow I'll do the first coat on the other side, then the following morning the second coat.... I'd like to say I'd be installing on thursday nite but my in-laws are coming in from Wyoming.... So it'll have to be on friday nite.... I wish I didn't have to paint them :?

Total cost so far for this project = $0.00  I love free stuff!!! :lol:


----------



## bell

you're making sides too right? i'm picturing a *45 cut at the corners where they'll all butt together....what do they call that? a mieter?


----------



## spaznout0329

I'm by no means intelligent, or even know how to build stuff....but it seems to me, that if it could be done, to put hinges on one side and then make some kind of a handle on the otherside and some how attach it to the top....I don't think I'm making sense, but if it does.........


----------



## triggerfish

I think your design will work as long as the 2x4's will hang over the lip of the tank. Or you might put another small peice with a 45 degree at the bottom of it that would hang over the edge of the tank. Now for the difficulty of getting into the tank,have you got the overhead room to put it on pully's so you could raise it up and out of your way?


----------



## orcy

are they wide enough to span the tank? or are there multiple pieces?


----------



## bell

the way it was explained to me is the plexi will span the tank, the piece in his pic looks like a test piece which is why it's so narrow.


----------



## chefkeith

It looks like it will be very heavy to me. Instead of wood, can it be built from styrofoam instead. Can styrofoam be covered with drylock? Oh, nevermind. I was confused by the drawing.


----------



## TheFishGuy

The wood pieces will be attached permanently to the top of the tank. They will be sealed with silicone along with being screwed into place. Yes they will be mitred at the corners. The curbing will go on the entire parameter of the top. Then the plexiglass will just rest on it. They will ver seldom have to be removed so hinges aren't necessary. There will be a sliding door in one of them so my arm will be able to get into the tank to feed the catfish. I don't vacuum the sand so no need to gain access for the whole tank.... And there will be hole drilled where the pellet food can get put in...

And yes, the piece of glass was just an example of how it'll look. The plexiglass will actually be 38 or 39 inches wide.. 

Off to put the second coat on Yeee Haaa ( I hate painting)


----------



## Forestal

nice idea, that should look really nice when installed


----------



## orcy

ahh, good to hear that its me whos an idiot, not you.

have you thought about hanging the pieces so you can paint all the sides at once? a screw in one end and hung off a rafter with some wire works briliantly


----------



## illy-d

I wouldn't even bother cutting a hole to drop the pellets in... If you have a piece that slides so you can feed the catfish it will be easy enough to drop pellets in there.

My 4 foot tank (with a brace in the middle) has two sets of glass lids that slide to give access - it's really convenient.

If I were you I would go to the dollar store and buy some of those plastic hooks with the sticky glue pad on the back that you can use to hang things on the back of doors or in the shower - stick two of those on the plexi piece that is supposed to slide and it will be really easy to hook them with your fingers and move the lid aside!

Cost of that project $0.98

You gotta love cheap stuff too!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah I know about hangin from a screw... But my wife actually put another coat on while I was at work. So now it's one more coat and they're done... During the week it doesn't matter because nothings open to go get silicone to install the things.... So it's gonna be more than likely saturday :? But atleast I'll be able to ge another piece of plexi before then....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Man, you're one lucky dude. Your wife just had a baby and there are 3 other kids....and she is still working on your fish projects for you! You da man!


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: She did it during nap time, plus it's in her best interest since her parents will be here tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Lancerlot

More pictures :x

and btw notice all thefishguy variations

ex.

thecichlidguy
theoscarguy
thefishguy1

Can't remember the rest lol :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Broken camera dude.... Hopefully I'll be getting it back soon. I've got to get there and pick it up :lol:


----------



## yellowfox

fishguy, I'm sending you a pm.

This is Nick, I spoke to you on the phone about the red devil male and juvies I have.


----------



## bell

tfg's tank is the home for wayward fish 

how's my tiger doing? has he found his place in the tank?


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's funny you ak Bell, "Buddy" as he's called is attempting to take over breeding rights with the female :lol: The other male keeps putting him in his place, but the female, I think, likes Buddy better :lol:


----------



## illy-d

It's because he's the "New Guy"... Chix dig the new guy...


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm going to try and get my wifes camera to work to get a couple of pics up....


----------



## bell

thats awesome, i get dibs on some of their fry 
i mean....sorry to hear of the domestic problems in the tank


----------



## AF_medic

Hey man, I just wanted to drop a quick congrats on the new baby! :thumb: 
I actually work in L&D, so I know what you guys just went through. It's pretty amazing though that she's up to working on your project with you though! She Da Mom! :lol:

oh, yeah. nice project, a couple of suction hooks might make for nice handles.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, and thanks, but the plexiglass came with holes in it.... perfect to put fingers into


----------



## yellowfox

Hey Jonathon, Got a few pics for ya! After getting home last night from leaving your place I crashed. I uploaded them to work and resized a few. I'll have more up later for ya. Good job on the tank, it looks beautiful!

How's the RD doing? Seems like he found his spot over on that right side of the tank.

On with the pics. Sorry there are only a couple right now.





































And here is my donation!


----------



## sssage

What amazing pictures! The tank certainly seems to have brightened up a bit over time. These guys look incredible. You really have a monster sized tank. Between the monster sized fish and the disperced dinosaur population it's a really neat tank. Everytime I see more pictures I want to come visit this tank in person more strongly! Perhaps if I get into Ohio University's graduate program that could be possible?

Good luck with the fishies and may you have much success. :thumb:


----------



## yellowfox

Well that light is a little deceiving 

Some light was added for the "photoshoot". The lighting that he uses isn't quite that bright. Close though. I think he uses halogen floods? Anyways, they are on a dimmer which is AWESOME. You can dim the lights down to a light glow. Really neat. Looks like moonlight or something, pretty cool to watch how the fish react to the low light.

Here is a shot without the extra lighting.










Here is the shot with the extra lighting for comparison.










Top one looks way more natural to me.


----------



## dagamore

TFG,

what are the hexagonal(sp?) clay things in the back corners? i love that look.

and over all you have a great tank, and an even better Wife.


----------



## AF_medic

Did you ever come up with a total cost to this tank project, or will that give us all false hope since you seem to have un-ending access to freebies? :roll:


----------



## davidhusker

the middle brace still bothers me, even though it is very important and efficient, the pitures make it look like 2 seperate tanks. The top pictures and angled pictures really let you see the vast size of the tank. keep it up though.


----------



## Badgers034

only a few more posts and you have 100 pages. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks eveeryone for the kind words, and thanks Nick for making my fish look awesome  Your midas has found his new home amungst everyone else on the left side of the tank....

The "hexegonal" type things you see piled up are sections of feild drain tile. Lots of times on digs we come across them and they go right in my truck :lol: They're clay, same as round drain tile but... well.... hexegonal :lol: The fish love them, they spawn and hide in them.

And yes, I've got the greatest wife in the world  That's why I married her 

I should add that the curbing is in place surrounding the top of the tank and the plexiglass is cut to fit. Now I've got to make some small pieces to weld to the top of the sections to prevent sagage.... I may have time for that this saturday.... I also may find time to go get my camera :lol:

As for the center stantion.... Don't feel bad, I hate it too, but there was no way I was getting a 12' piece of glass here, then down the stairs.... then installed.... Every time I look at it I wish I would have found a way!


----------



## ophelia

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy! All of your kids are so cute! I hope your wife is doing well. She must be like Super-Woman!

The tank is just beautiful. The fish look so healthy.

You are one lucky guy!


----------



## zemro535

Would that be some of Texas (flat rocks) I see on the right side I shipped you? If it is I just noted it for the first time.


----------



## yellowfox

No problem Jonathon. The fish look great, I just took pictures! I haven't had a chance to get to the rest of the pictures.

Glad to hear the Midas is doing well. Is he still testing the other male midas thats in there? Hurry up and get that camera, I want to see some pics of the juveniles


----------



## tkd.teacher

I agree, the extra lighting makes it a little bright. Awesome tank, though!

(And I've only read about 60 of the 99 pages so far...shoot me :roll: :lol: )

John


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep that's a texas flat rock! I plan on working on my tanks and getting that part of my profile straightened around now that I've got my CAMERA back!!

Thanks ophelia, I am a lucky guy in every sense of the word!!

Here's an update for you all on the lid... And a photo too....










Now do you see where I need to weld strips on to straighten the plexi out? :lol: This actually works great because the condensation gathers in the center then drips back into the tank :lol: I designed the curbing to fit the plexiglas module that *zemro535* sent me as to not waste a perfectly good module. I plan to do the same thing to the other modules just noy as high.


----------



## Forestal

Looking great... my wife just said once a few other projects are done, i have permission to use the basement as a tank holder, so i may be copying you to some degree (it will be a while tho)

cheers


----------



## TheFishGuy

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions through out your project


----------



## orcy

nice to see that its still going strong.

and you seem to be getting fish from everywhere. hows those little orcar fry going?

cheers


----------



## floyd the oscar

wow i finally fineshed reading this thread, at 100 pages thats amazing.
i love that tank i love the fish i love the plumbing its so great (although your probly sick of hearing this) this has inspired me for DIY comming up although i was a bit dissapointed when you didn't op for a background but then again i can't blame you.

well i just though i'd say something

what DIY journey

thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you, thank you very much.... of course I didn't do a darn thing on it this weekend...

As far as the oscar fry are going.... well there's only two left. I guess that's a good thing because I really didn't need 24 oscars :? The lasat five all died at the same time due to stupid aquarium heaters. I thought I caught it in time, atleast I saved two.... The temperature was up to 90.... I must have bumped the dial earlier that day when I did a water change. They just feasted on blood worms and live brine shrimp tonite...


----------



## floyd the oscar

only the fry died? 
not the adults i hope!!
but yes i think 7 full grown os is enough even in a tank that size


----------



## TheFishGuy

Just fed the catfish a 6" bluegill.. 



















For size comparison.... That's a maglight that takes three "D" batteries :lol: !!


----------



## TheFishGuy

floyd the oscar said:


> only the fry died?
> not the adults i hope!!
> but yes i think 7 full grown os is enough even in a tank that size


The parents are back in the 800, the fry are in a ten gallon... So far there's already six oscars in the tank, Bells oscar brought it up to six.... There's three that are about 7-8" and three that are over 10" They all get along for the most part....


----------



## floyd the oscar

great to here


----------



## floyd the oscar

i love that tiger cat, i hope my tank buster eel-tail cat manages to get that big in his soon to be new home :roll:


----------



## ikevi

So how fast will the fry (oscars) grow?


----------



## bell

are the O's acting like as a school yet?
the 6" bluegill.....was it live?


----------



## cosmic charlie

Holy Page 100!

*** been following from the beginning and thought page #100 would be a nice place to say thanks to Mr. and Ms. TFG plus the kids, the very special fish, and the extremely cool board members who have kept this thread alive!

I have enjoyed the conversation!

Cheers!


----------



## TheFishGuy

The fry will grow faster once I can get them on some growth food, I've been kind of lax due to time.... No to both of your questions bell, I try not to feed live fish to anything....

And yeah, 100 pages... That's nuts, I'd like to finish this project some day :lol:


----------



## yellowfox

His belly looks full!

So is the Midas still hanging out with the Oscars? How's that Midas spawn going?


----------



## mandruch

TheFishGuy said:


> Just fed the catfish a 6" bluegill..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For size comparison.... That's a maglight that takes three "D" batteries :lol: !!


Nice fish. Can I catch him with my fish pole?


----------



## Forestal

nice feeding shot...that cat is looking better as he matures


----------



## Badgers034

How big is that cat?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The midas spawn was unsucessful.... and yeah, he's still haggin out with the oscars :lol:

The catfish is fast aproaching 20", the last time I measured him out of the tank he measured 17 1/4". Some changes in the landscape are going to be done soon here so when that happens I may pull him out to measure him...

I got my rocks from http://www.txholeyrocks.com/home/ yesterday, these things are awesome! Well worth it!!


----------



## yellowfox

what happened to the spawn? bad eggs?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Not sure really, I can't see to clearly. I think this is their third attempt, but I also think they're two females :lol:


----------



## zemro535

I just saw the tank top with the acrylic on it. Looks like you solved 80% of the problem. You just have to reinforce it as you mentioned . I do suggest that you not have the pcs water logged if your going to bond them any time soon. They probably will straighten out in about a week. Clean the surface with rubbing alcohol prior to bonding them. They probably will eventually fall in if your not careful, but that's probably okay as you have large fish that surely will be okay. The module is awesome as it didn't bow at all. You might get away with just screwing some aluminum rod/ pcs of something like that to the acrylic for an easy fix. similar to the metal rod you smashed flat at both ends for your tank center bracing.

I am glad your very pleased with the txholeyrocks you purchased from me. It's totally different from a photograph with multiple views I have on the web page and the actual hands on and eye view. Glad you can confirm having the real deal is a wow factor of 10. Darb and I are discussing sending you the "World Cup" rock because we'd know where it is and to the left of the divider (center) I noted a spot where it would go very nicely.


----------



## zemro535

Amphilophus citrinellusâ€"white/ylw 6-7â€


----------



## TheFishGuy

Heck yeah the world cup rock would look great in that spot! And yes, when my stock of cichlids has been depleted I'll get one, along with a knife.... Problem is they'd have to be 3' by the time they'd be able to go in the tank, because the TSN will be huge by then....


----------



## zemro535

You know the words "Grow Out tank", so I am not concerned when they go in the aquarium. I'd think if you had them at 18" and kept Tigger fed enough they'd not be on the Menu.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Amphilophus citrinellusâ€"white/ylw 6-7â€


----------



## OceanDevil

That 240 is very nice. Is it still being used as a grow out tank? I see quite a variety of fish in there... hehe


----------



## TheFishGuy

A variety is an understatement....

Geophagus jurupari
Firemouth
Various degrees of convicts
synodontis cats
pike cichlid
8 midas/jack dempsey hybreds
2- nics
butterkoferi (sp?)
2-leporinus
an angelfish
a blind sajica
vieja hybred tyedyed fry, just one
two mystery viejas
tons of red zebras
tons of cobalt zebras
tons of jakobfriebergi (sp?)

and a partridge in a pair tree


----------



## spaznout0329

I'm curious on what the Midas/JD hybreds look like.


----------



## TheFishGuy




----------



## dothedew6790

Can't wait to see what that looks like in a year's time


----------



## spaznout0329

Cool!


----------



## zemro535

Where and how are the "Dorks" are they doing okay? Darb got your pictures posted on the web page  . Bit of a confussion, but it's corrected now with the size. He thought you put them in this tank as that's all that I talk of. This threaad is now linked to www.txholeyrocks.com :thumb: It's sweet none the less to have seen your other fish tank with such a variety getting along. Hey man, I suppose that angel fish is pretty aggresive as it doesn't have torn up fins.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

They don't bother him at all.... They all get along for the most part, but that will change...


----------



## cturner

Any new updates TFG???


----------



## bell

hows the temp been holding now that's it getting colder outside?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I've noticed the temp to be around 75. Which is fine for the adults in the tank, and it lessens the want for everything to spawn..... Speaking of which, "Buddy" has now taken over breeding rights with the female :lol:

As far as the lid is concerned. I'm not going to ad stablizers to then to straighten them, they can't sag any more then they have due to the fact they're hitting the cross members! It actually works out perfect because they'll never fall in, and the condensation gathers to the center of the sag letting it drip back into the tank.










Now I've got to get the rest of the insulation installed in the ceiling and hang the waterproof materials on the inside wall and ceiling.... Yeee ha!


----------



## bell

TheFishGuy said:


> "Buddy" has now taken over breeding rights with the female :lol:


that's my boy


----------



## sssage

LOL bell! Always with the new guy! Never fails does it.


----------



## bell

yep 

tonite after a big water change i put my albino in with one of my tigers.....to see if i have a pair.
my tiger opened jaws twice and stopped, then they swam together for a bit....then he was "sitting" on top for a while, we'll see how they are over the next couple days.


----------



## cturner

Glad to see it's all coming together TFG. I can't remember, is that 1/4" acrylic that you used for the tops? Looks like they work great!! Oh and hows the wife and the newest member of the family doing??


----------



## TheFishGuy

It is 1/4", it came from bell when he brought buddy along... The rest of the family is doing good, the baby has gained four pounds in six weeks and is a little chunky butt :lol: Thanks for asking


----------



## dogofwar

Are you adding insulation / waterproofing to your basement ceiling or wall as well?

What are you using?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, I am, but i've got to get the electrical done in the house first. I'll be using the cheapest version of the 5' x 5' tub surround panels to water proof the walls and ceiling... I'll be screwing it into place then siliconing every joint. This way the whole room is completely water proof not only for condensation but for splashes from fish or clumsy me :lol:


----------



## dogofwar

Is the tub surround the same as the waterproof material used on walls in showers?

I've been thinking about testing that material (plus silicon) to line the inside of a DIY tank. Think it will work?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, and yes... But I wouldn't want to make but seams with it which limits you to only a 5' tank.


----------



## crayfish

a small electic water heater , in parts of europe they are very common , used at every location sink,shower..... come in different sizes and have temperature setting , forgot name. you will probably have to contact a large plumbing supplier as they are not as common here.


----------



## TheFishGuy

crayfish said:


> a small electic water heater , in parts of europe they are very common , used at every location sink,shower..... come in different sizes and have temperature setting , forgot name. you will probably have to contact a large plumbing supplier as they are not as common here.


 :?: :?:

What do you mean?


----------



## AF_medic

They're called flash water heaters I think. they'll heat a small amount of water very quickly.


----------



## TheFishGuy

For what can I ask? I've got a the room the tank is in heated to 80.... which keeps the water at room temperature, well now it's around 76.... but who's counting :lol: Besides, when a water change is done it's about 300 gallons... :lol: That's no small amount :lol:


----------



## dogofwar

TheFishGuy said:


> Yes, and yes... But I wouldn't want to make but seams with it which limits you to only a 5' tank.


Doesn't it come in 4 x 8 sheets? I guess I'm confused...


----------



## TheFishGuy

We may be talking about two different things.... What I'm refering to only comes in 5'x5' sheets. You can redo a tub surround with two sheets. One covering the back wall and one being cut in half to do the left and right side... hhhhmmmmnnnn. What are you refering to?


----------



## sclick55

I'm amazed  This is truly impressive! To not only put the time and money into this project, but to have the intestinal fortitude to even attempt it is awe-inspiring. I only wish that I had found this forum when the thread started, as 103 pages was a lot to read  I don't know you, but you're definately on the christmas card list! Thank you for all the info in this post, it is truly informative and will save me time and $$ when I finally get off my fifth point of contact and build the tank I want. Once again, awesome job and more importantly, congrats on a healthy son!


----------



## dogofwar

TheFishGuy said:


> We may be talking about two different things.... What I'm refering to only comes in 5'x5' sheets. You can redo a tub surround with two sheets. One covering the back wall and one being cut in half to do the left and right side... hhhhmmmmnnnn. What are you refering to?


I'm planning to go to Home Depot to get the actual name of the stuff I'm talking about...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for the kind words sclick55, I'm very proud of it 



> I'm planning to go to Home Depot to get the actual name of the stuff I'm talking about...


Cool....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

What tub surrounds, are you guys talking about, the cement board, or some sort of plastic :-?


----------



## lomax

there are a few kinds

1. mdf board with plastic covering
2. solid plastic sheet
3. fiberglass sheet various thickness
4. epoxy type fake marble
5. corriun? other solid counter top type mixtures
6. hydrlic cement board with some form a texture stamp on finish side.

mdf is garbage and i never would use it on a shower even in a rental
the plastic sheets can crack or chip, how good they are depends on how thick

same goes for the fiberglass but it is stronger then the plastic and does not chip.
epoxy cast fake stone is used on counertops and on lots of bathrooms here in texas, i very rarely seen them in new york.

the other solid counter top stuff is great but expensive unless you can get it used. someday i will see someone use those solid molded double sink tops as a tank wall. :lol: i belive they are water tight and you could find some at the dump.
i have seen the hydrolic press board only in the army, it is a cheap mass produced item that may not be for sale to the general public.


----------



## Aquainas

TFG, all I can say is WOW !!! I did not expect to ever finish reading this thread I began with page one to 103. it took me five days between work and my own project. You are truly an inspiration and you exemplify the meaning of a true diy-er. Congrats on the newest family member and completion of your tank. I envy all 800gallons of it, to say the least. Unlike some of the other members I don't have to envy you because of the support you have from"Mrs" I have my own!!! She helped me washed about 50pounds of sand for my new 90 gallon took almost 4hrs! I'm glad that you shared this experience with all of us.


----------



## keg75

jsut saw the picture at the top of this post of yer large tank. is that a merekat head /skull in the middle. if not it looks like one...

keg75


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Aquainas, The support of a spouse, even if it's just to be with you is everything 

Nope keg75, no skulls....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

imusuallyuseless said:


> What tub surrounds, are you guys talking about, the cement board, or some sort of plastic :-?


Dammit, guess i'm back to quoting myself :x


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## yellowfox

Yo TFG, how are the fish doing? Seen a few pics and interest a few pages back about those devil/dempsey hybrids  I agree, Can't wait to see them grown up!

Is the big guy still doing ok in the big tank?


----------



## dogofwar

"is that a merekat head /skull in the middle"

Of course it is, TFG got tired of his pet Merekat, so he ate it and put the skull in his fish tank as a decoration...

Just kidding (sorry, I couldn't resist after reading the "I ate my Managuensis" thread" 

The "tub surround" stuff I'm talking about comes in 4 x 8 sheets and is like thick, pretty rigid plastic.


----------



## MalawiLover

To the poster who originally asked about a skull...

WHich picture were you looking at when you questioned that? I am not knocking, just curious.

TheFishGuy-

So what do you have lined up for your next trick? We need to be fed nifty project updates on a regular basis or we get a little crunchy around the edges. Maybe you can help get Bell moving on his river tank.

Its people like yourself who keep us small timers dreaming.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey yellowfox, your big fella has come out of his shell and taken over breeding rights :lol: he's got the other male running scared :lol: I haven't been down to check on the eggs yet but it's been a few days... As far as the hybrids are concerned.... they're little jerks :lol: The largest one is growing really fast and starting to change color.... I'll get pics of him in the morning...

C'mon MalawiLover, you're not a small timer to someone with a ten gallon... My next tric is not going to be for a while, not untill I've got the tima and $$$$$ I'd like my next trick to be installing the insulation in the ceiling and getting all the water proof stuff on the wall and ceiling... Like those tecnical terms... "water proof stuff" :lol: How's this, the next time I feed the catfish I'll get it on film, since now he's eating large whole bluegill from my hand  an over the tank shot would be the best to see his actual size, he's pushing 2' now.... Truely a monster, makes my 12" oscars look silly :lol:


----------



## bell

MalawiLover said:


> Maybe you can help get Bell moving on his river tank.


i'll take donations....that would be the most help right now 
when i get rolling on it it'll be done (not filled) in a matter of days.....i accurately cut wood for a living so these 3 large "boxes" is a no brainer 

tfg.....buddy making babies yet?


----------



## keg75

i was the one who made the comment about the meerkat skull. If you go to page one of this thread and look at the long tank theres a scrambled mess of twigs or something with what looks like a skull on top. I thought the twigs were bones at first becuase they are white.

what is the pile of white things - twigs?

keg75


----------



## dsiple

Merekat skull?

It looks like driftwood set to look like roots to me. Looks are decieving, huh?


----------



## FiremouthShogun

Wow, I don't even know where to begin....

Awesome setup.

Our wives should talk....well for your sake maybe not...hahahhahahaha


----------



## TheFishGuy

Keg, the thing in the middle of the 240 is a root system decoration bought at any big box petstore... A skull would have been cool though :lol:



> Awesome setup.
> 
> Our wives should talk....well for your sake maybe not...hahahhahahaha


 :lol: Thanks man :thumb:

As for the hybrids... I took some pics this morning. The largest one is starting to change colors as you can see. They're in the 240 by the way.... Along with some expendable africans that are also hybrids....

The first three pics are of the biggest one, the last one is one of his smaller syblings. and the other is feeding time in the hybrid tank...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Forgot to mention, incase you're just joining us. Yellowfox sold a tank on eBat and gave me the fish that were in it. A large male midas and his offspring that are half midas half jack dempsey :lol:

Oh, and here's the most recent pic of the beast I have, the hap in the background is about 9":


----------



## MalawiLover

keg75 said:


> i was the one who made the comment about the meerkat skull. If you go to page one of this thread and look at the long tank theres a scrambled mess of twigs or something with what looks like a skull on top. I thought the twigs were bones at first becuase they are white.
> 
> keg75


You are so right. At first glance it looks like a little meerkat skeleton standing in their. (We must be watching too much Meerkat Manor)


----------



## jrrlbds

i thought i was the only one who watched that show!!! LOL


----------



## Macho Man Mike

those are some nice looking african hybrids what are they.?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The orange ones parents were a male ob zebra and a female red zebra. The blues parents were a female cobalt zebra and who knows :lol:


----------



## Gopherboy128

I love "the beast"!!! How big will that cat be when it's fully grown?
Keep up the good work! 
-Matt


----------



## TheFishGuy

The beast is affectionately named "tigger" :lol: They can grow to 5', but I'm sure he'll only be about 36" when he's all said and done... I personally have never seen one that was raised in captivity reach lengths over 36". That's not to say it won't happen, but if it does then it'll be time for something bigger. A pool if I have to, I will not give up on this one as he is my second one, the first I had to give away and is still on display at a lfs. Funny thing is it was 2' when I gave him up, and now he's only 30". They've had him for over three years and he's in a smaller tank than mine :x They refuse to sell him back to me :x I may try again...


----------



## keg75

is that tigger as in winnie the pooh or TIGER as in "GROWL, I'm gonna chew your leg off".

What kind of fish is that. fantastic colouring. does he not try and eat our other fish or are they too quick for him.

Looks kind of like a pike. long and skinny.



> You are so right. At first glance it looks like a little meerkat skeleton standing in their. (We must be watching too much Meerkat Manor)


hehe So i'm not so stupid then... at first glance on the small pic it looks like a skull - opening it up looks like some horrid root gnarl or something. odd either way.

speaking of meerkat manor - do you have an american doing the voice over or an Aussie? he we have an aussie - mike goldman. anyway thats a side thought.

good looking fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> is that tigger as in winnie the pooh or TIGER as in "GROWL, I'm gonna chew your leg off".


I've got small children so it's more like the winnie the pooh tigger :lol:



> does he not try and eat our other fish or are they too quick for him.


Our other fish eh? :lol: I know I know, everyone feels apart of this project, that's what makes it so great. I'm not sure if I did it for me or for myself.... um, I mean for me or you guys :lol:

He usually doesn't bother the other fish because I keep him well fed with bluegill. But he's definately eaten his share of fish.... Too many and too sad to list....

Oh yeah, he's a tiger shovelnose catfish from central america. Google the name... there's some cool pics of them out there on the web


----------



## Guest

I understand 1122 but where'd you get 0.8 gallons?


----------



## TheFishGuy

according to the tank calculator that's what the original dimentions were supposed to be...


----------



## dogofwar

dogofwar said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We may be talking about two different things.... What I'm refering to only comes in 5'x5' sheets. You can redo a tub surround with two sheets. One covering the back wall and one being cut in half to do the left and right side... hhhhmmmmnnnn. What are you refering to?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to go to Home Depot to get the actual name of the stuff I'm talking about...
Click to expand...

So I went to Home Depot last night and here are some materials that come in 4' x 8' sheets (ranging in price from $12 - $30 / sheet). Neither the teenage "help" at Home Depot or I know what the difference is. I suspect that they're all some sort of fiberglass composite. As I remember, the beadboard was more solid and brittle and the tileboard and polywall were more flexible...

- 3/16 Beadboard
- 1/8 white tileboard
- Polywall panel

Any idea on full submersion for any of these? Whether silicone will stick to them? How to bond them together? Whether it's fish-safe... I think the process would be to cement them to 4 x 8 pieces of plywood and cut them together.

Another material that I found is 40m PVC shower pan liner. It's gray and kind of stretchy with wording all over it. Heavy duty stuff. It comes in 4 and 5 foot wide rolls (at HD at least) and is $4-5 per linear foot. Is it fish safe?

Some thoughts:

Without having to connect pieces, with a 5' wide piece you could make a tank that has a width of 2' and walls that are (probably just under so that there is some overlap) 18" tall. 
This is PVC, so would regular PVC glue work for bonding pieces of it together?
Does silicon bond to PVC (for using glass for the viewing window)?
Could you use some other material for bonding PVC to acrylic (to use an acrylic viewing window)?
Would it make sense to put sand or newspaper in the corners of the plywood tank frame to protect the liner?

TFG - sorry to hi-jack, but your project and the previous discussion really got me thinking... :lol:


----------



## zemro535

*dogofwar*
PVC will bond to acrylic. I don't know about silicone for Polyvinyl chloride. I'm not a chemical engineer. Do a google search to find out is my best guess for the answer. Because it's a polymer I would think a chemical reaction would need to take place.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm not really sure on any of it to tell you the truth. If it were me I'd go with a test tank first...

Well as prommised, monday nite is feeding time for the catfish.... Here's a shot of what's on the menu, a 7" bluegill:









After I shut the pumps down so I can see into the tank from the top, he knows exactly what's up, here he is lurking:









Now the bait:









Investigating:









And *BAM*, dinner is served but he's too fast for the camera :lol: 









And my newest future cichlid keeper  Max :


----------



## spaznout0329

This is a stupid question, but is the bluegill dead or alive? And that's pretty cool how Tigger eats out of your hand like that. Oh and Max is a cutie!


----------



## TheFishGuy

The bluegill is esentially dead... knocked out if you will... don't ask


----------



## spaznout0329

So, you knock the fish unconscience and then feed him to Tigger? How do you knock the fish....wait you said don't ask, nevermind!


----------



## matthew112687

Great pictures, and thanks for sharing like always


----------



## AF_medic

Hey, I found a pair of foot long shovelnose catfish here in Japan for you. think they'd survive the trip through the post office? :lol: seriously though, I saw those fish and immediatley knew what they were because of seeing good'ol tigger in your pics. they really are cool lookin fish! the only thing the store owner could keep in with them was a 2ft silver arowana, I think anything else would wind up like that bluegill.


----------



## lomax

dogofwar said:


> - 3/16 Beadboard
> - 1/8 white tileboard
> - Polywall panel


the pvc stuff maybe alright it is really just a heavyer gauge pvc then the pond liner. so read up on all the problems pond line has and you can see what you are in for useing that stuff. i never did figure if pvc glue works on it, it would be cool it you can find clear pvc sheets for the window and weld the liner to it. nut i think there is enough chemical diffrence that i t would not work.

be carfull of the other stuff, fiberglass shower walls are not so cheap. most of those fake tile boards i have seen are really just mdf with a thin plastic coating. fiberglass is very brittle when it is very thin, so it is a trade off cheaper and weaker or thicker and stronger and more expensive.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Interesting development in the tank today:


























To me this is a good sign of an established tank  That and the new guy knows what he's doing :lol: Thanks yellowfox 

Here's a recent pic of that hybrid who decided to change color, his father is in the picture above:


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis

I am deeply in love with tigger 

Actually, I have been a big shovelnose catfish for a while. at the moment the only one I have is a 7" Lima shovelnose, but im in the process of tracking down a true tigrinus and a spotted shovelnose.

Nice tank/fish!


----------



## sawboy

Great hand feeding!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you, and thank you


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

14 feet! My purposed tank room isn't even that big. Of course I can not run it yet as I am a merchant sailor and I leave for 6 weeks at a time. Mrs. Discus has to be reminded to feed the 75 display tank in the living room. She looks at that one all the time! So 15 or so tanks running out of sight would be lucky to have any water left in them when I return.
I just finished reading the entire thread. Well I am home injured and I had nothing else to do for last month.
Hats off toyou for this project! I would still be building it when the wee one is retiring.
A couple of questions. 
Did you have the glass tempered?
How is that melamine box?
I am about an hour away. When I am well enough to drive again I would love to see the set up.


----------



## S4surf

I'm amazed at how quick you finished this off. It took me longer to read the 106 pages which I know was stated at least once 8)

That TSN is an awesome fish. when I bought my 240 the guy had a 37" TSN, a 36" arrowana, and a 30" RTC. He also used bluegill's for food  The first night I went to see the setup he threw in a dozen 6-8" blues, it was something to behold when a large predator is hungry.

Great edition to your home.
Steve


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks guys, and mr discus... You're more than welcome to come and see it any time. Just pm me first for directions  The glass is NOT tempered. Tempered is not the proper glass to use simply because of the explosion factor. Plate glass will crack and still hold.... for a few minutes atleast. Plus I've got four kids and if one of them decided to throw something at the tank and just scratch it I can live with that, it's expected. But if they were to scratch plate glass... BOOM... Tons of water, dead fish and a drown child! The melamine box serves as the holding tank for the bluegill and is up and running as we type. If I slow down again this winter I'll be making more water boxes out of the scrap from the 800.... Fun stuff!!


----------



## smacd

As many have said before me, WOW! And I thought I was doing something when I got my 125. "We're not worthy!" for you are a master. By the way, how are the blue gills holding up? Are you going to have to re-stock?


----------



## TheFishGuy

There's three left in the 800, but he shows no interest?????


----------



## keg75

Don't feed him for a while and see how interested he get in the other fish. Does he try and eat anything else in the tank ie when the lights go out?

My granny had a dog that she hand fed a couple of times with a couple of treats - I think the dog thought it was a good lark and over a couple of weeks she transitioned from using a bowl to dedicated hand feeding - very fussy the same food in the bowl would be left uneaten whilst it would be devoured from your hand - you could picked it out of the uneaten bowl in front of her and she would eat it, very odd.

I guess your fishy has done something like this - likes the pampering maybe


----------



## TheFishGuy

That was the idea though, I don't want him to eat the other fish... It's just funny that he lives on a steady diet of bluegill yet won't eat the three he swims with...


----------



## keg75

Well thats good he shows no interest, otherwise you'd be paying a fortune in restocking the tank.

Like I said he shows no interest in them now, but if you didn't feed him for a while he would soon be looking at the 3 bluegills and seeing a chicken drumstick, a suckling pig (with apple) and leg ham. 

keg75


----------



## BinaryWhisper

I had a moray that I hand fed while raising him He was a very peaceful member of a community Cichlid tank. I weened him off the hand feeding to live food when he was about 18 inches. Once he realized that food swam he ate the tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, I'm sure it's going to happen, and I know there's a few fish missing..... but no one important :lol:


----------



## Badgers034

Hey, I havent posted for a while (moved on to reef tanks, although I still have my 125). And i occasionally come back to check this thread, and I was wondering if you have any plans for what you are going to do if Tigger ends up eating all of your other fish. Get rid of tigger?? or buy bigger fish??


----------



## keg75

> Once he realized that food swam he ate the tank.


FUNNY, but not funny at the same time.



> Get rid of tigger?? or buy bigger fish??


get a sturgeon (my mates pond) or a mongrel koi (ala deuce bigolo).

keg75


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'll probably do something.


----------



## floyd the oscar

Hey i absoloutly love tiger (like pretty much everyone else) 
here my soon to be tank buster catfish
General Sherman








Go catfish!


----------



## yellowfox

Man they are really getting colorful!!! wow!

Glad to see my guy getting some action


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a pic from this morning of the same fish:


----------



## yellowfox

wow, so I take it their mood has a big part of how they look huh? Kind of like a Dempsey


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well it seems as if the more they grow the they start looking like standard midas?? All the others are still darkish....


----------



## dogofwar

Spent some time today reviewing the step by step on this tank and have a couple of questions:

1) After you lined the the plywood box with hardiplank, why did you silicone the seams instead of adding another coat or two of drylok and then siliconing?

2) Did the Drylok stick to the silicone?

3) Would it make sense to put the hardiplank in place and then paint the whole thing with several coats of Drylok (instead of painting the pieces and then assembling)? I'm not so handy with cutting wood and can see myself screwing the whole thing up trying to remove 1/4" from a 8 foot length 

4) If you made the stand from cement blocks (instead of wood), how would you have spaced out the blocks?

Thanks and the more I read about this project, the more I want to try for myself!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> 1) After you lined the the plywood box with hardiplank, why did you silicone the seams instead of adding another coat or two of drylok and then siliconing?


Two reasons, reason one is because as I was moving the hardipanel around I accidentally dragged a corner of one piece across the face of another and I thought for sure it would be ruined. I mean I dragged it hard, hard enough in my mind to probably have to repair it. When I went back to find the massed up spot I couldn't find it... So I grabbed a small stone from the fish room to see if I could scratch the surface and I couldn't. Because of that I deemed it good enough and felt it didn't need another coat. Reason two is because the hardipanels were assembled in the tank as if it was all glass. I wanted silicone in between every joint. Hence the reason why I dryloked all the edges of the hardipanel too.



> 2) Did the Drylok stick to the silicone?


No, nothing sticks to 100% silicone after it has cured. BUT, silicone sticks to drylok pretty well, very well as a matter of fact.



> 3) Would it make sense to put the hardiplank in place and then paint the whole thing with several coats of Drylok (instead of painting the pieces and then assembling)? I'm not so handy with cutting wood and can see myself screwing the whole thing up trying to remove 1/4" from a 8 foot length


In my opinion.... No, for the same answer as above. Just take your time on every cut and measure then remeasure to be safe. Even us pros make cutting mistakes every day.



> 4) If you made the stand from cement blocks (instead of wood), how would you have spaced out the blocks?


I wouldn't have spaced them out at all. The key to a good foundation is proper support everywhere. I suppose I would have broken out the masonary tools and started laying block the way it's supposed to be laid...

I really don'y like cutting corners on anything as I'm sure you can tell....


----------



## ferrarikid

Hey guys!! I have been following this artical for a while now a few weeks ago i read thru all 105 pages .... I am VERY impressed with this tank and if I didn't live with my parents i would try this out for myself :lol: .... hey fishguy can we see some updated pics of all the fish and what they've been up too ?
thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy

Give me a few days and I'll have some pics for you. I've been super busy and I've actually got to go get ready for work.... I'll do my best for ya...


----------



## Bizarroterl

If you want a waterresistant finish consider Denshield. Basically it is drywall with a waterresistant finish that is produced as a tile backer. You can tile (what it is designed for), skim coat with drywall compound, or just paint it. Paint only won't give you a smooth surface though. It's slightly rough. I used it in a bath and it worked great. You can get it in 1/4" and 1/2" 4'x4' and 4'x8' sheets. In my case it had travertine applied and in the non-stone areas I skimcoated it with drywall compond before I painted.

I don't remember what I paid for it in my bath project. You're sure to have someone local that sells it.

http://www.gp.com/build/product.aspx?pname=DensShield®+Tile+Backer&pid=4684&hierarchy=pc


----------



## dogofwar

Bizarroterl, the main advantage over Hardiplank seems to be ease of cutting?

Since it's mold resistant, you'd still need to use Drylok (epoxy, etc.) to cover it, correct?

TFG, thanks for the explanations - makes sense!


----------



## Bizarroterl

The Denshield is for the walls of the fish room. It isn't near strong enough or rated for use in an aquarium.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Very interesting Bizzarro... I'll look into it...

I've got water changes to do in the other two tanks tonite so I'll take the camera down because I'll need something to do whilst they're filling.... You see, draining doesn't take long due to the fact I use four hoses at once. It only takes about 5 minutes to drain 30% out of a 240 and a 185.... It's filling that takes forever...

You're welcome dog..


----------



## KeSs

this tank is amazing


----------



## bell

KeSs said:


> this tank is amazing


i've seen it, the depth is a wonderfull thing......


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well thank you, thank you very much 

Evlis has left the building.... :lol:


----------



## tom from ohio

Amazing is not even good enough to describe this tank, well any of his tanks.
All I can say is WW!!!!!!!


----------



## tom from ohio

Those fish look so content in that large tank, the photos do not do it justice, you gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Found this while looking for something else...


----------



## spaznout0329

AAWWWWwwwwwww...........he was so little......


----------



## keg75

FARK 

the date that last pic was taken was in MARCH - man you've got a fast [email protected] fish... how big you think he was then?

He's definately put on the porkies since that pic was taken. whats he trippled or quadruppled in size since then?

keg75


----------



## TheFishGuy

He was about 9" in that pic. I know that because that picture was taken after he was first put in the 240 and I measure fish when they get moved. I also keep pretty good records :wink: So yeah, almost tripple. I actualll slowed his growth a little when he was younger, he should be bigger than he is! My last TSN grew to literally 24" in less than a year. Tigger is a touch under 24" and I've had him since last august or september. Can't remember which and I don't fee like looking it up in my notebooks :zz: Sorry, feeling lazy 

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## dr. greenthumb

I didn't even know this thread was still goin, oh to live in Ohio :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm still here :lol:


----------



## Deezil

So hows things holding up? Those lids your crafted serving their purpose and keeping the evaporation/moisture down?

And i could have missed it somewhere in these 108 pages.. But how does the actual tank compare to your original idea?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Deezil said:


> So hows things holding up?


Things are holding up really well, but I can say that if I ever have to opportunity to build another one the only thing I'd change is to paint everything with drylok after assembly. I'm refering to the outside of the tank and it's supporting sructures. The other would be to complete the entire project 100% before putting it into service. Now that it's had fish in it since the end of April I haven't really done much :lol: 


> Those lids your crafted serving their purpose and keeping the evaporation/moisture down?


Yes! All the lids really consist of are pieces of plexiglass donated by Zemro and Bell  They've sagged as far as they could sag due to the cross braces holding them up. So essentially what happens is the moisture collects and collects at the middle of each piece then drips back into the tank. At one point mold started to grow on the unfinished surfaces outside the tank and after getting lids and cleaning it all up it hasn't come back.... Let me tell ya, cleaning up the mold wasn't fun :?



> And i could have missed it somewhere in these 108 pages.. But how does the actual tank compare to your original idea?


Actually there's quite a few changes. At first I couldn't make up my mind as to what to use for a liner. I originally wanted to use pond liner, then I was going to line the plywood box with plexiglass sealing it at every joint. Then I was going to use epoxy paint :roll: I ended up using the drylok and am very very happy with the results. The other thing was the actuall dimentions of the tank. It was supposed to be much much larger, hence the title of the thread. It ended up being something like 789 gallons in the actual tank with over 120 gallons running through the filters at any point. Other than that the same principles and ideas for framing were the same, the sump tank turned into three trash cans and not a tank.... But I kind of like the trash cans as filters, the y work well. All in all I'm very satisfied about the whole project.

I'm thinking of opening my own website after the first of the year as advertisement for my company. The person setting it up (mandruch) wants me to put on the website that I build large aquaria.... You guys think I should?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

TheFishGuy said:


> I'm thinking of opening my own website after the first of the year as advertisement for my company. The person setting it up (mandruch) wants me to put on the website that I build large aquaria.... You guys think I should?


Why not? You certainly have the carpentry skills, and you've worked out all the kinks of your own tank now. I say go for it. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well I'm gonna have to do it now that I've got NINE oscars in the 800 :lol: :? :roll:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 82&start=0


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good on ya! Nice that you have the space to save those O's. Any fighting going on?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope, they all get along for the most part... There's a little mouthing going on but nothing serious. There's plenty of room to run if someone turns into a jerk...


----------



## import_speed_man

hey why did everyone stop posting on this like two weeks ago. i have been been reading this thing for hours and all of a sudden nobody has said anything in two weeks. their were posts every day for the longest time.

fish guy do you have any updates?

i dont wanna see another good forum get lost again. this one has inspired me and given me something to look forward to do (my three tanks in one setup).


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Yea, i agree this thing should get a sticky. Either that or write an article for the library.


----------



## cturner

STICKY....STICKY.....STICKY.....STICKY.....STICKY.....

You get the point!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

To be honest I've a pretty long string of bad luck. I blame it on myself getting too excited to rescue fish and not quaranteening them. It all started the day after Christmas. The whole family and I went on tour to exchange a bunch of presents. I agreed to come along if I could poke my head into a few pet stores. That resulted in the purchase of two iridescent sharks (2"), two blue channel cats (3"), an asian red tailed catfish, an 8" oscar now named Shadow and two 10" oscars now named Marco and Lulu :lol: My daughters kill me :lol: The two 10" oscars have hole in the head and I convinced the manager that they needed to be in my tank and there would be no way they would survive in the 20 long they were in. It turns out they were left in a five gallon pail at the front door of the store so I got them for free. They're now in the 800 along with the 8" oscar who I got for $7.... The five catfish were put into the nursury tank (the 240) and were imediately targeted as food. I ended up taking every single thing out of the tank to get them out. One of the iridescent sharks and one of the channel cats didn't make it. The other ones along with the asian red tail were put in a 20 gallon. During the ordeal the asian red tail lost both his barbels and ended up dieing :x He was the one I really wanted even though they're like the most aggressive fresh water fish on the planet... Also on new years day I got a 22" arowana that ended up dieing four days later :x

Most recently all the fish in the 800 have an external parisite brought on by either the aro or the two oscars with hole in the head :? :? So now I'm treating all (technically) 921 gallons of the water... Yee ha... I've been treating for two days and they all seem to be doing a lot better, no more scratching themselves on decor and no more closed fins... One problem though... My oldest oscar "oscar" i believe is dying  MY wife says I've been saying she's 8 years old for the last three years :lol: At any rate, that's what's been going on...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's one of your big challenges I believe. You need to convert your 240 into a quarantine tank.  Treating 900 gallons of water is not fun or cheap.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually that's the one good thing that did happen. I called the localk big box store to find out if they had any Aquarisol as it's the only thing I'll use and they had one big bottle and four little bottles and they were all 75% off! I got enough to treat the tank 9 times for $6


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good score! :thumb:


----------



## Ansphire

Hey man.. Let me tell you: I sat here for 3-1/2 ours yesterday reading step by step the history of this tank. It was very worth it.

Im sorry bout your fish.. really sucks...

But your progress has been amazing.. Thanks for sharing. I might look for your help one of these days when my wife leaves me and I can get a tank that big.


----------



## illy-d

Ansphire said:


> I might look for your help one of these days when my wife leaves me and I can get a tank that big.


I guess that's TWO things to look forward to 

(Just Kidding)


----------



## Ansphire

illy-d said:


> I guess that's TWO things to look forward to
> 
> (Just Kidding)


Its aight.. she is getting used to the tanks.. She starded liking them when I sold a couple and made a few bucks.. But she has a long way to go before she lets me get the tank this guy has!


----------



## imusuallyuseless

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Good one! :lol: :lol:

More bad news, my two year old oscar has died  I got him the same week my son Dominic was born and was really hoping he'd live as long as my oldest oscar has... She's doing better but not eating yet....


----------



## sawboy

Marco and Lulu!!!

PRICELESS!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maxi

wow TFG your pictures actually made me go threw 109 pages of this thread, nice fish you got!! lol, that cat is huge!!


----------



## Ansphire

Maxi said:


> wow TFG your pictures actually made me go threw 109 pages of this thread, nice fish you got!! lol, that cat is huge!!


I guess that the common effect.... I actually dreamt with the tank!!! :lol:


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Sorry to hear about your run of bad luck. I just wish I could have seen the set up before all this happened. *** pm'ed you.


----------



## spaznout0329

That sucks about your 2 year old O. How's Oscar doing? I thought I saw that you said she wasn't doing well.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Oscar died at 1:40 early this morning. We've determined that she was eleven years old. The longest I've ever had a pet. I remember when I got her. She was the only survivor of ten oscars I bought that were the size of a dime. She grew up in my 185 and has been the "Mom" to all of my fish. She's raised countless juvi cichlids from an inch. She was the most gentle oscar I've ever had. When a new cichlid was introduced to a tank all of the cichlids would go over to inspect it. Oscar would go get a mouth full of food and bring it to the new commer then spit it out and scare all the others away. I witnessed her break up countless fights. In her life she's lived with two different tiger shovelnose cats, hundreds of different cichlids from all over the world including my brothers two angelfish for 8 months. Fish that I still have that she's "raised" are the robertsoni, a male jd, two midas, a vieja hartwegi, tigger, a silver dollar she actually grew up with and many others. I say raised because if it wasn't for her they'd probably be dead. She was always the police of the tank.... I miss her.

Some pics, she was always a camera hog:




































The silver dollar was always by her side:













































In her last days with us she was comforted by just about every oscar in the tank. The two small ones my wife got me for fathers day last year took turns laying by her side and keeping the other fish away. The whole group kept all the other fish in the 800 away. It was amazing to watch but sad at the same time. They new it was coming and tried to keep her up right when she would falter. I've never witnessed a "family" dynamic such as this and it was truely enlightening to see just how intelligent these wonderful fish are. The group seems to be split in two now and I can imagine they feel a little lost. She was the alfa female and "mom" of the group. My daughters and I went to the zoo today and it helped to get up the courage to post again. So thank you to them and my whole family. My wife has been a great shoulder to cry on and I love her very much for that. Those two, my wife and Oscar had a great connection. They seemed to always be in the same mood at the same time. If oscar was grumpy my wife would be too, and if my wife was in a great mood oscar would follow her back and forth. There were plenty of times where I was cleaning lip marks from the glass of the tank... She was a great fish, one of kind personality and the most gentle oscar I've ever had the pleasure of keeping.


----------



## spaznout0329

AAwwwww......that's so sad! I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you....


----------



## lomax

was this from age or the hole in the head?

i lost a few tank full of fish that way and it can really suck.

it is sad to louse a long time pet. i have never been two upset about a fish, i have had to many whole tanks just go all bad.

all fish i get go into a hospital tank, and get treated for a min of two weeks. i even treat the live food that will go into my big tanks.

i have only a few fish even near that long, one was a pike when i was a kid and i had him for 6 years. the other was a bunch kuli loaches that i had for 8 years, but i thought they were dead for 7 of the 8 years so they do not count. the rest die or get eaten or i sell or trade as i get bord with them and change my whole fish population.


----------



## bell

sad to hear john........


----------



## keg75

commiserations on the ammount of losses you've had laterly. It's not nice losing tetras let alone big ass fish like yours.

So this is in a bit of bad taste - but what do you do with a 6"+ fish once it's died. Try and flush it down the toilet, fry it up on a pan for supper or dig a trench in the yard and hope the neighbours dog doesn't dig it up?

Biggest fish I lost thus far was a 4" silver dollar - very flushable.

keg75


----------



## floyd the oscar

i'm very sorry for your loss, reading your post made me tear up, it took me back to losing my 7 year old parro misteriously over night, same feeling differant animal human fish dog or cat it doesn't make any differance if you had a connection and its suddenly lost its still a very hurtful experience.

my deepest condolences.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks everyone, she did not die of hith, she was going down hill before any new fish were introduced. She'll get a small grave site in the back yard with a large stone over it.


----------



## AF_medic

My condolensces


----------



## Ansphire

You are what we can call a dedicated hobbyst... I never met Oscar and by your description I feel like I did..

Hey think of the bright side.. You have a story to tell to your grandchildren in the future and a perfect example for your kids: Family sticks toghether in the bad times. If oscars know that, so should we.

I'm very sorry for you lost.


----------



## tom from ohio

TFG I'm so sorry to hear about Oscar, She was beautiful.

RIP Oscar


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, Thank you all very much. I consider all of you great friends!


----------



## BinaryWhisper

I've always said there was no fish like an Oscar. It is amazing how much personality they have. I haven't owned one in 20 years but reading your story makes me want to go an get one. I won't as I don't have the facilities but thanks for sharing your story, it's appreciated.


----------



## sssage

Its awful losing a fish, especially one who greats you at the tank and seems to speak to you in words more deep than simply "feed me". I loved seeing baby in almost every photo of your tank. She was a true matriarch. I'm curious though, how long have oscars been recorded to live?? Is it possible she lived a comparably long life?
I've heard stories of oscar personality, but truth is seen in your experience with that hot babe. Thank you for sharing and leaving such a lovely obituary. I can only hope that the ones left for me could be half as thoughtful and enlightening as your's.


----------



## illy-d

I'm sorry to hear about your loss TFG 

Have any of her fry from the spawn with Buddy (I think it was buddy?) survived? It would be neat to see if any of her young show similar personalities to her...


----------



## rocketh13

We can put Oscar next to rocket in the backyard. See you in Feb.

James


----------



## ukneil

Sympathies from this side of the pond. Be interesting to see what happens not only to the oscar group dynamic but also to the tank as a whole.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks everyone, she was a great fish indeed. Sadly I have no remaining fry from her  The last survivor decided to just up and stop eating after being so personable... Time to move on I suppose. I'm going to take bells advice and get a piece of decor in her honor....

James, that sounds like a good idea.... Also the guy with the fish in Toledo has two more he wants to give me... Do you have an extra bucket since I only sent you with one? :lol:


----------



## rocketh13

I think I have an extra bucket. It should be fine


----------



## TheFishGuy

Cool...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I think it's time for some pictures of the new fish I got. Look here's his fin!









Last nite I came down stairs to sit down and relax and watch Greys Anatomy. I sat down, looked over at the tank and saw that the main line feeding the ugj's came un-done. I sat there staring at it wondering how I was going to get to it to fix it. It's in the front right corner and impossible to get to. Which left me with one option.... 
This:









My wife ran and got the camera and couldn't resist. So then of course I started showing off for the camera :lol: 

























I think most of the cichlids were saying to each other "Boy, he sure looks different in water??" The catfish on the other hand was trying to figure out what flavor sauce to put on my leg :lol: 
MMMMNNNN TASTY!

























He showed no fear what's so ever :lol: 
While I was in there I decided to re-scape the whole tank. I took all the decor and piled it up in the center running the length of the tank. There's tons of swim space all around the "island" of decor now... I'm pretty happy with it, and as usuall there was a ton of territorial debates going on. The new guy (8"Talapia butterkoferi) does not like the giraffe hap, they argued for about an hour after the tank was back up and running:



























The talapia won... :lol: 









The oscars explored as a group. Kind of funny but I think they do that so nothing messes with them. 








The butter shot out of his newly claimed cave towards one of the oscars and they all went off on him flaring their gills and pretty much scared the snot out of him :lol: Then all of the oscars one by one swam through his cave and kept on swimming. I think they did it just to show the little bas***d who rules the tank :lol:

All in all I'm pretty happy with the new set up and aqua-scaping. Here's a full tank shot to end the post...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice to be able to go snorkeling in your own tank!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I was wondering if I went in every day if they would get used to me and eat from my hands????


----------



## Maxi

TheFishGuy said:


> I was wondering if I went in every day if they would get used to me and eat from my hands????


Lol probably!! Try feeding them from your feet too!!


----------



## mikmaze

thats awesome, all that moving around and re-aranging, and the tank looks crystal clear, one heckuva filtration sytem you built there, great job bro !


----------



## bell

mikmaze said:


> thats awesome, all that moving around and re-aranging, and the tank looks crystal clear, one heckuva filtration sytem you built there, great job bro !


i think it has more to do with the play sand.....i can move things around in my 75's and 2 minutes later they're clear......sand is king


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nah, it's the filter :lol:


----------



## sssage

how awesome! I love the new look. It must have been fun to see all the fish out and showing their aggressive displays. I would have never thought the oscars would school like that. Must have been such a great sight.


----------



## tom from ohio

I knew the tank was big but after seeing the new fish ya got i see it's bigger than it appears.

Nice job on the new Island theme.

Tom


----------



## illy-d

Can you most more full tank shots please? And maybe take a big picture of each half so that we can open them up for greater detail...

Get on it!


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Sure, I'll be working from home tomorow and will have a chance to take some fresh pics.... patience....


----------



## zemro535

Dude! 8) I found some rocks for you yesterday while I was hunting Tx holey rocks for my web page. I have been in non communication due to the laptop death. So send me your address. I think I will just order you like 5 small arowana's when it's time (seasons). gotta get dude.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

zemro535 said:


> Dude! 8) I found some rocks for you yesterday while I was hunting Tx holey rocks for my web page. I have been in non communication due to the laptop death. So send me your address. I think I will just order you like 5 small arowana's when it's time (seasons). gotta get dude.
> 
> Zak


Cool 8)

Here's some full sized pics of the tank:


----------



## 98dak83cam

Can I see what you are using for lighting?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Lighting is four 75watt grow lites:
You can see the lite bulbs in this photo:


----------



## 98dak83cam

TheFishGuy said:


> Lighting is four 75watt grow lites:
> You can see the lite bulbs in this photo:


Cool and simple idea. I like how it gives the ripple effect.


----------



## LongIslandCichlid

Congrats one year on this post and still going


----------



## spaznout0329

I haven't been getting the e-mails, so I didn't get to post this when it was more appropriate, but that's awsome that you got to swim w/ your fish! I'm somewhat jealous, but I guess I shouldn't be since I'm going to go snorling or scuba diving in the Caribbean in March


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's well worth the money to scuba!


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

is that an eggcrate tank seperator I see in the monster?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep, it's an old picture.... From back when I added the small oscars and I didn't want them to get eaten...


----------



## eh1421

what size glass did you use for this tank?

thinking of doing about the same thing 
i have 2 pieces of 1/2 inch glass 22" x 72" 
thought i could use it

please let me know bro 
and btw that tank is sweet

mike


----------



## yellowfox

Yo TFG! It's been a while! The tank is looking amazing like always. Sorry to hear about your losses.... You've helped a lot of fish and I'm sure the fish that moved on lead great lives.

How's are the midas and hybrids doing? I thought I seen a pic with the juvies from the new spawn in it!?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well all the hybreds went into the 800... They're about 4-5" at the moment and about half are still doing good..... the other half.... well you know.... Your male still rules over all the midas in the tank and my female looks as if she's ready for him again :lol:

The glass I use was 3/4" thick. I personally wouldn't go over 24" high with half inch glass.... Is it tempered or plate glass? Plate glass is what you want.....

On a side note.. my computer is dead  I'll be off line for while...... The next time I post will be from home with a new computer more than likely........


----------



## yellowfox

Cool! I kind of figured that the hybrids wouldn't make it to long after seeing your setup. After so long they would out grow and get to aggressive against other fish in the 240 but probably wouldn't be big enough to put up a fight against the tiger. I'm glad some are surviving though. Keep him fed! I want to see at least one adult hybrid!

Glad to hear my midas still has the mojo! Did you keep any fry or were they feeders?


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

are you using a stand of some sort. if so what, because it would have to be concrete.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Are you saying the stand would have to be built of concrete or the floor???


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

the concrete stand or renforced steel, but thats still cutting it close. if its in a basement the floor is usually concrete isn't it.


----------



## illy-d

the floor is concrete slab from what I remember and the stand is wood... TFG has this debate about concrete vs wood stand back in the begining and I believ he went with wood because of the old saying in his trade that "Skylights leak, and concrete always cracks"... or something like that...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Don't recall the quote, but i do recall it's a concrete slab in the basement and definately a well-built wooden stand. I believe the reason behind this(not positive) is that selling his house one day was a possibility and using concrete like that would be a huge PITA to remove if the seller was crazy enough not to want a giant tank in his basement :wink:


----------



## Toby_H

Or if TFG is crazy enough to try to move this tank into his new house... which is a very strong possibility if he ever moves (Lord knows I would!).


----------



## lomax

no i figure he will leave it for the new owners, moving mean picking a house that can hold a bigger tank.


----------



## Toby_H

lol, yea but I'm sure even if he bought a house to hold a bigger tank he would want to keep the 800 as his "grow out tank"

I mean heck now he has a 240 as his grow out and most of us would consider this a massive main tank.

Some people just take this hobby 'too far'... lol...

I'm just grateful I've found someone I can point to and say, "at least I'm not as bad as that guy!"


----------



## cturner

When he sells his house I guess I'll have to move to Ohio!!! If TFG doesn't take it with him I'm sure someone from this site will buy the house just for this tank.
Buy the house, with the tank!! :lol:


----------



## lomax

o come now 800g is not strange

i had a 600g and a 750g both cichlid tanks two 110g planted tanks and 2 55g as hospital and growout tanks. thats not counting a 30g sump tank and a 75g sump tank.

plus a 5000g goldfish pond a 3500g koi pond and a 2000g stream pond.

i had these all a the SAME TIME

right now i have a 220g that has been sitting empty for 5 months because i just not sure if i want to set it up or build a huge tank and use it as a sump.

If i deside to stay in this house i will be building a 1200g tank


----------



## TheFishGuy

Geeze... I'm gone for a few days and everything goes to **** in a hand basket :lol:

Sorry kids... No chance I'm moving... We love it here..... Plus when the addition goes on the entire basement will be mine and the tank will be twice the size.... House addition.... Tank addition 

Got a new computer 

And I don't think it's strange to use a 240 as a grow out.... by the way tigger has eaten the male jack dempsey  rip dude.... you had a good life! I'm still setting up the computer so it may be a while till I get back on here.... yeah right.... :lol:


----------



## jbscichlid

> Got a new computer


Did you build or buy?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Unfortunately, his DIY abilities don't extend into that realm


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I bought.... Best buy HP Pavilion a1700n..... whatever that is :lol:


----------



## AfricanMike

So ya, i just read this whole thing within the last couple of days.....and all i have to say is you're a god among men. That is all unbelievable, and in the time frame you did it in. You say you use your 240 as a growout and at first you dont think about it cause you have that monster tank, than you realize what's really being said! 8) I could definitely do some crazy stuff with just the 240! Too bad i didnt read this post earlier, my dad just got rid of 2 oscars and a pleco, they could've moved right in :lol:


----------



## AF_medic

If Tigger keeps eating your fish he's gonna get so big that a full grown oscar will be a snack for him! I can't imagine having a fish that can just swallow another big fish whole. that's awesome. except for the fact he ate a fish you cared about of course.................


----------



## import_speed_man

any updates tfg? if not than that is cool i dont want to let this article get lost in the forum


----------



## TheFishGuy

None really, except that tigger has eaten an oscar.... and something else but we can't seem to figure it out :lol:

A testament to my water quality would be that the two oscars I rescued that had severe cases of HITH are fully cured, and the tilapia buttikoferi that was also a rescue that had no skin left on his face is all but cured!

Need a cure for hole in the head? Keep you water clean and oveer filter


----------



## 2wheelsx2

So....is there an Oscar shaped bulge in Tigger's belly? 

At this rate, you might only have 1 or 2 fish in that tank. Maybe you should start looking at Pacus and Aros.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Tanks not big enough for a group of pacus, plus I'd have to wait fifteen minutes for them to grow large enough that tigger won't eat em :lol: There's still plenty of fish in the tank.... The smart ones take cover in a pipe at nite.... the dumb ones... well....


----------



## ikevi

I didn't know tilapia buttikoferi got that blue. Nice fish to save.


----------



## bell

which oscar got eaten?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Exactly what i was curious about^^^


----------



## TheFishGuy

His name was shadow... he was small...

on a side note, the tank has a leak, somewhere in the middle of the back wall. This time it's for real. I've spent the day looking for something to put the fish in, but the weather hasn't helped, and the fact I live in a small town. The best I could find was a 150 gallon stock tank... Not big enough.... It's the wrong season for pools so I made a road trip to the nearest home dumpster to get a 10' section of pond liner, framed up a pond that's 6' x 8' and 18" deep and that's where all the fish are now... Off to get ahold of sanitred...

Yee ha


----------



## imusuallyuseless




----------



## TheFishGuy

imusuallyuseless said:


>


Tell me about it


----------



## lomax

rats there goes drylock, i was hoping it would hold longer. still it could be a sag in the tank that alowed the silicone to peel away.

it now rests with you imusuallyuseless and the few others that have gone with drylock on plywood.

one tank failing does not rule out drylock from working, just that TFGs tank may have had a structure failure. it may even turn out that putting the drylock right on the plywood is safer as there are less parts that have diffrent expansion rates.

TFG

i hope Sanitred works, i hate to see you have to rebuild the tank.


----------



## lomax

i once said you were following in my foot steps, i hoped it would not lead to a leaking tank like my 600g.

that drove me crazy for 5 months, i had to give up on even fixing it.

but i learned so much that i over built the 750g post and beam, still i think if i build on more big tank i will back away from drylock and hydrolic cement and stick to west systems.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think my mistake was not glueing the floor pieces to the floor of the tank. I just figured gravity would take care of it.... The leak is in about the center on the back wall, but it'll be impossible to find. I really don't want to remove all the silicone and start over. As I was walking around in the tank you could feel some give between the dryloked hardipanel and the plywood floor. Silicone can only stretch so much, but sanitred can make the stretch. Now the question is do I recoat the whole tank or just the seams??????

BTW, I still am a huge fan of drylok.... The melamine tank is still in service :roll:


----------



## cturner

TFG I'm sorry to hear about the leak! I'm stunned like many others are right now. Just to be on the safe side I would recoat the whole tank. Like always keep us updated.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

> it now rests with you imusuallyuseless and the few others that have gone with drylock on plywood.


Mine hasn't leaked a drop, but now don't believe it'll be a good test case. In the short time i've had it, i've already moved it at least four times(W/more sure to come). From what i understand that would be hard on any plywood tank, drylock or not. I certainly think there are others that would give a better representation of the longterm performance of drylock, when it's not in the hands of someone like me 8)


----------



## triggerfish

This could also be a spot where the liquid nails was so "ARTFULLY" applied that it has allowed the seam in between the sheets to flex allowing the water seepage? Just a thought...
Ohh and I would cover the whole tank,why waste time only doing the seems when you already have it empty.


----------



## AF_medic

so, have you re-measured tigger yet? sorry to look past the leak, but I am curious as to how much eating oscars has boosted his growth!

good luck on the fix, we're all holding our breath


----------



## chefkeith

Have any pics? I hate leaks. 
Here's a shot in the dark. Do you remember this?



TheFishGuy said:


> I'm also feeling a little paranoid, so I ran a bead of siliconEEEEEE around the bulkheads...


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &start=600

Maybe your paranoia was right. Maybe the leak is from around the drain bulkhead near the leak. Even a few coats of Sanitred might not fix that.


----------



## jem454

Please keep us posted, Im a nervous wreck now. I made my 600 under 8 foot to be sure ther are no seems. This is also the reason I went with a fluval fx5, to avoid overflows. I wanted to eliminate all possibilities for a potential leak. I watch this thread everyday, hoping I would never here this news.

I also do very limited water changes, about 15% to avoid any flexing. Do you think maybe your 30% could be a potential problem? I also did not glue my bottom panel, although I dont have a seem like yours. This is a very sad day.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

That sucks! Will Tiger snack on/harrass the others more now that he is in tighter quarters?


----------



## TheFishGuy

OK, one thing at a time. Ihad reference marks to measure the catfish, but forgot and moved them :lol: So no, but when theygo back in they'll all get measured.

In the pond they have 48 square feet of area to swim in. In the tank it was 42 square feet. So hopefully he doesn't pester anyone, but if he does.... oh well. My real concern is that he'll jump.

The bulkheads do not leak, I've seen where the silicone has separated on the back wall. As for the moment I have not heard back from sanitred, I e-mailed them last nite. I'll be calling as soon as I'm through my e-mails this morning.....

Here's pics of the pond:




































Here's the complete fish list of the tank, since I could actually do it.

Tigger
Behemoth (13 1/2" Tiger Oscar)
Buddy (bells contribution, also a tiger oscars)
Hekle (common oscar)
Jekle (common oscar)
Marco (tiger oscar w/hith that was saved)
Lulu (tiger oscar w/hith that was saved)
Little guy (common oscar)
Tilapia buttikoferi
Giraffe hap
Big male midas (yellowfox contribution)
Male midas
Female midas
Juvi midas (getting big fast, but still not mature)
Flowerhorn (from toledo)
Robertsoni
Texas
Leopard sailfin pleco (dog tame)
Urophthatlmas (female)
Common pleco
Male vieja (still in question as to what he really is, possibly hartwiegi??)
Female vieja hybrid (synspilum/blackbelt)
Male vieja hybrid (synspilum/blackbelt)
Four of yellowfoxes jack dempsey/midas hybrids were left. Two that look exactly like midas and two that are blueish. There was also 5 red zebras and 9 cobalt zebras left. The zebras were put in the 185 with all the other africans and yellowfoxes hybrids went into the 240.... I'm curious to see what they turn out like.... So sue me :lol:

I'm going to copy and paste this list when they go back into the 800 and I'll add their sizes.


----------



## chefkeith

There is a guy over at MFK in the DIY forum who sells Pond Shield and owns the company that makes it. http://www.pondarmor.com/index.htm
He's easy to get ahold of and there might be a chance that you can get it for free if you contact him and ask about that program.

Here's the links to his threads-
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=52837
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=53565

http://www.pondarmor.com/index.htm


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Kieth, but I'vealready placed an order with Randy at Sanitred. Thanks Randy  He was very helpful and understanding of the situation. Now I've got to get all the sand out..... That aught to be fun :?


----------



## cturner

Shop vac!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

cturner said:


> Shop vac!!


hmmnnnnn.........


----------



## 20 20

Do you have a good idea of what caused the silicone to separate from the drylok? Was it flexing/torque of the wood? Or maybe silicone just doesn't adhere well to drylok?


----------



## TheFishGuy

When I installed the two bottom pieces of hardipanel I did not glue them to the floor of the tank. If you recall the floor of the tank is two layers of 1/2" plywood. The one piece of hardipanel must not have been down all the way and over the coarse of the last year with the wieght of the water, decor and sand it just separated at the seam from the bottom to the back. If silicone was was more flexible it wouldn't have been an issue, and if I would have glued it down it wouldn't have been able to move. Since I'd have to tear the whole floor out the only option was a sealant that flexes like sanitred. So to be safe and so I never have to drain it again I'm coating the entire tank with sanitred.... :?


----------



## jbscichlid

Good call in coating the entire tank with sanitred, that should hopfully slove the problem and prevent future problems as well. Sorry this hapend, I hope you get it all fixed up. :thumb:


----------



## PondArmor

Hi,
My name is Butch and I am fron Pond Armor. I noticed your post here and am not trying to hijack your thread, but rather, answer any questions you might have about Pond Shield. I know you have already orderded something from Sanitred, but just in case you have any, I'll be happy to answer them.
I will also start a general question thread on the forum in case anyone else has questions they'd like answered too.
Thanks
Butch
Pond Armor
www.pondarmor.com
800-716-1545


----------



## zemro535

Sad news passes quickly here. I didn't catch this until tonights phone call directly 2 you . Ironic how this happened and I called you at Home Dumpster about building material for the my small plywood tank that I am building( starting Fry day. ) One thing I want everyone to know is that we all learn. What we think and is actual are so far apart. Another learning opportunity for all of us. I wondered about you walking in the tank how safe that was at the time I saw the pictures. I read lomax's comment about failed tank for 5 months. That's a scary thought to have with the fish you have. It's scary that they have 18" to swim in and one can jump out with out much of an effort. It's so cool to see TFG jump in to action with a built pond like you've made. I was impressed at your back up plan the first time around, but this indeed tops that as you built it. Keep the positive outlook. I will be emailing you and sending you pictures on Fry day of my progress. Glad that you make a point that it's not the drylok that is bad. We all will certainly support you. If your in need of anything I can do from so far away let it be known with a phone call. Again thanks for our conversation and guidance tonight. I went with a gray color for the drylok as the txholeyrocks are white and I just couldn't put that for a finished look in the tank. The gentlemen didn't have a brochure to read up on. A gallon would only take 4OZ of black. 1/2" plywood tank inspiration from your grande project.

Zak


----------



## Pollution

TheFishGuy said:


> When I installed the two bottom pieces of hardipanel I did not glue them to the floor of the tank. If you recall the floor of the tank is two layers of 1/2" plywood. The one piece of hardipanel must not have been down all the way and over the coarse of the last year with the wieght of the water, decor and sand it just separated at the seam from the bottom to the back. If silicone was was more flexible it wouldn't have been an issue, and if I would have glued it down it wouldn't have been able to move. Since I'd have to tear the whole floor out the only option was a sealant that flexes like sanitred. So to be safe and so I never have to drain it again I'm coating the entire tank with sanitred.... :?


If your going to drain it you can make it into the L shape now :wink:


----------



## jem454

> Moderator
> 
> Joined: 20 Apr 2005
> 
> Location: Orwell, Ohio
> Posted: Sat Apr 15, 2006 9:19 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I really don't think I can wait three days. I'm the most impatient person in the world. Besides, if it fails I'm just going to get some of that sanitred stuff and line it with that.
> 
> I know it's not recomended but I'm fillinig in 7 hours... I have to... Or it's going to have to wait till next week end, and there ain't no way I'm waiting til next week end!!!!
> 
> I'm sure it'll be fine, I've filled repaired tanks 12 hours later. My theory is this, the water pressure assists in the proper curing of the silicone. I'm not going to be putting fish in for a while so don't worry about the whole acetone affect on livestock.
> 
> Where's lomax on this whole dry time topic? It's not that I don't value your opinions, to be honest nothings going to stop me. I'm just too friggin' excited!!!
> _________________


Fish guy, I dont know if you read my 600 gallon thread, but when I finished I had a leak also. Im not sure, but I know on my first fill i only waited 3 days for the silicone to cure. After resiliconing I impatiently waited a week and all seems ok since. Im just bringing this coincidence up so everyone may read this and and force themselves to be patient. Improper curing may or may not have had anything to do with these leaks, but from now on I would stress to everyone not to get to excited and rush ANYTHING.

http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=130856&sid=a970dbdaa92a7d063f7f3d8a96b4b747


----------



## lomax

tell me about it, 
if i had not rushed the glass install and had the glass for my 600g just set in the tank i could have finished the front frame and slid the glass in myself after all was set. i just was worried that i would not be able to move it so i had the glass delivery guys move it in place and there droping it the last inch caused the failure of the tank. of course having no fiberglass cloth in the seams alowed it to crack in the first place, you see why i stress using cloth now


----------



## MICK66

I'm filling my DIY tank this weekend , now you guys are making me worry


----------



## TheFishGuy

The sanitred is here, but I have no time to do it. :?


----------



## lomax

well at least we will see how good the sanitred is, i never used it as it was too expensive.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah well, I just got off the phone with a tech from sanitred and apparently I have to wash the product with soap and water after it cures???????? I can't do that, not with my fish. Do I really want to take that chance....??????


----------



## lomax

its a reaction film, some fiberglass does the same thing. some times vinager helps, but i would flush a few times and run some charcoal to get out any leftovers. even the west systems can get a film, i got a oily film on the water suface that i had to skim away. you can use a soft bright pad, like a pot scruber without any soap and just flush out any thing that starts to float to the top.

these are SOLIDS so its not going to poison the water, just a pain to remove if you do not scrub off first.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't know man, I'm feeling very uncomfortable about this whole situation all of a sudden.....


----------



## bell

i know what lomax is talking about......when things cure there is always some type of film on top after the fact....i get this all the time with fiberglass resins i use to make door pods and such, a pot scrubber and lot's of water will eliminate it, the soap just makes it an easier process i believe.

once your tank coated and empty keep the floor drain open you should be able to get in there with a hose and scrubber and take care of it......once it's cured and all.

once it's fully dried after scrubbing you should be able to see any film which you missed......


----------



## TheFishGuy

The part that really sucks is I've got to paint the bathroom. I've got to keep mama happy. She comes first.


----------



## OceanDevil

You are in uncharted territory taking all the risks... we salute you.

you DIY'ers are all insane. I cant wait to join ya.

goodluck tfg I hope the saintred works.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, me too. Now if I could just get a moment to do it :lol:

Here's a good one for you.. My wife and I took all the sand out the other nite. I had put a piece of scrap hardi panel over the top of the two trash can sump tanks and we proceeded to fill 5 gallon pails and a 30 gallon storage bin with sand and left it on top of the trash cans. My wfie was standing up on the trash cans helping.. It only took us about 45 min to do it, and it would have been a perfect place to have the sand to re-load into the tank if the two cans wouldn't have crushed under the weight of the sand :x

It was fun to clean up let me tell ya! Then, fortunately, I was able to stand in the cans and grab the top lip and pull them back to shape... I cranked the heat in the room and by the next morning the went bact to their original shape! Rubbermaid is awesome!

My wife was trying to make lite of the situation, so she had me make her a sand castle :? 


















3/4 of the wat through the clean up I decided to take a couple of pics so you guys could feel my pain.....


















Arn't you glad your not me?

Funny how jealousy quickly turns to "I wouldn't want to be in his shoes!" :lol:


----------



## bell

hopefully it didn't damage any of your plumbing.....i feel for you, that happens to me at work occasionally.....one thing goes wrong then it just snowballs.

get everything situated and organized, then start fresh....sometimes it's the only way to get back on track.

i wish i knew your plan with putting things on the cans as i could've warned you, i've collapsed my rubbermaid at work using it like a workbench when working on big enclosures.......

keep your head up, regroup, and move on


----------



## zemro535

TFG, Even with the "FIX" I would trade it all in a heartbeat. Your the inspiration for others to follow. Just to let you know, my plywood tank would not be a work in progress and nor would quite a lot of others. I didn't know of plywood aquariums until I was reading something in the Malawi thread that had a comment of your proportion of size. I went and checked it out. I remember PM'n you after reading 15 pages and it was then that it was something like 35 pages. I thought 35 pages was lengthy then :lol: :lol: :lol: . You've come so far and re-wrote an inspiration for thousands of others who still believe in your love for the hobby. Please just in this time remember we are learning as you go. So, you just make your mistake and we will learn....... Laughing. Hey I have something for you, but I will send it to you in another post. I have to get my camera out to photograph and post it in photo bucket. (Inspired by GF Elisa).
PS. I am going to start over and do the plywood in 3/4". It's just a pain in the ___ with all the pre-drilling/screws. Please in future tell (KEY WORD) Tell everyone to go with 3/4". 
Zak :thumb:


----------



## zemro535

You personally know my start up in my tx holey rocks business, you did give me a lot of confidence and guidance. I just want you to know that I grew as you grew so here is what Elisa had in mind. You'll appreciate this as much as I did. (Flash obliterates the holes in the rocks)


----------



## TheFishGuy

I tried to tell you Zak :lol: Oh well, like you say, live and learn...

The talapia butterkofferi I saved and got skin to grow back on his head has died. The water in the pond is just too cold.... not to mention a non seasoned filter... They were only supposed to be in there for a three days or so.... But then the fit hit the shan and now there's just no time and I'm running out of energy. Three of my kids are sick which doesn't help, my wifes after me to paint the bathroom.... Unfortunately I'm prioritizing.

1.) Keep wife happy.
2.) Take care of family
3.) Work
4.) fish 

Why is it when we're kids all we want to do is grow up? Now I just want to be a kid again :lol:


----------



## bell

if you don't have the tank done by next weekend i'm coming up to help you......i'm off sun.mon.......


----------



## zemro535

Praise the LO- I mean Praise for you Bell in offering some help. I live in TX. I can't help at this distance.

Zak


----------



## bell

i'm about an hour away....as long as we don't get snowed like we just did then it's an easy trip.....
i can always bring a sleeping bag if needed......i'll be "sleeping with the fishes"


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks bell, I'll see what happens this week....


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

I've got nothing going on this weekend either if you want another hand besides Bell.


----------



## Hawkfish

That's a pretty awesome project FishGuy! Your wife must be very understanding. I know that if I was building such a monster tank, my girlfriend would look at me and say, "I hope you like it, 'cause it's going outside and you're going in it!" She doesn't really even want me to get my 150g


----------



## tom from ohio

TFG i'm about 5 mins away from you if you need help call me or email me. weeknight or weekend i dont care, I'll be there to help


----------



## zemro535

Does sanitred release any smell? How would that effect the fish. They're still in the room. Just was thinking about that...... I say that cause if a reaction causes a film then what is released in the drying process?

You people that are helping........ BRING A CAMERA and or a video cam corder. YouTube works pretty well for embedding......

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for all the offers fellas 

Sanitred does release a smell, it was much stronger being confined in the tank when applying it. I've got the primer coat on, I used exactly half a gallon. Now I've got to wait for it to dry. So I'm catching up on e-mails and posting with my son Max. I'm also waiting for the trim to dry in the bathroom so I can paint the walls.... Putting the primer coat on was fun being enclosed in a fourteen and a half foot by six foot room that's still 80*.... It only took about 30 minutes to do then I got out of there :lol: There's a slight smell throughout the house but nothing more than say if you were painting a bathroom :lol: I'll get pics posted as soon as I can...


----------



## cturner

Pics of the bathroom or the tank! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Both if you'd like :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I vote for both.


----------



## zemro535

:lol: (Elisa Here): You mention painting so often, I want to see what it looks like.  
Zak: It's been a long day here. A shipment of rocks has been determined lost by DHL  . I tell you just reading this thread put a smile on my face and made me laugh. Your comic relief is very timely TFG :thumb:

Zak & Elisa


----------



## sssage

holy crud fishguy. Thanks for all the bravery to take plywood tanks further than most would ever dare. I also appreciate seeing how you managed the failures you have encountered. When I am old enough to have a place of my own I too want to try a tank similar in design *crosses fingers*. We are all excited to see how this new coat will work out on the tank as flexibility is very good. Good luck and may your losses remain small, fish are good friends and it is sad to loose them.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'll be filling tonite, after everyone in the house gets a bath or a shower :lol: This way we won't run out of hot water :lol: Sorry, I can't seem to find the camera but you're not missing anything.... except the tank is tan now instead of blue...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, here's the new look of the tank:

The blueish look is because of the thickness of the glass.









I was able to make the curbing around the top part of the actual tank by sealing it along with the walls. This way no water can splash out of the tank at all.









Here's the floor drain.









After all the kids are in bed I'll be washing the tank down and filling it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice work! Back in action once again. :thumb:


----------



## tom from ohio

glad to hear you got it all sealed up and ready to go


----------



## TheFishGuy

The tank has been cleaned and thourly rinsed. I started re-filling at 8:15 tonite.... I've never timed how long it takes to fill. This aught to be interesting. And to those who offered to help..... is that offer still on the table? It's a royal pain in the rear having to get int and out of the tank to place decor and to get the sand back in.... I'll have beer


----------



## tom from ohio

I'm just an invite away TFG


----------



## TheFishGuy

Cool, I'll have to check to see when I can do this.... I'm thinking saturday some time.....


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Sat. I could be there anytime after 11:30 Sun. after 2:00.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Alright... I'll definately get back to you guys....

By the way, the tank is half full and no leak thus far.....


----------



## PolkGLI

TheFishGuy said:


> Alright... I'll definately get back to you guys....
> 
> By the way, the tank is half full and no leak thus far.....


So, around 10:00 we should be seeing filled pics?


----------



## TheFishGuy

She's 70% full at the moment and dry as a bone. I plan to leave it full until saturday then I'll empty it when everyone's here so they can appreciate how fast the floor drain works :lol:

Also I've been e-mailing back and forth with someone who live about 30 min away. They've got thre pacus, two channel cats and an albino oscar for me  My wife is so excited to have another albino oscar, and so am I! The pacus aught to get interesting too :lol: As it stands the one pacu is 14", the other two are around 10". The oascar is also about 10" and the one channel cat is 12", the other about 6"........ Yee ha, I guess I'd better get Monster fish Rescue off the ground and running or I'm gonna be screwed!!!!


----------



## tom from ohio

:thumb: glad to hear no leaks


----------



## TheFishGuy

TANK IS FULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO LEAKS!!!!!!!!!!!

I ran out of hot water several minutes ago so the tank is pretty cold at the moment, that's why you can't see through the front...

















Oh, and here's the bathroom that used to be all pink and blue... It was horrible :lol: so bad that we didn't even take before pics :lol: 

















And don't worry, I'll razorblade the windows clean.......


----------



## sssage

WOooo *does the no leak boogie* How did you like working with the new sealant compared to silicone? Also the tan actually looks pretty nice, I miss the blue, but that's because it's my favorite color. Can't wait to see fish in it sometime in the future, I'm sure they can't wait to see their new digs and tankmates either.
Also nice looking bathroom, the white ceiling was a nice touch, makes it look taller, or that's how I felt when I redid the paint in my room. Nice to see that both you and your wife can be happy together now that you have an improved bathroom and fishtank at the same time. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks  Didn't think about both the bathroom and the tank were blue and now they're tan :lol:

The ceilings in the house downstairs are over 9' and upstairs they're 8'6". The ceiling used to be pink 

Apparently my wife has before pictures and I didn't know about it.....


----------



## spaznout0329

That bathroom was just horrid, who in their right mind would do that! Looks good now, good job! :thumb:

Oh and I didn't get the e-mails about this thread for a few weeks and today I finally had some time to do something other than research and work and such, so I decided to look at this thread! I was very unhappy to have to read like 6 pages! This is a little late, but that sucks that your tank leaked, but its awsome that you've fixed the problem!!! Hopefully there won't be anymore leaks, and good luck getting all the monsters back into their monster home.


----------



## illy-d

Is that a window in the door next to the john??? Never seen that before - hopefully that isn't the dining room on the other side :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good job on the bathroom and the tank!

Do you have any ideas on how your going to decorate the new set-up? Are you going with the island in the middle again?

Takes some photos when the gang is all there... I want to share in your beer drinking and tank filling from afar... Maybe I'll get loaded and do water changes just to feel like part of the Ohio Fish Mafia.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: The door leads to a sleeping porch, and the bathroom is on the second floor....

I haven't decided how to do the decor this time... I usually make up my mind as I'm doing it... There's going to be a lot less decor this time though, Tigger's getting too big....


----------



## Pollution

TheFishGuy said:


> She's 70% full at the moment and dry as a bone. I plan to leave it full until saturday then I'll empty it when everyone's here so they can appreciate how fast the floor drain works :lol:


If your going to drain it Saturday then you could cover your insulation :wink:


----------



## zemro535

With the re-filling of the tank and adding decor this weekend isn't the H20 going to be too cold? Tell us the temp of the tank before you drain it. How's the fish doing? Has anyone gotten else been part of the food chain like the Africans? You feeding Tigger so that doesn't happen? You made it to the Popular threads on my tx holey rocks web page. Thats deserving of some rocks for you. I was hoping Elisa's blog on the experience of her going hunting of tx holey rocks would make it, but it didn't appear so far. I extracted some rocks for you a couple days ago from a location I have only been to once previously. I wish I could have gotten a shipment out to you, but I just have had one of those weeks when I've been busy.

Zak


----------



## chefkeith

I'm glad you got everything taken care of. I know it must of been very stressful and hope that the tank stays leak free. I agree with what Zak said, you have inspired us in many ways though, to build tanks, to be better fishkeepers, and to take care of the family 1st. God bless everyone who has followed this thread. I hope it goes on forever.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Pollution said:


> If your going to drain it Saturday then you could cover your insulation :wink:


Good point :!:



zemro535 said:


> With the re-filling of the tank and adding decor this weekend isn't the H20 going to be too cold?


Right now the water in the pond is about 72*-74*, all that water will go right back into the 800, and I've got a 55 gallon water heater in the house, so when the hot and cold are cranked the temp out of the tap is about 95 (that's with both hot and cold cranked). I can fill my 240 from completely empty and it hovers right around 80* by the time it's full. So since the pond is about 400 gallons I'll be adding that to the tank filling about half way with that water. The rest of the water will come from the tap and by the time it's full the water should be right around 75*....


> Tell us the temp of the tank before you drain it.


Will do, but it was filled with copletely cold.... for the most part... The heat is still cranked in the room so we'll see what it is tomorrow... By the way cold water out of the tap in these parts is about 56*


> How's the fish doing? Has anyone gotten else been part of the food chain like the Africans?


 Tigger's doing fine, and none of the fish have been eaten as far as I can tell. The fish have only been fed about 3 times since they've been in the pond, and with the cooler water everyone's been calm except Buddy and Boehemoth (oscars) Buddy was in control of the family group, but I think now Boehemoth is...


> You feeding Tigger so that doesn't happen?


 Nope, just keeping the pond "cool"



chefkeith said:


> I'm glad you got everything taken care of. I know it must of been very stressful and hope that the tank stays leak free. I agree with what Zak said, you have inspired us in many ways though, to build tanks, to be better fishkeepers, and to take care of the family 1st. God bless everyone who has followed this thread. I hope it goes on forever.


WOW! Thanks so much for a great post, almost made me cry. Seriously, but then again I'm a big pansy :lol:


----------



## tom from ohio

Did you still want help today TFG?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep, you've got a pm.... Thanks Tom


----------



## illy-d

Well? Is the crew all there? Lets see some pics of the progress...


----------



## j rice

illy-d said:


> Well? Is the crew all there? Lets see some pics of the progress...


They probably had to run some errands first.

1. Bank
2. Go to the beer barn.
3. LFS
4. Have a couple cold ones to start the tank filling process.


----------



## sniggir

WOW.. my wife and I just sat down and read your thread from start to finish... has been like a good drama! lol and you have give us some Idea's for our new house...lol when we get around to getting that... well I realy hope every thing goes well woth the reseal.... to bad iit's not a AF cichlid tank lol JK just amazing to see... My wife was wondering if you could post some pic's when you are done..

Great Job

Pat from ottawa


----------



## tom from ohio

That was great helped TFG vent and measure all the Oscars and measure tigger, it was amazing to see that tank drain in 9 minutes, I'll let TFG fill you all in in the rest of the details and hopefully he'll post the photos. HAPPY TO HELP TFG. When I start my DIY you'll have to help 

Tom


----------



## TheFishGuy

HUGE THANKS To *tom from ohio* & *sirdavidofdiscus*. These two came out and worked me like a dog! :lol: Everything went well, too well, now I'm waiting for something to go wrong :lol: Yeah, catching the fish and venting was fun, tigger gave me a hard time, and my net :lol: We vented all the oscars and were initially thinking out of the 8 there was only two females, but after looking over all the pictures that Tom took it seems as if there's three females... (The first of the three commons we vented is definately female) But it's definately a male dominated tank. Out of 29 fish only 7 are female. We didn't attempt to sex the three pacus or any of the catfish. Lots of testosterone rolling in that tank :lol:

How we did it:

First thing we did was fill the two 44 gallon barrels with hot water. We did this because the water heater in the house would need a break after filling the tank atleast half way.

Then we turned the valve to drain the tank, which as Tom said completely drained in just 9 minutes! That's 88.8 gallons drained a minute! Incidently the water warmed up to 72* Zak. After we were all said and done the tank was 76*, up only two degrees from the pond water.

After the tank drained I climbed in while Tom handed me all the parts for the ujg's which went back together a lot faster than expected. I basicly tore them out when the tank got emptied last week, they were all mixed up and a mess :roll:

The next step is when Tom and Dave decided to kill me..... 7,000 pounds of sand later I was dying for a break. So we took a break and they brought me some boulders to place :? Then they let me take a break :lol: A short one :roll: Then they threw me back in the tank to place the decor. We ended up putting piles of clay pipe at either end like the way it was....


















We took a short break and took the pump off the 240 to start pumping water from the pond back into the tank. By this time all the decor was out of the pond and back in the tank...









After 2/3 of the water was out of the pond we started to catch, vent and document the fish. Tom took the photos and Dave wrote down who was who and how big they were. The system worked pretty good I thought.... People got wet from splashing and I got poked a few times from spines on dorsal fins but I'll live  Catching tigger was fun :roll: Here's the net from the first attempt:









We finally got him after a few tries:









Then the trick was to calm him down enough to get an accurate measurement... He was 23"









Here's a 14" black pacu I rescued the other day:









And my favorite pleco of all time, my dog tame leopard sailfin pleco, didn't even use a net to catch em  :









In an attempt to shorten this post :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

After all the fish were in we emptied the pond the rest of the way and fired up the pump, all is well except for one little drip coming from one of the fittings on the 44 gallon barrels, no big deal really, I'm hoping it'll seal it's self up... Yeah right :lol:

Here's some after shots, by the morning the tank should be crystal clear and I'll post more pics:

















Here's the fish list in the tank as of today, Feb 24th 2007.
Male Tiger Oscar- 10 1/2" (Buddy)
Female Tiger- 12 1/2" (Formerly Bohemoth, but now called "Big Bertha" :lol: )
Female Albino Tiger Oscar- 11" (Ophelia, pronounced Oh Feel Ya) <--- Thank my wife for that one :lol: 
Male Tiger oscar- 9 1/2" (Formerly Lulu, but now Lou :lol: )
Male Tiger oscar- 9 1/2" (Marco)
Female Common Oscar 9 1/4" (Heckle)
Male Common Oscar 9" (Jeckle)
Male Common Oscar 7 1/2" (Madtove) Named after our two helpers today, Dave and Tom. This oscar was never named  
Red Pacu- 11 1/2" (Larry)
Black Pacu 11 1/2" (Curly)
Black Pacu 14" (Moe)
Channel cat 15" (Shemp)
Tiger Shovelnose Cat- 23" (Tigger) In case you didn't know his name :roll: 
Male Midas- 9"
Male Midas- 9"
Female midas- 7"
Male midas- 7 1/4"
Flowerhorn- 7 1/2"
Robertsoni- 8"
Male Vieja- 10 1/4"
Male Vieja- 9 3/4"
Female vieja- 8 1/4"
Male Giraffe Hap- 8 1/2"
Male Texas cichlid 7 1/4"
Female Urophthalmus 6 1/4"
Common pleco 7" (for now :roll: )
Leopard Sailfin Pleco- 10 1/2"
Rapheal cat (don't know how big because he wouldn't come out of the fake drift wood :lol: 
Rapheal cat (he was in there too) (morons) :roll:

Oh yeah, and these two guys were there 

Tom........................&............................Dave









Thanks again Fellas!!!!!! I'd still be putting sand in if it wern't for you guys!!


----------



## bell

good stuff, glad everything went smoothly....now go have a beer


----------



## TheFishGuy

Just about to! I know you were there in spirit


----------



## tom from ohio

Dang, I took great photos! It was a good day TFG, glad the photos helped to clarify the sexes. I'm still laughing thinking about how "fun" tigger was for you to catch

Tom


----------



## illy-d

269.25 inches of fish (Twenty Two and a half feet)... That you know of (not counting the Raphael Cats)...

If you use the old inch per gallon rule you are seriously understocked... Good thing you have Monster Fish Rescue to help you fill up that tank of yours!

Kudos to you for getting it all back together! Double Kudos to Tom and Dave for getting their arms wet helping a fellow fishkeeper out!


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Double Kudos to Tom and Dave for getting their arms wet helping a fellow fishkeeper out!


Couldn't agree more


----------



## TheFishGuy

I forgot to load new pics :lol:


----------



## cosmic charlie

WOW!
tank v2.0 is beautiful!


----------



## cturner

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: To Dave, Tom and TFG Congrats!! Boy is tigger getting big. I can't remember what his last measurement was, does anyone know?


----------



## tom from ohio

TFG, I got the go-ahead on a tank on my big tank! ;D


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus

Tigger was 24 in. when we measured him sat.


----------



## Armandi_fishcarer

Fantastic love the assortment :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## AF_medic

I just love how there is a baby monitor in all these pics, it has become the new ten gallon tank!


----------



## TheFishGuy

AF_medic said:


> I just love how there is a baby monitor in all these pics, it has become the new ten gallon tank!


 :lol: :lol:

I forgot about that ten gallon... I'll take a picture of it tonite and post it for you :lol:


----------



## AF_medic

that's ok, I kinda like the baby monitor better :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom from ohio

I made this for you TFG, I personally liked home for wayward fish, but monster fish rescue has a ring to it, i guess.

Tom


----------



## imusuallyuseless




----------



## TheFishGuy

Funny thing is that's an irridescent shark....


----------



## tom from ohio

They had it listed as "Giant Mekong Catfish" but it does look like an Iridescent Shark, Thats why you're "The Fish Guy"


----------



## lomax

thats a Mekong giant catfish (Pangasianodon gigas). It can get up to 10' long and weigh as much as 660 pounds, so that is a picture of a small one. sadly dams and over fishing are killing them off, soon they will be gone.

irridescent sharks do get big but do not have that much bulk, 4 feet is not imposible for them.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I thought they were the same fish... maybe it's the same family...


----------



## lomax

na they are very diffrent fish at almost 4 foot is an unconfermed record for a iridescent shark (Pangassius hypopthalmus), they get only 3 foot for the pond breeders and much less even in big tanks.

mekong catfish grow very fast and can hit 2 foot in under 2 years and reach 5-6 foot in 5 years, 10 foot is a unconfermed record for the mekong. Never try to keep one in a tank, they will not stop growing in a small tank. or if you have a 1000g for one fish i guess when it gets 3 feet long you just eat it :lol:


----------



## nevchewy

This was an awesome project and it has inspired me (with my wifeâ€™s permission) one day to give a DIY monster tank a try!

2 questionsâ€¦

1 â€" Do you have any problems with the window behind your tank? Are there any temperature differences during winter? Condensation problems?

2 â€" With your pre-filters behind your tank with your mesh baskets and foamâ€¦ Would there be any concern with the drain clogging up and over flowing from the bucket?

Very Cool tank!

nevchewy


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi nevchewy, thanks for the kind words 

#1, when there wasn't a lid on the tank I did have a condensation issue. It was mold, but a little bleach water and a lid took care of that and it hasn't been back since. The window is about 90 yrs old as are all the windows in the house and will be replaced eventually. As far as the temperature goes.... well the heater in the room definately works a little harder in winter and the only time the water dips below 75 is when the air outside is in the single digits. Other then that the water is usually hovering around 80*.

#2, The foam filters are the pre filters, regular rinsing (once a week :roll: ) will keep the water in the prefilters below half. But I usually only rinse them about once every two weeks or a month. This tank also only gets water changes once a month simply because my water bill is already $80 a month :lol: Not sure I want a water bill much higher than that...

I've been using foam "egg crate" the stuff that's used to make your bed softer... I know you've all seen it before, but recently I changed brands and am very disapointed at its performance. The new stuff clogs way faster :? I need to get to a craft store sometime soon....


----------



## AF_medic

TheFishGuy said:


> I've been using foam "egg crate" the stuff that's used to make your bed softer... I know you've all seen it before, but recently I changed brands and am very disapointed at its performance. The new stuff clogs way faster :? I need to get to a craft store sometime soon....


wouldn't that be a sign of increased performance? if it clogs faster, than that means that it's pulling more gunk from the water, right? how many times do you rinse out the foam before you replace it? I use the poly-fil stuff in my 55gal,and 40 gal tanks. but that'd probably get expensive for you.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I let the first set go almost a year..... And yeah, I guess your right :? :? :?


----------



## wizzin

So what do you think of the color of the sanitred? That's the same color I got. I actually contacted them about getting a dark brown earth color, and they sent me the pigment for free! Well, I paid shipping ($4.50). Glad you got it fixed. The sanitred actually kinda bothers me as it's curing. I noticed some breathing problems when I was working with it. It doesn't stink TOO bad, but it does smell. One other thing I didn't like is that they say it's a one part solution (permaflex) but it's not. You have to add the activator/catalyst. SO it's a 2 part just like an epoxy, just not in 1 to 1 or 1 to 2 ratio. They also didn't tell me to wash it first :? Glad I read this.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm not overly excited about the color, but since it's only been a week or so I'm getting the makings of algae growing on it.... Which I like, I want it to get really long :lol: Makes for an ultra natural background.... It seemed as if algae didn't want to have anything to do with the drylok....

And yeah, I was super pissed when I found out I had to wash it. Soap is the enemy and it's not even allowed in or near either fish room :?

Oh well, the fish are alive atleast...

How's the tank coming along? You should post a link to it on this thread so others can see your monstrosity that makes mine look silly......


----------



## illy-d

TheFishGuy said:


> How's the tank coming along? You should post a link to it on this thread so others can see your monstrosity that makes mine look silly......


   

Seriously??? I would love to see that link... PM me if you don't want to post it!


----------



## ShoNuff

Hey TFG,

What's the current pecking order in the tank? You dont need to list and rank every fish, unless you want too. :lol: Just curious about the top few cichlids.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Top few would be the female flowerhorn, but tiggers belly is quite large this morning so she may have been removed from that position..... Other than that it'd be between the male viejas and the male midas... But everyone respects the pack of oscars..... Simply because they work as a team, if one would get cornered it'd be dead.... I'll try and get some pics this weekend, maybe another video if you guys behave :lol:


----------



## wizzin

TheFishGuy said:


> I'm not overly excited about the color, but since it's only been a week or so I'm getting the makings of algae growing on it.... Which I like, I want it to get really long :lol: Makes for an ultra natural background.... It seemed as if algae didn't want to have anything to do with the drylok....
> 
> And yeah, I was super pissed when I found out I had to wash it. Soap is the enemy and it's not even allowed in or near either fish room :?
> 
> Oh well, the fish are alive atleast...
> 
> How's the tank coming along? You should post a link to it on this thread so others can see your monstrosity that makes mine look silly......


That's my angle. I'm not sure if I'm doing a background now or not. I am thinking about using the brown tint and just letting the algea make it look like a river bank.

Did you use soap in the end?

All is on track for my tank. The "crew" is coming next weekend to set the glass!

I'm working on putting all the build pix for my project together into a web page. It should be up this weekend. I'll post that here. The thread on MFK is too long and has too much nonsense in it. I wouldn't say my tank makes yours look silly :? Two totally different construction methods and sizes etc. Plus, i'm not sure mine is going to hold water or explode yet :lol:


----------



## ShoNuff

Man I bet that tank is the ultimate soap opera. Im surprised about the Viejas. I knew they could be aggressive but figured in a tank like that, they'd be pushovers.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, the V's are tough suckers, and the midas usually get pushed around by them....

By the way..... The giraffe hap is missing...... Hmmm, where could he be??? :lol: sorry, he was put in there to be eaten and it only took tigger a year to get around to it.... He was a trouble maker and the tank is better of without him chasing and bothering everyone. I tried to feed tigger some tilapia the other day and the giraffe hap snatched it up and tore it to pieces leaving only one small chunck for tigger..... I guess tigger was taking care of his competition, and finally getting that other piece of tilapia :lol: One way or another :lol:

Wizzin, I can't wait to come and see your tank, the family and I are planning a trip for this summer sometime to visit family in pit, and to go to the zoo....


----------



## zemro535

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum ANYONE know of 8" or so let me know. www.txholeyrocks.com is wanting to get TFG one of these. It's time for TFG to raise one for the future. :thumb: Since Tigger's eating tankmates of 9 and 10" I figuere it's time to purchase one for him to raise. I rather not have it be a baby though as that takes too much time.

Zak
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ikevi

Can't say that I feel for the giraffe hap, those ore one of the few haps that I have never had the want to try in my tank. Though knowing me next week someone will come up to me with one saying they can't keep it anymore. Any my soon to be semi pred tank stil has muc too young fish to put in trouble makers.

Anyways as for the Osteoglossum bicirrhosum, I was under the impression that you were planning on putting one in that tank, but can you even chance a semi young on in there anymore?


----------



## TheFishGuy

No, I'd have to raise it in another tank.... or a pond :lol: My wife said she actually liked the pond in the basement :lol: I told her she'd better becareful what she says around me :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I really liked the pond i used have as well, but the evaporation on ponds starts to become a pita :?


----------



## ikevi

So does that mean I just heard her saying yes to filling up the rest of that spare "sitting" room area in the basement as a pond? what a nice 8x8 footer that will leave enough room too stand and look right :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm not settig it up in the basement.... Now if I was going to fill it with frontosa she'd be all over it pushing the idea :lol:


----------



## ikevi

Oh so it is going to be a living room fixture then 

So did you end up putting all your africans in the tank or not?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Most of them are in there, but now it seems I've got to catch a few for some people :?


----------



## theanimalman

Well, just like so many before me, I have just read through this whole thread. All I can say is amazing. 
TFG, you have done an amazing job documenting the whole process. It really has been thorough and detailed. The pictures were really great to look at also.
I've been looking into building a DIY tank the last couple of years. This thread and what you have done and been through have made me want to build it even more. I think I'll actually building it this summer. I'm still in the process of figuring out exactly what size and shape I'm wanting.
The amount of fish you have in the tank is amazing also. The lists that were posted just got bigger and smaller ( thanks to tigger ) all the time.
I'm getting two pair of stingray in a week and really look forward to building a tank for them. 
The only things I'm still deciding on is what product or products to use to seal the plywood. I'll need to do some more reading before I decide. I thought epoxy would be the only way to go but now I wonder if I could do a coat of drylok and then epoxy?
I'm also contemplating building an L shaped tank. One that will fit along the back of my couch in the Theater room. 
Like you have said through the whole thread, you wife has approved alot of what you have done. My wife has been telling me the same thing for a couple of months now.
I'm looking forward to watching you progress with the tank.
Thanks for all the time and effort you have spent sharing everything with us.
Chris


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi Chris, Welcome to the C-F! This site has a lot to offer. Take advantage of the search tool on the site, it's answered a lot of my questions...

Thanks for the kind words! And good luck with your project. If you have any questions on your project just let me know via pm. If I can't help you I'll atleast be able to point you in the right direction. Take care, and be sure and start a thread on here when you start your project!


----------



## ikevi

So you found people that want some of the Africans now. Crazy. Is there even any real sensible way to catch things in that tank? (The only way I would guess would be at night but then I assume they all hide like crazy because of tigger.)


----------



## TheFishGuy

At the moment I've got six traps in there :lol: So far I've caught one male red zebra :lol:


----------



## zemro535

39 to go........ :thumb: One at a time, works 4 me :lol: Just as long as I don't have to buy any. I don't mind shipping cost. I wish I had my camera to show you my new plywood tank man! As much difficulties as I had building it, it's worth it. I can honestly say I never had the thought of the end results looking as it does now. It doesn't have fish right now. Just has a temporary light on it and the sound from the water falling 27" to the sump.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey everyone!

www.monsterfishrescue.com is up and running!!!! Check it out!


----------



## sssage

awesome home page! You have a bit of an issue with the placement of the donation button on your about page, however. But the site looks great! Keep up the incredible work it's a good same for the organization. Maybe one day my clown loaches will become monster fish too  yah in like 13 years. I look forward to seeing the sight finished!


----------



## Bad-Daddio

excellent, excellent idea! get that page finished so i can spread the word here locally 

might be a good idea to print up some business cards :idea: i couldn't count the times i've been in a pet store and watched helplessly as an employee sold a customer an oscar, RD, jag, etc. saying "sure, it'll be fine in your 29 gallon tank. what's that? oh no, he won't be a problem with any of your other nice, peaceful fish. they'll love each other!" sometimes i'll say something but as we all know, it usually will fall on deaf ears so i've given up for the most part. would be nice if i could hand them a monsterfishrescue.com business card and tell them to just tuck it away for when they need it later 

all kidding aside, you're doing a good thing. i love it!


----------



## tom from ohio

The donate button has been removed  guess you can tell I was doing the editing last night.


----------



## cturner

I'll throw the offer out there for business cards for free. TFG if you want some PM me with some ideas.


----------



## TheFishGuy

AWESOME!! You guys Rock!


----------



## zemro535

So, I want to see pictures of the 2nd " Tigger" How well do they get along......... I just could not contain that PM I just got!!!

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I'm still getting through the last two days of emails.... I'll get to it! patience young man!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, here's both tiggers and the box the new one came home in. The new ones fins are tatered and torn from fighting the net so much but I'm pretty sure he'll be fine. so far they get along just fine and are in the 500 gal pond together... It was rumored that they enjoy each others company so I figured in order for the new one to settle in quicker I'd put tigger in with him.


----------



## redzebra24

wait when did this happen? i was away for like 2 days


----------



## zemro535

It's 10PM here it's 11PM where your at. Your post was 7:38PM. My patience has run out and now I am drinking more wHine... 

Zak


----------



## redzebra24

it si 10 where i am at, and he got anotehr tigger?


----------



## zemro535

Dude, hopefully they won't breed. They are so KOOL look'n. I gotta go cause the winhn has wun.
Good nite. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Check this out redzebra...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=133304


----------



## spaznout0329

I go to the Caribbean for a week and you make a website and get another tigger (What's the new ones name?). Did you build another tank too? Oh yeah, good idea on the website and the rescue site and all that good stuff. I wish you success on it and I know you'll do a great job with it!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, you and my wife.... what's the new guys name??? Don't get attatched I tell her, he's a rescue, and I'm going to do my best to find him a proper home!! And no, I didn't make another tank, just set up the pond...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I'll take him


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Come get him :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

You know you want to come experience imusuallyuseless life experience. You just won't get that if i go there, you must come here...so you might as well bring the guy w/you  Seriously though, why not keep it??? Would two in the 800G be unmanagable or is it just the principal of it???


----------



## AF_medic

I think he'd wind up with an empty 800g, and two very fat shovelnose cats


----------



## yellowlab145

can u take a couple pics of the pond? some bigger ones. how did u make it, what did u use for the sides wood or cinder blocks


----------



## TheFishGuy

The pond was very very simple to construct. I stitched three 2x6's together with small pieces of plywood, then screwed the four pieces together making a square. Then draped the pond liner over it and filled it with water.....


----------



## redzebra24

no braces just that simple?


----------



## illy-d

So did the pond become a permanent fixture in the middle of the room???


----------



## AF_medic

is that an asian red tail in there? when did you get him?


----------



## tylervsmith

*** wondered tfg..... how many tanks total do you have running?..... can we see some pictures of EVERYTHING....the whole system that you have......please? :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yep, no braces, 2x6 is plenty strong enough for something this small....

Nope, that's a SA Redtail cat. He's about 7 yrs old and was kept in a 125 his whole life up to now :? He's not in the best shape but he was definately loved where he was. They were very happy to find out about me...

Well, not very many at the moment.... the 800, the 500 gal pond, a 240, a 185, two twenties and a ten. Some day when time allows there's going to be a few more set up and some fish split up....photos? I've got maint. to do on everythin tonite so I'll take some pics...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

So no breeding jacks in a 55G :-?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The breeding jacks are no more.... Tigger was a big fan of them...


----------



## Toby_H

Are you sure your not just 'rescuing' fish to get free food for your Tigger?

:wink:


----------



## redzebra24

well i dont think he likes brine shrimp or blood worms sicne they are small. he needs to feed somekinda live food LOL


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I have to say i'm disappointed to hear of the JD's fate at the hands of tiger.


----------



## TheFishGuy

imusuallyuseless said:


> I have to say i'm disappointed to hear of the JD's fate at the hands of tiger.


I assure you it was disapointing to me too.... But that's life I guess....


----------



## OceanDevil

Does Tiggers appetite ever bother you TFG? Have you lost any fish that you really liked yet?

If I had such large cats as those they would have to have a predator tank to live in. Eating my cichlids would get them the BBQ treatment. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, yes there's been a few disapointing meals, but all in all the tank was built for him.... as for the moment there's going to be a lot of fish being moved around so that's why the big cats are in the pond....


----------



## sssage

I know some folks in my neighborhood who raise sports fish for that purpose. It's so funny when they name them fillet! It would be hard if it was a fish like tigger as he's become such a pet, the guys who raise these sport fish know from the start that they want them for future food once they have out grown the tank


----------



## TheFishGuy

I used to have a male pink like him. He was my stud for about four years.... R.I.P. 

Good news though, I've got four of his sons


----------



## TheFishGuy

Just ignor that last post :lol: I posted to the wrong thread :lol: I was planning to post this:

Well kids here's an update:

My wife took some pics of the fish in the tank....

This is Kong (named by my wife) He's a rescue (26" and still EATING!!!)









Here's Tigger and Frankie. Frankie's also a rescue, he measured 22". He was in pretty bad shape but now he's eating and his eyes have cleared up... Can't wait to get the water bill from all the water changes done on the 800 :roll: 









This is a shot of Bohemouth (13") and one of the male midas (10"):









Ok, in this shot is all the monster catfish, 16" channel cat (rescue), 22" Red tail, Tigger and off in the distance is Kong:









Kong's swimming over the top:









Tigger on the left:









Female Flowerhorn (rescue)









Check out how bad his fins have been worn from having to swim around a 125 for the last seven years :? His barbels are starting to re-grow but I think his fins may be too far gone


----------



## spaznout0329

Those guys are really pretty! I bet they keep getting prettier and prettier every day.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's going to take a while to get that Red tail up to par though....


----------



## becadavies

Okay so i skipped 119 pages 2nite..... They are some BIG fish u hav there!!! 

I didnt realise The Monster fish project was ur own - in ur house!!!!!! I thought it was an organisation u supported!!!  

U must be very proud of urself......"Fantastic" doesn't seem to do wat uve done justice....

So is that all the monster fish or are there more in the pipeline!!?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually most of the oscars (besides two) are rescues.... That'd be six.... Five of the midas are rescues also.... The pacu is a rescue and I'll be getting another some time this week.... Instead of reading all 125,000 pages I just tell people to skim through page by page and look at the pictures :lol: That's what I do every once and a while :lol:

Forgot to add this picture :lol: Tigger's very.... um... nosey.....


----------



## ikevi

22" in a 125... I assume it was 18 inches wide. Wow. And you know those fish really do show how big your tank is now. Darn it now the drooling has begun again.

I must say those are some full stomachs.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I got a great deal on fish fillets........


----------



## jbscichlid

do you hand feed the cats, or a the aggresive enough to eat around the SA cichlids? 
Your going to have to bulid another tank before long, that one is getting full. :lol: Time to start a new 125+ page thread :lol: BTW nice tank and setup, love the chanel cat reminds of fishing at the lake, we always eat the ones we catch though.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually that channel cat will be throw in the pond once the pond is done..... Which will be shortly after I start it :lol:

The three big cats will eat from my hand but it's a little scary seeing as I didn't raise two of them...


----------



## blairo1

:lol: Incredible, just incredible. The whole thread, well everything you've done.....

I think you need to be officially renamed as TheMonsterFishGuy....... those are some awesome fish you've rescued, some really are monsters too! True to the cause....

Keep up the good work, thanks for sharing this with us all.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Good idea.... Not sure if I can change my name though :lol:


----------



## blairo1

:lol: I just saw this thread's had 200'000 odd views!! 

That must be a record of sorts.....

You're up TFG!
http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 243#923243


----------



## TheFishGuy

100,000 of those views are me checking the thread :lol:


----------



## da bear

A few are mine. Got any more monsters?


----------



## TheFishGuy

da bear said:


> A few are mine. Got any more monsters?


Recently about 1,000 or so, the midas have spawned again. I pulled the free swimers out and left a few for them to defend.... :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Does the Red tail not eat the oscars+midas??

I heard a story bout a man who put 3 adult oscars in wiv his red tail and within a month there was 0 oscars!! True story but not sure how big the red tail was!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

If there's one thing I've learned keeping fish since i was born is that every fish is different. Tigger doesn't really bother the fish if he's kept fed, Kong, the new TSN will simply gorge himself and the fish have figured that out and they stay clear of him. The red tail is as spoiled as tigger and would rather take food from my hand :lol: Not sure what I'm gonna do with Kong yet. I think it's about time for him to go up for adoption.... There's a guy who's got a 2400 galon tank he's building and would love to take him but he lives cross country :? I'm off to feed Frankie the red tail, I'll have my wife take some shots... He's dog tame....


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's some recent pics from the 800:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Love all the green on the O in the last pic. You should send him on a vacation...somewhere further south :wink:


----------



## illy-d

That green O looks like a picture I saw of a wild caught O... Very cool


----------



## blairo1

Do I spy a rather large con in one of those pics!?

All of the fish are looking really healthy, I'll bet they're loving their stay at Hotel TFG........ The luxury of being hand fed quality fish fillet, mmmm, any room in that tank for one more?


----------



## becadavies

WOW..... Wat happened to the red tails finnage thou??? It looks a little stumpy? or is it just the pic 

R they fry around the midas or air bubbles #

in the bottom pic with green oscar wat are those innocent little tiny (on comparison) fishes in right bottom corner?? :roll:


----------



## TheFishGuy

The red tail was a rescue, he was kept in a 125 and most of his fins are rubbed down to nubs, good news is he looks 10x better than when I got him a month ago  Here's a link to another thread about him:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... fin+damage

And yes, those are fry....

Those "green" oscars as you guys are calling them were a fathers day gift to me from my wife last year.... They're already 10" :lol: I feed a pretty high protien diet....


----------



## becadavies

And who said fish only grow to the size of there tank!!!!!!!!!!!- Bless him,i bet he's in his element now :lol: :thumb:


----------



## lomax

only some fish grow to the tank, i do not think catfish as a group get stunted growth because of there enviorment. the sad part also is of all freshwater fish catfish get to be the biggest. i think most of the fish that far outgrow peoples tanks are those little cute catfish people buy.

if a fish does not stop growing in a smaller tank, then i think the store needs to put a possible size range for the adult fish with the rest of the info that should be on the sales sticker.

I have seen people starting to buy a catfish from the LFS and were going to be putting it in a 20g, i would walk over and say what a nice catfish! i have one too, he is almost 2 feet long and eats a ton. the sales person will juat give me a dirty look and find a corry cat for them instead :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover

Hey TFG,
In the picture (in the linked thread) of the 3 catfish lined up like parked cars, what has tigger got in his belly? Did he eat another oscar?


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Nice fish


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually I think that was a texas cichlid??? But not sure, they get fed a lot.... :lol:


----------



## hippopotamus

Hey TheFishGuy, I read the fist 90 pages or so of this thread last night, and I was wondering if you ever figured the total cost of building your tank? Did you come in on budget? I've drawn up plans for a 4000 gallon tank built similar to yours, and I wanted to see if it can be done close to budget before I start putting it together. Love the tank and your fish. I can only hope to have your success!


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm pretty sure I've got about $2,000-$2,500 in it. BUT, the glass was pretty much free and most of the material was free. If you give me the dimentions of yours and how much glass you plan to use (dimention wise) then I can give you a rough cost 

And thanks


----------



## iceblue

I've been working on my wimpy 350g off and on for a couple of years. (Hard for me to find the time) I started it with budget in mind but after a while you loose track and cost doesn't become as much of a consideration when you start making changes and adding new ideas. (Although I am always looking around for free/cheap stuff.)

I would say just go for it and **** the cost.


----------



## lomax

pluming, filters, pumps and lighting are your biggest cost for building a large tank. after that its the running cost you need to plan for.

if you get the glass cheap or almost free like me, and use a cheaper sealer like drylok then the cast to just build and seal the box is very low. if you DIY for the other stuff you can cut the cost for those also.


----------



## hippopotamus

Hey thanks for the responses. My plan is a 12ft x 6ft x 6ft tank. I already have the front pane of glass thanks to a friend of mine, it is 3" thick and a single pane, but I'll have to rent a forklift to get it in place. I got the glass for about $200 (all of which was shipping), and I still have about $8000 left for filters, lighting, pumps, etc. So I should be in good shape. I'm planning on putting a couple hundred african cichlids in the tank to start. For the back, sides, and bottom of the tank, I'll either use plywood like TheFishGuy did, or maybe go with concrete blocks. But I'll definitely use a lot of the DIY ideas from this thread.


----------



## lomax

ok nice find for the glass, i am almost glad i did not find a piece of glass like it. not sure if i could ever finish a tank like that. my budget is closer to 1k max, good thing i have 500$ in nu-clear canisters and the pipes are not to expensive. i will just need two new pumps and will need to figure out what to do for bio filtration, the canisters are good for basic filtration only. lighting will be light tubes with some group of T5s for night lighting.

6 foot deep tank is insane, water movments going to be a pain. UGJ are not going to work, they will never be able to lift the waste high enought without extra jets to keep it moving up. best would be a long intake some where close to the bottom and just point the UGJ toward the back.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've found that the lower the intakes the better, the intakes in my 185 are only 2" off the bottom, the sand is always clean....

And yeah, I think you'll be fine with that budget! If you decide to go the way I built mine then bump up to 2x6 walls, 1' oc..... and make sure the floor can handle that weight...

some stats for your tank:
http://boonedocks.net/fishtank/ftweb.php


----------



## sssage

is it me, or is a 12X6X6 ft tank a pond/pool at that point? Hey TFG looks like you have a new foster home for your project if he gets his tank put together!


----------



## j rice

hippopotamus said:


> Hey thanks for the responses. My plan is a 12ft x 6ft x 6ft tank. I already have the front pane of glass thanks to a friend of mine, it is 3" thick and a single pane, but I'll have to rent a forklift to get it in place. I got the glass for about $200 (all of which was shipping), and I still have about $8000 left for filters, lighting, pumps, etc. So I should be in good shape. I'm planning on putting a couple hundred african cichlids in the tank to start. For the back, sides, and bottom of the tank, I'll either use plywood like TheFishGuy did, or maybe go with concrete blocks. But I'll definitely use a lot of the DIY ideas from this thread.


Not to hijack tfg's thread here but I would build it out of blocks because I'm a bricklayer and hate carpenters :lol: just kidding. I am just not 100% convinced about the plywood tanks myself I'm sure they last but I still have that gut feeling that says their maybe problems down the road.

I was planning on building a tank in the basement the same dimensions you are planning but only 4' tall. I figured the tank would be built in a day with glass installed and a couple more days for electrical and plumbing and so on. But that all fell through cause the ole ladys knocked up and now I have other stuff on my mind.
How ever you plan on doing it I am sure we can walk you through it, this is by far the best site for diy projects and ideas and the people here are always willing to give you a helping hand.
I just remembered a house I was looking at buying a few years back that had a awsome in wall all masonry fish tank that the guy built back in the 70's that was still up and running, the glass needed replaced but other than that he said it has never given him any troubles. If he would have sold all his tanks and equipment I may have bought the house but I didn't like the second story rooms.


----------



## TheFishGuy

j rice said:


> I just remembered a house I was looking at buying a few years back that had a awsome in wall all masonry fish tank that the guy built back in the 70's that was still up and running, the glass needed replaced but other than that he said it has never given him any troubles. If he would have sold all his tanks and equipment I may have bought the house but I didn't like the second story rooms.


Who cares about the rest of the house? :lol: Men buy homes based on how big the basement and garage are......

I'm just givin you s.h.i.t. for the knock on carpenters..... Silly brickie, go play in the mud and sand :lol:


----------



## blairo1

Hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

:lol: TFG likes wood.


----------



## lomax

i am a wood guy myself, but if my back could handle it i would have learned some masonry. if your foundation is very stable then there is no doubt that a block based tank will last forever. but just try and move one :lol: you really have to be planning on staying in that house a long time. with a wood one even if it is built in place, its alot easier to remove.


----------



## blairo1

Well I'm what you would call the supervisor, I like to stand there and WATCH people work :lol:.


----------



## j rice

TheFishGuy said:


> Who cares about the rest of the house? :lol: Men buy homes based on how big the basement and garage are......
> 
> I'm just givin you s.h.i.t. for the knock on carpenters..... Silly brickie, go play in the mud and sand :lol:


 Everyday all day.
No I like the carpenters, just dont like the elevator workers, talk about guys moving at a snails pace 

Well the second story was total useless as far as living space more or less a converted attic if you know what I mean. And the garage was in poor shape to say the least.


----------



## iceblue

Blocklayers, Carpenters, Plumbers......... I,m sure we all agree on one thing, Electritions are the real lazy ones.  :lol:

Personnaly, as much as I love wood I think I would use block/concrete to build a tank as deep as Hippopotamus wants to go.


----------



## TheFishGuy

iceblue said:


> Blocklayers, Carpenters, Plumbers......... I,m sure we all agree on one thing, Electritions are the real lazy ones.  :lol:


I'll second that.....

I've always got wood, that's whay I like it


----------



## redterrorist

Hey all newbie to the site(not to the hobby)here.
This is the best "book" I've ever read! It's got thrills, spills, chills, kills, births , deaths, murders, drinkin', thinkin', suspense, absolutes, trials, errors, sadness, joy, pain, and even a little bit of blood! I LOVE this site! 
TFG, I'm the one that talked to you about a week ago in reguards to the Midas with a lot of white...
I've recently got a nice lot of 1" Festaes that I've decided to work with but, I'm still interested in some of your Midas fry. Talk to me when you can.
Best to all


----------



## TheFishGuy

How's it going redterrorist? Thanks for the kind words, I've been told it was a good read, someday I'll have to read it..... But I already know the story :lol: I'll pm you....


----------



## Marshes

Question TFG,
I notice your red devils with a bunch of fry around them and noticed in the past other fish with fry.

Do you find most of them get sucked up in your filter? I get that in my 90 gallon and it irks me to no end.


----------



## TheFishGuy

No, not really, most get eaten.... there's way to many predators in this tank....


----------



## spaznout0329

This is a little old, but I've not been busy with projects and finals and all that **** for the past month or so....TFG did you do something to the back of the tank? On page 127 the background looks less blue in those pics. I may have missed something big though. I may have missed this too, what all fish do you now have in that tank?


----------



## tylervsmith

Yea, i would really enjoy the updated (yet changing) list of fish


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'll give an update in the morning!

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!


----------



## spaznout0329

slacker....

I'm joking!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sorry, ran out of time..... Tues morn... promise!


----------



## zemro535

No, he is a slacker.... All he does is watch his fish now that he's got his dream aquarium. Oh, and work long hours and uh family....... I guess your not a slacker. :thumb: Okay, I agree your not a slacker cause you didn't post this AM.

Zak


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'll keep you waiting now too... Gotta run, to many tools to load and unload :?


----------



## blairo1

HOLY ****!!!!

Mothers Day!!! AHHHHHHHHHH, I'm sure that was just a couple of months ago, I hope you guys have your mothers day on a different day to us, otherwise you WONT be hearing from me again....

:?


----------



## zemro535

Good thing you didn't state May 15th Tuesday AM. Whew..... :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

any more pics? im bored. too lazy 2 actually read your whole thread. just like the pics. for my book. how's tigger? and what about kong? u still 'ave im


----------



## redzebra24

kong? is that the other one? i think they are in the pond


----------



## TheFishGuy

The three jokers are in the tank, one of which is a red tail....


----------



## TheFishGuy

So apparently you're all not going to be happy unless i go downstairs with my camera and snap off a few :lol: OK OK I'll do it tonite.....


----------



## spaznout0329

Yep we want pictures and a list of fish that are currently inhabiting that tank! ::cough:rocrastinator::cough::


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, I just got home! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You guys asked for it so here it is...... Lots and lots -o- pictures...

"Kong" in all his fat belly glory...









Waiting to be fed:









Tigger and a male black belt/ synspilum hybrid:









The hybrid again (he's a bit of a camera hog:









Frankie:









The midas........ spawning..... again :roll: 









Tigger, Frankie and a pacu rescue:









Future inhabitants (currently in my 240)

















Here's the hybrid pair that spawns allllllllll the time, the male is ????? the female is the hyrid synspilum/BB









Getting antsy waiting to be fed:









FRENZY!!


















Current list goes something like this:

Tigger
Frankie
Kong
8-oscars
2-pacus
3-vieja
4-midas
flowerhorn
sailfin pleco
common pleco
channel cat
a few african mbuna
urophthalmus
2-rapheal cats.... I think :lol:

I'm sure I'm forgetting something but who knows anymore :lol:


----------



## AnnaFish

Why do you THINK you have two raphael cats?


----------



## spaznout0329

What is that stripped fish in the 8th picture down? If its a con (which I pretty sure its not) I'm really going to feel stupid for asking that. Does Tigger like his new(ish) friends? Oh and Frankie is a cutie.


----------



## Big Vine

Well, if it's the one on the lower-left that you're referring to, then it's definitely a convict. But of course, I'm assuming you're talking about the larger one in the middle, right? :wink:

In which case I have no idea. :roll:

Nice assortment of fish ya' got there, TFG.
BV


----------



## TheFishGuy

The one you're talking about is a tilapia butterkoferi. I never spell it right though :lol: They get 16" and are very very aggressive.....


----------



## becadavies

Oooohhh, a new guessing game!!!! Yeeeey!

WAS u trying to keep this one a secret from me TFG??........  :wink:

Ummmmm, its............. _T. buttikoferi_.

Did i get it? Is my turn to post......


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: 
Wrong thread
:lol: 
I told you I can't spell
:lol: 
off to work..... :?


----------



## spaznout0329

Yeah I was talking about the t. buttikoferi, its stripes are really pretty.


----------



## S4surf

Hey TFG, what happened to the queen? flowerhorn that is.

I don't think I missed it in this thread but I don't see it in the tank anymore.

Supper 

steve


----------



## redzebra24

WOW Those catfish are huge. Any plans for making the 800 bigger like into a L shape or another big tank?


----------



## mithesaint

redzebra24 said:


> WOW Those catfish are huge. Any plans for making the 800 bigger like into a L shape or another big tank?


  This I gotta see. Sounds like a challenge there fish guy :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

There was plans at one point to make it slightly larger.... But mama says no dice :lol:

So I guess I'll just have to build an even bigger tank :lol:

And to my knowledge the queen is still kickin'..... Too fast and smart to become a meal.... plus the cats are scared of her :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

It seems a bit light on cichlids. I know everyone else cares about what's in the tank now, but i'm curious as to what fish have been eaten in the tank :?:


----------



## OceanDevil

imusuallyuseless said:


> It seems a bit light on cichlids. I know everyone else cares about what's in the tank now, but i'm curious as to what fish have been eaten in the tank :?:


 :lol:


----------



## becadavies

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yeah TFG, we want a list of the not so lucky  :wink:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I'm just curious as it seemed at one time the stock list was reaching near a hundred w/all the africans and such. I'm aware many have been intentionally removed, by our little friend TFG, but i'm curious which have been 'removed' by tigger & friends :wink: I'm most curious if cichlids can truly survive w/these big cats or if it's just a matter of time until only the giants remain.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think it's a matter of time till the cats get the better of everything in the tank besides each other and the pacus :lol:

Let's see.....

a few jaguars
about 100 fully mature convicts :lol: 
a couple midas
a couple geophagus
plenty of mbuna
a couple oscars
a texas
a couple jd's
countless fry from spawns in the tank
I guess I should have kept track :lol: I'm having trouble thinking of more fish....
A few hundred bluegill.....
I don't know, I'll ask my wife... she remembers stuff like this :lol:


----------



## becadavies

TheFishGuy said:


> I think it's a matter of time till the cats get the better of everything in the tank besides each other and the pacus :lol:
> 
> Let's see.....
> 
> a few jaguars
> about 100 fully mature convicts :lol:
> a couple midas
> a couple geophagus
> plenty of mbuna
> a couple oscars
> a texas
> a couple jd's
> countless fry from spawns in the tank
> I guess I should have kept track :lol: I'm having trouble thinking of more fish....
> A few hundred bluegill.....
> I don't know, I'll ask my wife... she remembers stuff like this :lol:


  

Oh dear!!! Iv got a couple of mature mbuna i need rehoming- LFS wont have them- ill pop 'em in post and they can have the time of their life at TFGs _sanctuary_... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zemro535

The hap happened to be a casualty. (Livingston) 9" I think. I remember the story it stole the talapia and then being eaten I think that night :lol: "One way or other Tigger was going to get the Talapia"


----------



## becadavies

Its like that song:

*"one way -or another im gonna find ya, -im gonna getcha-getcha-getcha-getcha*

:lol: i think Tigger and red cat will soon be _the_ only occupants!! 
-Makes u wonder who'll they'll snack on then!  TFGs arm, worse- maybe ur wife!!

Im only joking


----------



## BlackShark11k

what's the ph level of your tank? around 7.4 is better for centrals, while around 7.8 is better for mbuna. But it guess it does't matter, since tigger eats all your mbuna


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> I think it's a matter of time till the cats get the better of everything in the tank besides each other and the pacus :lol:
> 
> Let's see.....
> 
> a few jaguars
> about 100 fully mature convicts :lol:
> a couple midas
> a couple geophagus
> plenty of mbuna
> a couple oscars
> a texas
> a couple jd's
> countless fry from spawns in the tank
> I guess I should have kept track :lol: I'm having trouble thinking of more fish....
> A few hundred bluegill.....
> I don't know, I'll ask my wife... she remembers stuff like this :lol:


Guess it's a good thing i resisted getting that red tail


----------



## TheFishGuy

The ph out of the tap when I tested it two years ago is about 8. Everything I have seems to love it  Hence all the fry. PH is usually of no concern with the common american cichlids, it's consistency that matters.

And I forgot to ad a couple of GT's and that giraffe hap...... :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: 
Do u have a livingstonii iin there? And i swear u had some more pacus...


----------



## CHBGator

Hows the Sanitred holding up?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sanitreds holding up, no livingstoni I don't think :lol:

And yes, there were more pacus :lol:


----------



## yellowfox

hey there TFG!!!! Seems like those midas are still "happy" huh!?1?! ANOTHER spawn?!

how are the hybrids?!

oh yeh, and does the midas I gave you now have that massive hump on his head?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope, no hump, I think because he knows he's king S#!t he doesn't need it.. :lol: But if he doesn't stop messin' around with my female the other male in the tank is gonna out grow him then there's gonna be one heck of a power struggle :lol:


----------



## yellowfox

haha!

Do you have any recent pics of the hybrids if they are still hanging around? I didn't see them in the stock list on the 800g?


----------



## TheFishGuy

They're no longer in the 800, in order to save the remaining four I put them in the 240, but soon enought they'll be going back into the 800....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Where did all those pacus go? And about how many rescues do get a week. Or a month.
Artemis Lord of the Pirranahs


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, since the weather has broke I seem to only have to rescue a fish once a month or so, but I haven't had time to keep spreading the word :?

The pacus (two of them) did not survive the moving back and forth from tank to pond then back to tank


----------



## justin323

Glad to see everything up and running


----------



## BlackShark11k

Man! U know, why don't u send us all into our neighborhoods sending MFR pamphlets :lol: well, that's not actually a bad idea!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sad thing is I've got very little time in th summer months to organize much of anything :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yeah, figures


----------



## MD Saints

hey im building a pond in my room... just a question for you though.... how did you keep the walls from like falling apart from humidity? figured youd know with the fact that your amazing. thats my biggest fear is the humidity. i know the pond will work but im scared of the wall behind it crippling because of the water loss and such.

thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, the whole tank it covered and so are all the pre-filters and sump cans. Don't get me wrong you can feel the humidity when you walk into the room, but it's a 1000 times less than if it were all uncovered. Not to mention eventually the walls and ceiling will be waterproofed.... eventually :lol:

It's a little different with a pond because you've got no way to cover it. My suggestion (since I'm amazing) would be to add a ceiling fan and a dehumidifier in the room with the pond. I'd also change all the drywall to green board (supposedly moisture prrof drywall :roll: )

Thanks for the kind words MD Saints, but I'm not amazing, I was just an incredibly bored carpenter who happpens to like big fish :lol:


----------



## Toby_H

Kilz is a mold proof paint that stands up to humidity/moisture very well. I have a close friend who manages a pool / hot tub store and this is what he recommends to customers who have a hot tub in a finished room (finished meaning dry walled).

I used it to cover walls in a 12x24 room which was used by 5 smokers as an office. Even though I smoke myself I thought the room stunk even months after it had no longer been used. We painted these highly stained walls with 2-3 coats of Kilz and the smell was 100% removed and the room was used as a fish room (room heated, not tanks) for a little over 6 months and when I moved the tanks out there were no traces of mold anywhere in the room.


----------



## MD Saints

the pond will be about 2 ft long 2 feet high and 2 feet in width or maybe 3 feet long.... i dont know... its about 60 gallons for the all 2 foot pond... and about 85 gallons.. so i dont know yet... bigger is better but ill have to see about that humidity. think itd be ok just to leave it as is and not touch the walls?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Something that small should be fine.. I would think...


----------



## becadavies

Hey TFG!!!

*** been doing my bit for the monster fish project  , felt sorry for you as you reckon your always sooooooo busy :roll: :wink:

So all by myself (and the bump!!) i trawled around with a "monsterfish project" banner for days.......and..........

I found you a 17" channel catfish -ALBINO one    
9" Red Devil
10" Plec

You can thank me later........Oh and they are ALL in OHIO...... :thumb: :thumb:

(Double thumbs up :thumb: -just for yooooooooouu)

-username is :- *medium mouth*


----------



## becadavies

sorry TFG, I jumped to conclusions about those fish 

The owner wanted to sell them, not give them away....Wants to get peacocks instead 

Sorry!

Ill go put my banner back on for ya!! :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I've got peacocks for him... :lol:


----------



## becadavies

:lol: Yes we know you have a Peacock :wink: , and must i keep reminding you its not something to shout about :lol:

I meant Peacocks as in the FISH......not the MEAT......silly TFG!! 

What you got!!!


----------



## BlackShark11k

Peacock meat.... Yuuuummmm. :lol:


----------



## becadavies

Ummmmm, Yes Artemis.... :roll:

Lots of Pea....but not alot of meat 

So what peacocks you got- seriously!!

Or did i already ask that? :?


----------



## justin323

Oh no, it's happening again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That'sa bad becca :roll:


----------



## becadavies




----------



## JJ'sGirl

sheesh lol


----------



## becadavies

Sorry!! No offence meant


----------



## blairo1

You guys are terrible.

My innocent mind!


----------



## JamieH

OMFG!!!!

I just found this thread and have read pages 1 through 91.... This is, hands down, the best forum thread... EVER.

The bit where you thought you had a leak... my stomach went through the floor.

Well done for all the hard work... you have an AMAZING tank.

Now... i just need to find another three hours to read the rest.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks JamieH, now I need to find some time to get the inside of the room done :roll:


----------



## iceblue

TheFishGuy said:


> Thanks JamieH, now I need to find some time to get the inside of the room done :roll:


Please do. Every novel needs an ending.  :lol:


----------



## OceanDevil

I found some Drylock at walmart for 15 bucks a bucket. Is this the same exact thing? It was concrete waterproofer...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, it is. Drylok is a brand name.


----------



## redzebra24

How many times has this leaked? liek 2 times right?once from the pipes


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's leaked once. The first time I thought it leaked it wasn't a leak at all. 
I had bumped the spray bar pushing one end of it over the edge.

When I re-coated the tank with sanitred was the only time it leaked. That leak was caused by my own negligence.

You see, I never glued down the floor pieces od hardi-panel. They were up when the side pannels were installed. When I decided to walk around in the tank I broke the seal from the bottom to the back by stepping right in the corner. :?

Currently there's a slow drip coming from one of the 44gallon cans where they connect together. But I really don't consider it a leak. More like an automatic water changer :lol:


----------



## justin323

Yeah what's drip with that much water :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Realisticly I lose about ten gallons a week, probably less.


----------



## malrift

Just wondering the epoxy paint you used is it the same as used in swimming pools.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Are you refering to the sanitred?


----------



## malrift

The paint you used to seal the tank. By the way fantastic looking tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks, The initial sealing was done with a brand name called "Drylok" It's a basement water sealer. After I caused a leak I then used "Sanitred" Neither of which are used in pools but both can be used in concrete ponds to seal them.


----------



## malrift

Cheers see what I can find over here.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I wonder if you could seal a tank using aquarium silicone.


----------



## justin323

You gotta seal the wood too.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

artemis1 said:


> I wonder if you could seal a tank using aquarium silicone.


I think you could, but it would likely cost a ton, and silicone isn't the easiest substance to smear over a wide area.


----------



## iceblue

I think you would have to wear a spacesuit and be in the middle of an open field to spread that much silicone. Cough...choke...cough....


----------



## TheFishGuy

iceblue said:


> I think you would have to wear a spacesuit and be in the middle of an open field to spread that much silicone. Cough...choke...cough....


Indeed, funny thing is I've thought of it too....


----------



## ikevi

Yah the only real problem I would see is how in the heck would you support the glass that you are putting on if your whole inside of the tank was Silicon. (IE you would have to do the whole thing at once...) (And yah the cost wouldn't be nice.)


----------



## BlackShark11k

I actually meant just to put the glass together and seal it just a tiny bit.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

What do you mean, building an all glass tank, or lining the inside of a plywood box w/thin glass??? Please clarify further


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yes, an all glass tank, never mind...


----------



## umnchuck

Pardon him... he's from Wisconson


----------



## imusuallyuseless

artemis1 said:


> Yes, an all glass tank, never mind...


Building an all-glass tank is a fairly easy DIY project to begin with 

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any questions on it


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've never built an all glass tank.... repaired quite a few...


----------



## BlackShark11k

The first one I built was a complex hex tank, now I'm going to try and build a 75 gallon dog-bone shaped tank, for bala sharks and tetras.


----------



## BlackShark11k

umnchuck said:


> Pardon him... he's from Wisconson


Actually, I'm from Idaho. I just live in Wisconsin now. And **** is it cold!


----------



## becadavies

Hey TFG, *** got a new hole that needs sealing!! The stitches not quite cutting the mustard at the moment :lol: :lol: :lol:

She was 4weeks premature and 6.1Lbs.......How can something sooo small cause so much damage!! :wink:

Catch up with u soon x


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless




----------



## OceanDevil

becadavies is a sailor lady.


----------



## BlackShark11k

TFG, anymore pics???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually... yes... I'm waiting for the kids to go to bed before I make it down stairs with the camera.... I got a bunch of new fish today so I'll be takin some pics.... Say 100 or so :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Great!


----------



## ikevi

100 new fish  hm then it's bed time for the little ones. I think 9 is by far late enough. So get a posting of pictures already :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

TFG, we're all waiting! Especially me, I woke up around 5 am, I'm pretty freakin' tired  :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

They're comin', they're still downloading :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

No, silly, not 100 new fish.... 100 pictures!

It was feeding time for the cats tonite but getting pictures of them proved to be quite the task for my wife :lol: They're quick little devils...Ok... well.... not little :lol: f I could get her to feed the cats and I took pics.... well...nevermind.....

Ok here's some recent shots, recent as a couple of minutes ago:








































































































http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/025-5.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/026-6.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/027-2.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/028-3.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/029-2.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/030-2.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/031-2.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/032-1.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/034.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/035-2.jpg
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/036-1.jpg


----------



## ikevi

So how much do you have to feed them a week now?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Each cat gets about three 6" bluegill a week...


----------



## ikevi

Wow, so do you attempt to raise the bluegills, or did you stalk a few ponds a few years back... (I know they reproduce fast but 6" would have to be what at least 2 years old right?)


----------



## BlackShark11k

WOW!!! In that last pic, man that is one fat pacu!!! Is he a new rescue. Oh, yeah, did you get any new rescues??? Just curious.

I just got back from a pet shop way north that had a 20 gallon tank with about ten channel cats, two RTC, and some raphael cats. I swear four additional channel cats were dead, along with a couple raphaels(the tanks was in terrible condition, algae everywhere, sick and dead fish, no substrate). 

To bad it's across the country, or you'd be getting some serious new fish :lol:

I'm back now anyways. . .

AND the pet shop was managed by 14 year old girls who were flirting with two boys, they had no idea about anything about fish. Well, that's to be expected I guess.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:roll:


----------



## JamieH

i'm wondering what you said to the staff if the fish were in such a state?

:-?


----------



## timstone

anyone know which millionth page the photo of the finished project is?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Here's a shot:


----------



## justin323

Very cool I like the dark pic


----------



## TheFishGuy

I've got to take those at nite because there's a window behind the tank that lets light in..


----------



## BlackShark11k

So, is the pacu new??? He's really cool, I want one like that  :lol:

I didn't tell the people at the lfs anything because they wouldn't have done anything, I know their type, not to mention I was in a big hurry.(Crying babies)

I like the dark pic TFG!


----------



## becadavies

OceanDevil said:


> becadavies is a sailor lady.


 ?? Thanx


----------



## becadavies

So what new fish have you got now then? I need to catch up on all i have missed these last couple weeks..... :roll:

Did anything come of the person in Ohio who enquired via PM??

Great pics TFG!!...That red tailed cat is looking fantastic compared to prev pics of when you first rescued him!! I bet he's in his element :wink: :thumb:


----------



## jacobdrw

20 20 said:


> Plexiglass, or acrylic? I'm not sure how you'd seal plexiglass. And 've heard that getting glass to bond to either one of them doesn't work well, even with silicon. Unless you know something I don't (which is HIGHLY likely! :lol: ), you might want to look into that.


Plexiglass is just one of the name brands for acrylic. I work with the stuff every day. They also have differend grades of Plexiglass


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nope, no new fish to speak of in this tank.... But there's plenty of new guys in this tank  
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=145023


----------



## Jkook

TFG,

You may not believe this but I had Tiger Shovelnose Cat for dinner on Friday.

I went to a white tablecloth type of joint and had "Pintado". they described it as a FW fish that has taste and texture simular to Mahi Mahi or Halibut. It was great.

When I got home I googled it and the Genus and Species was the Tiger Shovelnose, I guess it is comercially harvested in Brazil and they catch them at 5 to 6 foot in length. The fish I had, had the skin on and had the stripes and spots.

Apparently this Pintado is the new fish of the season in the fancy pants restaurants.

So, if you get hungry??? Just kidding.


----------



## justin323

I think he would be one of the few to do it :lol:
What would that be about 50 pounds of meat?


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's awesome Jkook, I'd eat it. I've always know they were a popular fish in the fish markets I just didn't know it was sold in the states... Now I've got to find a place around here that serves it..... Just out of curiosity... How was it prepared?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Tiger Shovel Nose....Yummm....


----------



## illy-d

You can never go wrong with lemon & pepper when it comes to fish...


----------



## maseyferguson05

jacobdrw said:


> 20 20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plexiglass, or acrylic? I'm not sure how you'd seal plexiglass. And 've heard that getting glass to bond to either one of them doesn't work well, even with silicon. Unless you know something I don't (which is HIGHLY likely! :lol: ), you might want to look into that.
> 
> 
> 
> Plexiglass is just one of the name brands for acrylic. I work with the stuff every day. They also have differend grades of Plexiglass
Click to expand...

What are the different grades?


----------



## Zoban

"PINTADO NA BRASA"
(GRILLED FISH)

1 whole pirarucu steaks
"pintado" (about 2 pounds), cleaned

Salsa:
3 onions, finely chopped
3 tomatoes, chopped
2 tsp. salt
3 tbs. olive oil
juice of 1 lime
2 fresh chili peppers, seeded and minced

Grease a large piece of aluminium foil and wrap the fish with it. Grill the fish over hot coals. Let it cook for about 30 to 40 minutes. Remove from the heat and very carefully unwrap the fish. Transfer to a platter and serve with a salsa made with the onions, tomatoes, chili peppers, salt, olive oil and lime.


----------



## captpn

Holy Cow.


I just started reading this post! Dang!

Nice tankology!


----------



## TheFishGuy

captpn said:


> Holy Cow.
> 
> 
> I just started reading this post! Dang!
> 
> Nice tankology!


How's it going so far?


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> captpn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Cow.
> 
> 
> I just started reading this post! Dang!
> 
> Nice tankology!
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going so far?
Click to expand...

Maybe tomorrow he'll come up for air. :lol:


----------



## captpn

Whew!. Just finished.

Evelyn Wood speed reading. My eyes are blurry...

what can one say. Outstanding!

But now what... this thread was my entertainment for 2 days while here at the office! :lol:


----------



## fosterthefishydude

captpn i like ur tank. are those emporer 400s noisy? i heard from a bunch of places that they are. TheFishGuy, lets see some more pics!! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

What would you like pics of specificly?


----------



## Jkook

The chef is a friend of mine and what he does is he has cast iron saute pans that are heated to 400 degrees then he thows some olice oil in the pan and immeadiately puts in the fish fillet that is rub seasoned with sea salt, fresh minced garlic, ground black pepper, fresh minced ginger, a small amount of coriander, and a little bit of cilantro.

A couple minutes on each side then on to a plate. Then does a little white wine reduction that is drizled over the fish on the plate, which he has wilted savoy cabage, and garlic red skin potatoes. The potatoes (or Rice if that is the starch the customer wants) are on the cabage then the fish on top of the starch. This is served with a calmata olive purre', spicy mayo sauce, and a mango salsa.

Real good stuff.


----------



## Walter

Perhaps we need a new thread on monster fish recipes.


----------



## fosterthefishydude

i think it would be cool to see some pics of that tiger shovelnose, and any other of ur favorite fish in there. i dunno anything u think we would find interesting. and if possible a full tank shot. and im sure everyone wants to see feeding time.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's kind of a tall order on the pics as it seems like my wife can never seem to get a picture of the cats eating out of my hand :lol: I need someone to come over with a digital video camera :wink:

anyone?

anyone?

I'll try and get some good shots tonite or tomorrow nite....


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Be right over, just let me..............


----------



## JJ'sGirl

> That's kind of a tall order on the pics as it seems like my wife can never seem to get a picture of the cats eating out of my hand I need someone to come over with a digital video camera


hey man...they are fast when grabbing their food. i have gotten some good pics :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Solution: Film them with a digital video camera. Then play it, and pause when his mouth is open over the fish. The cut that out and Bingo! You have the TSN eating.  I do it all the time to get shots of my big fish with there mouths open to wow visitors :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

We don't have a digital video camera though... :?


----------



## jem454

Here ya go, I lost him two days ago.








By jem454, shot with Canon PowerShot S1 IS at 2007-06-27[/img]


----------



## BlackShark11k

Is that a TSN eating a TSN???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Looks like it's eating a lima shovelnose....


----------



## BlackShark11k

How big is the tank? How big is the TSN and the lima?


----------



## ikevi

My guess is that the tank is ~600 gallons.

Click on his name and you can see some more shots.

Anyways to the TFG. So you digital camera can't do even cruddy vids?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Hey, I read about your tank on another forum! Nice!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Which one, I belong to about 20 :lol:

I'll see if I can get my wifes camera working. But it only takes 19 seconds of film and it kills the batteries each time :lol:


----------



## jem454

TFG, does your adoption fee include shipping? I have been looking locally for a large clownknife for my 600. I have one in the 125, but I need one larger than my tiger for obvious reasons.


----------



## BlackShark11k

If you go on TFG's site, then click on the services button, a list of fish up for adoption will appear on the side. This includes a large clown knife(big enough to survive a TSN).

By the way, Jem454, your 600 looks awesome!


----------



## jem454

artemis1 said:


> If you go on TFG's site, then click on the services button, a list of fish up for adoption will appear on the side. This includes a large clown knife(big enough to survive a TSN).
> 
> By the way, Jem454, your 600 looks awesome!


Thanks.


----------



## fhsfiremanco1

I most say i have read the whole project, start to finish. hard work but nice finish sucks about the leak and the plumbing problem. Sorry to hear about the lose of your beautiful Oscar. i am about to get an Oscar. your project made me. have been reading lots about them. beautiful tank and nice work. when i get my own house I'll be building one too.

Josh


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks for the kind words Josh  We recently got a small oscar, he's very personable. My wife got him for me for fathers day  I wasn't ready for another one after oscar died....


----------



## BlackShark11k

ooh, my local lfs just got two adult(like 12'') oscars, but they were each at least $80-$90 bucks...they also got four red devils, a dovii and a HUGE(like also 12'') Jack Dempsey!!! I think it was around $70 bucks, I really wanted him, if only I had the money, I got my own Jack Dempseys free...


----------



## fhsfiremanco1

I just to day got an small O he is still adjusting. sadly as of right now (till i get the 55 up and running) he is growing in a 20. Don't worry not for long. I should have the 55 wet in a week or two. He was begging me to bring him home. so i did.


----------



## tom from ohio

The clown knife is awesome. I brought it to TFG from a friend of mine. It's large, thats for sure. Whoever adopts it will have a nice fish.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I'd love to have a clown knife. It would be really awesome.


----------



## maseyferguson05

Me too.


----------



## Badgers034

Hey, TFG. Your tank has progressed alot since I last saw pictures. I saw pictures of the clown knife and the red tailed catfish. Those things are huge. lol. I resurrected my old "180G stocking" thread, with pictures of how the tank looks now, in case you want to look.
{EDIT} Also, I was looking on your MFR website, and you keep reptiles? Because it says Reptile rescue. What kind of reptiles do you keep?


----------



## TheFishGuy

At the moment, just turtles :lol: But in the past I've kept...well... just about everything you can think of :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: I keepp lizards and snakes, especialy big ones like tegus and pythons


----------



## fishwolfe

i think this post has more views than any post *** ever seen   279090


----------



## TheFishGuy

fishwolfe said:


> i think this post has more views than any post I've ever seen   279090


Yes, but lets stay on subject, any other questions concerning Monster Fish Rescue should be in a pm :wink:


----------



## CruzinFerrari

MORE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: :lol: I'll be downstairs working in the fishroom tomorrow nite so I'll try and remember to take the camera down with me :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

So when are we starting the next build???


----------



## TheFishGuy

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 249#976249

but I see you've found it already 8)


----------



## SDRANGER619

wow what a thread...kudos to you TFG.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It needs to be cleaned up a bit, but thanks


----------



## maseyferguson05

Well i just read to page 16, and it took me about 30 minutes and i got my answer.

"Actually what I'll be using is a nother version of hardi panel. It's their 5/16" soffit material which comes in 4x8 or 4x10 sheets. It comes in a smooth or rough texture. I'll be getting the smooth 4x8 sheets. 1/2" plywood will be going against the studs for support of the concrete board. Then the concrete board will be glued via liquid nails to the plywood. Before it's installed I'm going to paint it with a minimum of three coats of drylok (latex)on the face and all edges. It states right on the can that if it's being used for sealing a fish pond to let it cure for a week. Since I'll have a box already (full support) I'm going to install the floor first. I'll liquid nails the first sheet into place then silicone the butt edge and install the next piece. I expect the silicone will ooze up at the joint so I'd wipe it clean. Next I'll install the back wall, siliconing the edge where it meets the floor and the butt seam of course. Remember this tank is 14 feet long so I'll have no choice but to have a butt seam. The front wall will be next following the same protocal. Then the side walls will go in. The next step for me would be to install the glass, after the glass is in place I'm going to go over the whole inside with another coat of drylok. Thank God they sell it in five gallon pails Laugh Out Loud I'm going to let that cure for an entire week like they recomend, then silicone a piece of 6" wide glass over the two but seams. Then silicone will be ran into every inside corner, along the edges of the glass seams and along the edges of the fronth glass. I'm going to let it sit for 48 hours then start filling. Durring those 48 hours I'll keep myself busy by running some power, installing my new breaker box and doing the plumbing for the filter and for the filling of the tank. I plan on running dedicated water lines to this thing so I'll never have to mess with a hose. Also the bulheads will be ten inches from the surface so when a thirty percent water change is required all I'll have to do is turn the valve at the bottom of one of the bulkheads to drain water right into the floor drain. And no, the tank won't drain 30% in the case of a power outages. I'll post a picture of the scematic of the plumbing a little later. I've got to warn you though, it might be hard to read. I do drawings for plumbers to show how there drains are going to run. it's actually very easy after you've done one or two.... I'll post a little later"

Latex Drylok, thanks for not saying that earlier.


----------



## TheFishGuy

maseyferguson05 said:


> Well i just read to page 16, and it took me about 30 minutes and i got my answer.
> 
> Latex Drylok, thanks for not saying that earlier.


What do you mean???


----------



## CHBGator

maseyferguson05 said:


> Well i just read to page 16, and it took me about 30 minutes and i got my answer.
> 
> Latex Drylok, thanks for not saying that earlier.


 If you had read to page 17 you would have seen a nice picture of the 5G bucket that says Latex. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Nice..... :lol: Well it took to page 16 to decide if what exactly I was going to seal the tank with.... and for furthur notice I never use oil base anything when it comes to fish


----------



## maseyferguson05

Why did you use the hardi panel? I see you did not use this on your new sump... or did you?

Sorry if you already explained it...


----------



## TheFishGuy

Drylok is designed to work with concrete, and the manufacturer does NOT reccomend using it straight on plywood.

Hardi panel is a concrete product 

Here's a recent pic or two...

Check out the clown Knife in this shot, he's coming out of the pipe, which is a rare site! He's up for adoption by the way  And of course to the right is Tigger and Frankie









The knife again... whoever adopts him gets that pipe too :lol: 









Frankie Tigger and one of the oscars.... Not sure who, I'd have to ask my kids :lol: 









The right side, most everythings been removed due to the fact the big cats need a lot of floor space.... Want a pacu? :lol: 









And here's Heckle, one of my three common oscars :thumb: Way better looking than a tiger oscar in my opinion... Crappy disposition though :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wow, cool pics!

Is Tigger up for adoption?
And where's Kong???


----------



## TheFishGuy

Tigger is up for adoption if someones got a minimum of a 5000 gallon tank and they live less than five minutes from me :lol: So no.... He's not....

Kong was being camera shy.... They're getting fed tonite...  It's fun....


----------



## BlackShark11k

Minimum of a 5,000 gallon tank!!!

I've seen people keep em' in 125 gallon tanks.

I hope to get some for my monster tank.

I'm not saying I want to adopt him..just curious 'cause he was on the list.


----------



## spaznout0329

Wow, Tigger is getting BIG!!! I remember when you first started this thread and he was just a little tyke!


----------



## maxbla1212

it looks good and i bet ur fish love all the pvc pipes u have in there but if i were you i would go more for the look like putting some moonsand and maybe some nice holley(i know cost a lot) rocks idk jsut giving ideas here=] but nice fish


----------



## TheFishGuy

Actually, there's no pvc in the tank, those are all clay drain tiles, the fish love em :thumb: I do have sand, it's play sand and they move it constantly... there's about 500 lbs. in there :lol:


----------



## maseyferguson05

> Drylok is designed to work with concrete, and the manufacturer does NOT reccomend using it straight on plywood.
> 
> Hardi panel is a concrete product Smile


Did you use the Hardi panels on the sump for your 240g? If not do you think it will be fine without the Hardi panel?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I know some people might consider this rude, but i'll answer for him...sort of 


maseyferguson05 said:


> Did you use the Hardi panels on the sump for your 240g? If not do you think it will be fine without the Hardi panel?


This is a partial quote from the 240 overhaul thread:


TheFishGuy said:


> I haven't had trouble with the drylok on plywood, *but those tanks aren't important*. If I were to make another tank all I'd do differently is glue the floor down :? I'd do everything else the same way...


He basicly doesn't trust drylok directly on plywood for critical applications such as a display tank, especially one that isn't in a basement w/floor drains like his. That said, you may want to do a search for more on that specific topic, as it has been done/discussed before. I'm a cheapskate, so I did use drylok directly on plywood for my 180G and haven't had any issues...so far; though it hasn't been up that long. There was at least one other member before me that did it on a 75G, but I can't really recall his name, nor have I seen him on this site lately. Just do a search in the DIY section on drylok and i'm sure you'll find pleanty :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy

What would I do without useless? :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> What would I do without useless? :lol:


People would start thinking you're useless, as you'd be too busy to answer everyone correctly


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:

By reading your signiture it's made me think your a mod... :roll:


----------



## imusuallyuseless




----------



## spaznout0329

TheFishGuy said:


> What would I do without useless? :lol:


You'd have to answer those questions....


----------



## bell

great work with frankie


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Bell....


----------



## CHBGator

How did heating the room work out compared to using standard submersible heaters?


----------



## BlackShark11k

TFG, i was looking all around your thread for where you got the glass- and i failed. Where'd you get it?????

And why did you use glass, not acrylic.

If you'd rather not repeat, at least show me what page you got it on...please, wouldya :?: :?: :?:  :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

CHBGator said:


> How did heating the room work out compared to using standard submersible heaters?


From the start it took a about two weeks to get the room and water up to 80, then it shot up to 85, it took about a month total to get it dialed in to a perfect 78* But I can't even imagine using subersibles...



artemis1 said:


> TFG, i was looking all around your thread for where you got the glass- and i failed. Where'd you get it?????
> 
> And why did you use glass, not acrylic.
> 
> If you'd rather not repeat, at least show me what page you got it on...please, wouldya :?: :?: :?:  :lol:


I never announced where I got the glass from simply because I and the person I got it from didn't want it to be public..... Let's just say I didn't even think twice when I got the price 

And no, it wasn't free... :lol:

On a side note, I have no problem answering questions about the tank or the fish contained. I enjoy it, and I wouldn't blame a single soul for not wanting to sift through page after page 8) 
TFG


----------



## CHBGator

TheFishGuy said:


> CHBGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did heating the room work out compared to using standard submersible heaters?
> 
> 
> 
> From the start it took a about two weeks to get the room and water up to 80, then it shot up to 85, it took about a month total to get it dialed in to a perfect 78* But I can't even imagine using subersibles...
Click to expand...

Is it because you think it would take longer to heat the tank and/or use more electricity using submersibles over heating the room? I'm weighing options between heating the room or getting a pair of 1000W Titanium submersibles to put in the sump.


----------



## TheFishGuy

In this case I felt it would be too expensive to run submersibles. Besides, with that much water it would take a while for it to cool down enough for the heater to kick... I'll be using electric baseboard heat this winter with an actual thermostat....


----------



## maseyferguson05

> On a side note, I have no problem answering questions about the tank or the fish contained. I enjoy it, and I wouldn't blame a single soul for not wanting to sift through page after page Cool
> TFG Smile


In that case. I will be using the Hardie boards and drylok to seal my tank. How do you put the window in with the Hardie board? and how many gallons and coats of drylok would you need to get for a 4'x8'x2' tank?


----------



## jem454

Ill take Uselesses spot and answer this question.  
The 5 gallon bucket will be more than enough.


----------



## maseyferguson05

jem454 said:


> Ill take Uselesses spot and answer this question.
> The 5 gallon bucket will be more than enough.


How much is more than enough?


----------



## jem454

maseyferguson05 said:


> jem454 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take Uselesses spot and answer this question.
> The 5 gallon bucket will be more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> How much is more than enough?
Click to expand...

Cant remember exactly what I used, but you would probably be ok with 3 gallons, I would have an extra gallon just in case. But if you are going to get 4 gallons, the 5 gallon bucket is probably cheaper than buying four seperate.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I used 2 1/2 galons on this project. The tank is 14' x 3' x 30"


----------



## BlackShark11k

The guy didn't want it to be public???

GRRRRR :x

Now my work in finding a glass pane for my 500 gallon tank project will be even harder!


----------



## 20 20

artemis1 said:


> The guy didn't want it to be public???
> 
> GRRRRR :x
> 
> Now my work in finding a glass pane for my 500 gallon tank project will be even harder!


Heh, can you say 'hot hot hot'?


----------



## BlackShark11k

:?:

Is that supposed ta be an isult, 'cause i don take to kindly to insults ya'll.

If it's not...well then i guess I'll shut up now :lol:


----------



## 20 20

No insult intended, just a little attempt a humor with a guess at how TFG got the glass (not that I think he actually got it that way!).


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh, now i get it (woooops) 

Sorry


----------



## 20 20

Hehe, not a problem, my wife always says nobody ever gets my jokes, so you're not alone. :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> I used 2 1/2 galons on this project. The tank is 14' x 3' x 30"


  I used 1 1/2G on my 6x2x2 :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

WOW, can you say THICK coats :lol:

At any rate I can tell you that I paid $100 and a bottle of liquer for the glass  But I'm ot going to jeapordize the opportunity at getting more so the secrete is going to stay with me


----------



## 20 20

Dare I ask what the bottle of liquer was? Must have been **** good stuff!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Grey goose


----------



## CCFishkeepers

I just found this thread a few days ago. I think it's funny how in the first post TFG said "should I keep this thread going, or should I wait till it's done and tell the story then?" I think you made the right decision, I have had such fun poring over the history of this project.

SO... I have never built my own tank, I have a set of plans I have been working on, and I KNOW it's ambitious, and will consume alot of acrylic but I am undeterred. I have designed a tank that houses its own filtration system. This system is designed to house African Cichlids. Will some of you pro's please take a look at the rudimentary design and let me know what you think.

The images are just print-screens so they aren't too good, I can e-mail the .pub's so you can get a better look if you like.

The reason I want to take up precious tank space for a built in filter is because 224gal will be plenty of living volume, I plan to build a really short stand, it will be viewed from both long sides and the short end opposite the filter, and if my design works then there will be NO WAY this tank could ever flood.

My main concerns are: Will the design stay together with 224+ gal in it; Will the water flow thru the built-in filter fast enough; What kind of filters should I start looking at?

so without further adieu...

if this idea is ridiculous then please let me know.


















Thanks in advance for your input

Ben


----------



## CCFishkeepers

I just found this thread a few days ago. I think it's funny how in the first post TFG said "should I keep this thread going, or should I wait till it's done and tell the story then?" I think you made the right decision, I have had such fun poring over the history of this project.

SO... I have never built my own tank, I have a set of plans I have been working on, and I KNOW it's ambitious, and will consume alot of acrylic but I am undeterred. I have designed a tank that houses its own filtration system. This system is designed to house African Cichlids. Will some of you pro's please take a look at the rudimentary design and let me know what you think.

The images are just print-screens so they aren't too good, I can e-mail the .pub's so you can get a better look if you like.

The reason I want to take up precious tank space for a built in filter is because 224gal will be plenty of living volume, I plan to build a really short stand, it will be viewed from both long sides and the short end opposite the filter, and if my design works then there will be NO WAY this tank could ever flood.

My main concerns are: Will the design stay together with 224+ gal in it; Will the water flow thru the built-in filter fast enough; What kind of filters should I start looking at?

so without further adieu...

FYI if you click on one of the pics it will open in another window a little bigger, little easier to read.


















Thanks in advance for your input

Ben


----------



## BlackShark11k

Cool. That tank you thought out is pretty awesome.

Funny sig to, hah. Same with me. May become a reality soon if it all works out. TFG, have you gone snorkling in your tank? :lol:

As far as what filters you should be looking at= you will want a filter that utilizes both biological filteration and mechanical filterion blah blah blah blah. In short, you want a filter that both gets rid of debri and ****, and removes chemicals harmful to your fish, but I percieve you have some knowledge on that topic. If not, you other guys can finish me up :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

TheFishGuy said:


> WOW, can you say THICK coats :lol:


Figured I needed it that way w/o the hardi underneath 8)


----------



## CCFishkeepers

(sorry edit mistake)


----------



## CCFishkeepers

artemis1 said:


> As far as what filters you should be looking at= you will want a filter that utilizes both biological filteration and mechanical filterion blah blah blah blah. In short, you want a filter that both gets rid of debri and #%$&, and removes chemicals harmful to your fish, but I percieve you have some knowledge on that topic. If not, you other guys can finish me up :lol:


SORRY SORRY SORRY

I meant PUMP. The whole left 12" of the tank will house and "be" the filter system that I will build into it.

I'm not sure of what kind of water pump to even start looking for.

I designed the tank with a removable tray to set a pump above the water level. The only reason I assume an out-of-water pump would be better is because I have read about sump pumps heating water to over 90* and I really don't need to spend $400+ on a chiller

Ben

PS. I chose to ask about this in this thread b/c it is an older thread and you guys obviously know a thing or two... thousand about aquaria. SO should I just start a new thread?


----------



## Walter

This has been done. Here is a link to Sean's tank, he used this type of filter. He also has a build thread, but I have not located it.

Walt

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... er&u=12587


----------



## dogofwar

I wouldn't worry about having a pump in the water overheating a big tank.

A big benefit of having an in-tank filter (as you propose) is that you can actually use a smaller pump: there's no (or very little) head vs. a traditional sump that requires you to pump water up some distance.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, first.... Yes, I've been in my tank...

























:lol: :lol: You'd think 80* water would be warm.... It wasn't...

Second, I love the design of the filter/tank unit. You could easily set a rio 2100 on your shelf and have it spraying back into the tank. I like it :thumb:

Third, I'm not a stickler about people asking questions or looking for advice in my threads. We all joined this site to learn and to help... Right?

-peace, TFG


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Walter said:


> This has been done. Here is a link to Sean's tank, he used this type of filter. He also has a build thread, but I have not located it.
> 
> Walt
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... er&u=12587


Here is his build.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=64922&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------



## tyty22

I wish i could do something like that. My bigest tank is 40 gallons!!! I want a bigger Tank know!!
Keep us up to date with the pictures


----------



## imusuallyuseless

tyty22, Put your fish in a rubbermaid storage bin, and take that 40G tank apart to make a plywood tank that's a bit bigger :wink: If it's glass.


----------



## BlackShark11k

CCFishkeepers said:


> artemis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as what filters you should be looking at= you will want a filter that utilizes both biological filteration and mechanical filterion blah blah blah blah. In short, you want a filter that both gets rid of debri and #%$&, and removes chemicals harmful to your fish, but I percieve you have some knowledge on that topic. If not, you other guys can finish me up :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY SORRY SORRY
> 
> I meant PUMP. The whole left 12" of the tank will house and "be" the filter system that I will build into it.
> 
> I'm not sure of what kind of water pump to even start looking for.
> 
> I designed the tank with a removable tray to set a pump above the water level. The only reason I assume an out-of-water pump would be better is because I have read about sump pumps heating water to over 90* and I really don't need to spend $400+ on a chiller
> 
> Ben
> 
> PS. I chose to ask about this in this thread b/c it is an older thread and you guys obviously know a thing or two... thousand about aquaria. SO should I just start a new thread?
Click to expand...

 :x I spent like five whole seconds typin' that :lol:


----------



## CCFishkeepers

Thanks for the advice. This tank is probably a 1 - 2 year goal so I wont have any progress to share for a while.

TFG I read about the RIO 2100. It says it is fully submersible, does that mean it is an option or it MUST be submerged. Also would it make alot of noise above the water? More than an average canister filter or air pump?

I'm going to the state fair today, I grew up here and have never seen a fish exhibit or competition at the fair but I heard about one this year I hope it fulfills all of my expectations 

Ben


----------



## CCFishkeepers

Also what do you guys think about UGJ?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I like ugjs and have them in every display tank. And the rio 2100 has to be completely submerged. just hard pipe it up and out...


----------



## IrkedCitizen

It's not letting me view the new posts or even the last page. I get email notifications of new posts and when i go to the page it says "No posts exist for this topic."

What's the deal?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I think it's a glitch, it's doing it for me too.


----------



## BigDaddyK

TFG's Thread broke the board!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chillout

Its all fixed now. They should just sticky this thread, its always on the top, got more views and posts then most of the others anyway.


----------



## BlackShark11k

All of the others, if I'm not very much mistaken. The only thread even close to the size of this one is my fish guessing game thread.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: I think it's the largest thread on the net


----------



## maseyferguson05

I know a 500 page thread and each page has 30 replys, but your close.

Any advice on setting and sealing the viewing window?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh, and what page do you start building the acutal "body" or frame of the tank.


----------



## bell

i have a random pic thread on another board...i started it in sept of 2003, it almost NEVER leaves the front page...right now we're at 773 pages.......check out these stats......

click picture for legible numbers.....posts 15,451 views 1,969,017









here's the link
http://forums.pelicanparts.com/showthread.php?t=125505

carry on


----------



## chillout

Ok so this would be the longest most used, useful thread... :lol:

Atleast if you read through this you may learn something.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, it's the longest about my tank....

I started building very early on, just flip through...

My advice for setting the glass is to have as many hands as possible, there were four of us. Two in the tank and two out. While the glass was heavy it was managable for two guys. The extra pair of hands in the tank siliconing with me helped a ton, we were able to set the glass and finish siliconing in a matter of 15 min total :thumb: No skinning of silicone :thumb:


----------



## Guilherme_Guila

Amazing 

Congratulations


----------



## BlackShark11k

For some reason this thread is jacke again and i can't go to page 145??? :?


----------



## fishwolfe

i cant even get to page 145 :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

I don't think there is a page 145 yet. Unless, this post takes us to the new and amazing page of 145 :lol:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I think why it is messed up is that it THINKS there is a page 145 while in reality there isn't. An admin or someone should check into it.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Well, there is now :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol:


----------



## fishwolfe

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## malawisc

took a long day, followed a few links.skipped some pages without pics. that is one heck of a project and it turned out great. makes my 245 look like a 10 gal show. maybe you should do a larger one for guppy rescue.. great project, great tank, great post and a beautiful family..


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks very much  My wife is hot... I know


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

:lol:


----------



## jacca5

Well in the course of this week I have read every page of this post. I found it very thrilling with its many ups and downs. I have learned a lot form this thread. As a person who is skilled in both Mansonary and Carpentry I would have to say I would have went with the wood framing for the tank to if it was me building it. I hope that some day I can use all that I have learned from this thread and build me a monster tank. I noticed it has been awhile since the last posts so how about an update?


----------



## tkromer

So I spent the better part of work yesterday and most of the day at the office today reading this whole thread. All I can say is wow. Congrats on the impressive tank!


----------



## tcomfort

Way back in the second post of this thread,


iceblue said:


> I,m sure it will get tons of hits.


Even if each hit only weighed an ounce, there would still be almost ten tons worth! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Good one!

Thanks for the kind words everyone! As for an update... Here's what's in the tank now:





































Read this: 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=151886


----------



## bell

awesome


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Is this a new one?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Sheck it out: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=151886


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn

its getting a bit full in there,

gonna need a bigger tank soon


----------



## TheFishGuy

Tell me about it :? :roll:


----------



## 20 20

You still have 3 walls left in that room, don't ya?


----------



## fishwolfe

maybe you could build a wall with a big piece or 4 of plexi and useing those other 3 walls to make one huge tank??? :lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

WHOOPS


----------



## rockincichlid

Thats a great idea! So how about it TFG :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

You guys make it fly with my wife and it'll get done...Right after I finish painting the house, doing the electrical, fixing the shower, installing the full bathroom in the basement, ect. ect. ect. 8)


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## rockincichlid

Well, get her on here. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Ok.... We'll see... :lol:


----------



## bell

i think tfg needs to have a "come help me finish other projects so i can build another tank" weekend party


----------



## 20 20

TheFishGuy said:


> You guys make it fly with my wife and it'll get done...Right after I finish painting the house, doing the electrical, fixing the shower, installing the full bathroom in the basement, ect. ect. ect. 8)


So you're free in a few days?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, just a few days.... and thanks to my wife and mother I've got a poo poo's load of work to do at my mothers house too, then there's my step sister who wants work done before winter... I love it, everyone wants something and now the peanut gallery wants more!


----------



## imusuallyuseless

It's all about the epectation you create. You need to work on making others having a lower expectation of you...like I do :wink:


----------



## rockincichlid

hence your name :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:

Most people roll their eyes when they here my name, Lord Artemis :lol: So I go by art


----------



## imusuallyuseless

rockincichlid said:


> hence your name :lol:


Precisely 8)


----------



## illy-d

Whoa.

I don't check the DIY forum for a few weeks and I come back to this thread bumped to the 3rd page?

How did this happen?

I know how to remedy this...

TFG - post some pics!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: All that's in there now is seven catfish and one oscar that still needs a home  Oh yeah, and a 16" clown knife..... Whom we never see but his eyes :lol:


----------



## illy-d

How much has the original 'intent' for this tank changes over the year(s)?

I recall early on this was a project purpose built for Tigger & Co... But you seem to have accumulated a few other brutes along the way...


----------



## TheFishGuy

True..... life's what happens when you're making other plans....


----------



## OceanDevil

Did all your cichlids get eaten?  :lol:


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

TFG why do you call it the Home Dumpster :lol: :?:


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> :lol: All that's in there now is seven catfish and one oscar that still needs a home  Oh yeah, and a 16" clown knife..... Whom we never see but his eyes :lol:


Funny that your knife doesn't come out often. Mine's quite active. At least, when it's feeding time :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

OceanDevil said:


> Did all your cichlids get eaten?  :lol:


No, not all, the important ones were moved when things started to get hairy :lol:



tropheus duboisi breeder said:


> TFG why do you call it the Home Dumpster


Well, I'm a contractor/carpenter and the dumpster doesn't quite cut it for people like me. Wait in line... no thanks I like supply houses where I've got accounts and the people are knowledgeable. I went to the dumpster once to see if they had redwood. I asked someone and they "yes, right this way" He proceeds to take me to the "red oak" :lol: :lol: I said no, that's oak, I need redwood, he says "Sir, this is _red_ oak" I laughed and walked away... Another time I went in and asked where I could find a framing square, ours got ran over on the job :lol: They had like six people gathered around while I explained what a framing square was.... For a contactor, and kind of contractor, time is money, and the HD is a waste of time...  Great for the happy home owner, and I do shop there when I have no choice :lol:



art said:


> Funny that your knife doesn't come out often. Mine's quite active. At least, when it's feeding time


 Does yours have a nice big ol 6" clay pipe to hide in? :lol: Not to mention seven three foot cats constantly on the prowl? :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: 
He has a lil' PVC pipe...


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's good, every knife likes their privacy on occasion


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Maybe the # of posts is beyond the capability of this software? The link (in my email notification) to the latest post to this thread is bringing me to "There are no posts to this subject". Anyone else getting that?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yup. But i think this post, or the next one will take us to the next page ending this


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hapens every time we're close to the next page.... :lol:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Yeah. let's get to the next page already.

Take more pictures, man!


----------



## rashondasdriver

You're supposed to change a 1/4 of a tank at a time right? that means that you've got a 250+ gallon change... that means that you change more water than I have... in my 55, 55, 29, and 5 1/2... good lord, Man!!
What do you do for a living? I want to be able to afford such things.


----------



## severseas

Hey TFG - I've been following this thread for about a year, it was a major read when I started it... :thumb:

The bio-filter media your using - is that the meshed tangled plastic stuff used for ridge-vent? I looked at that at the home-sumpster today it is was like $45 for a 20ft roll. I can't believe you would spend that much on it - (of course yours is probably all left-over scrap from job sites). To prep did you just cut into pieces or throw a big roll in the can?

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## TheFishGuy

rashondasdriver said:


> You're supposed to change a 1/4 of a tank at a time right? that means that you've got a 250+ gallon change... that means that you change more water than I have... in my 55, 55, 29, and 5 1/2... good lord, Man!!
> What do you do for a living? I want to be able to afford such things.


 :lol:

My water bill is $80 a month.....

Electric is $175 a month...

I'm a carpenter.... and no where near "rich"



severseas said:


> Hey TFG - I've been following this thread for about a year, it was a major read when I started it...
> 
> The bio-filter media your using - is that the meshed tangled plastic stuff used for ridge-vent? I looked at that at the home-sumpster today it is was like $45 for a 20ft roll. I can't believe you would spend that much on it - (of course yours is probably all left-over scrap from job sites). To prep did you just cut into pieces or throw a big roll in the can?
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


No it is NOT ridge vent, the stuff I use is WAY more expensive :lol: It's the underlayment for cedar shake roofing. About $90-$120 a roll depending on which roofing supply house you go to. The Dumpster or Lupes won't have it... pm me


----------



## BlackShark11k

I don't see any pictures...


----------



## cic lover

Super Amazing Tank!! This has been an a fun post to read it took me three days to read it without just looking for the pics I also think it was worth it because if you just looked at the pics you would have missed all the people who were there to help when things didn't go as planed. And I really think what you are doing with your monster fish rescue is amazing Sign me up for a couple t shirts when you get them ready.


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Thanks, will do... and pictures to come.........


----------



## rockincichlid

Come on just post the pics.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Is the suspence killing you? :lol: We'll see, I might take some shots when my wife is watching her show that I have no interest in seeing


----------



## spaznout0329

Peer pressure is such a horrible thing!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well... I went down to take some photos.... and it's kind of boring to me because we sleep next to these guys every nite. We moved into the basement as per my master plan of sleeping araingments for four children in a three bedroom house... And I wanted to sleep by all my tanks 

Ok... So I took these shots, which were kind of boring to me...










































Then as soon as I touched the glass they all got excited... Can you tell they get hand fed? :lol:


















So then, smart guy me decides to shut down the filters and play with em a bit, you know, pet em and such...










Well, they kind of got into a bit of a frenzy and started looking at my hands as food :lol:










So I decided it had been a couple of weeks since they've had their favorite treat...










Now remember, this is a TREAT, not a staple diet! They get fed pellets, which they go nuts for, fish fillets and large bluegill...

Kong was first in line :lol: Hot dogs are by far his favorite, but he also loves pellets and attacks them like they're live prey :lol: That scratch you see on his head is from lunging out of the water after pellets :lol: He'll be fine, they heal quick in optimum conditions :thumb: 









The hybrid "She" doesn't really like em, she prefers pellets as her favorite meal :lol: 









This is Blacky, who realized... Wait... HOT DOGS!!!! WOOO WHOOO!!!!









Now I thought this was Bertha ,but at the last minute realized it was Blacky again :lol: He just got a little bite :lol: He doesn't play fair :lol: 

















Frankie finished it for him  









My wife was making fun of me... saying... "I was wondering what you were doing back there... I can hear you giggling from out here!" :lol:

I love these guys! They're blast! Bertha, Frankie, Tigger and Kong are going to a new home next weekend in Long Island, New York. They'll be upgrading to a 2000 gallon private aquarium. We're so happy for them  Especially Frankie who came from living in a 125 for seven years, then coming close to death here but then bouncing back in a huge way! He packed on the pounds... and inches, and is in tip top shape!

I think I'm gonna cry...... They'll be missed, but this is so great for them, we're very excited!

Thanks for looking and sorry for the 1000000000 pictures  I tend to get carried away!
Jonathan


----------



## BlackShark11k

Awsome!!! Great pics!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: I'm sure they'll love their new home. But after you sell them, you'll have room for more monsters


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ha ha.. We'll see...


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

> We'll see...


 :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

There'll still be three jokers left... The hybrid, Tigger2 and Blacky... who's very personable... :wink:


----------



## Jpetka

i just went through all 148 pages. i love it


----------



## spaznout0329

Why are you getting rid of Tigger? I thought you built that tank for him.


----------



## TheFishGuy

There's two tiggers in there. Tigger2 is the one the tank was built for... Tigger1 is going...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Oh, so tigger2 is staying.


----------



## BlackShark11k

I wish i could afford the hybrid and the CK...I'd defiantely take them when i got my monster tank built. But that won't be for a while...


----------



## imusuallyuseless

artemis1 said:


> I wish i could afford the hybrid and the CK...I'd defiantely take them when i got my monster tank built. But that won't be for a while...


Ha, I just wish I could afford a monster tank :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol:


----------



## PChap

I've been following this since I joined this site back in the spring, and I've spent the last few days re-reading it all. Thanks TFG for letting us participate in this with you, it's been a nice ride. Just got a few comments and a few questions.

First, this really needs to be on one of those DIY project shows. Seriously. It's got it all, the framing, plumbing, drywall, painting and waterproofing, dealing with mold, electrical, plus the troubleshooting and repair. I just think it would have made a good show.

Second, my pet peeve is cramming too many fish into too little space. Your stocking shows what can happen when you give fish adequate room. You were able to keep fish together that would be a disaster in smaller tanks. There is a lot we can learn from this.

On to the questions:

1. Which color did you like best, the blue on the Drylok, or the beige Sanitred? Did it seem to make a difference with the fish?

2. Do all the fish you rescue go into this tank, or do you spread them elsewhere?

3. It had been mentioned that it might help to cover the joints with mesh. If you could do it again would use the mesh?

4. How are the tops and spraybars working out? Any more problems with the tops warping?

5. Are you still considering turning it into an L shape someday? If you do, will you go about construction of it the same way?


----------



## TheFishGuy

PChap said:


> I've been following this since I joined this site back in the spring, and I've spent the last few days re-reading it all. Thanks TFG for letting us participate in this with you, it's been a nice ride. Just got a few comments and a few questions.


You're welcome, it was a lot of fun. I think the only reason it got done was because I was more excited to post about it then to work on it... Unfortunately I had to work on it in order to post :lol:



> First, this really needs to be on one of those DIY project shows. Seriously. It's got it all, the framing, plumbing, drywall, painting and waterproofing, dealing with mold, electrical, plus the troubleshooting and repair. I just think it would have made a good show.


Don't forget about the emotional drama :lol: We often talk about making our crew and jobsite a show calling it "American Carpenter" But the show would only be about 5min long because they'd have to cut out all the language and dirty jokes... Hmmnnn HBO needs a new show??



> Second, my pet peeve is cramming too many fish into too little space. Your stocking shows what can happen when you give fish adequate room. You were able to keep fish together that would be a disaster in smaller tanks. There is a lot we can learn from this.


True... Size matters...



> On to the questions:
> 
> 1. Which color did you like best, the blue on the Drylok, or the beige Sanitred? Did it seem to make a difference with the fish?


No difference with the fish... But I definately liked the blue much better. My wife says she likes the sani-tred but I think she says that to make me feel better.



> 2. Do all the fish you rescue go into this tank, or do you spread them elsewhere?


Oh no, there's tanks every where :lol: Only the super large go in this one...



> 3. It had been mentioned that it might help to cover the joints with mesh. If you could do it again would use the mesh?


Nope, if I were to do it again the only thing I'd do different would be to glue the bottom panels down. My theory is that it failed because one section of the bottom panel was not completely down. So when I had to walking around in it I must have seperated the the bottom from the back panel. That's the only explination for the amount of water that was leaking... The funny thing is I had every intention of glueing it down but was being "CHEAP"....Dumb....



> 4. How are the tops and spraybars working out? Any more problems with the tops warping?


The spray bar is fine, it's only 10' long now so no chance of it spraying over the edge again  

And the tops are perfect... In the three feet that they are they only deflect about an inch and a half untill they hit the cross supports. Which is perfect because the condensation builds then drips back into the tank :thumb: Great design purely by accident :thumb:



> 5. Are you still considering turning it into an L shape someday? If you do, will you go about construction of it the same way?


Yes, and yes. If I do an addition to it.... it will be much larger than what's there. 









Any other questions? I love answering questions concerning this tank


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wow. Can't wait until you do it.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I don't think the boss is going to go for it... I either need to get a bulding built or put an addition on.


----------



## Alleycat

TheFishGuy said:


> I don't think the boss is going to go for it... I either need to get a bulding built or put an addition on.


Don't you know a carpenter that can help you build this at a reasonable cost? :lol:

And to add to PChap's comment, this thread is a great read, with many interesting comments and thoughts.

Thanks for sharing .... :thumb:

C'mon Art, get busy with yours !!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, but my tanks already take up 2/3 of the basement :lol: And don't you think she's been understanding enough? :lol: I found large cel foam at jo-ann fabrics today for the prefilters! I've been told to go there for the longest time but never have. It was awesome! I walked in and the girl told me all the foam was in the back corner of the store.... I walked back there and I was like a kid in a candy store! :lol: I ran across this:










And let out an excited screech like a little girl who just found a new barbie :lol:

Some little old lady says "Does foam excite you?" :lol:

I spent $60 on foam :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Alleycat said:


> C'mon Art, get busy with yours !!


Okay


----------



## illy-d

Hybrid what? Did I miss that part? Is it a redtail/TSN?


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yup. It is. I think there was debate asa to whether it was a spotted shovelnose or a hybrid, but i think it's a hybrid if you ask me.


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's a hybrid TSN/RTC...


----------



## BigJagLover

So you like foam alot ? :lol: That's cool I like rocks?  Get thread. I've looking for some time now. Even brag to friends about you being my inspiration to do this one day. I even got the wifr to say if I get a basment with enough floor space I could do the same or bigger. I love the thread and The rescue. I got one going on myself next weekend, fish got to go somewere So why not here insead of the LFS 30 gal. 12"er's don't like those too much. Good luck and i'll keep watching. BUILD THE L


----------



## TheFishGuy

:lol: Thanks :thumb: 8)


----------



## sick_lids

OH MY GOD!! TFG, YOU ARE MY HERO! HAHA! I JUST STARTED READING THIS THREAD AND HAVE READ ALL OF IT NOW. MY FIANCE' WALKED IN AND SEEN ME READING IT AND LOOKED ME IN THEY EYES, EVEN SAID;"ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME? NO NO NO NO!", CRUSHING ISNT IT! LOOKS BEAUTIFUL!! LOVE THE OSCARS! HOW COME NO JAGS THOUGH?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey sick_lids, thanks for the kind words :thumb: Keep on keepin' on. Oh, and she's not your wife (or husband) yet.... You're allowed to make decisions on your own still 

All the oscars but two have been re-homed  The two we still have were last years fathers day gift to me so they're around for good...

No jags.... YET


----------



## RBE17

I followed this thread in from your post on www.monsterfishkeepers.com I have a question concerning possible construction methods and wanted to run it by you. Instead of using liquid nails to secure the concrete board to the base, couldn't you lay a bed of mortar and put the concrete board on that? You could then do the same for the walls. Afterwards, a skim coat could be applied to the whole tank and then coated w/ drylock or pond armor or something else. The main reason I am asking this question is by using the concrete board and mortar everything is the same material. There is no worry about trying to glue different materials together. I have no experience w/ this, but I know folks building ponds sometimes skim coat their whole pond before adding their sealer. What do you think?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi Steve,

Well, Liquid nails is WAY more expensive than a skim coat, not to mention I'm no mason! :lol: Carpentry is my career, and I had already used liquid nails with hardi products and I know the adhearing properties of it. Plus, I'm a cheap skate :lol: As far as the skim coat _over_ the concrete board... well that seems kind of redundant to me as the concrete board is already concrete... Make sense? The only benefit I see to a skim coat is if I wanted to incorperate a background into the tank...

As per the history of this tank... Well.... It's going to be empty soon as everything in the tank has been adopted... everything but the clown knife :? anyone want him?

I'm considering draining the tank and running the sump in it's own loop with some large goldfish in the sump to keep the filters aged... Reason being, I want the tank back for my personal use, not MFR any longer. The electrical in the house is almost finished so the room that _is_ the tank can be finished! Woooo Whoooo!!!! I'm considering pond armor for the tank, as it seems I've got a tiny leak near one of the bulkheads :x This after spending $177 on sanitred... My wife's gonna be pissed.... At any rate, while the tank is torn apart I'm considering an elaborate background something that really looks awesome.... Just don't know what yet :lol: I'm entertaining ideas, drawings, sketches, anything... I've never done a diy background before so why not do it in this tank? FYI... I like natural settings...


----------



## lomax

glad to see you get into the background game, i am painting my waterfall fall with drylock mixed with cement coloring. not so sure how it is going to look yet.


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> As per the history of this tank... Well.... It's going to be empty soon as everything in the tank has been adopted... everything but the clown knife :? anyone want him?


I do!!! Just as soon as i build my monster tank...should be done around new years.  Too bad i can't afford for you to take him up here :lol:


----------



## jem454

> As per the history of this tank... Well.... It's going to be empty soon as everything in the tank has been adopted... everything but the clown knife anyone want him?


If your ever in the area Ill put him in the 600. Shippings to expensive.


----------



## RBE17

TheFishGuy said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Well, Liquid nails is WAY more expensive than a skim coat, not to mention I'm no mason! :lol: Carpentry is my career, and I had already used liquid nails with hardi products and I know the adhearing properties of it. Plus, I'm a cheap skate :lol: As far as the skim coat _over_ the concrete board... well that seems kind of redundant to me as the concrete board is already concrete... Make sense? The only benefit I see to a skim coat is if I wanted to incorperate a background into the tank...


Thanks for getting back to me. The reason I suggested the skim coat was mainly to tie the sides and bottom together and if there was a butt joint for tanks longer than 8'. I realized there would be some redundancy. I'm investigating different options because I want to build a tank longer than 8'. Also, I know a lot folks that build koi ponds skim coat them before using pond armor.

Oh...and Saniterd...sorry to hear about another bad experience. I've not read anyone having a good experience w/ it.

Later,

Steve.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I haven't done much with ponds, I have a small 400 or so gallon pond but it's only up in the summer and it's more like a box :lol: I did put in a pond for my nieghbor, but i just used pond liner then covered it with dyed concrete...

Well, as i always say... life's what happens when you're making other plans.... The three cats i've got left will soon be four cats and a peacock bass... The three were supposed to get homed this weekend but that fell through... :? Oh well... all in due time.


----------



## jem454

RBE17 said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> Well, Liquid nails is WAY more expensive than a skim coat, not to mention I'm no mason! :lol: Carpentry is my career, and I had already used liquid nails with hardi products and I know the adhearing properties of it. Plus, I'm a cheap skate :lol: As far as the skim coat _over_ the concrete board... well that seems kind of redundant to me as the concrete board is already concrete... Make sense? The only benefit I see to a skim coat is if I wanted to incorperate a background into the tank...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. The reason I suggested the skim coat was mainly to tie the sides and bottom together and if there was a butt joint for tanks longer than 8'. I realized there would be some redundancy. I'm investigating different options because I want to build a tank longer than 8'. Also, I know a lot folks that build koi ponds skim coat them before using pond armor.
> 
> Oh...and Saniterd...sorry to hear about another bad experience. I've not read anyone having a good experience w/ it.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Steve.
Click to expand...

The hardi panels come in 10' length, I believe TFG went 13'


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's true you can get them in 4X8 or 5X12.... But I went 14'


----------



## cichlover_mel

hm can't seem to get to page 151


----------



## RBE17

Thanks!!! I did not realize they came in panels larger than 4x8. Hmmm 5x5x12 = 2,244g...Now we're talking!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Those sizes are special order from any supply house though.... Not a big deal really...


----------



## yellowfox

TFG, Looks like you have taken this "hobby" to the next level huh? 

How about an update on the fishies? pictures of the hybrids? they still around?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I have one..... I'll try and post a pic later but it's going to be a long day.... :?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Wow, over a month between posts. You really must be busy...


----------



## TheFishGuy

It's non stop... I'm on vacation right now but I've already filled every day with side work :?


----------



## geelite

I would like to recreate a rainstorm with the return lines and was planning on using shower heads... What do you think so far of my ideas. Any suggestions are welcome... Also should I keep this thread going, or should I wait till it's done and tell the story then?[/quote]

How about using 2 PVC pipes with multiple holes drilled all over the bottom instead of the showerheads, you can make them the length size of your tank.


----------



## DarkMatter

I would love to fill my basement with fish tanks...but its a long climb up to the sink.


----------



## TheFishGuy

> How about using 2 PVC pipes with multiple holes drilled all over the bottom instead of the showerheads, you can make them the length size of your tank.


This is exactly what I did.


----------



## frenzybob3

Nice!!! and nice looking oscars  i cant wait to see pics of this project..... and does that frig run?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Are the pictures not showing up??


----------



## TheFishGuy

I have some bad news to report. Two days ago I was moving an oscar from the tank to put in the back room. Now in order to catch a fish from this tank a huge game het needs to be used and the entire lid needs to be removed in order to see. It seems that Tigger was spooked by the net this time (which is strange because normally he's not). He shot from one end of the tank to the other at speeds I can't even comprehend and proceeded to jump out of the tank crashing into the block wall of the basment. He fell back into the tank and was seizing so I had no choice but to euthanize him. Tigger is gone, the remaining RTC was placed last week and the oscars and the clown knife have all been moved to new tanks leaving the 800 void of all fish but one. My leopard sailfin pleco who is dog tame. I'll be deep cleaning the tank and restocking with south and central american cichlids once again.

I'm not as upset as I thought I'd be. I guess with the opportunity to re-stock and to re-decorate I'm kind of excited... Sad, but excited....


----------



## CHBGator

That SUCKS! sorry for the loss.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes it does... big time. Hey, since we've got this page glitch I've started a new thread about the new stocking of this tank in the CA folder. I'd like to direct everyone from here to that new thread.

Here's the link:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157482


----------



## TheFishGuy

Ok, I'm going to attempt to turn the page


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hey, since we've got this page glitch I've started a new thread about the new stocking of this tank in the CA folder. I'd like to direct everyone from here to that new thread.

Here's the link:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157482


----------



## montano024

wow 3 hours later i have read all 152 pages.... geez, it was like a story lol. Nice tank thought :thumb: and i will be jelous till i have a house of my own to build a big tank (F appartments ).


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks! Have you read the ten pages or so of the contiuation linked in the previous post?


----------



## plastic31

i just read the whole thread, great job and it looks awsome.

whats the link for the tank you swim in.

i have seen it befor ebut cannot find it again.

thanks guys


----------



## plastic31

**** double post.


----------



## TheFishGuy

TheFishGuy said:


> Hey, since we've got this page glitch I've started a new thread about the new stocking of this tank in the CA folder. I'd like to direct everyone from here to that new thread.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157482


And this _is_ the tank I swam in :thumb: Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Neosniper

Congrats on the tank!

I read the post where you said you don't test your water and judge water quality by the health of your fish. My question is do you use dechlorinator or other water treatments? I saw where you said you have an $80 water bill so I assume you have city water containing chlorine.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks Neosniper! And welcome to the C-F!

No, I do not use a dechlorinator unless I'm changing more than 1/3 of the water in any tank. And I use stress coat as a dechlor.

And again, any furthur comments about this tank can be posted on this thread due to the glitch in the system. 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=157482


----------



## Slash314

Are there any new photos of your tank? I haven't been on this site since this thread started.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Please follow the link in my last post


----------



## loogielv

Ok, here's my story. I'm new here, and I'm reading this entire thread, front to back. I have no idea if this thread is still active, or if I'm bumping a thread that shouldn't be bumped. ****, this thread might be locked and my post might get rejected as I hit submit. I have no idea.

I'm on page 42 right now, and the glass is about to be installed. I will not read ahead and I wont skip any pages.

I just wanted to let you know that someone is very interested in this.

I felt like I was watching a move for the first 20 pages when you were deciding how to seal the tank. I realize things have changed in the 2+ years since the inception of this monster, and we now know that 2 part epoxy is the way to go on wood tanks. But I wanted to scream at my monitor "GO EPOXY! YOU HAVE TO GO EPOXY!" I caught myself several times wanting to post a reply, and then remembered that not only is there almost 3 years of posts ahead of the one i was reading, but that the tank has already been long since filled. It's a very gripping read and I'm very excited to see how it turns out. The only spoiler I have is your avatar, which I can assume is you inside the monster....

So anyway, thank you for this thread, and if I'm not supposted to bump it, or there's a #2 thread or whatever, I dont care. I'm invested in this beast now. 42 pages and counting.


----------



## loogielv

well, on page 78, about half way done. the first post went through, so i guess this thread is still active. I'm not reading ahead to even see if anyone replied to me. Just letting you know, i'm still here 

I'm at the part where the oscars spawned, but no eggs were there the next day, and it's becoming obvious that everything is spawning with everything else and soon an animal that the world has never known will spawn do to all the hybreeding.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Can't believe this thread is still here! :lol: I'll have to read it some day!


----------



## GTZ

lol, nice bump, just finished page 65  and it's bedtime, will continue tomorrow.
Edit: I think it hit the page limit :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Honestly I wasn't sure if it would take the post... :lol:


----------



## backpacker369

wow it does take a LOOOOOOOONG time to read 153 pages with no break


----------



## czar_wilson

so i read this a month ago
and re read it tonight.... just like a good book
but with pictures


----------



## TheFishGuy

I really need to sit down and read this....


----------



## Clink51

Finally its my time to post... just as an FYI, i stopped reading at pg.67.

The tank came out freaking amazing

the 10 gallon def needs to be incorporated and maybe sink a few beer bottles, nice place to raise baby fry by the convicts i hear...

i googled ur neck of the woods... 7 hours to swim with fishes def seems plausible lol

thanks for the great read dude, its an amazing tank. pleas ekeep us updated for all the new things u add... :dancing:


----------



## Chunkanese

That occupied me for a few hours since i cant do anything fun after dislocating my arm yesterday. I always like a good start to finish build read. Made me wonder what i was doing back then when you were building this. Living at my parents, then moved to BC for school now back in Ontario since 2009 when i got into fish keeping with a fish bowl! lol. Then i quickly replaced with a 10 gallon, 20g, 55g, 90g to my now current tank a 6ft 125g hap tank.

I must say im a little disappointed that your venestus was eaten, these are one of my favourite fish and it seems impossible to come across a good male! Mine are very slow growing and are 3-4 inches.

Impressive build, nice to finally read it. One day i plan to convert a pool with a glass window into an African cichlid biotope. I have many years to save! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'm glad you guys enjoyed the read. At the moment and for the last year and a half the tank is roughly 1200 gallons sealed with pond armor and zero issues...


----------



## illy-d

I know it's bad form to resurrect old threads; but I couldn't help myself.

See, back when this thread was first started I followed it religiously, contributed with the odd comment or remark, and took a lot of inspiration from TFG.

Then life happened while I was making other plans... The Wife completed her Masters and relocated for work. I followed. I went back to school, switched professions, and had to downsize to a single 20g tank at one point.

Then we had two kids.

Now, 8 years or so after this thread started I just re-read it from start to finish (no skipping ahead!).

My kids have grown enough that we've outgrown our current condo and are looking to purchase a house in 2015... I'm pumped to get a "monster" tank of my own once we get a house; of course, my monster tank will hopefully be as large as TFG's grow out tank (the 240).

Just wanted to say thanks for the trip down memory lane TFG, and thanks again for the inspiration. Now I'll re-read your thread about your "wishlist" in the 800!


----------



## stalefish83

Just got through it myself (though I did cheat and skip ahead...I was mostly scanning through it like a little kid flipping the pages in a book, just looking for pictures, haha!)... since the zombie has already pulled itself from the ground, is there any chance at getting some updated pics? I imagine your fish have gotten quite a bit bigger in the last few years!

Cheers


----------



## TheFishGuy

FYI, this tank is still up and running.


----------



## TheFishGuy

If anyone is still following. 
You can find me on Facebook.
Jonathan Strazinsky
Send me a friend request along with a message you're from cichlid-forum!


----------

